# The official IPL Thread



## eggman (Apr 13, 2008)

Lets Discuss about anything and everything about IPL here!!

Well I'm going to attend the first match of IPL on 18th April ...*Bangalore vs Kolkata*.
 Anyone else attending any match!!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: WOO........I'm going to I P L.........*

I hear that they weren't able to even sell the tickets.. 
Is IPL going to flop?


----------



## eggman (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^Is it??
I hope its not a flop!!!

My thousand rupee will go down the drain!!!


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Go DC!


----------



## mail2and (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

What are you guys going on about? Mumbai Indians are going to win. Easily.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: WOO........I'm going to I P L.........*



Pathik said:


> I hear that they weren't able to even sell the tickets..
> Is IPL going to flop?


Who said that??

All of my friends have IPL tickets........
*
Delhi Daredevils are going to pawn everyone and win the title.....*


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Tickets for Blore RC Vs Kol Knight Riders ranges from Rs.200 to ~Rs.5500!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



shashank_re said:


> Tickets for Blore RC Vs Kol Knight Riders ranges from Rs.200 to ~Rs.5500!!!!!


I don't even need tickets for watching matches at Feroz Shah Kotla......I'll watch every match for free.......

That even in the VIP zone...


----------



## chesss (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

ICL rulz


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



chesss said:


> ICL rulz


I don't care whether it is ICL or IPL.......I just watch cricket....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

KNIGHT RIDERS gonna kick everyuns arses..big time..


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

My turn..... Chennai Super Kings are gonna rule IPL..


----------



## iMav (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

the commercials simply rock, the new bus 1 and even the dentist 1


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

King of Sixers - Mathew Hayden
King of Dosra - Muthiah Muralitharan
King of T20 - MS Dhoni 

King of IPL - Chennai Super Kings. 

Chennai Super Kings are gonna win the inaugural IPL like Chennai Superstars won the ICL.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

guyz any idea of the draws?? when is mumbai's first home game


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> King of Sixers - Mathew Hayden
> King of Dosra - Muthiah Muralitharan
> King of T20 - MS Dhoni
> 
> ...


I disagree........

1) Shahid Afridi.........
2) Saqlain Mushtaq.....who invented it...
3) King of T20.......No-one........
4) King of IPL or 'Kings' of IPL.......We can't have so many Kings........


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



amd64_man2005 said:


> KNIGHT RIDERS gonna kick everyuns arses..big time..


Yeah I though they missed Kolkata Knight Riders.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gagandeep said:


> I disagree........
> 
> 1) Shahid Afridi.........
> 2) Saqlain Mushtaq.....who invented it...
> ...


It's the Ad of Chennai Super Kings.  And I do agree with it.  

Ads apart.. I like Chennai has one of the strongest teams around. It's a young team (except Steven Fleming none of the members have retired from active cricket). 

In terms of Team strength: 
Chennai>Hyderabad>Kolkata>Delhi>Chandigarh>Mumbai>Bangalore>Jaipur (Chennai, Hyderabad and Kolkata seem to have nice and strong combination).


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Muahaha...Chargers are gonna run over everyone, just like the bull in their logo


----------



## mehulved (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> King of Sixers - Mathew Hayden


I thought there was no competition for Yuvraj on this one. Where did this idiot pop up?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> King of Sixers - Mathew Hayden


LOL..... Think about  Yuvraj , Shahid Afridi.



drgrudge said:


> Chennai>Hyderabad>Kolkata>Delhi>Chandigarh>Mumbai>Bangalore>Jaipur (Chennai, Hyderabad and Kolkata seem to have nice and strong combination).


What made you think this rating??


----------



## chesss (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



> Chennai Super Kings are gonna win the inaugural IPL like Chennai Superstars won the ICL


It was hyderabad heros who won ICL this time 
and ICL india is in the final of ICL world series!  Just look at T.P singh and stuart binny(in ICL ) and tell me how come they never made into indian team.



> I don't care whether it is ICL or IPL..


 if it weren't for ICl there wldn't have been any IPL!


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Guys even Bangalore Royal Challengers is good team with pllayers like:
Dale Steyn(though he wont be available for 1 week)
Misbah etc


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^bangalore has 3 SA recruits..first game is DRAVID vs DADA.. 

what a game..we will rock..

*KORBO LORBO JITBO*-translation-*KARENGE LARENGE JEETENGE*

and after dada's performance in tests...i dont think anyone will have any doubts in believing whos gonna rock...ponting and dada are gonna outmind the oppositions


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

The schedule for IPL:



> Schedule
> April 18: Bangalore v Kolkata at Bangalore
> April 19: Mohali v Chennai at Mohali and Delhi v Jaipur at Delhi
> April 20: Mumbai v Bangalore at Mumbai; Kolkata v Hyderabad at Kolkata
> ...



Team squads:

*Chennai:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338085.html
*Kolkata:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338088.html
*Hyderabad:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338087.html
*Mohali:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338083.html
*Jaipur:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338084.html
*Bangalore:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338086.html
*Delhi:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338089.html
*Mumbai:* *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/squad/338082.html


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Like the least expected team(for me atleast) won the inaugural T20 world cup, IPL will go to Rajasthan Royals.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Go DC!


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Go RC!


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Go RR!!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



mehulved said:


> I thought there was no competition for Yuvraj on this one. Where did this idiot pop up?


That slogan is one of the Ad for the Indian Cements/Aircel franchisee Chennai Super Kings.  

Seeing the response here, I think they've achieved their objective.


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

IPL giving Shah Rukh 'sleepless nights'


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^Guess the dude thought it would be easy money.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

I m with the Delhi Daredevils ...  

Here's the IPL Karmayudh Song Link :::

*www.divshare.com/download/3999055-869


BTW , u ppl like the IPL ads shown on television ? For me , that ad featuring a doctor and patient is best  Delhi Daredevils v/s Mumbai Indians !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

they r crap..but the knight riders ads are awesum...chk them out in youtube..i wud have linked them but no mouse for me..


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



BBThumbHealer said:


> I m with the Delhi Daredevils ...
> 
> Here's the IPL Karmayudh Song Link :::
> 
> ...



Did you see the Manoranjan ka baap Ad...its hilarious


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ Yeah.........


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

kolkata looks too strong but still GOOOOO  BANGALURUUUUUUU


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

bangalore wont be having kumble,boucher ,styn and kallis for the frst match tho..


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Kolkata Knight Riders Wins!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

abey hata sawan ki ghata.

Delhi Daredevils. 



amd64_man2005 said:


> bangalore wont be having kumble,boucher ,styn and kallis for the frst match tho..



hehe both boucher and kallis are playing in the first match.

*cricketnext.com/news/kallis-boucher-wont-miss-initial-ipl-action/30965-13.html



2kewl said:


> IPL giving Shah Rukh 'sleepless nights'



Dard-e-ticket.


----------



## mail2and (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Dhirubhai ka sapna, IPL ka cup apna. 

That should be the slogan of Mumbai Indians.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



mail2and said:


> Dhirubhai ka sapna, IPL ka cup apna.
> 
> That should be the slogan of Mumbai Indians.



dhirubhai ke toh bahut sapne hai.
Har sapna poora nahi hota.


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> dhirubhai ke toh bahut sapne hai.
> Har sapna poora nahi hota.



hehe..right! Dhirubhai ne kabhi nahi socha hoga ke dono bete jhagad kar Reliance ko adha-adha baant lenge


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

But you must remember only 4 four foreign players can make it to the playing 11.So lot depends on the local players.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

I didn't really like the team-name *Mumbai Indians.* Its like naming non-Indians as Indians and disrespecting their nationality.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gagandeep said:


> I didn't really like the team-name *Mumbai Indians.* Its like naming non-Indians as Indians and disrespecting their nationality.



Yeah the better name would be Maratha Warriors or Shivsena warriors.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> Yeah the better name would be Maratha Warriors or Shivsena warriors.


Lol.....
It would have been more worser.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

should have been Reliance Cricket..


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> Yeah the better name would be Maratha Warriors or Shivsena warriors.



maratha warriors hmmm...i like that sounds viking


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



ancientrites said:


> maratha warriors hmmm...i like that sounds viking



hehe this name was used by a hockey team in Premier Hockey League.


----------



## mail2and (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



amd64_man2005 said:


> should have been Reliance Cricket..



That's what it should have been!


----------



## eggman (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Maratha Indians.WTH???


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



2kewl said:


> Did you see the Manoranjan ka baap Ad...its hilarious



yeah..


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

You know what I feel about Indian sports...

Cricket is like religion in India, it is played in each and every part of India but are we best at it??....NO

Its due to cricket that each and every sport is being neglected in India...especially our National Sport Hockey.

And I should say that we must take a small initiative of watching indian hockey and football in stadiums so that the players also feel motivated. Personally, I had gone to watch the Nehru Cup last year.

Look at Australia. Cricket isn't too famous there and still they're consistent & good in the international arena. (PS: Don't say that they're cheaters. I admit they are but we need to also accept that they also play equally good.)

I would like to also ask one question.....How many of you play hockey regularly??........probably no-one......

We must try to give equal attention to other sports too as they're also equally important.

I'm not saying that stop watching cricket, I'm saying do watch cricket but also watch and play other sports........At least it would help improving the sport status of India.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^^thts a noble thought..but can we really forbid ourselves to the tv sets when sachin,dada or dravid scores a century????
i am a huge fan of indan hockey and football..we know everyone here follows the epl..but how many of us actually follow the I-league..the indian nfl...i myself am a supporter of east bengal...do u guys by any chance know that east bengal has recently defeated two foreign teams in the afc cup and that too their own backyard..now they r strong contenders to go the quarters..east bengal was also the only indian club to ever break into the asian top five clubs..winning  the asean cup and going into the afc semis..is a dream cum tru for indian football..but noun cares..

and why should they..we have cricket to worry about..and so many other distractions...an olympic bronze is enough to send the whole country into shivers of joy...and if its a silver...we replace him as god and then in the next olympic...hes no more....as much as the government is to blame we ourselves are to be blamed the same..if evryun cared,evn the gov would have..and then mayb we wud have been a world power..


----------



## alok4best (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

hey guys,
just saw a new IPL ad on TV.
It goes like "Kab aayega Mano aur Ranjan ka baap"?? hehehehe...
and then it says...
"Aa gaya IPL...ManoRajan ka baap"....lol...Damn funny ad..
It wus be nice is anyone of u can rip this ad from DishTv or TataSky and upload it somewhere..


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ It's on Youtube 

Check out the IPL spoof Tees here, Guys. They are awesome, especially the one on Knight Riders  Very cheap as well...149/- shipped.

*www.bigadda.com/cricfest/index.php


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Jaiput, Mohali, Kolkata, Bangalore tickets available on futurebazaar now. Mohali tickets start as low as Rs.50!

*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/catalog/FB_Images/campaignPage.jsp?campaignPage=iplhome


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Hi guys......
I'm going for the first match between Bangalore and Kolkata. Plz clarify me the
the followings:

1)When is the opening ceremony, 17th or 18th. What time??

2) Which team out of the two has more chance to win the game , I'll support that team only. 

3)Plz suggest some catchy slogans, so that I can be on TV!!!

Thnxx


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



eggman said:


> Hi guys......
> I'm going for the first match between Bangalore and Kolkata. Plz clarify me the
> the followings:
> 
> ...


1) opening ceremony is on 18th.

2) I think we will know that after the first match.

3) I have yolkes not brains(quote by great eggman)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

best quote to be on tv..

*East or west SET MAX is the best*

or

best quote to be on tv...

*East or West SET MAX is the best*

or

*Set max commentators are the best*

or

*U rock mandira*


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> 3) I have yolkes not brains(quote by great eggman)


ROFL...


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

But It wont be funny until I look like an eggman too......

*U rock Mahindra* is great.

I actually thought of this *99% of Women won't have sex with me, the rest 1% are in this stadium*.

But I know that I wont come alive from the ground if i take this!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

stadium gals are real hotties..u r a lucky dude..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



eggman said:


> But It wont be funny until I look like an eggman too......
> 
> *U rock Mahindra* is great.
> 
> ...



hehe 99% of women ki jagah Cheerleaders kar de.


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



eggman said:


> Hi guys......
> I'm going for the first match between Bangalore and Kolkata. Plz clarify me the
> the followings:
> 
> ...



Get this Tee for the match. It's friggin cool 

*www.myntra.com/bigaddatees/1


----------



## eggman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^Ha ha. thanks but I dont have anymore money to shop as I spent all my savings on the ticket.

Can anyone tell me if I can also enjoy the Opening ceremony , as I have the tickets for the first match or I gotta have another one for that??

And teill when PUBs are open in bangalore. My friend says its till 11.30!!
Too bad if its true!!


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

But yeah, Even I need suggestions for slogans. 
Bought tickets for the May 1st match b/w Hyd'bad & Mohali.

Go DC!


----------



## eggman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

*MANDIRA, WILL YOU MARRY ME??*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



eggman said:


> *MANDIRA, WILL YOU MARRY ME??*



abey woh shaadi shuda hai


----------



## alok4best (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



2kewl said:


> ^^ It's on Youtube




Thanx Dude.


----------



## eggman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> abey woh shaadi shuda hai



Mujhe kaunsa shaadi karna hai.Mujhe to TV mein aana hai.


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Kings XI Punjab!!! We are going to win it


----------



## mail2and (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Guys just accept that Mumbai Indians will win


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Guys just accept that Kings XI Punjab are going to win 

Go Yuvi Go!!! I want 8 or more sixers in one over  (Free Hits  )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^
LOL!!
 I too am very excited abt IPL!
can anybody tell me Punjab team's lineup?


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^Yuvraj Singh(Captain), Brett Lee, Irfan Pathan, S. Sreesanth, K Sangakara, Mahela Jayawardene, Ajitesh Argal, Piyush Chawla, Pankaj Dharmani, Rishi Dhawan, Karan Goel, James Hopes, Simon Katich, Uday Kaul(WK), Sahil Kukreja, Shaun Marsh, Kyle Mills, Wilkin Mota, Luke Pomersbach, Romesh Powar, Nitin Saini, Ramnaresh Sarwan, Vikram Singh, Sunny Sohal, Tanmay.

Coach- Tom Moody

We will, we will rock you


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^
nice and what bout my team??Delhi daredevils?any body has the list of players in this team>


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^ *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delhi_DareDevils


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Chennai daa machi.....!!!!

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3065/2411534534_0bdff4baed_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3238/2411534366_6c0189f7d0_o.jpg


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kings_XI_Punjab


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

wow what an opening ceremony i have never seen this kind of ceremony in any indian venue.Vijaya Mallaya rocks.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ Full credit to Dr. Vijay Mallya. But what the hell is Set Max doing here. Audio & Video sync issues, Jadeja coming in between. When opening  ceremony happens, you don't talk about the pitch. It felt disgusting when Rameez said "what's gonna happen to ground and pitch when these people walk on sticks".


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

McCullum blockbuster in the 1st match....!! A century in the inaugural T20 IPL match... with 7 sixes..!!   That was simply ROCKING..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

mccullum ka test karao ,drugs leke aaya hoga!


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

OMG.....!! 158 runs off just 73 balls...! This is AWESOME..!! Getting 220 runs in a 20 over game.... phenomenal..!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

what a match..we rock...KOLKATA rocks...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

truly amazing batting


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

bangalore 38/5.  The match seems finished

38/6 now


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

abey yeh shahrukh khan ne team pe full kharcha kiya hai cheerlaeders pe nahi 

itni sasti quality ki cheerleaders  mohalle ka match chal raha hai kya 

Vijay Mallaya ki cheerleaders rocks baaki test team achi banai hai Bangalore ne.Wasim Jaffer opening in a T20 match


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



Sunny1211993 said:


> mccullum ka test karao ,drugs leke aaya hoga!



haa, aur royal challengers ka bhi test karwao, mallya ki daru pee kar to nahi aaye hai, ball he nahi dikh rahi hai.


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

[size=+2]Knight Riders Wins!!!

Shahrukh Khan Rocks!!!

Kolkata Rocks!!!

No competition whatsoever!!![/size]


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



sourav123 said:


> [size=+2]Knight Riders Wins!!!
> 
> Shahrukh Khan Rocks!!!
> 
> ...



Abhi toh Akhtar aur Gul nahi thay team mein.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Amazing match! 

Didn't I say Kolkata has the best team around? Even Chennai and Hyderabad have a good team. Can't wait for our 'away' match against Punjab tomorrow.  

I'm supporting Knight Riders if Super King screws up things. Thorough professional cricketing...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

man..i really pity the royal challengers..i mean dravid and jaffer opening??..what is jaffer doing in the team anyway..good for the toher teams tho...keep jaffer on strike and the game is won..and if dravid tries to do a saurav and keeps on opening..dooms day for royal challengers..rather royal LOSERS..

nothing to say bout mccullum..i thought agarkar and ishant bowled pretty well followed by dinda and DADA..who really captained the side well and shud hae come up with 3 wickets if not ponting had spilled a chance..all in all a great game..GO KOLKATA..GET SCARED..GET SH*t SCARED


----------



## confused (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

bangalore boys played as if they were wasted on royal challenge ....... LOL

me firmly behind dada's boys. but dont judge them so soon, opposition today was very weak.......


----------



## techani (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

In the beginning only there was a difference in captaincy! Rahul chose to bowl whereas Ganguly told he was supposed to bat had he won the toss! RCB totally seemed in between RC-Kingfisher-Cheeleaders!!!


----------



## confused (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> Vijaya Mallaya rocks.


....... and team totally sucks ........ [atleast in today's match]


----------



## techani (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Yes Confused we should never go over board by seeing the first match only. They surely will come back strongly. Or else Dr. Mallya will put the team in his Force India cars without brakes and send them flying!!!

How many of u all are playing IFL?

s18000rpm it was a typo. I forgot to write `put`


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



techani said:


> Or else Dr. Mallya will the team in his Force India cars witgout brakes and send them flying!!!


WTF???


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



prasad_den said:


> McCullum blockbuster in the 1st match....!! A century in the inaugural T20 IPL match... with 7 sixes...



He hit 13 sixes, not 7. 

Kolkata rocks for the time being, lets see what happens next.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Mandira kidhar gayee???yeh jadeja kidhar se aa gaya...


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> Amazing match!
> 
> Didn't I say Kolkata has the best team around? Even Chennai and Hyderabad have a good team. Can't wait for our 'away' match against Punjab tomorrow.
> 
> I'm supporting Knight Riders if Super King screws up things. Thorough professional cricketing...




Infact i think that Kolkota doesnt have even 2nd or 3rd best team.. Today things clicked for them so it looked like a cakewalk else none of Sourav, Ponting , Hussey , Hafeez are Big Hitters (Symonds,Dhoni fame)..

Mccullum showed that he can hit everywhere but apart from that i dont see anything special.. They might be missing Akhtar though..

IMO Bombay seems to have the best team..


----------



## confused!! (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

No yaar Mumbai is not the best team IMHO...they dont even have a proper WK batsman and as much i love Sachin..i think he will not be a t20 hit...but in t20 you cannot predict anything ...it all depends on one person clicking


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



Dipen01 said:


> Infact i think that Kolkota doesnt have even 2nd or 3rd best team.. Today things clicked for them so it looked like a cakewalk else none of Sourav, Ponting , Hussey , Hafeez are Big Hitters (Symonds,Dhoni fame)..
> 
> Mccullum showed that he can hit everywhere but apart from that i dont see anything special.. They might be missing Akhtar though..
> 
> IMO Bombay seems to have the best team..



Bombay best team is this a joke?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ KKR or MI match mein pata chal jayega who is better.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



abhi.eternal said:


> ^^ KKR or MI match mein pata chal jayega who is better.



aey bangalore wasi tu kyu itna excited ho raha hai? jao pehle apni team ko sambhalo jo match mein daaru pe ke aayi thi.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ummm... mera location zaroor b'lore hain... lekin mein yahan se nehi hoon... aami ekjon bangalee aar aami originally shillong theke... bujhte peyecho?...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



abhi.eternal said:


> ^^ummm... mera location zaroor b'lore hain... lekin mein yahan se nehi hoon... aami ekjon bangalee aar aami originally shillong theke... bujhte peyecho?...



toh main kaunsa mumbai ya kolkata se hu


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

I am from kolkata, notice that both teams none of the   batsmen got run except Mcculam.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

i'd like to point out one thing here. see KKR lost only 3 wickets. mccullum himself played 73 balls = 12.1 legal overs. it left other batsmen to play 7.5 legal overs = 47 balls. as mccullum himself scored 158 runs, it means that four batsmen plus extras scored 64 runs in 47 legit balls, which is at a rate of 8.17 per over (btw this left six KKR batsmen enjoying the stokes from the dugout). now as the whole BRC was allout in 15.1 legit overs = 91 balls, tell me how can "one" say that BOTH teams batted badly with the exception of mccullum.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



debsuvra said:


> He hit 13 sixes, not 7.
> 
> Kolkata rocks for the time being, lets see what happens next.


7 sixes at the time he reached his century... 



abhi.eternal said:


> i'd like to point out one thing here. see KKR lost only 3 wickets. mccullum himself played 73 balls = 12.1 legal overs. it left other batsmen to play 7.5 legal overs = 47 balls. as mccullum himself scored 158 runs, it means that four batsmen plus extras scored 64 runs in 47 legit balls, which is at a rate of 8.17 per over (btw this left six KKR batsmen enjoying the stokes from the dugout). now as the whole BRC was allout in 15.1 legit overs = 91 balls, tell me how can "one" say that BOTH teams batted badly with the exception of mccullum.


Come on dude... thats just arithmetic...!! With McCUllum tearing apart the RC bowling attack, it was natural that others followed suit, given that the bowlers' confidence was at the lowest.. Yesterday's win was a one-man show, but still, nothing can be taken away from KKR. Thats the thing about T20 as someone already said.. Just one person clicking is enough...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Yea next day someone else will click and everyone will start whining again..grapes are sour guys..admit it.. 

go knight riders..and we have one of the best captaincy and fielding units...laxman is by far a defensive captain..dravid showed how captaincy can bring dooms to the prospects of a match..dada showed how u can captain ur way to victory..anyway if mccullum had got out early and the knight riders scored 150 runs..they hwould have won still.. 

dada tow wickets and 10 runs..captains contribution,taking out cameron white..


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ kintu bowling dept. ektu weak lagche. (Our bowling dpt. seems a little weak). Yesterday we had the benefit of that mammoth total. But Hayden, Dhoni, Symonds are quite capable of making mincemeat of our bowling, any time. That bloody Akbtar ruined our bowling dept. Heard that we won't get Gul also. Damn. O btw, Chris Gayle is also out. Apparently he is injured. Damn again.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^^aare na na..bowling compared to others besh bhaloi aache..next to next match theke umar gul ke pabo..aar matro to 4te foreigner ke khalano jai..

let me list the full team: 

Sourav Ganguly(capt) bat/bowl
Ajit Agarkar bat/bowl
mohammad hafeez bat/bowl
ishant sharma bowl
ricky ponting bat
murali kartik bowl/bat
aakash chopra bat
Chris gayle bat/bowl(out for two weeks due to injury)
salmat butt bat
Tatenda taibu w/k
umar gul bowl
david hussey bat/bowl
ashok dinda bowl
laxmi ratan shukla bat/bowl
saurashish lahiri bowl
debabrata das bat
iqbal abdullah bowl
yashpal singh bat/bowl
chesteshwar pujara bat
siddharth kaul bowl
wridhimman saha w/k
rohan bannerjee bat


i think its a great combo..with batting as it lies..it can floor any team on a given day..and hyderabad..keep in mind have the choice of playing only 4 foreigners.and as far as i kno..their indian recruits are not that good...kolkata has some great indian recruits who can add to the razzmataz when the foreigners fall..umar gul and ishat followed by murali katik(economy of 5.6 in t20) and agarkar can spell dooms day for any team...laxmi shukla and dada are good partimers and mohamad hafeez can spin the ball well too..but we have the firepower..in t20 u never know..cum june 1st and we may see rajasthan royals and bangalore fighting it out in the finals..but we have a great chance...


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ ok. tobe boltei hocche DADA ZINDABAD. Ar kalke Dravid abar proman korlo.......dadar captaincyr kache akhono nangto-shishu. Nahole orokom high pressure mache keu fielding nay ??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^^shotti tai..dravid aar jaffer ke open korte dekhe ami pray korchilam jeno ora out na hoy.. 

out na hole opponentr jetar chance beshi...mccullum to bolte hobe ekebare ekta fatafati recruit..oke w/k kore arekta batsman khelano jete pare...PONTING+DADA+BUCHANAN=lethal trio..
shudhu ja chris gayle thakle bhalo hoto..kintu beta injured..


----------



## narangz (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Oh boy I am loving it. What a spectacular start. Laser show, gymnasts, Shankar/Ehsaan/Loy... What a performance by Brenden! Congrats King Khan & team 

Sharad Pawar & Ponting were booed  & I loved it when Ishant was hugged by Poning when he bowled out Dravid. What a delivery it was.

_2 mahine pehle gaaliyan nikalte the kal jaffiyan daal rahe the _ 



desiibond said:


> Audio & Video sync issues, Jadeja coming in between. When opening  ceremony happens, you don't talk about the pitch. It felt disgusting when Rameez said "what's gonna happen to ground and pitch when these people walk on sticks".



Exactly. SET sucked. We didn't want to see Jadeja & party ruining the wonderful event.



drgrudge said:


> I'm supporting Knight Riders if Super King screws up things. Thorough professional cricketing...



Same here Doc! I am supporting King Khan's team if Kings XI Punjab screws up. But I want to see Sachin in T20  Want him to rock it. Also want to see competition between Bhaji & Symmo


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Who is Dr. Mallya?
When he earned his Ph.D. degree and on what topic? Liquor?

You never call Big B as Dr. Amitabh Bachchan .Why?


----------



## narangz (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ LOL  Money power, dude.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> Amazing match!
> 
> Didn't I say Kolkata has the best team around? Even Chennai and Hyderabad have a good team. Can't wait for our 'away' match against Punjab tomorrow.


I remember you said this once in this thread only...... 


drgrudge said:


> In terms of Team strength:
> Chennai>Hyderabad>Kolkata>Delhi>Chandigarh>Mumbai>Bangalore>Jaipur (Chennai, Hyderabad and Kolkata seem to have nice and strong combination).


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^shotti tai..dravid aar jaffer ke open korte dekhe ami pray korchilam jeno ora out na hoy..
> 
> out na hole opponentr jetar chance beshi...mccullum to bolte hobe ekebare ekta fatafati recruit..oke w/k kore arekta batsman khelano jete pare...PONTING+DADA+BUCHANAN=lethal trio..
> shudhu ja chris gayle thakle bhalo hoto..kintu beta injured..



ore....tor mukhe phul chondon, tor mukhe misti doi.

Thik bolechish McCullumer bapare.......ektu jodi form dhore rakhte pare.....bakider pindi chotke khabe. Isssh jodi Akhtar thakto.......shala shob kotar chal chariey bit nun are golmorich diye kacha khetam re.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

arre KNIGHT RIDERS er mukhe phool chondon...next match against laxman..4tw foreigner..allowed..rp sing chara ekta bhalo pacer nei..nuwan zoysa aar vaas aache..expected ekjon khelbe...gilchrist khelbe,shahid and symonds...e chara laxman aache..bowling attack to besh inexpereienced bole mone hochche..kolktat pitch e ektu swing and bounce thaklei ekebare kella fote amader


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



ravi_9793 said:


> I remember you said this once in this thread only......


Ohh yes. Kolkata has the best team. I did acknowledge that even before the match. Maybe I should have added "one of the best" to it.  

My bet for the semis: Chennai, Kolkata, Hyderabad & Delhi. 



Dipen01 said:


> IMO Bombay seems to have the best team..


Fairly speaking Mumbai team might not even reach the semis. They didn't have the money to 'buy' players as they got Harbajan & Sanath for a premium. They don't even have a Wicket Keeper. Chennai has 2 (Dhoni and Partiv Patel) and Kolkata has 3 (McCullum, Taibu and the new guy who rocked)! 


Speaking of Wicket Keepers.. it would interesting to see what Rajasthan would do in the absence of Kamran Akmal.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

@amd and karnivore: Please keep your discussions in English.. Let us also understand what you are discussing.. Its a request...  No offence meant..!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^^lol..no offence taken..my bad.. 

as i was saying..we were actually discussing the knight riders' chances against the deccan chargers tomorrow..as a matter of fact.the hyderabad team may look pretty awesum..but keep in mind that only 4 foreigners are to be player from the numerous they have.they have rp singh,zoysa and vaas in the ranks..expected they play zoysa..so they have to leave out wither styris or gibbs..coz gilly is the w/k..symonds is too big a man to be kept out..so choice between afridi and styris and gibbs...and theres laxam..a formidable batting line up..but they lack in the bowling deptartment on paper...our team tho has IMO a great balance...if mccullum and keep and we get one more batter in...prospects seem high..in t20 tho u need only a couple of batsmen to click...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Yesterday's match was just awesome ... Now i hope to see more fireworks from Sehwag rather than McCullum 

I bet on Delhi Daredevils v/s Kolkatta Knight Riders for the Final !


----------



## confused (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



mrbgupta said:


> Who is Dr. Mallya?
> When he earned his Ph.D. degree and on what topic? Liquor?
> 
> You never call Big B as Dr. Amitabh Bachchan .Why?


no he earned PhD in "art of buying mediocre sports teams" !!!

first force india now bengaluru royal whatever.........



BBThumbHealer said:


> I bet on Delhi Daredevils v/s Kolkatta Knight Riders for the Final !


arey we have seen only 2 teams perform till now, how can you jump to such a conclusion???


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

@prasad, LOL.....sorry dude, of course no offense taken.



confused said:


> no he earned PhD in "art of buying mediocre sports teams" !!!
> 
> first force india now bengaluru royal whatever.........



+1 million


----------



## confused (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Chennai Super Kings vs Kings XI Punjab
is same as
MS Dhoni vs Yuvraj Singh


winner takes deepika!!!


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

   CSK smash 240 runs...!!  This one is called a team effort...!!


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

And i thought MEK was a slow player.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

@amd and karnivore: no probs...!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> Fairly speaking Mumbai team might not even reach the semis. They didn't have the money to 'buy' players as they got Harbajan & Sanath for a premium. They don't even have a Wicket Keeper. Chennai has 2 (Dhoni and Partiv Patel) and Kolkata has 3 (McCullum, Taibu and the new guy who rocked)!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Wicket Keepers.. it would interesting to see what Rajasthan would do in the absence of Kamran Akmal.



Frankly i havent checked over all team ..i just know the star players..

and Combo of Sachin/Jayasuriya/Pollock/Bhajan made me think its the best team.. Although it seems too sketchy at the moment as most of the players might not be available all the time.. Gayle is missing, Akhtar is missing..


Btw one doubt ->  Is there gonna be only 1 IPL tournament per year ? as in 44 days of cricket and so much hype ?

Btw what are these guys paid ?  The bidding amount goes to BCCI i guess.. and these guys are paid per match !! ?


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Now lets see how King's XI responds..!! Hope they put up a good fight..!

@Dipen: Ya.. Only 1 I*P*L per year...!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

yea..hopefully they dont skittle pout for less than 82.. 

mike hussey was not considered in the initial list of auction...came back real strong...


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Good match today........better than the inaugural match
punjab was in the game till 13th over than they slowed down....atleast they didn't give up like bangalore.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Good match...!! King's XI gave CSK a real scare in the mid overs...!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

yea...a good un..but kings XI dont have big hitters like the other teams do..this pitch tho was abelter..nothing for the bowlers..the inaugural match was played on a juicy pitch..atleast there should be something for the bowlers..else it becomes a  happy-go-lucky series... hopes and yuvi were the only prospects


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

whoa...amazing match kings XI vs super kings..enjoyed every bit man..n wat...no sooner the match is over...delhi daredevil vs rajasthan royal started. man they gonna put cricket down our throat!! n i have an issue with commentator..wat was amir sohail asking mathew hayden? totally unpro. nyway next match starts now...Bring it ON!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Amazing match. Super Kings have a good side and I knew they would win today. SET MAX is 'wasted' time on the Delhi match. They should have shown the presentation ceremony of the Super Kings match. 

I'm going to act as a soothsayer. Rajasthan Royals are going to be royally thrashed.


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

guys.. jus checked the IPL's official website.. *www.t20.com/ (www.iplt20.com also works)
They show the match live..   check it out!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Rajasthan ki haal to bahut kharab hai, Mcgraph is quite ok even in this age....


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

ya...rajasthan  got thrashed...wait game is not over yet! n i saw presentation on www.iplt20.com they show it live.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



jamifahad said:


> whoa...amazing match kings XI vs super kings..enjoyed every bit man..n wat...no sooner the match is over...delhi daredevil vs rajasthan royal started. man they gonna put cricket down our throat!! n i have an issue with commentator..wat was amir sohail asking mathew hayden? totally unpro. nyway next match starts now...Bring it ON!


I probably missed that part..? What did Sohail ask anyway..?


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

well he sorta asked hayden wats the area in which ur team will b looking to improve...so he answer him watever he felt he would like improved..so next sohail ask him wat about the bowling section...and hayden answer (..in a way..din i say wat i wanna like improved..stop repeating question..)...oh ya that too. it appeared dey were novice commentators!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

They wasted time showing unnecessary stuffs of the Delhi match. Almost 10-15 mins gone to the drain when they could've showed the Chennai match ceremony.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Chennai is going to give us (KKR) a bit of a headache.

But Mohali did put up a brave fight.....considering the fact that they were fighting for a lost cause........it was impressive.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Rajasthan Royals didnt have their full squad.
Kamran Akmal,Sohail Tanveer,Younus Khan,Graeme Smith, 	
Dimitri Mascarenhas,Morne Morkel were missing

Look at this news.This T20 is going to be so big.
Stanford to pump in $100m for five T20 games


> London: England are set to be offered $100 million (£50 million) to play five Twenty20 matches against a West Indies all-star side, according to reports here on Saturday.
> 
> 
> The England and Wales Cricket board (ECB) this week revealed they were "very likely" to accept around £10 million ($20 million) for a one-off match in the Caribbean that would be the richest single game in the sport's history.
> ...



*www.cricketnext.com/news/stanford-to-pump-in-100m-for-five-t20-games/31067-13.html

Thats 20 million US dollars (80 crore RS) for one T20 game.  This will be the richest game ever played.


----------



## confused (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



Dipen01 said:


> Btw what are these guys paid ?  The bidding amount goes to BCCI i guess.. and these guys are paid per match !! ?


even i had the same doubt, a few months back. as it turns out, bidding amount is what "players actually get per year". and each contract is for min three years ..........

symonds and dhoni have made the most ...........


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Just got back home......I was there at Feroz Shah Kotla.......   

I wanted to see some big Six hitting and I didn't enjoy much.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gagandeep said:


> Just got back home......I was there at Feroz Shah Kotla.......
> 
> I wanted to see some big Six hitting and I'm didn't enjoy much.....


How was the atmosphere there?And lighting was good there?It was looking dark.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> How was the atmosphere there?And lighting was good there?It was looking dark.


It was fine for me but I didn't enjoy the match......An easy match I must say

Were you also there at Kotla???

I didn't like the way a few people reacted when Kaif got out........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gagandeep said:


> It was fine for me but I didn't enjoy the match......An easy match I must say
> 
> Were you also there at Kotla???



No.I was watching at home.Watched both the matches.Hussey played a brilliant inning today.



gagandeep said:


> It was fine for me but I didn't enjoy the match......An easy match I must say
> 
> Were you also there at Kotla???
> 
> I didn't like the way a few people reacted when Kaif got out........



lol this is what this IPL is all about.People supporting their own cities.And i 
dont find anything wrong in that.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Both Royals (Bnagalore Royal and Rajasthan Royals) struggling


----------



## raina_rocks (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

well guys wudnt it be btr if they change d ipl format...... d days during which matches r played..... continuous 44 days is tiring..... shudnt they make it like epl..... that way it will b more interesting..... n no semis n finals.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^^BCCI is looking for money, not your suggestion
Set Max wale :MAD:
even if someone got out, they didn't giving a chance to replay the out, that time they showing AD


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



Tech.Masti said:


> even if someone got out, they didn't giving a chance to replay the out, that time they showing AD



And i thought only DD1 did it. But starting the next match instantly was absurd.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Ahhhh todays the DAy...KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS  VS  HYDERABAD DECCAN CHARGERS!!

What a match..kkr has some real catching to do today..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

i hope KKR will rape (no pun) Hyderabad too... For 2nd match I think it will be Mumbai riding (again no pun) B'lore.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

See todays ABP last page, even Ganguly said in a interview that he was not surprised about Bangalore's opening partners because they dont have any  good opening batsman for short term cricket match.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

KKR's got some work to do today..!! DC have some great hard hitters in Gilli, Symonds, Styris and Gibbs. Their bowling is a little weak though, Vaas and RP Singh being the only ones mentionable.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Gibbs and Afridi arent there today..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

My predictions: Kolkata and Bangalore will win.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Deccan Chargers Wins The Toss And Are Batting!!!! ****!!!! 
(


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

This is the problem guys.Most of the players are not available. Bangalore team has EXCELLENT  Bowling attact with Dale Steyn, Nathen Bracken, Praveen Kumar, Zaheer Khan. But Dale Steyn, Nathen Bracken are not available even for todays match 
 Even in batting Cameron White is a good batsman.He held the record for highest runs in T20 till McCullum crossed it.


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Edens pitch is a problem. As of now, DC seems down with 5 wickets.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

What a pitch. It was worse than the kanpur one. It started breaking in the 2nd over itself. I think this will be a good fighting match cause scoring anything is difficult on this pitch.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



shashank_re said:


> This is the problem guys.Most of the players are not available. Bangalore team has EXCELLENT  Bowling attact with Dale Steyn, Nathen Bracken, Praveen Kumar, Zaheer Khan. But Dale Steyn, Nathen Bracken are not available even for todays match
> Even in batting Cameron White is a good batsman.He held the record for highest runs in T20 till McCullum crossed it.


All the teams are not in full strength inc. the 'strong' teams like Kolkata, Chennai and Hyderabad.


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

well..andrew symonds said pitch isnt made for 20-20 game..even commentator said so..i dunt get it...who said 20-20 is all about hitting sixes n fours...y cant it b of taking wickets? well i know it doesnt go down well...but think abt it.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Deccans are all out for 110. Sure win for KKR.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



jamifahad said:


> well..andrew symonds said pitch isnt made for 20-20 game..even commentator said so..i dunt get it...who said 20-20 is all about hitting sixes n fours...y cant it b of taking wickets? well i know it doesnt go down well...but think abt it.



umm....T20 is all about hitting sixes and fours.
Well i don't feel like audience wants to see a batting collapse. Such kind of thing is good to see if your country is playing. But IPL is for entertainment. Kolkattans might be happy with this but for neutrals like me, 5 mis hits are not fun.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

@debsuvra: Lets hope so..! Pitch looks difficult to bat on.. commentators were mentioning that 110 is a defendable target on this pitch.!


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



debsuvra said:


> Deccans are all out for 110. Sure win for KKR.


I don't think so


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



debsuvra said:


> Deccans are all out for 110. Sure win for KKR.



I am not so sure but it is definitely achievable. KKR batsmen have to be careful on this pitch.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Who was the Man of the Match in yesterdays Delhi match?


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

I'm with Mumbai Indians.


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

ok...one of the flood lights has gone off...ground in partial darkness....wow..is tis scripted?


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Yeh batti kisne band kari.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

They are bloody tied with D/L method lol


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

man...karan johar is gay...beyond shadow of doubt.! no its not decided yet..but if lights dont come back it will b D/L system.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

The play has started........yahoo !!!
SRK looking tensed.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

KKR win

good match


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Hail KKR !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

KORECHI LORECHI JITECHI...

MAN!!!We do have some matchwinners..BRILLIANT!!!!! 

the indians however dont seem to perform at all..dissapointing..but ganguly and hjussey shared a matchwinning partnership IMO!!


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*Kicked some hydrabadi @ss. But, pheeew, that was bloody close


----------



## digi23 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Idiots set max they are not showing the presentation ceremony of kkr and dc match....Who gona win the next match


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

MUMBAI ALL THE WAY. damn sachin is not playing. nyway V gonna WIN.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Mumbai looks very vulnerable..

Pollock + Jayasuriya - Thats it ??!!

Its 90-10 in favor of Bangalore


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

AMRA KOLKATA....WE RUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Yous hould have seen laxman's face..lol...but i really want the indian players to perform..rather tahn the foreigners..dissapointing start for ponting...


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Daryl Harper a.k.a Bruce Willis...lol!  WTF...fireworks entertainment caused trouble...player ground boys are picking stuff like rag pickers...lol. crazy.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

But at one point of time, Deccan really had us in their crosshair.......but Symonds lost his cool......that over was the turning point.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

yea..but we won..lets kick sum more a**


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

It was a very close win for the KKR.. Too close to be comfortable, in fact..! Credit to both the teams for putting up a good fight, but in the end the one that maintained its cool, managed to win..!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



digi23 said:


> Idiots set max they are not showing the presentation ceremony of kkr and dc match....Who gona win the next match


Same thing happened yesterday. Didn't show the presentation of Chennai match. Who wants their unprofessional preview show of the match.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

david hussey has to be the MOM..cant be anyone else..


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

ok...i think utthappa knows only one type of short..wat was he thinking? and btw did u guyz see shaun pollock...he had been sitting in dug up wid full gear on including helmet for quite sometime..


----------



## digi23 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Yesterday chennai match presentation was shown online in www.Iplt20.com guys


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Fingers crossed.
I am by Mumbai Indians.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

hmph. sappae pasango
taking 19 overs to chase a pathetic 110

biscoth indians scoring  165 .
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Chennai Super Kings all the way.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ 
IMO, Kolkata has the best team. Chennai has a good batting line up but we need to pull up the socks in the bowling department. Hopefully when Makaya Ntini and L Balaji returns to the side, things should look good.


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Kolkata Wins Again!

Kudos to KKR!

And as I said, NO COMPETITION WHATSOEVER!!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Nehra is bloody waste..


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

damn i hate mumbai india.. infact everytime i supported a team dey lost. shaun pollock is an amazing bowler thou...4-0-17-4.25 wats an astonishing figures!


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Who else is still saying bangalore has a Test team? 
 Misbah and Dale Steyn is joining the team for the next match.That makes Royal Challengers a more COMPLETE and BALANCED team.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Haha.. till now I've a 100% of predicting as who would win the matches.  With Royals playing tomorrow, it's easy to guess that Punjab will win.



shashank_re said:


> Who else is still saying bangalore has a Test team?
> Misbah and Dale Steyn is joining the team for the next match.That makes Royal Challengers a more COMPLETE and BALANCED team.


Every team is playing without full strength. Mumbai was an ordinary team. Let them beat Kolkata (which they've lost), Hyderabad, Chennai, Punjab or Delhi.


----------



## Who (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

if those SA members of royals are playing, there is chance you will be wrong about tommorrow, but if not well there is no meat in that team without them.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



smit said:


> if those SA members of royals are playing, there is chance you will be wrong about tommorrow, but if not well there is no meat in that team without them.


I don't think they're playing. Royals 'approached' Mark Ramprakash of England as a replacement for G Smith but he refused to play. IMO, even with full strength, Royals are not a strong side.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Kolkata still isnt playing to their strengths.Chris Gayle,Umar Gul and Akhtar are not in the team.



drgrudge said:


> I don't think they're playing. Royals 'approached' Mark Ramprakash of England as a replacement for G Smith but he refused to play. IMO, even with full strength, Royals are not a strong side.



Darren Lehman is a replacement for Graeme Smith and he played in the first match.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Chris Gayle and Akhtar are completely out from IPL. Gul was brought as replacement to Akhtar.
 Chris Gayle is out due to injury.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

@*drgrudge*
good prediction


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



shashank_re said:


> Chris Gayle and Akhtar are completely out from IPL. Gul was brought as replacement to Akhtar.
> Chris Gayle is out due to injury.



hehe Gul was brought at the auctions on the same day.He isnt coming as a replacement to Akhtar.He is originally in the Kolkata squad.While Akhtar can still play for kolkata if the ban is lifted from him.And what happened to Gayle?

But one thing which i dont like about crowd at Kolkata they dont appreciate good cricket.Once the opposition team hits a four or six they all go silent.
Kolkata there is lot to learn from Chennai,Mumbai,Bangalore people on how to appreciate good cricket rather than only few stars like Ganguly.Mumbai was amazing today.Looking forward to matches in Chennai, the most knowledgeable and appreciative crowd in India.


----------



## confused (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

close shave for KKR.
2 won, 12 to go ............... yippie.........


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Set Max and it's anchors are driving me crazy....i am missing that ICL chick...

Offtopic:the new hutch ad is really cute


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



confused!! said:


> Set Max and it's anchors are driving me crazy....i am missing that ICL chick...
> 
> Offtopic:the new hutch ad is really cute



 too many confused people here


----------



## confused (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Offtopic:

@confused!! - hello


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

My prediction is that the Kolkatta team will win. I'm not saying this bcoz I support Kol. I am actually frm Mumbai. The reason, I feel, it would win is that no matter which team u put *Ricky Ponting* in it will surely win.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> too many confused people here






jxcess2 said:


> My prediction is that the Kolkatta team will win. I'm not saying this bcoz I support Kol. I am actually frm Mumbai. The reason, I feel, it would win is that no matter which team u put *Ricky Ponting* in it will surely win.


So, are you a Ponting fan??....Put Ponting in the Bangladesh team....They'll also surely win the next World Cup........


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> too many confused people here



I am the senior confused..

@confused :Hi



gagandeep said:


> So, are you a Ponting fan??....Put Ponting in the Bangladesh team....They'll also surely win the next World Cup........



Or still better put him in Bermuda team


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



confused!! said:


> Or still better put him in Bermuda team




I'm also going to Feroz Shah Kotla to see the next match Bangalore vs Delhi at Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi........


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

From the same VIP stand???


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



confused!! said:


> From the same VIP stand???


Yeah.....

Its exactly in front of the new pavillion. If we turn our faces back, we could see the team sitting in the balcony. There is a small lane which divides the VIP stand int two parts. Players go out to play and go inside the pavillion from there. And if you sit beside that lane, you'll be just 2 feets away from the player who is walking in that lane. 

But the camera is rarely taken over the people sitting there.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

beta tu sone ki kismat leke paida hua hai..


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

I'm not a Ponting fan. I am just saying that Ponting carries some of sort of lucky charm on him. If u check the games played by Australia whenever he is included, u will notice they always seem to win and when he is out they are thrashed so badly. Do u remember their one day series with new zealand just before the world cup when Ponting was not included? If I'm not wrng they were beaten 3-0 in the tourny and when Ponting was again brought back in the world cup they won the series without a single loss.

If u check the IPL series also u will notice the Kolkatta team has gone undefeated. I think Ponting carries some sort of charisma which inspires other players in the team. He seems to have some sort of overbearing and haughty attitude which shakes off the timidness in other players.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

hehe..me will go for the KKR vs mumbai match at 29th..well..we kolkattans have some grudges against mumbaikars..expect a gruelling match..and the crowd...   ..its gonna be arsenal vs tottenham.. 

go gunners..gun the totts down..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

The best match is on April 26th. Super Kings Vs Knight Riders at MAC, Chepauk. I'll try to go there.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

yea..that will be a tough un..Dhoni vs DADA..MIKE VS DAVID HUSSEY!!!..man..gonna be a grueller..go DADA..GO KKR...


----------



## raksrules (Apr 21, 2008)

*Why the wicketkeeper has Mic and earphone in IPL matches ?*

Why does the wicketkeeper has Mic and earphone in IPL matches for the whole innings and the commentators keep on talking with them intermittently ??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

did you guys see Ajay Jadeja in Extra Innings. In my opinion, he is the worst anchor I ever saw, nonsense talk by him.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

jadeja is n a**..did u hear his comment on dada during the pre match analysis..when that correspondent of theirs..lekha or sumthin was interviewing dada..jadeja remarked.."saurav is looking closely at lekha"..what kind of an ill comment is that in such a professional event...crap..!!!


----------



## narangz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Kings XI Punjab will beat Rajasthan Royals today 

SET Max Sucks!!! ESPN & STAR are the best.


----------



## mail2and (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Bah.. Mumbai Indians are going to win. 

Remember it's Mukesh at the helm


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



mail2and said:


> Bah.. Mumbai Indians are going to win.
> 
> Remember it's Mukesh at the helm



Mumbai not winning against Bangalore and expecting to win IPL??


----------



## slugger (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Why the wicketkeeper has Mic and earphone in IPL matches ?*



rak007 said:


> Why does the wicketkeeper has Mic and earphone in IPL matches for the whole innings and the commentators keep on talking with them intermittently ??



to get on-field opinion during the match - was it so hard to guess

Requesting MODs to delete/merge it with the Official IPL thread


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ +1.

Can't say who can win the title but the final will be between Hyderabad and Chennai.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

business is one thing..yeas mukesh is kick ass business man..but sports is another matter....


look at mallya...business -- +1 but F1 --- not so good...but justa year..got time..may surprise all...

me for King's team....first in office to get a jersey of team colours....


----------



## narangz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Where can I get Kings XI Punjab's T-Shirt?


----------



## chesss (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

In other news boundaries have been shortened to 65 yards in IPL ..which is the minimum allowed by ICC.. 
cld sixers lose their 'value' coz of this??


----------



## narangz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ many small stadiums have the min. boundaries...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

Hey i didnt understand IPL in first place....i dont watch tv and news so can u please tell me what is IPL and which cricket teams are there etc..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^iplt10.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^
its *iplt20.com/


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

yep. sorry


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



desiibond said:


> Can't say who can win the title but the final will be between Hyderabad and Chennai.


I don't think so. What about Kolkata? I'm predicting this: 

1st in league games: Kolkata 
2nd in league games : Chennai 
3rd in league games: Hyderabad
4th in league games: Punjab/Delhi 

Semi 1: Kolkata Vs Punjab/Delhi -- Winner: Kolkata
Semi 2: Chennai Vs Hyderabad 

So the finals will be Kolkata Vs Chennai/Hyderabad 

IMO, Kolkata has a balanced side. Chennai (dunno when Ntini and L Balaji will join the squad) and Hyderabad lacks in bowling dept.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



amd64_man2005 said:


> jadeja is n a**..did u hear his comment on dada during the pre match analysis..when that correspondent of theirs..lekha or sumthin was interviewing dada..jadeja remarked.."saurav is looking closely at lekha"..what kind of an ill comment is that in such a professional event...crap..!!!


Yeah, and I think he should had been slapped at that time by someone......


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^ LOL..look who spk.....someone wants media attention..he sold his country off and now pass judgements...hehhehe


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

The anchors are behaving as if they are drinking a bucket load of Beer before coming to studio...and that Lalit Modi...sala mohali wale match mein Preity Zinta ko l!ne maar raha tha..being an IPL chairman and celebrating with the owner of a team when her team plays well..


----------



## narangz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

^^LOL! Yeah even I noticed that


----------



## raksrules (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Why the wicketkeeper has Mic and earphone in IPL matches ?*

But this was never the case in any other form of the game uptil now, or is it that i dont know ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



desiibond said:


> did you guys see Ajay Jadeja in Extra Innings. In my opinion, he is the worst anchor I ever saw, nonsense talk by him.



Yes he is the worst infact all the anchors  Extra fittings i mean extra innings s****
Anchoring ke beech beech mein comedy hoti hai kabhi spot boy ka head nazar aata hai kabhi ajeeb ajeeb si sound. For example "oye chotu 2 chai laa" 



amd64_man2005 said:


> jadeja is n a**..did u hear his comment on dada during the pre match analysis..when that correspondent of theirs..lekha or sumthin was interviewing dada..jadeja remarked.."saurav is looking closely at lekha"..what kind of an ill comment is that in such a professional event...crap..!!!



And did you hear him saying that before the first match "these cheerleaders of Bangalore team are hot i am in Vijay Mallaya's side" 



amd64_man2005 said:


> jadeja is n a**..did u hear his comment on dada during the pre match analysis..when that correspondent of theirs..lekha or sumthin was interviewing dada..jadeja remarked.."saurav is looking closely at lekha"..what kind of an ill comment is that in such a professional event...crap..!!!



And did you hear him saying that before the first match "these cheerleaders of Bangalore team are hot i am in Vijay Mallaya's side"  


And good news for Hyderabaad fans Afridi will play for them on Tuesday.



confused!! said:


> The anchors are behaving as if they are drinking a bucket load of Beer before coming to studio...and that Lalit Modi...sala mohali wale match mein Preity Zinta ko l!ne maar raha tha..being an IPL chairman and celebrating with the owner of a team when her team plays well..



Aur andar ki khabar hai us din Lalit Modi nahake nahi aaya tha.Gadha hai Lalit Modi apni taarif karta rehta hai ICL ka concept chori karke IPL banayi.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Why the wicketkeeper has Mic and earphone in IPL matches ?*



rak007 said:


> But this was never the case in any other form of the game uptil now, or is it that i dont know ??



lol this is a old trend in T20.It began in England.I am surprised you havent seen this before.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> Yes he is the worst infact all the anchors  Extra fittings i mean extra innings s****
> *Anchoring ke beech beech mein comedy hoti hai kabhi spot boy ka head nazar aata hai kabhi ajeeb ajeeb si sound. For example "oye chotu 2 chai laa"*


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> Aur andar ki khabar hai us din Lalit Modi nahake nahi aaya tha.Gadha hai Lalit Modi apni taarif karta rehta hai ICL ka concept chori karke IPL banayi.


I remembered when IPL was formally announced in the press conference he started with the line, " We are please to announce ICL,, err, can we do it again" That was hilarious


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



rahimveron said:


> I remembered when IPL was formally announced in the press conference he started with the line, " We are please to announce ICL,, err, can we do it again" That was hilarious



Even Sharad Pawar when talking to a newschannel on a phone said ICL instead of IPL.

abey itna money football mein lagaya hota hai and aisi leagues and foreign players football mein aate india mein tab maja aata. Upar se Lalit Modi "we are trying to make cricket popular in india" abey aur kitna popular karna hai cricket ko


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*

All people knows that its not Lalit Modi's dream, its a copy of ICL


----------



## alok4best (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to comment on the TV Coverage being provided by SET MAX.
I have never seen such a pathetic ans unprofessional camera work in any sporting event in recent times. These guys have no idea abt the ball when batsman hits shot..on a free Hit yesterday, Gilly came out of the crease, tried to slog, failed to connect properly and ball fell near his feet, and all TV cameras were like pointing in sky, as if it was a huge six..what a crap, and added these Set guys are experts in inserting ads everywhere..
sometime back, tv channels used to show 1 or 2 ad in between overs. now DD and SET eat first ball of almost every over...and even in the over, they will keep resizing the window and showing ads..S**ks.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2008)

Yesterday, on kolkata match , when lights are off, their 1 lady interviewer asked pakistani umpire that who will who the match? Very funny. They have too limited question in stock


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

This guy from Kings 11 Karan Goel is a talent.Hitting it clean.He is just 19.

And lol yesterday Kamran Akmal was in Pakistan playing T20 against Bangladesh.Now he is playing today for Rajasthan Royals.These guys are so desperate to play(to earn money) that they are now not complaining of excessive cricket.


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 21, 2008)

Punjab Kings  166/8. is it a good score keeping royals batting line up in mind?


guyz on another note..how do i increase my firefox cookie session? i keep getting logged out every few minutes.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> And lol yesterday Kamran Akmal was in Pakistan playing T20 against Bangladesh.Now he is playing today for Rajasthan Royals.


Kamran Akmal jabh wicketkeeping pe hota hai toh apna kabhi bhi mooh band nahi rakhta......


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

_Poll added_

Seems that Punjab is going to get royal thrashings?


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 21, 2008)

I am elated to see Royals win. They are underdogs in IPL and it was good to see 'em win.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Rajasthan has got the third best team in this league.
In next match they will have Graeme Smith,Sohail Tanveer,Younis Khan,Morne Morkel
Dmitri Mascharenhas is also in their team.



amitabhishek said:


> I am elated to see Royals win. They are underdogs in IPL and it was good to see 'em win.



No they are not underdogs.Look at their full squad first.


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 21, 2008)

Loved to watch Sreesanth  thrashed after being animated with no reason.He and his team deserved this defeat.Sometimes God of Cricket does justice.


----------



## Who (Apr 21, 2008)

drgrudge is wrong for the first time & i feel so happy, i supported RR because they were the underdogs but NOW they are gonna get those missing players in their next match , beware people this maybe the time to change your predication !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> Loved to watch Sreesanth  thrashed after being animated with no reason.He and his team deserved this defeat.Sometimes God of Cricket does justice.



Yes both Srresanth and Harbhajan just loves to talk trash.They dont perform.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would never support any team with Yuvraj and Sreesanth both 

Congo Rajasthan.. Deserved the victory..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

smit said:


> drgrudge is wrong for the first time & i feel so happy, i supported RR because they were the underdogs but NOW they are gonna get those missing players in their next match , beware people this maybe the time to change your predication !!


Felt great when my prediction for the day went awry. I love Shane Warne. The man still bowls beautifully at this age. 

Suprised to see that Punjab lost its 2 games. Loosing to Chennai is understandable but Royals? They have a good side with one of the best bowling attack. 


*Tomorrows predictions*. 
 Shahid Afridi and Gillchrist opening combo is deadly. Afridi can bowl as well. Delhi on the other hand has a good bowling attack and athletic fielders but lacks in batting. If the opening pair is gone, then it's a problem for them.

Delhi will be routed by Deccans.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Felt great when my prediction for the day went awry. I love Shane Warne. The man still bowls beautifully at this age.
> 
> Suprised to see that Punjab lost its 2 games. Loosing to Chennai is understandable but Royals? They have a good side with one of the best bowling attack.
> 
> ...



hehe for us Delhi Daredevils look at our bowling line up.
Asif and Mcgrath bowling together,then there is Daniel Vettori,Shoaib Malik 

Deccan Chargers ka Dhakkan Chargers bana denge


----------



## digi23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sreesanth su(ks he bowls full 10 overs in 50 over match and give 50 to 70 runs and take 1 wicket,keeping whacking the grounds and showing some faces. Same thing doin in 20/20


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian -
Delhi has a amazing bowling attack. Against Royals, all the 4 foreign players were bowlers. IMO, they should retain their winning side. Pakistan had just finished their Bangladesh tour and they might be tired. If Asif and Mailk play, will they replace Mahroof (who bowled well in the last match) and Daniel Vettori? 

What about batting? Deccans have a balanced side.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Delhi will be routed by Deccans.



To me, looks like Sehwag is in scintillating form, never mind his last match's score. Foreigners are vindicating  their pricing & mettle in this league.Overall IPL magic is growing in all of us.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> gaurav_indian -
> Delhi has a amazing bowling attack. Against Royals, all the 4 were foreign players. IMO, they should retain their winning side. Pakistan had just finished their Bangladesh tour. If Asif and Mailk play, will they replace Mahroof (who bowled well in the last match) and Daniel Vettori?
> 
> What about batting? Deccans have a balanced side.



Afridi is playing tomorrow for Dhakkans.All the pakistani players were playing T20 against Bangladesh yesterday.And today Kamran was playing for Jaipur.So i think Asif will play instead of Brett Greeves.
Out of Asif and Malik only one will play.Abhi abhi viru se baat hui hai phone pe.
Delhi's batting

Viru
Gambhir
Shoaib Malik
Manoj Tewari

baaki abhi yaad nahi hai


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> hehe for us Delhi Daredevils look at our bowling line up.
> Asif and Mcgrath bowling together,then there is Daniel Vettori,Shoaib Malik
> 
> Deccan Chargers ka Dhakkan Chargers bana denge



  kal apna deccan chargers Delhi daredevils ko Dare hue devils bana denge


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 22, 2008)

Delhi has the most promising bunch of local Talent (like Shikhar dhawan, Mithun Manhas, Rajat Bhatia, Pradeep Sangwaan etc ...) and a good blend of overseas players ...its a balanced side and tomorrows match will be as exciting as it can be. My bet is on DELHI DAREDEVILS.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> kal apna deccan chargers Delhi daredevils ko Dare hue devils bana denge



Delhi Daredevils se darke Deccan se Dhakkan Chargers ho jaoge.


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 22, 2008)

who will cover Laxman? Any Ram there in Deccan's team?


----------



## confused (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



gaurav_indian said:


> Anchoring ke beech beech mein comedy hoti hai kabhi spot boy ka head nazar aata hai kabhi ajeeb ajeeb si sound. For example "oye chotu 2 chai laa"


WOW!!! never saw such things till now, hope i dont miss it in the next match...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



confused said:


> WOW!!! never saw such things till now, hope i dont miss it in the next match...



Dono confused ek saath


----------



## confused (Apr 22, 2008)

Btw - poll seems to suggest that "KKR" are favorites...


----------



## Who (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Felt great when my prediction for the day went awry.



 Don't take it seriously, i was just so happy, the royales won, i mean warn had such team with no star indian players, it can get hard with all young guns at least now they will have one or two more experienced player.




drgrudge said:


> I love Shane Warne. The man still bowls beautifully at this age.



 This is the major reason why i support RR, i actually don't like cricket that much, i got back to cricket because of him, i was very disapointed when he got thrashed against delhi, but anyway i think he should have gotten the MoM award, this is a batsman game, he bowled so beautifuly , he would have gotten more wickets if catches were actually taken at those times.

 Anyway i am looking forward to his magic, he prove the eternal slogan though that "Form Is Temporary, Class Is Permanent."


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

@Gaurav you should support Mumbai...it would be like one  supporting his long lost brother...Gaurav indian...mumbai indians


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

smit said:


> Don't take it seriously, i was just so happy, the royales won, i mean warn had such team with no star indian players, it can get hard with all young guns at least now they will have one or two more experienced player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And look at his county record.He was the captain and coach of Hampshire and his team won the county championship.


----------



## confused (Apr 22, 2008)

smit said:


> ..... i actually don't like cricket that much, i got back to cricket because of him


well i do like cricket, but had stopped watching it due to time constraints.......
but since "dada" made a comeback in Dec 2006, havent missed many matches. and i have been rewarded as well by many great innings he has played since then..........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> @Gaurav you should support Mumbai...it would be like one  supporting his long lost brother...Gaurav indian...mumbai indians



I dont have Shivsena's and Raj Thackrey's permission to support Mumbai.I am outsider.Me not mumbaikar.


----------



## confused (Apr 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> @Gaurav you should support Mumbai...it would be like one  supporting his long lost brother...Gaurav indian...mumbai indians


nice one.......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

confused said:


> nice one.......


grr dono confused yaar alag alag shift mein aaya karo samajh hi nahi aata kaunsa confused hai


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> grr dono confused yaar alag alag shift mein aaya karo samajh hi nahi aata kaunsa confused hai


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes RR win thnk goodness and i get my 3rd straight prediction wrong.....i am waiting for smith and mascarenhes to come. they will make a good team than. 
Also good team effort by RR. They really played with a purpose. Excellent innings by watson. Chanceless.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^yes chanceless is the word


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

YAY!

RR won!!


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, Rajasthan won.

A good innings by Shane Watson......

So, we should not Underestimate RR.....they can backfire at any time....



gaurav_indian said:


> grr dono confused yaar alag alag shift mein aaya karo samajh hi nahi aata kaunsa confused hai


hum khud confuse ho jaate hain.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2008)

jadeja also played well....


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 22, 2008)

This is what happens if they UNDERESTIMATE a team tooo much.Punjab should have learnt a lesson now.


----------



## sgrajan (Apr 22, 2008)

If Smith comes and Warne continues his magic, RR will rock.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

confused said:


> Btw - poll seems to suggest that "KKR" are favorites...


The poll indicates the team, our members are supporting. It's not a 'who will win' poll.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2008)

Any idea who the hot chic is that was talking to Illa Arun and the cheerleaders during Punjab vs Rajasthan match?


----------



## heartripple (Apr 22, 2008)

ghar pe bethke tv pe batting shatting dkhne maza aata hai


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

Forget all this lets talk abu todays match... i think Delhi guys gonna get raped today badly by chargers  ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> Forget all this lets talk abu todays match... i think Delhi guys gonna get raped today badly by chargers  ....



Chup bey khajuur


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

bhai sacchai hamesha kadwi hoti hai ....
aaj delhi ka kuch nahi ho sakta ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> bhai sacchai hamesha kadwi hoti hai ....
> aaj delhi ka kuch nahi ho sakta ....



abey hata saawan ki ghata hum hum hai baaki paani kam hai 


Deccan ka Dhakkan bana denge aaj


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> abey hata saawan ki ghata hum hum hai baaki paani kam hai
> 
> 
> Deccan ka Dhakkan bana denge aaj


 
tu to aise bol raha hai jaise tu hi khelne ja raha hai   ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> tu to aise bol raha hai jaise tu hi khelne ja raha hai   ....



kyu Sehwag digit pe nahi aa sakta kya?


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> kyu Sehwag digit pe nahi aa sakta kya?


 
haha kyun nahi aa sakta hai yaar... aise kya baat hai... waise aaj delhi   ka kuch nahi ho sakta... i can bet on it ....


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Chup bey khajuur



+1


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> +1


 
beta kabhi cricket khela hai  ??? ROFL


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> beta kabhi cricket khela hai  ??? ROFL



 Uncle aap se to jyada hi khela hai...........by the way i don't support delhi and am supporting deccan tonight but didn't like word raped being used. can't you think of some better word.


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> Uncle aap se to jyada hi khela hai...........by the way i don't support delhi and am supporting deccan tonight but didn't like word raped being used. can't you think of some better word.


 
hmmm aunty aapne mere se jyada cricket dekha hoga khela nahi  .... dekhne ka kaam aapka hai khelne ka mera... nyways m sorry for tat post... m new to this community... wil take care f it next time...

 main bhi deccan's ko support kar raha hn... so cheers ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> hmmm aunty aapne mere se jyada cricket dekha hoga khela nahi  .... dekhne ka kaam aapka hai khelne ka mera... nyways m sorry for tat post... m new to this community... wil take care f it next time...
> 
> main bhi deccan's ko support kar raha hn... so cheers ....



aajkal budhey uncle bhi naa gali mein kanchey aur gilli danda  khelke cricket ke ustaad bane baithe hai


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> hmmm aunty aapne mere se jyada cricket dekha hoga khela nahi  .... dekhne ka kaam aapka hai khelne ka mera... nyways m sorry for tat post... m new to this community... wil take care f it next time...
> 
> main bhi deccan's ko support kar raha hn... so cheers ....



Uncle pehle apni hindi sutharo......sab ko apne jaisa samjha he jo aunty or beta dono bol rahe ho..........Neway this is chit chat not fight club and i am not in here for an argument. Peace.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys, you might want to post in English or STFU. One or two posts in Hindi is OK, but this irritating. It's hard to read Hindi/Tamil in english.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Guys, you might want to post in English or STFU. One or two posts in Hindi is OK, but this irritating. It's hard to read Hindi/Tamil in english.



+1 i am with you. Guys dont use hindi plz. Dhanyawaad.


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Guys, you might want to post in English or STFU. One or two posts in Hindi is OK, but this irritating. It's hard to read Hindi/Tamil in english.


 
u STFU... if u have ny probs readin hindi/tamil in eng thn go get sm1 for it... and i ll post all my replies in hindi do wateva u can.... n u better mind ur language...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> u STFU... if u have ny probs readin hindi/tamil in eng thn go get sm1 for it... and i ll post all my replies in hindi do wateva u can.... n u better mind ur language...



hehe you are gone.He is the mod.


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> +1 i am with you. Guys dont use hindi plz. Dhanyawaad.


 
rofl so u back... delhi lol... dost aaj delhi ka kuch nahi ho sakta... bacha sakta hai to bacha le....



gaurav_indian said:


> hehe you are gone.He is the mod.


 
i don give a damn ... thr r hell lotta communities... u cant force ny1 to write in english....



neelu09 said:


> Uncle pehle apni hindi sutharo......sab ko apne jaisa samjha he jo aunty or beta dono bol rahe ho..........Neway this is chit chat not fight club and i am not in here for an argument. Peace.


 
hindi hmmmm.... jarur sudharunga....


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback said:


> u STFU... if u have ny probs readin hindi/tamil in eng thn go get sm1 for it... and i ll post all my replies in hindi do wateva u can.... n u better mind ur language...


Ok, then you start a new thread where you want to post in Hindi. Just a request from my side... so that all people can take part in the discussions. It's really difficult to read in Hindi or some can't understand Hindi - so better to post in English.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Guys, you might want to post in English or STFU. One or two posts in Hindi is OK, but this irritating. It's hard to read Hindi/Tamil in english.



Okkies.....by the way wat does STFU mean????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> Okkies.....by the way wat does STFU mean????



Shut the F*** up  

@hawisback what was your previous id at digit?


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Ok, then you start a new thread where you want to post in Hindi. Just a request from my side... so that all people can take part in the discussions. It's really difficult to read in Hindi or some can't understand Hindi - so better to post in English.


 
That's better...  .... I agree wit you dude....



gaurav_indian said:


> Shut the F*** up
> 
> @hawisback what was your previous id at digit?


 
previous id... wat does tat mean???



neelu09 said:


> Okkies.....by the way wat does STFU mean????


 
kid


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

hawisback's IP searches and host name drew interesting results.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> hawisback's IP searches and host name drew interesting results.



aise hi yeh baal maine kaale nahi kiye hai


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> aise hi yeh baal maine kaale nahi kiye hai


 
u mus hav got my company ip  ... nothin else... n i don think tat wud be f ny interest to ny1... lol... donno wats interestin in tat....



drgrudge said:


> hawisback's IP searches and host name drew interesting results.


 
temme d interesting results... rofl


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

yeh venu aur laxman  deccan ko dhakkan bana ke hi dum lenge


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 22, 2008)

DC 23/1 in 5 overs! Someone needs to tell Laxman n Rao..bhai ye 20-20 hai..test match nahi.


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 22, 2008)

43/3 after 9.0

I earlier said none there to cover the captain.

45/4 after 9.2


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 22, 2008)

who said its a batsman game! i always maintained the view its as much for batsman as for bowler


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 22, 2008)

I think It's a bowlers' game . Accurate line n length for just 24 deliveries !

If any team had Mcgrath , Walsh , Ambrose , Akram in their top form . Mcgrath is no more the same .


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 22, 2008)

McGrath 4-1-22-0  Eco. 5.5  Isn't he better?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

Toh kya khayal hai hehe dhakkan bana diya na  still the match is not over.

Rohit Sharma is playing really well.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 22, 2008)

guys, wat do u think can afridi break mccullum's record?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> guys, wat do u think can afridi break mccullum's record?



hmmm only if he opens.If he keeps batting at no. 6 then he doesnt have a chance.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

does laxman thinks himself as the best 20-20 batsman or what..ok if venu was out and gilchrist was there he could have come but after gilchrist got out why did he come??? 2 test kind of player ruined the game...probably he thinks he still can make it to Indian ODI or 20-20 side and guess what he was going to be the Icon Player..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 22, 2008)

@Mcgrath

IMO any spell which is under 6rpo is good in 20-20.. No matter how accurate you are at times even mishits get to boundary and when batsmen dont care about thier wickets they are bound to take risks so even good balls go for boundary..

Just because he bowled 5.5rpo , that doesnt mean he has lost touch..


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2008)

I just went to the Chennai SuperKings article on Wikipedia and saw this:

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/1166/napoeinsto8.jpg

*What a hilarious name, Napoleon Einstein....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*


----------



## eggman (Apr 22, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha h ah ah ah ha ha ha ha ah ha
Isca beta hoga..Hitler Eddison


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

Did anybody saw the post innings interview of Rohit Sharma. Ramiz raza asked him 4 questions and he answered the same reply for all the questions...It was hilarious


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 22, 2008)

hahahhahaha....wat is wrong wid shewag man? hes gone crazy.


----------



## digi23 (Apr 22, 2008)

Shewag give a bang to symonds over. The last over was gr8 with 4 6 4 6 4 6...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sehwag reached his half century & nobody even clapped. 
Poor Sehwag.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

@gagandeep tujhe ab pata chala napolean ka  i came to know about him during the Under 19 WC.And then laughed at this invention.


for Dhakkan fans :-
hehe chale thay delhi daredevils ko harane only 13 overs mein dhakkan bana ke phenk diya.

When Sehwag reached his half century no one was clapping.Sehwag was asking them to clap lol.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 22, 2008)

DC disappointed again. A team with such great stars are proving to be utter losers. I blame it on spineless captaincy of VVS Laxman.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> DC disappointed again. A team with such great stars are proving to be utter losers. I blame it on spineless captaincy of VVS Laxman.



VVS Laxman should bat at no. 6 and afridi should open.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

IMO VVs should come after Chaminda Vaas..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

Surprised to see DC capitulate. DC batsmen have failed on both the occasions and they lack firepower in the bowling department. Termed as one of the strongest teams in IPL, is in the bottom of the points table. 


*Tomorrows prediction*
After getting it wrong in the last 2 matches predictions, hope I don't do a hat-trick. 

It's a no contest. Chennai is arguably one of the best team but their bowling dept needs the service of Ntini, Morkel and L Balaji. 

Should be a walk in the park (oops.. lions den) for the Super Kings.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> ha ha ha ha ha h ah ah ah ha ha ha ha ah ha
> Isca beta hoga..Hitler Eddison



hahahaha 



confused!! said:


> Did anybody saw the post innings interview of Rohit Sharma. Ramiz raza asked him 4 questions and he answered the same reply for all the questions...It was hilarious



can u elaborate for the ppl who didn't watch the interview?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Surprised to see DC capitulate. DC batsmen have failed on both the occasions and they lack firepower in the bowling department. Termed as one of the strongest teams in IPL, is in the bottom of the points table.
> 
> 
> *Tomorrows prediction*
> ...



Mumbai will win tomorrow if sachin plays.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> can u elaborate for the ppl who didn't watch the interview?



I don't remeber the qns but for every qn the answer was like "as i said there was due factor so i thought i should get my eye in first and then go for my shots"



drgrudge said:


> Surprised to see DC capitulate. DC batsmen have failed on both the occasions and they lack firepower in the bowling department. Termed as one of the strongest teams in IPL, is in the bottom of the points table.
> 
> 
> *Tomorrows prediction*
> ...



I hope you get it wrong for the third time..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Mumbai will win tomorrow if sachin plays.


Irrespective of whether Sachin plays or not, I'm sure CSK will win. They're a stronger and balanced side than MI. 


confused!! - 
Hope not! Would like out team to top the points table after 2 matches.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Irrespective of whether Sachin plays or not, I'm sure CSK will win. They're a stronger and balanced side than MI.
> 
> 
> confused!! -
> Hope not! Would like out team to top the points table after 2 matches.



CSK bowling is weak.But its your prediction and the way your predictions are going i agree with you.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah, their bowling attack is weak but they're better than MI's for sure.  

I got 5 out of 7 right.   Wait and see, CSK will rock tomorrow. IMO, they've the best team after KKR.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Yeah, their bowling attack is weak but they're better than MI's for sure.
> 
> I got 5 out of 7 right.   Wait and see, CSK will rock tomorrow. IMO, they've the best team after KKR.



Dont mind you have a chance to lose two in a row.Mumbai will beat chennai and then KKR.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ 
MI can't even beat Bangalore, they'll beat CSK in your dreams.   KKR Vs CSK is THE best match of the IPL. Can't wait for it. It's our home game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> MI can't even beat Bangalore, they'll beat CSK in your dreams.   KKR Vs CSK is THE best match of the IPL. Can't wait for it. It's our home game.



Dont underestimate Tendulkar's 11.This is T20.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2008)

if Tendulkar plays ... MI will beat the crap out of CSK ...........


----------



## confused (Apr 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The poll indicates the team, our members are supporting. It's not a 'who will win' poll.


yeah, i know that man.....
i meant poll suggests KKR are the "favorite" team of the majority..



gaurav_indian said:


> hehe you are gone.He is the mod.


ROFL



Cool G5 said:


> Sehwag reached his half century & nobody even clapped.
> Poor Sehwag.


speaking of sehwag, has anyone realized how he always starts a reply to question asked in a post-match presentation, with "ofcourse ..."!!! very hilarious ........ and if i remember correctly, i first noticed it in the challenger series about 6 months back.....


----------



## x3060 (Apr 23, 2008)

am supporting chennai . . .


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Sehwag reached his half century & nobody even clapped.
> Poor Sehwag.



IMO That attidude needs a change..  We All are here to enjoy cricket and not just to cheers ppl from respective states.. That was classic effort from Sehwag and it deserved the cheer..


----------



## hawisback (Apr 23, 2008)

so congrats delhi.... and today i dont know nd i dont wanna guess who's gonna win... its 20-20 nd nything can happen... one batsman can do crap re... hats off to sehwag for yesterdays game... and as far as todays match is concerned anythin can happen.... man all my predictions are going wrong... sadness all over...


----------



## Who (Apr 23, 2008)

I am supporting RR, though there match is on this thursday & about today's match, let me tell you one thing , don't look at the star players, look at one who are playing well , Dhoni got out on 2 runs in the previous match but he might score 50 + runs today same goes for everyone else.

  What i meant is there is no balance sides in T20, IMO the balance side is which uses their players to their level & wins the match , Hussy can get out on duck & Laxemen can score 50 runs , yup this can happen in this format , that's what i like about it, in ODI most of time you can guess right not here.

 Anyway i hope this match is interesting , the last match was boring, don't get me wrong but atleast there should be some action, one team winning from the start can get boring , so i hope we are able to see a very good competition today not some thrashing by one team to another.


----------



## hawisback (Apr 23, 2008)

smit said:


> I am supporting RR, though there match is on this thursday & about today's match, let me tell you one thing , don't look at the star players, look at one who are playing well , Dhoni got out on 2 runs in the previous match but he might score 50 + runs today same goes for everyone else.
> 
> What i meant is there is no balance sides in T20, IMO the balance side is which uses their players to their level & wins the match , Hussy can get out on duck & Laxemen can score 50 runs , yup this can happen in this format , that's what i like about it, in ODI most of time you can guess right not here.
> 
> Anyway i hope this match is interesting , the last match was boring, don't get me wrong but atleast there should be some action, one team winning from the start can get boring , so i hope we are able to see a very good competition today not some thrashing by one team to another.


 
exactly dude you cant say anything... u never know who comes and blasts... it can be a good player like sanath or someone like bhajji.... its a matter of 4-5 over which can turn the match around.... tats 20-20....


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope Mumbai puts on a good show tonight..


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm supporting Mumbai Indians after Delhi because they've Sachin........


----------



## digi23 (Apr 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'm supporting Mumbai Indians after Delhi because they've Sachin........


Sachin Not Goin To Play Today's Match....Checked The News


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

Mumbai will win.

Bad news for Kolkata Chris Gayle is out of IPL due to injury.


----------



## Pramit (Apr 23, 2008)

hello guys,

I think after few matches, i have figured out that telecast is very poor, and that canon ad always comes in way in replays. there has to some limit for ads, do we see any ads in football except during half time?

And camaremen are learning i think, or cant see where is the ball i think. great potential league can be turned into scrap thanks to poor telecast i guess. sometimes just as wicket has fallen we see a stupid ad without any replay.

Lets share views on it.

Otherwise, in todays match i am betting on chennai


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pramit said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I think after few matches, i have figured out that telecast is very poor, and that canon ad always comes in way in replays. there has to some limit for ads, do we see any ads in football except during half time?
> 
> ...



I am too frustrated with these ads.
Bloody we except a replay after fall of wicket & they throw ads on our face.....awwahhhhhhhh  

Also the volume gets raised when the vodaphone or canon ads come after every boundary or in between.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

for kolkata..chris gayle's injury may be a gift in disguise..
salman butt who has had an awesum summber already is with the team..he can join with muccullum...having gayle would have exposed our fielding which is a prime aspect...and i think we have our combinations right till now..dunno what will happen next..

^^^^the worst is that of godrej....that crappy tune kicks me to my senses...and the volume of the ads is about 30% higher than the commentary...crap....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^ Agree godrej 

Anyways still time for match, will get ready with snacks 
I am by Mumbai Indians.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

stil sachu not playing..high time..


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think sachin  can make any difference in the mumbai team. if u check his batting nowadays, u will notice that even though he manages to get good scores he doesn't go off from the 1st over he plays but in fact takes time to settle down. This style of batting would only fetch him runs in test matches or probably in one dayers. I think sachin is more interested in test matches. Maybe he hopes to create some kind of a record in test matches bfore he retires.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ 
Precisely. Irrespective of whether Sachin plays or not, Chennai will win. 

Me going to MAC, Chepauk for KKR, DD or Punjab match (any one/two only).


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

MI elected to bowl no sachin there



jxcess2 said:


> I don't think sachin  can make any difference in the mumbai team. if u check his batting nowadays, u will notice that even though he manages to get good scores he doesn't go off from the 1st over he plays but in fact takes time to settle down. This style of batting would only fetch him runs in test matches or probably in one dayers. I think sachin is more interested in test matches. Maybe he hopes to create some kind of a record in test matches bfore he retires.




And do you feel dhoni in CSK will make any difference?? When was the last time he really played a devastating innings??


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 23, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> MI elected to bowl no sachin there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check the stats for dhoni and uttapa in the 20-20 series. don't look at one dayers or test scores. This is a 20-20 tourny remember

One thing I'm sure of that, even if the Kolkatta team doesn't win the tourny they will surely reach a respectable position. so its best to put ur money on this team.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 23, 2008)

Chak De *Kolkata Knight Riders*


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 23, 2008)

Also I'd like to add that I'm not frm Kolkatta but just feel that its a better team.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

Hayden hits 200th four of IPL


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> check the stats for dhoni and uttapa in the 20-20 series. don't look at one dayers or test scores. This is a 20-20 tourny remember
> 
> One thing I'm sure of that, even if the Kolkatta team doesn't win the tourny they will surely reach a respectable position. so its best to put ur money on this team.



thats wat i said. How can we comment on sachin with his odi record?? And he has played one off t20 so we cant consider it also.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

this srk has sum luck guys..whatever he touches transforms to gold...man!!!i bet on KKR coz of shahrukh..


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 23, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> thats wat i said. How can we comment on sachin with his odi record?? And he has played one off t20 so we cant consider it also.



lets not consider the records as in 20-20 games a score of even 30 wud be gud. What we need to look at is the style of play. In 20-20 U need to be a batsman with a very gud strike rate which sachin in his current form doesn't have. Get it?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2008)

My bet on Chennai Super Kings or Kolkata Knight Riders


----------



## digi23 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hayden was caught behind by wicket keeper on 48 but was given not out... That bad for team 
CSK ROCKZ


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nehra is bloody waste..seriosly..


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2008)

All supporting for stronger teams like Chennai and Kolkata....(Poll).......


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 23, 2008)

What if these matches are fixed?


----------



## digi23 (Apr 23, 2008)

1.Csk crosses 200 runs in a innings for second time
2.Poor captaincy from bhaji
3. Slow over rate from captain
4.Jayasurya must be bowled instead of new bowlers
5.Useless camera works from set max


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

my support for  Knight Riders 8)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> My bet on Chennai Super Kings or Kolkata Knight Riders



Think again these two will lose their main foreign players in a couple of days.

Kolkata will be without Gayle,Ponting,Mccullum,Akhtar

Chennai will lose Hussey,Hayden

So only RR and Delhi has a balanced and strong squad.



j1n M@tt said:


> my support for  Knight Riders 8)



It will be the weakest team in a couple of days.Just wait.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think 208 is competitive enough.   Let's see what happens.... Hope CSK wins.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Think again these two will lose their main foreign players in a couple of days.
> 
> Kolkata will be without Gayle,Ponting,Mccullum,Akhtar
> 
> ...




ponting hasnt been scoring anything lately...mccullum will be a huge loss..bout akhtar and gayle..well...

we will have umar gul,hafeez,david hussey to look forward to..and mccullum shall stay for the major part of the tournament..by then the fates will be decided...

oh..we also have salman butt...he has had an awesum summer lately...and pujara is still o the bench...look at his domestic record...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> It will be the weakest team in a couple of days.Just wait.




Why do u say so???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ponting hasnt been scoring anything lately...mccullum will be a huge loss..bout akhtar and gayle..well...
> 
> we will have umar gul,hafeez,david hussey to look forward to..and mccullum shall stay for the major part of the tournament..by then the fates will be decided...
> 
> oh..we also have salman butt...he has had an awesum summer lately...and pujara is still o the bench...look at his domestic record...




Bhai sahab ponting aur mccullum ki jagah puri karna mushkil hai.KKR abhi strong team hai but next few days mein down ho jayegi.And dont forget Mccullum won the first match for you guys rest of the batsman didnt score.And in the second match also noone clicked.

Rajasthan Royals and Delhi Daredevils are strong sides now.



j1n M@tt said:


> Why do u say so???



sacchai is always karwi.



hawisback said:


> exactly dude you cant say anything... u never know who comes and blasts... it can be a good player like sanath or someone like bhajji.... its a matter of 4-5 over which can turn the match around.... tats 20-20....



kya hua dhakkan bana diya na.Uske baad nazar hi nahi aaya tu.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

kya yaar..just coz u played against rajasthan royals and a depleted deccan chargers team,ur jumping with joy...in the 2nd match i guess murali kartik and david hussey clicked..

wait karo bhaiya...ek bar hamare samne aa gaye to bhagne ka jaga nahi milga..and newa..when these guys go,we will have had played at least 6 games...6 wins in a row will get us thru...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> kya yaar..just coz u played against rajasthan royals and a depleted deccan chargers team,ur jumping with joy...in the 2nd match i guess murali kartik and david hussey clicked..
> 
> wait karo bhaiya...ek bar hamare samne aa gaye to bhagne ka jaga nahi milga..and newa..when these guys go,we will have had played at least 6 games...6 wins in a row will get us thru...



Chennai vs Kolkata on 26th.

Asif,Mcgrath,Vettori,Shoiab Malik,Sehwag KKR ki chutni bana denge


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

u guys know only hindi??? I didn't got a bit of wat u guys said


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> u guys know only hindi??? I didn't got a bit of wat u guys said



Where are you from?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Chennai vs Kolkata on 26th.
> 
> Asif,Mcgrath,Vettori,Shoiab Malik,Sehwag KKR ki chutni bana denge





yea rite..btw which are u supporting..ek team ko at least support kar..KKR se kya dushmani hai tera??


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

Uthaapa hits 100 six of the tournament.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

@gaurav_indian

South India, Kerala


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> yea rite..btw which are u supporting..ek team ko at least support kar..KKR se kya dushmani hai tera??



usmein shoaib jo nahi khel raha isliye main support nahi kar raha.Damn PCB ban kar diya usko.

haha this is hilarious.
They have copied the promo karmayudh of IPL from Baseball league


*cricketnext.com/videos/31125/inspired-inking-in-ipl-promo.html

  Anu Malik ke bhai hai saare ke saare


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> lets not consider the records as in 20-20 games a score of even 30 wud be gud. What we need to look at is the style of play. In 20-20 U need to be a batsman with a very gud strike rate which sachin in his current form doesn't have. Get it?




Wat current form?? The last ODI series was the CB series in which sachin scored at a strike rate of 85.25 while  dhoni at 73.98 and uthappa at 66.35. So i still don't get it. I think in twenty 20 u need variety of shorts more than anything else and sachin has enough. I know these stats mean nothing but since u brought the matter of strike rate i said it. So, i still don't get it.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> usmein shoaib jo nahi khel raha isliye main support nahi kar raha.Damn PCB ban kar diya usko.
> 
> haha this is hilarious.
> They have copied the promo karmayudh of IPL from Baseball league
> ...



^^even daredevils have copied their logo from one of the NFL teams


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

confused!! said:


> ^^even daredevils have copied their logo from one of the NFL teams



These are small things.
The big thing is they have copied the whole concept from English Premier League and ICL.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^This is not good thing. We are using this IPL to bring cricket to international level but these things will portray us a s cheaters......


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

Now lalit modi has been given a charge of starting a champions league kind of thing...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Now lalit modi has been given a charge of starting a champions league kind of thing...



It will be flop.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

Any predictions for tomorrow's match?? DC vs. RR. I know it's eraly but still. I support RR but think that dc will win cause they will be really itching to get a win. Anyone knows whether smith will be playing or not??


----------



## Who (Apr 23, 2008)

RR is the best team in the IPL & it doesn't need smith to prove that, & i think RR doesn't need supporters who thinks oppostion will win, i support RR & i don't care if they win or not but i know they will win, do you hear me you strong team fans , cheap team like RR will win !! GO RR , anyway i am all set to see warne bowling his magic spells tommorrow & i hope india finds some good  new talant from RR as Warne is teaching them some cool tricks.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

smit said:


> RR is the best team in the IPL & it doesn't need smith to prove that, & i think RR doesn't need supporters who thinks oppostion will win, i support RR & i don't care if they win or not but i know they will win, do you hear me you strong team fans , cheap team like RR will win !! GO RR , anyway i am all set to see warne bowling his magic spells tommorrow & i hope india finds some good  new talant from RR as Warne is teaching them some cool tricks.



If you read it properly i am supporting RR but feel dc will win. If RR win then their can't be any better feeling but dc is a stronger team on paper and i will be immensely happy if RR prove me wrong.

Damn Bhaaji out


----------



## Who (Apr 23, 2008)

& If you read it properly , i said RR doesn't need supporters who thinks oppostion will win, i was just joking by the way, you are free to choose your own side.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

smit said:


> & If you read it properly , i said RR doesn't need supporters who thinks oppostion will win, i was just joking by the way, you are free to choose your own side.



Ok RR will win......bhai


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2008)

This sob nehra should be shot dead


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

what a match guys..yeah..nayar should have retained strike and faced the free hit...


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

phew that was a close match..........


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 23, 2008)

Chennai wins somehow.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

abey yeh daantlaa nehra kabhi kisi ke kaam aaya hai ab tak  saara match kharab kar diya 

But this is bad news for chennai their bowling s****

Once guys like Hayden,Hussey and Jacob Oram will leave this team they will be struggling to score more than 200.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nehra has to be the worst cricketer in the history of the game..

Actuallt he has to be the worst sportsman/player in any game ever invented.. Bloody disgrace..

Worst Bowling.. in both the games.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> This sob nehra should be shot dead



You can't really blame him for his batting. Nayar should not have taken that single. But surely his bowling is waste as of now.


----------



## Who (Apr 23, 2008)

Last win for chennai , with three main players going(Hussy,Hayden,Oram) in the next match,  i salute the team & say happy last win  anyway was a very close match, now i will see if they can manage without the big guns.

 As for tommorrow's match RR,RRR,R,R,R,R,,R,R,R,R,,R,R,R,R,,RRR are gonna win  , anyway tommorrow is a very special day for me , i hope RR can win & make it more special


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

smit said:


> Last win for chennai , with three main players going(Hussy,Hayden,Oram) in the next match,  i salute the team & say happy last win  anyway was a very close match, now i will see if they can manage without the big guns.



You are right.They are struggling to defend scores more than 200.
Who will score these 200 runs in every match for them once these foreign players leave.Both Kolkata and Chennai watch out for Delhi and RR.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> But this is bad news for chennai their bowling s****
> 
> Once guys like Hayden,Hussey and Jacob Oram will leave this team they will be struggling to score more than 200.


Dude, next week Ntini, Morkel and L Balaji will return to the squad. Stefen Fleming will come in for Hayden. I still believe Chennai has one of the strongest side. We'll reach the semis.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> You can't really blame him for his batting. Nayar should not have taken that single. But surely his bowling is waste as of now.



Dude this is 20-20, Even 11th player is expected to make contact with the ball ESPECIALLY when its bloody FREE HIT, its not as if this so called idiot nehra is a newbie, he has been in this game long enough to get the sense of touching the ball 

besides you can't blame nayar ever run was crucial.. Now that everything happened it seems logical that Nayar should have skipped but that was a proper decision. Nayar did his part well.. Even though he was not batting freely..shaky starts with only sweeps.. be he did good..

Even though i am not a huge supporter for Mumbai Indians.. but i feel sad for them..


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

WTH, atleast Nehra could have got a single by just touching the ball.......
And yeah, those Nayar's fours could have been sixes...Just his badluck. *Personally, I would rate his innings above Hayden's.*

*Nayar is a great talent. He wasn't in the auction. Nor he is a Ranji neither a U19 player.
*
*img102.imageshack.us/img102/7293/nayarzk4.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Dude, next week Ntini, Morkel and L Balaji will return to the squad. Stefen Fleming will come in for Hayden. I still believe Chennai has one of the strongest side. We'll reach the semis.



I dont think that Fleming can score as fast as Haydos aur Hussey.
Balaji is coming from injury.Yes you will reach the semis.Uske aage sochne ki jurrorat nahi hai.


----------



## confused (Apr 24, 2008)

Pramit said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I think after few matches, i have figured out that telecast is very poor, and that canon ad always comes in way in replays. there has to some limit for ads, do we see any ads in football except during half time?


thats coz football doesnt have a national following like cricket does, so obviously not many advertisers are interested....... so less ads


----------



## Who (Apr 24, 2008)

He means in any country in the world, they can't show ads in football except for the half time.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

confused said:


> thats coz football doesnt have a national following like cricket does, so obviously not many advertisers are interested....... so less ads



lol less ads for football?


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> besides you can't blame nayar ever run was crucial.. Now that everything happened it seems logical that Nayar should have skipped but that was a proper decision. Nayar did his part well.. Even though he was not batting freely..shaky starts with only sweeps.. be he did good..


What logical?

I'll apreciate Nayar's decision of taking the single.

He was already prepared to hit the ball and run, and by the time he would had realized that the ball was a *No Ball,* he was already in between the run and he couldn't afford to go back and get run out. *One can be dismissed Run OUT can be on a No Ball.*


----------



## confused (Apr 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> this srk has sum luck guys..whatever he touches transforms to gold...man!!!i bet on KKR coz of shahrukh..


agree. look at the stupid ambanis, paid 113 million dollars, and ended with a shitty team called "mumbai indians", which cant even win a match. SRK paid much less and struck gold.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> lol less ads for football?


They charge equally more for those handful of ads after the Half Time.......



confused said:


> agree. look at the stupid ambanis, paid 113 million dollars, and ended with a shitty team called "mumbai indians", which cant even win a match. SRK paid much less and struck gold.


MI is shitty?? WTH, did you see today's match?

I bet those KKR can't chase like this under pressure.......May be they can chase. But MI is not shitty....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

confused said:


> agree. look at the stupid ambanis, paid 113 million dollars, and ended with a shitty team called "mumbai indians", which cant even win a match. SRK paid much less and struck gold.



Sachin himself is more than 113 million(infact you cant set his price) so thats not a bad deal.


----------



## confused (Apr 24, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> What if these matches are fixed?


after watching few final matches of ICL, thats exactly what i thought.


----------



## Who (Apr 24, 2008)

confused said:


> agree. look at the stupid ambanis, paid 113 million dollars, and ended with a shitty team called "mumbai indians", which cant even win a match. SRK paid much less and struck gold.


  Lol we will see if your KKR manages to actually win this after 2-3 of his players have to leave this team, actually how can you say MI is a shitty team after today , this match really proved there is no one strong team in IPL, that can't be beaten.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> I dont think that Fleming can score as fast as Haydos aur Hussey.
> Balaji is coming from injury.Yes you will reach the semis.Uske aage sochne ki jurrorat nahi hai.


I dont think that Fleming can score as fast as Haydos _and_ Hussey.
Balaji is coming from injury.Yes you will reach the semis. _There'll be no need to think after that._ 

The _italics_ words are the English translation of your Hindi. Was it difficult? I'm fed up of reading Hindi here. 


*Someone start a new IPL thread (English Version). *


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

confused said:


> after watching few final matches of ICL, thats exactly what i thought.



At every match ICC's team is present so there is no chance of match fixing.
And yes ICL was fixed.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Sachin himself is more than 113 million(infact you cant set his price) so thats not a bad deal.


+1

And if one day Sanath Jayasuriya gets the momentum, he can be thrice as devastating as Sehwag.

I'm also supporting MI just because of Sachin and Sanath. My two all time favourites......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I dont think that Fleming can score as fast as Haydos _and_ Hussey.
> Balaji is coming from injury.Yes you will reach the semis. _There'll be no need to think after that._
> 
> The _italics_ words are the English translation of your Hindi. Was it difficult? I'm fed up of reading Hindi here.
> ...



Maybe i am getting on your nerves.This is not EPL this is IPL.And enjoy your IPL thread.I wont post here.Happy?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> What logical?
> 
> I'll apreciate Nayar's decision of taking the single.
> 
> He was already prepared to hit the ball and run, and by the time he would had realized that the ball was a *No Ball,* he was already in between the run and he couldn't afford to go back and get run out. *One can be dismissed Run OUT can be on a No Ball.*



I said the same thing that what Nayar did was a right thing as every run was crucial..

But after seeing Nehra's antics (or lack of it) now it feels that skipping that run would have actually helped..


----------



## confused (Apr 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> MI is shitty?? WTH, did you see today's match?
> 
> I bet those KKR can't chase like this under pressure.......May be they can chase. But MI is not shitty....


well thats ur point of view. only time will tell who is right.

and i used the word "shitty" coz, mumbai has produced a lot of good national level cricketers in the past. but it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out that "mumbai indians" doesnt figure among the top 3-4 teams of IPL.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> I said the same thing that what Nayar did was a right thing as every run was crucial..
> 
> But after seeing Nehra's antics (or lack of it) now it feels that skipping that run would have actually helped..


Yeah, but he could have got run out......


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Maybe i am getting on your nerves.This is not EPL this is IPL.And enjoy your IPL thread.I wont post here.Happy?


What 'nerves'? To hell with 'nerves'. You people don't listen. Many don't know Hindi and I can't read fast in any other language than English. 

Gonna retire for the day... adios. But will start a new thread (English only) where all members can take part in the discussions.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Gonna retire for the day... adios. But will start a new thread (English only) where all members can take part in the discussions.


No need to start a new thread I must say. Collective discussion is better.

And yeah, whats the problem if you don't understand one or two posts because they're in Hindi??  Are they going to affect you?? I think No...


----------



## confused (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Sachin himself is more than 113 million(infact you cant set his price) so thats not a bad deal.


either you are a sachin fanatic or just plain blind.......
whatever sachin's achievements records may be in other formats, dont you think there far more better "t20 specialists"???


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 24, 2008)

confused said:


> either you are a sachin fanatic or just plain blind.......
> whatever sachin's achievements records may be in other formats, dont you think there far more better "t20 specialists"???




And who is actually a T20 specialist. Come on yaar T20 is clearly anyone's game. Both the centurions got out on 5 in next match.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

confused said:


> either you are a sachin fanatic or just plain blind.......
> whatever sachin's achievements records may be in other formats, dont you think there far more better "t20 specialists"???


Nope....Because I haven't seen him play T20.

But had you expected Yuvraj and Dhoni to be T20 specialists??.....

T20 is mainly about luck....If you hit with power and it gets all the way, then you're the king and if it is get caught, thn you are not.......



neelu09 said:


> And who is actually a T20 specialist. Come on yaar T20 is clearly anyone's game. Both the centurions got out on 5 in next match.


+1


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well definitely MI on paper seems to be a weak team.. Thats because they are quite a few young players (more than other teams) and they need some time to get used to limelight. I am sure after 4-5 games by each team we will get the right idea as to if they are still weaker.. 

If you are judging them on the basis of thier losses then i dont agree with you.. Both the matches were very close and could have shifted either way, especially this one with bloody nehra(ok enough of Nehra).. Anyways They have good breed of experience and youngsters.. 

with Nehra(yeah its a big -ve but he's a senior) and Pollock as strike bowlers.. Sachin, Jaysuriya, Bhajji can spin.. Bravo is decent allrounder

Nayar and Khote seems good if they can hone thier skills.. Almost everyone could hit big shots.. 

They need little bit improvement with thier other fast bowlers as Nehra is one IMPOTENT person and bojh on team..

Well obviosly sachin, sourav , dravid are not gonna be at thier best in 20-20, afterall they are not 20-20 specialists but if any one can adapt to it better then thats Sachin.. We know how he plays when he goes berserk 

No bowler - be it Mcgrath or Warne can stop him once he is in zone...


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey u know what I heard, that after evry victory shahrukh khan and ganguly take a shower together. And preity zinta takes a shower too with her team to boost their performance.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> No need to start a new thread I must say. Collective discussion is better.
> 
> And yeah, whats the problem if you don't understand one or two posts because they're in Hindi??  Are they going to affect you?? I think No...


+100


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> hey u know what I heard, that after evry victory shahrukh khan and ganguly take a shower together. And preity zinta takes a shower too with her team to boost their performance.



Not a place to spam 

Atleast not like this


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 24, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> hey u know what I heard, that after evry victory shahrukh khan and ganguly take a shower together. And preity zinta takes a shower too with her team to boost their performance.




You are pathetic


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 24, 2008)

To *jxcess2 you are awsome*


----------



## confused (Apr 24, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> And who is actually a T20 specialist.


someone with strike-rate [EDIT] well above 100. and having prior t20 success.......



neelu09 said:


> Come on yaar T20 is clearly anyone's game. Both the centurions got out on 5 in next match.


thats not the point. point is they were able to score a century because they had strike rates like 180+.

now we havent seen sachin play in t20s yet. so how can we speculate he is worth 113million+  in t20s 



jxcess2 said:


> hey u know what I heard, that after evry victory shahrukh khan and ganguly take a shower together. And preity zinta takes a shower too with her team to boost their performance.


i thought SRK and saif ali khan did it together.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> hey u know what I heard, that after evry victory shahrukh khan and ganguly take a shower together. And preity zinta takes a shower too with her team to boost their performance.



please keep players out of this ****...not worth it...


----------



## Who (Apr 24, 2008)

Why no discussion about today's match, today's match is going to be a blast, it will be one of the best matches in IPL, please discuss ...

 On a sidenote : i heard in the news that pretty Zinta removes her team from 5 star hotel to some cheap hotel because she is pissed.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 24, 2008)

*Today's match prediction*
After being left to rot in the bottom of the IPL table, DC will be looking forward to savage some pride. Bolstered with the return of Gibbs, DC now sports a full strength side looking to maraud RR. 

With G Smith, S Tanveer, S Watson and S Warne taking guard for RR, they would be hoping to keep the momentum going. 

My heart wants RR to win but my head tells DC will win.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> What 'nerves'? To hell with 'nerves'. You people don't listen. Many don't know Hindi and I can't read fast in any other language than English.
> 
> Gonna retire for the day... adios. But will start a new thread (English only) where all members can take part in the discussions.


Then dont read my post.Those who are reading and understanding it are replying.Its not necessary to read my post,you can avoid it easily.Anyway i am out of this thread.I wont post here.Bye bye.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^aare bhai kya hua..hindi hamari matri bhahsa hai...ipl hamari tournament hai..usme hindi to chalna hi chaiye..aare gaurav ji..aap yaha se chale jana aur mithai se chini ka nikal jana ekhi baat hai..


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Then dont read my post.Those who are reading and understanding it are replying.Its not necessary to read my post,you can avoid it easily.Anyway i am out of this thread.I wont post here.Bye bye.




Oh come on gaurav..ladki log ki tarah kya naraz ho raha hai yaar..you are an active member of this thread and main expect kar raha hoon tereko aaj ke match ke baare mein comment karne ko...


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Then dont read my post.Those who are reading and understanding it are replying.Its not necessary to read my post,you can avoid it easily.Anyway i am out of this thread.I wont post here.Bye bye.


Thats not the way Gaurav. You've full right to post here and that even too in Hindi. *There is no problem if some guys aren't able to understand some handful of Hindi posts. That won't make difference to them.......*


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 24, 2008)

U know I want to destroy all indian cricketers coz they are earning a lot and doing nothing  . India is the only country which pays so much attention to cricket. Infact in other countries cricket is considered a fogey's sport.



ancientrites said:


> To *jxcess2 you are awsome*



Thanx and same to u.


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 24, 2008)

there is no problem with cricket here...deal with sponsor..likes of srk,ambani, vijay idiot mallaya...tell these ppl to do something for country. contribute for the development of socio-economic difficulties of country.

nyway DC- 58/2 Overs 6.1   symonds going great guns.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 24, 2008)

why the hell is vvs laxman opening  ? shameless guy wants "footage" so he can appear in more ads; nevermind if he sidelines other talented players. This is why I hate indian cricketers.


----------



## digi23 (Apr 24, 2008)

DC goin very well and near to 200 runs mark.Superb 100 from symonds...DC will win today.186/4 from 17.3 overs


----------



## Who (Apr 24, 2008)

I know RR has to chase a big score today, but i know they will reach it , also i won't change my support if they win or lose, also it would look like i am some Politician


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2008)

Dhakkan Chargers jeetegi!!
Symonds clobbered the bowlers all over the park,VVS Laxman sucked as ever,LOL!
Pathan on fire!who knows what might happen.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

RR has a good chance of winning this match..IMO they shouldnt mess it up


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 24, 2008)

*wtf? Gr8est 20-20 Match Ever!!!* Rr V/s Dc


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> *wtf? Gr8est 20-20 Match Ever!!!* Rr V/s Dc


Yeah, *Warne* made them win...*I knew he can bat but I didn't know that he can blow........*


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 24, 2008)

Laxman sucks...symonds sucks...gilchrist sucks...

bottom line: DC SUCKS! hahaha. I am supporting underdogs Rajasthan Royals..all the way.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

jamifahad said:


> Laxman sucks...symonds sucks...gilchrist sucks...
> 
> bottom line: DC SUCKS! hahaha. I am supporting underdogs Rajasthan Royals..all the way.


Yeah, They've been underrated by almost everyone....As I had said earlier, don't underrate them, *They can backfire and this is what they did......*

As far Laxman is concerned, give the captaincy to Gilchrist, he'll make DC win.....But this won't happen.....


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

I will be rooting for RR from now on...playing like real team


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 24, 2008)

did u guys see that? Ian bishop pushed laxman away...y? coz he  STINKS!  

gilly as captain wont make ny difference. his captaincy record aint very good.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

jamifahad said:


> did u guys see that? Ian bishop pushed laxman away...y? coz he  STINKS!
> 
> gilly as captain wont make ny difference. his captaincy record aint very good.


Atleast Gilly understands T20 better than Laxman.........

Anyways, I Afridi rocked today if bowling is concerned. He could have got 4 wickets....with 3 wickets in 4 bowls......
I think Afridi is the perfect T20 player. Good at bowling and when it comes to hitting, he can be the most devastating hitter of the ball though he hasn't shined much in batting in T20......


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 24, 2008)

@gagandeep

Agree!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

A good article to read..

*content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/story/347477.html

An excerpt from cricinfo after todays match :-



> The Deccan Chargers just can't seem to get it right, this is their third consecutive loss. It was a gamble giving Symonds the last over and ironically, the man who biffed 117 actually ended up losing the game for them.
> 
> But that's the beauty of Twenty20 isn't it? You never know what's in store. Warne deserves credit for keeping a cool head and those back to back sixes were unforgettable. Now for the first time in the IPL a team has failed to defend a score of over 200.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 24, 2008)

*content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/story/347487.html  check tis out guyz...most of the international players are leaving ipl to play for their country..

Least affected will be RR. All the more reason to support RR.


----------



## eggman (Apr 24, 2008)

Dang!! What a last over.....Better than the twist in *Fight Club or Usual Suspects*


----------



## Who (Apr 25, 2008)

smit said:


> I know RR has to chase a big score today, but i know they will reach it



 I don't want to say this but i have to , didn't i tell you ? when times were bad, hope can guide you through the victory , i will be supporting RR win or lose because when this tournament ends, RR will have made many young players into great players.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

Man of the match was Yusuf Pathan.....

I guess many people don't know about Yusuf as they haven't seen him playing in the international arena. He is a hard hitting all-rounder, like Afridi.

And, there are many players like *Abhishek Nayar (Mumbai Indians)*, *Yusuf Pathan (Rajasthan Royals)* and *Manpreet Gony (Chennai Superstars)* who aren't that well known, but are playing good and can actually be match winners. *So, I must say that we shouldn't underrate and overrate any team.*


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

^
Besides after Foriegn players leave for thier respective assigments.. Rajasthan is one team who is only getting stronger as no-one is leaving and Yousuf and Sohail Tanvir are coming back

Kolkota will be hit badly and Although Deccan chargers are already doing worse with Australians, God knows what will happen to them when they leave. On the bright side for them Gibbs will be available soon..


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

i think Deccan chronicle should pay laxman some more money and tell him to feign an injury and sit down for rest of the matches...also i think DC have'nt spend that much on local talent..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just noticed...

What was wrong with Styris today ?  Why was he not played ands some kalakrishna was played ?


----------



## Who (Apr 25, 2008)

I hope we can get more supporters for RR now, i think they desreve more then 4 votes.

Dipen01@ 4 max international players so sad day for him.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Just noticed...
> 
> What was wrong with Styris today ?  Why was he not played ands some kalakrishna was played ?



Because they can field only 4 foreign players


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^
Ohh  Didnt know about that rule...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Mumbai MLA's considering banning cheerleaders in Mumbai indians Home match..These mumbai MLAs suck big time


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mumbai cheerleaders are Indians i guess plus they dressed pretty okie consdering our culture, dunno why even that seems to be the problem for them...


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 25, 2008)

talking abt cheerleaders...DC cheerleaders r wearing so damn small skirts that dey fear jumping! lol...man


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

cheerleaders ko leke shotgun uncle bhi gussa ho gaye..he wants the BAR GIRLS instead of the cheer leaders


----------



## hawisback (Apr 25, 2008)

y u ppl select such idiot leaders re.... they really suck big time... 
i think the government also want to earn some money, thats y they have put ban and asked to take permit so that they can earn.... gr8 politician mind u never know....


----------



## digi23 (Apr 25, 2008)

Maharashtra cm :no ban on cheerleader...
One more news PCB goin to launch PPL(pakistan premier league) same as ipl
source:cnn-ibn news


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

^^PCL will suck for sure...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

digi23 said:


> Maharashtra cm :no ban on cheerleader...
> One more news PCB goin to launch PPL(pakistan premier league) same as ipl
> source:cnn-ibn news


^^Woh deshmukh ko koi sunta hai kya udhar..??


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems like everyone wants to start CL's now..  Stanford is ready to finance EPL for England.. Now Pak is getting ready for PCL..

Btw i wonder if Pak has so much money to start something like this.. I guess they hardly have 3-4 International stadia.. Nevermind


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2008)

Aadhe players ko to terrorists hi mar denge pakistan mein

_Half the players will be killed by terrorists in Pakistan_


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 25, 2008)

Mumbai India won the toss elected to bowl. N Mr.Captain Yuraj Suck Singh forgot who in his team has been replaced for todays game..All these ppl can think is money and more money.


----------



## digi23 (Apr 25, 2008)

Cant understand...English pls?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2008)

Punjab - 182 in 20 overs.
Mumbai Indians need 183 to win. 
Go Mumbai Indians Go !!!


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 25, 2008)

digi23 said:


> Cant understand...English pls?




if u had seen after toss interview, you would have understood!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

Brett Lee is on fire 

Atleast in 1st ovr


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2008)

Mumbai Indians suck.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 25, 2008)

Another poll in a different forum. Again KKR and CSK are popular teams. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/2441393272_d4ec09afba_o.png


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^
Is that PG


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 25, 2008)

MI vs KP is the most boring match of ipl so far!


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

jamifahad said:


> MI vs KP is the most boring match of ipl so far!


Nope...
The most boring was Delhi vs Rajasthan which I had gone to see at Feroz Shah Kotla........


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 25, 2008)

Brett Lee bowls really well in this match, this may be his last match in this IPL season.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Brett Lee bowls really well in this match, this may be his last match in this IPL season.



He wil be playing one more match on Sunday.
on Monday most of the Australians are leaving..


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> why the hell is vvs laxman opening  ? shameless guy wants "footage" so he can appear in more ads; nevermind if he sidelines other talented players. This is why I hate indian cricketers.


read this.
maybe then you'll change ur mind.
but i do agree laxman is not exactly meant for t20.



confused!! said:


> Mumbai MLA's considering banning cheerleaders in Mumbai indians Home match..These mumbai MLAs suck big time


forget  mumbai MLAs, "MI" themselves $uck.

and yes the "mumbai moral police" should take a break. i feel like i am living in IRAN!!!



Pathik said:


> Mumbai Indians suck.


i discovered it a while ago.
anyway going for sunday night's match. hope symonds puts up a good show. no expectations from "MI".


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

aaj ki Taja khabar..
Bhajji Slaps Srisanth...lol...maja aa gaya...
Sri deserves it..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are yeah i heard something of that sorts.. He was crying or something

What the hell was that :O ??


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> aaj ki Taja khabar..
> Bhajji Slaps Srisanth...lol...maja aa gaya...
> Sri deserves it..


ok now i know why sreesanth was crying........
but why did "angry bhajji" do it??

was it sreesanth's fault OR
did "angry bhajji" just loose his temper again???

BTW here are pics.......
[sorry they are blurry, very slow comp ....]


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

Bhajji is No Saint...everyone knows that.
To add, Mr. Srisanth is all aggression no quality.
he bowls at 130Kmph on average, and stares at batsmen and behaves like he is Shoaib Akhtar or Brett Lee. I guess Sri passed some comments to MI, to which Bhajji reacted with a nice little slap..
it shud not have happened, however personally, I am very happy as it was Sri at receiving end..He shud know how to play and bowl gracefully.
If u r Lee then u have all the rights to stare at whoever u want..
but being just an average medium pacer, chhi...for what his aggression is all about. No pace, no line length, no consistency...


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Bhajji is No Saint...everyone knows that.
> To add, Mr. Srisanth is all aggression no quality.
> he bowls at 130Kmph on average, and stares at batsmen and behaves like he is Shoaib Akhtar or Brett Lee. I guess Sri passed some comments to MI, to which Bhajji reacted with a nice little slap..
> it shud not have happened, however personally, I am very happy as it was Sri at receiving end..He shud know how to play and bowl gracefully.
> ...


hey sreesanth does bowl wicket-taking deliveries once in a while, somewhere in between half a dozen wide balls.

but slapping someone is taking it too far.
"angry bhajji" has crossed the limit. i want some serious action to be taken against him. hope he gets banned.

IMO "angry bhajji" was frustrated that "MI" couldnt even win one match out of three. so he took it out on a junior player.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

yea....in the test match too he shouted at dada for a misfield..and then spiled catches and misfielded like a 2 year old baby...this is heights..someone should kick hisass and send him packing...sreeshant reportedly went up and said HARD LUCK to the MI captain and recieved a blow in the eye..Both play for india and such behaviour on the cricket field is simply unacceptable...

anyways..

todays the day...

KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS VS CHENNAI INDIANS... GO KKR.. CHENNAI EAT ****..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a sell out crowd here and the tickets have sold out even before the MI match.  

IMO the best match of the IPL...  Hope CSK wins. 

Is SRK gonna be present at MAC? I didn't see any media reports as whether he is in Chennai.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

Todays Match

*KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS* VS *CHENNAI SUPER KINGS*

*Chak De Kolkata Knight Riders* *www.imgx.org/pfiles/7196/kolkat_110x85.gif

*Who remains unbeaten in these two as no one among them has lost any match ?*


----------



## mehulved (Apr 26, 2008)

abe it's chennai super kings. not chennai indians.


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope CSK wins.
All the best...


----------



## davinci (Apr 26, 2008)

KKR gonna win dats 4 sure n CSK-ko dho dalega.

By the way Bhajji should be punished for slapping Sreesanth.When Shoaib misbehaved PCB punished him badly and currently he is banned for his misconduct.So why should BCCI go easy on Bhajji.


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> IMO the best match of the IPL...


there are two "KKR vs CSK" matches not one.......


----------



## confused!! (Apr 26, 2008)

davinci said:


> By the way Bhajji should be punished for slapping Sreesanth.When Shoaib misbehaved PCB punished him badly and currently he is banned for his misconduct.So why should BCCI go easy on Bhajji.


Don't compare BCCI to PCB...while BCCI people(most of them) are a bunch of jokers, PCB are even worse ..most of the time they dont know what they are doing..


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> yea....in the test match too he shouted at dada for a misfield..and then spiled catches and misfielded like a 2 year old baby...this is heights..someone should kick hisass and send him packing...sreeshant reportedly went up and said HARD LUCK to the MI captain and recieved a blow in the eye..Both play for india and such behaviour on the cricket field is simply unacceptable...


im sure the aussies are secretly jumping with joy. becoz the aussies hate both "angry bhajji" as well as sreesanth. and now both themselves are fighting.

and yeah "angry bhajji" should get a life ban ......... 3rd such incident involving him since october.





amd64_man2005 said:


> KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS VS CHENNAI INDIANS... GO KKR.. CHENNAI EAT ****..


it will be a close match for sure...


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 26, 2008)

Both of them are dciks in their own right. I will be happy if a third person slaps both of them.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2008)

Chennai rocking KKR's lineup. 3 wickets already for 60 runs. Go Chennai 

and one more. 70/5


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Sappae KKR

dubakoor joginder misses but murali macha catches 
121/7 @17.1 overs

dhoni thambi goni kalakra 

-----------
OMG

LOOOOOL

127/8 @ 18.2 overs


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now I have 0% doubt about onething.

Mahendra Singh Dhoni is a scoundrel and one son of a *****.

To hell with cricket. To hell with IPL. To hell with sportsman spirit...and to hell with Dhoni.

So much of hype and now finally IPL is going the world series way.

And please, please, please post in a language which everybody can understand.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chennai Super Kings* beats *Kolkata Knight Riders * by *9 Wickets* and *remain unbeaten*.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

that was very unsporting of dhoni..anyways..we were outclassed in every department of the game today..cheers to the superkings...awesome display of cricket..it was just the day when everything went against us...the shots went to the fielders,outside edges,mishts,all falling to the fielders hands...but WE WILL COME BACK STRONG!!!MARK IT!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 26, 2008)

Very bad performance from kolkata, Ponting failed again.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol... we saw who kicked who's ass and eat ****.  


King of sixers - Mathew Hayden
King of dosra - Muralitharan
King of T20 - M S Dhoni 

King of IPL - Chennai Super Kings 


Amazing performance. The opposition were outplayed in batting, bowling and fielding. 

MAC, Chepauk is now officially the lion's den.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2008)

Ouch







sappae riders

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

poor sreeshanth, he got atlast from someone ,he was acting like a lion when,he may be compared to a fox ,but seriously,I feel pity for the guy crying like a kid!after all parents pamper him a lot!

-and harbhajan,he seems very arrogant guy?(sry,am not a cricket enthu,I hate the game!but so this on news  ) he dont deserve to be called phajji,call him *Bhranthan*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> he dont deserve to be called phajji,call him *Bhranthan*


 
What is meant by *Bhranthan* ?



drgrudge said:


> King of sixers - Mathew Hayden
> King of dosra - Muralitharan
> King of T20 - M S Dhoni
> King of IPL - Chennai Super Kings


 
We [KKR] will change this quotation in the next match.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bhranthan=mad 
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Plz write in the language which everyone can understand.

Hindi or English


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 26, 2008)

Intelligent Captaincy by Shane Warne.All the catches have been taken at the same spot. Plus munaf is always angry..did u see him swear?..dat M word.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> Plz write in the language which everyone can understand.
> 
> Hindi or English


Lol... if it's Hindi then is it ok when other members have problem?  Be prepared for more Tamil, CSK are going a long way in IPL. 


@ s18000rpm, 
Namma membersku summa perra kettalae ithuruthe.  Vazhga CSK Valarga CSK.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

sala emon kelabo babar nam bhule chabe csk..srk chilo na bole beche gelo..srk ele kede kul pabi na re..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

pls digi forum admin,make taamil,bengali,malayalam forums too


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> *Chennai Super Kings* beats *Kolkata Knight Riders * by *9 Wickets* and *remain unbeaten*.


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 26, 2008)

Plz friends.. beware of our CSK....
Rajasthan royals r going gr8..
All the best Rajasthan royals.

-A die hard fan of chennai super kings..
(V rule IPL)


----------



## davinci (Apr 26, 2008)

dont worry kkr fans,da knights will rise from da ashes again and will conquer all da oppositions.We knights will be da champions.

Dadar captaincy r knightsder atmobiswaser jore abar urbe sonali pataka,abar sona jabe joyodhoni- KORBO LORBO JITBO.

Edene aina CSK,dekhachi khela kake bole.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

davinci said:


> Edene aina CSK,dekhachi khela kake bole.


Yeah yeah.. we'll see.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

eito chai..SRK RULEZZ..beta thakle sure jittam..but i really think that ganguy is better off playing at no 4/5


----------



## davinci (Apr 26, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> eito chai..SRK RULEZZ..beta thakle sure jittam..but i really think that ganguy is better off playing at no 4/5



Ya dadar 4/5e batting kora uchit.Aj to dada most of da time non-striker ende chilo n he was not charging any bowlers also,jeno konomote strike theke jete parle bache


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Yeah yeah.. we'll see.



Hey, do you really understand bengali?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 26, 2008)

Harbhajan Singh slapped Shreesanth.
Bhajji charged with Level 4 offence.
Could be banned upto 10 ODI.
Bhajji suspended from IPL.

-Just saw the news.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Bhajji suspended from IPL.
> 
> -Just saw the news.


Suspended for all the matches of IPL???........


----------



## Who (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey you people who are cheering for CSK & KKR , watch out for RR , i am so happy that i supported this team & we would see how KKR fairs without the big names, though pointing is a big flop.


----------



## confused (Apr 27, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> > davinci said:
> ...


he is just pulling ur leg



drgrudge said:


> Lol... if it's Hindi then is it ok when other members have problem?  Be prepared for more Tamil, CSK are going a long way in IPL.
> 
> 
> @ s18000rpm,
> Namma membersku summa perra kettalae ithuruthe.  Vazhga CSK Valarga CSK.


"ithuruthe" - apdi na enna?? [plz explain not able to follow]


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 27, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Harbhajan Singh slapped Shreesanth.
> Bhajji charged with Level 4 offence.
> Could be banned upto 10 ODI.
> Bhajji suspended from IPL.
> ...


 
yeah its a good thing.bhajji is banned.

MOD NOTE :Chill out dude.. Watch your language


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

CSK ftw!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

well as @ancientrites said,elitism sucks


----------



## x3060 (Apr 27, 2008)

so will baji play todays match ?i hope to see sachin soon . .


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 27, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Hey, do you really understand bengali?


Hehe, no. It was pretty obvious as to what they meant. I know Hindi (read, write and speak). Still I'm not sure if I replied correctly.  



confused said:


> "ithuruthe" - apdi na enna?? [plz explain not able to follow]


Ok, did you see the movie Sivaji (Rajini's one)? There's a dialog: "Summa perra kettale athuruthela", which means, "You're shocked just by hearing the name [Sivaji]". 

Likewise, I meant to say that our members are shocked/afraid/surprised just by hearing the name Chennai Super Kings.  

I'm not good in Tamil-English translation but tried my best... 


Anyway, I think we need to have a IPL for Test matches so that RCB can be of any use.


----------



## x3060 (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah banglore is the worst . .


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 27, 2008)

Mi: 154/7


EDIT: this match is going on mumbai, right? then why am i seeing the cheerleaders?!... anyways MI cheerleaders suck big time. look at their outfit. LOL...


----------



## confused (Apr 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Ok, did you see the movie Sivaji (Rajini's one)? There's a dialog: "Summa perra kettale athuruthela", which means, "You're shocked just by hearing the name [Sivaji]".
> 
> Likewise, I meant to say that our members are shocked/afraid/surprised just by hearing the name Chennai Super Kings.
> 
> ...


well i did see sivaji, but dont quite remember the line. thanks anyway........

just back from match [MI vs DC] ........it was totally crazy. 
some notes.......
1>crowd went bananas, then i too joined in
2>noticed that i could hardly recognize the players on field, will take binoculars from next time
3>mumbai indians played like they usually do (ie like $hit), despite extraordinary crowd support in the first half....
4>watching the 10 sixes from gilchrist was the highlight of the day..... [and after one six, the ball went and hit one of the two LCD screens, leaving a huge patch of dead pixels hehe] 

5>most importantly, i went becoz of the cheap 200rs ticket. only to realize that neither water nor food can be brought inside. you can only buy them in the stadium [at an extremely exorbitant price].
6>quantity of food sold was extremely limited anyway........ and 2Litre Pepsi was being sold at 200rs a bottle [thats what i heard]

7>now i am home at last starving, sleepy eyed and with a terrible headache due to the noise. But gilchrist made it very worthwhile.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 28, 2008)

I am looking forward for todays match bangalore vs chennai.COME ON BANGALORE

Mods:I apologise for my comments and good thing it was edited.


----------



## x3060 (Apr 28, 2008)

i watched happily thorough the tv  . .


----------



## confused (Apr 28, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> I am looking forward for todays match bangalore vs chennai.COME ON BANGALORE


CSK are seeming invincible right now. lets see what happens........



abhi.eternal said:


> Mi: 154/7
> 
> 
> EDIT: this match is going on mumbai, right? then why am i seeing the cheerleaders?!... anyways MI cheerleaders suck big time. look at their outfit. LOL...


Q. what is the limit of $uckage??

A.Mumbai Indians !!! 

really they are a disgrace to the city.


and the blondes from DC were really nice


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 28, 2008)

Mumbai ka haal toh bahut kharab hai, Sachin injured, Bhajji suspended, lose in four matches ........ What next ? 
But Mumbai is most costly franchise in this tournament.


----------



## x3060 (Apr 28, 2008)

csk is going to win todays match for sure


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 28, 2008)

yo! 




_


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> Mods:I apologise for my comments and good thing it was edited.



Good.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like Bhajji's gonna get a minimum of 8 match ban which would rule him out of the IPL. What a shame!!!


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Go CSK.....


----------



## prashanth_4p (Apr 28, 2008)

In my view Not only Bhajji should suspended from IPL.. Even Sreeshant should get suspend from IPL. Fault is 50-50 from them.

Sreeshant will never learn how a professional and he don't have sportsman spirit. What a shame.

He is always fight in field, even with Indian's... A Black day in Indian Cricket history.

Let Sreeshant & Bhajji go to school and learn some discipline.


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tats absoluetly true Mr.Prashanth


----------



## Pramit (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello guys, anyone of you playing fantasy game in cricinfo?
its at fantasy.cricinfo.com
game is ipl 2008

May be we should create a league and participate.
I registered late so missed 8 games but its a good game. i just scored many points with gillly yesterday


----------



## hawisback (Apr 28, 2008)

prashanth_4p said:


> In my view Not only Bhajji should suspended from IPL.. Even Sreeshant should get suspend from IPL. Fault is 50-50 from them.
> 
> Sreeshant will never learn how a professional and he don't have sportsman spirit. What a shame.
> 
> ...


 
I dont find any fault in sreeshant... he just shows his agression... n there s nothin wrong in it... wat kind f game you want, wat professionalism r sportsman spirit u r talkin about man?? u want a bowler to come bowl and go is it??? and a batsman to bat and leave... if u hav played this game u shd know how important agression is... bajji was wrong he shd not hav slappd sree but sree i dont find ny fault in sree...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

who's bhaji?he is a animal.he's got violent aggression before also.sreesanth is a kid!he just showed off,thinking himself as a Lion while he is  a fox in reality 
But my Sympathies for Sree.Poor guy!

guys,I searched utube for some clips,but nothing!


----------



## hawisback (Apr 28, 2008)

hahaha nice try praka, even i tried for sm clips but , dint get nythin...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am sure,ppl do have the clips..but anyways,going to try in orkut  8)


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

Man, this is ridiculous. Look at the news channels and news sites. 

bhajji/sreesanth row is a minor issue that is being blown out of proportion by media

On the other hand, India launched record breaking 10 satellites into space and it has become a 30 second clip in news and one line news update in main pages. 

Where are these f***ing news wallah's going. 

Only NDTV is showing the ISRO launch as prime news and others as just news.


----------



## eggman (Apr 28, 2008)

^^I dont have tv but the above condition is quite sad.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

eggman said:


> ^^I dont have tv but the above condition is quite sad.


 
Not just TV

check ibnlive.com, timesnow.tv. Look at what they are showing as blow up and search where the ISRO news is.

Next see ndtv.com.

Now, see aajtak.com, they even have breaking news as "Khali loses to Big Show (in WWE match)" and nowhere in the site did they mention about ISRO's launch.

F****ing lunatics.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

Chennai now sports full strength side for the first (and the last) time in IPL. IMO, they shouldn't change the winning squad. Let Ntini and Morkel get the feel of IPL and join the ranks in the next match. 

Hope CSK wins today's duel.


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 28, 2008)

Todays will be a tough fight as Dale Steyb and Misbah Ul Haq joins Royal Challengers 

Go RC


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2008)

CSK will pawn the challengers.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

CSK is already struggling to play Steyn and Praveen Kumar. RCB should restrict CSK inside 150 to win the game. If CSK cross 160, it's game over.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

lol as expected dhoni struggling in front of decent bowler.. The Batsman with no technique.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

Dhoni and Hussey have set a good target for RC.. Lets see..!! :d



Dipen01 said:


> lol as expected dhoni struggling in front of decent bowler.. The Batsman with no technique.


  You need no technique in T20... all you need is a good set of eyes and powerful arms.. like you saw dhoni do now..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

It's all over for RCB. Best score for them is 150 on this kind of pitch. Gonna be 4 out of 4 for CSK.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> It's all over for RCB. Best score for them is 150 on this kind of pitch. Gonna be 4 out of 4 for CSK.


179 is a little more than what they expected as a target, but still I won't write them off so soon.. But the pitch does seem to assist bowlers a little bit..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

My heart says that I won't write them off and RCB will go ahead and win but my mind says that the target is just too much for them on a bouncy pitch.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Dhoni and Hussey have set a good target for RC.. Lets see..!! :d
> 
> 
> You need no technique in T20... all you need is a good set of eyes and powerful arms.. like you saw dhoni do now..



I just despise that guy...I can stand watching him play, dunno why.. I dont recall even one classy stroke made by him say a good cover drive or whatever..

Well yeah given the circumstances it pays off as everyone is doing mindless hitting and even if run comes by faulty strokes.. it doesnt matter at runs are important..

so this is just my opinion... Anyways.. Bangalore has very little chance of winning this game as it is...


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> You need no technique in T20... all you need is a good set of eyes and powerful arms.. like you saw dhoni do now..


We actually need technique....Hitting technique which consists of right salection of shots on right balls if you want to play a long innings............

Otherwise, just simply slogging & power will also do -- like Dhoni.......

Edit:

What does Bangalore want Jaffer to do?? Sent him again for opening the innings......


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jaffer and Dravid Opening the Innings.. How worse can it get..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

**** that pathetic Jaffer who couldn't even touch the ball. YOu see entire crowd is boooing him. Well deserved. Just playing T20 like a test match. Ate entire over without scoring a run. Who the hell selected him.

2 matches 10 runs. average 5 strike rate 43.

now, taking the match away from RCB being in RCB. someone please get him out, for gods sake or he will make RCB score 60 runs in 20 overs.

and thanks to Jaffer, he got his partner out just because of the pressure that he created. Well done, Loser Jaffer. You deserve no place in T20.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

lol.. poor chipli....Jaffer, Venugopal Rao etc.. they are not the ideal choice for t20

What a sixer by Ross Talyor  i mean wow....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

that six should be awarded 10 runs. distace of 119mts. That almost double the distance most of the sixes went in this tourney.


----------



## Who (Apr 28, 2008)

P kumar hitted shane warne a six, the six coverd 123 m of ditance the longest six in T20.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

ow. okay.

CSK bowling looks really really bad. What happened to them. Too many loose balls?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

No way CSK can win this. The target was too low to defend successfully.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *What does Bangalore want Jaffer to do?? Sent him again for opening the innings......*





desiibond said:


> ***** that pathetic Jaffer who couldn't even touch the ball. YOu see entire crowd is boooing him. Well deserved. Just playing T20 like a test match. Ate entire over without scoring a run. Who the hell selected him.*


*I take my words back.......Jaffer played really well today and he can play T20.........*


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

Target was okay and defendable.. But too many loose balls in the first few overs..! CSK staring down the barrel of the gun right now....!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2008)

csk over and out..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Target was okay and defendable.. But too many loose balls in the first few overs..! CSK staring down the barrel of the gun right now....!!


I was talking wrt CSK's bowling attack. Their bowling is not good, so they need to compensate that with their batting which they failed to do so.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2008)

rahul scared to come out to bat..will only come out after the reqd run rate drops to less than 4..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

Dravid out first ball. LOL. 

Looks like it's all over now. 

RCB gave 76 runs in last 4 overs and are they gonna go all out in last 4 overs?

between overs 15 and 18, RCB lost 5 wickets. 

Now they need 25 in last two overs. 3 more wickets. Zaheer and Praveen.

Can they do it?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2008)

CSK ROCKS!!!!

have to say so..and dhoni is the king..no denying..


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

*Lack of co-ordination and confidence = Royal Challengers Bangalore.......*


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

RCB: 165 all out 

What a shame to lose 7 wickets in last five overs.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

lol Royal Challengers are worst than Mumbai Indians...  MI are plagued with badluck but Royal Challenger dont even deserve it


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> have to say so..and dhoni is the king..no denying..


I think Bangalore lost because of their own mistakes........


----------



## confused (Apr 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Edit:
> 
> What does Bangalore want Jaffer to do?? Sent him again for opening the innings......


actually Dr.Vijay Mallya thinks IPL is based on the test format....hehe
thats why
jaffer, dravid, kumble are in the side .....

and what is mr.sunil joshi doing in IPL??? the last time i saw him play for INDIA the year was 1998.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

CSK won...!! Thats unbelievable... All credit to RC.. they made it possible.


----------



## confused (Apr 28, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> lol Royal Challengers are worst than Mumbai Indians...  MI are plagued with badluck but Royal Challenger dont even deserve it


i disagree... atleast RC got close to the target. they messed up in the end, but atleast game was open till the last three overs...

look are M "shitty" I, they lost the game by 10 wickets, and within the first 5 overs of the 2nd innings you knew who was going to win.

and what badluck for MI are you talking about??
let me guess, sachin's injury and bhajji's ban right??
i dont know about sachin, but bhajji's ban was his own fault ... you live by the gun, you die by the gun right.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing match. I thought CSK would losers that too against RC but we rose to the occasion. 

The next match for CSK (against Delhi) is at MAC, Chepauk. Chennai Super "The Unbeatable" Kings.  


RCB is not that bad side. Only that we need to pick the best 11. Why didn't Chanderpaul didn't play? Why was Chipli playing?  



amd64_man2005  - 
Lol man. Why are you emotional? Changing siggies and all? Mark my words, KKR and CSK might play the finals. Punjab and Delhi will be the other [losing] semi finalists.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone upload KKR anthem?
I need it.
Not the youtube one it's quality is bad.


----------



## confused (Apr 29, 2008)

@drgrudge - ok i watched first half of sivaji again. understood what u meant to say....... LOL. will watch last half later....

__________________
anyways, tomm KKR vs MI.
have to say, if u remove mccullum from KKR, their side looks very shaky.
and no ponting right?? thats a relief.
i think ganguly should come lower down the order.
hope chris gayle is fit and not only plays, but also opens with mccullum. their opening pair will be among the best in IPL.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

ponting is playing his last match..mccullum may stay till may 10..


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hurray... CSK wins
Thanks CSK for the Good cricket and great entertainment.
CSK proves tat they are Good fighters.
Keep it up for future matches and make as amazed.


----------



## confused (Apr 29, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ....... Mark my words, KKR and CSK might play the finals. Punjab and Delhi will be the other [losing] semi finalists.


aren't you forgetting someone called "rajasthan royals" 

-------

and the next time MI and DC meet, it will be to decide 7th and 8th place in the IPL. LOL


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

RC proves that they are awesum chokers..any more chokers supporting rc??..i guess now the whole of bangalore will be supporting chennai...  ..go chennai go..but please lose to KKR..

but whatever u sa guys..this dhoni has some luck..hope it stays tho...man!!..rc literally served the match to csk in a silver platter...


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't care what you guys say, i had supported Rajasthan Royals, i am supporting Rajasthan Royals & i will keep supporting Rajasthan Royals, unlike some of you guys i never change my sides & say other team will win even though our chance of winning is zero, win or lose i support Rajasthan Royals.

  Rajasthan Royals will win the first IPL tournament , go Rajasthan Royals 
( this kinda things really spice up the competition.)


----------



## Gursimran (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't forget *Kings XI Punjab*


----------



## confused (Apr 29, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ponting is playing his last match..mccullum may stay till may 10..


no. read on cricinfo that mccullum too playing his last match today..... KKR in deep $#!T now. other than mccullum nobody seems to be able to play an explosive innings, which is essential to score 180+.

its upto david hussey and chris gayle now.


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

chris gayle is injured & he will miss the whole IPL tournament that was in the news so everything is on Dada & david hussey for batting.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2008)

chris gayle is not coming to play IPL. he has got the Austrlia series just around the corner.

For CSK, though Hayden departs, he will be replaced by even more explosive batsmane Hershelle Gibbs.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 29, 2008)

Just to rub salt to the injury....!!

A Test team in Twenty20 clothes



> About three overs into the Bangalore innings there was a grim suspicion - one which would come back to haunt them later in the evening - that Rahul Dravid had actually chosen a Test team looking as much like a Twenty20 franchise as the bearded women resemble men in The Life of Brian's stoning scene.
> 
> Bharat Chipli, seemingly the umpteenth opener tried by the Royal Challengers in their four matches, was being jeered by the Chinnaswamy faithful for failing to break Jacob Oram's shackles, while at the other end Wasim Jaffer was batting like a latterday Ken Barrington, apparently booking in for bed and breakfast.


----------



## confused (Apr 29, 2008)

desiibond said:


> chris gayle is not coming to play IPL. he has got the Austrlia series just around the corner.


dada said during last match's toss that chris gayle had arrived, but was not fit, and would start playing in a weeks time.


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

desiibond said:


> For CSK, though Hayden departs, he will be replaced by even more explosive batsmane Hershelle Gibbs.



 Big error here buddy Gibbs is in deccan chargers team , Flaming will replace hayden , so CSK 4 international players would be 

 Flaming, Muralitharan, Ntini, Morkel , so i think their batting will sucks flaming was never a big hitter like Gibbs or Hayden but he might play, anyway right now it seemes CSK batting will become weak, while their bowling might become strong but this isn't a bowler's game.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2008)

damn. 

@smit and @confused, I am really confused. My bad. 

so, symonds will be replaced by Gibbs. Right?


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, but about chris gayle i don't know every news channel is saying he won't play for the whole IPL, but now i think we should see if Chris gayle plays today's match or not.


----------



## hawisback (Apr 29, 2008)

smit said:


> Yeah, but about chris gayle i don't know every news channel is saying he won't play for the whole IPL, but now i think we should see if Chris gayle plays today's match or not.


so that means all the aussie playes left... is it???

is maccullum playing today's match??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

yea..its gonna be a real tough match..mumbai indians will jump like a wounded tiger now..lets c and hope for the best..good thing srk is here...

gayle will not play..brad hodge will come as a replacement..mccullum has asked permission to skip the two friendly matches in england...and he will play todays match...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

It's CSK that'll be affected the most from the international players leaving for their national side commitment. Dunno if we can sustain the momentum, let's see if they're getting replacements or Indian players rise to the occasion.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

btw drgrudge...dont mind..but ont u think the king of sixers should go to mccullum for a change..he 15 till date as i can remember...and hopelly 20 more today...


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 29, 2008)

i hope Mumbai Indians do well today...
if sachin is thr, they can get some moral support
All the best MI...


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 29, 2008)

rockii_420 said:


> i hope Mumbai Indians do well today...
> if sachin is thr, they can get some moral support
> All the best MI...


Am sorry to break the news,  but sachin has other plans.. He wants to stay injured and in the dressing room, but still earn his share of the revenue...    
I just wish some other players like dravid, laxman, etc. took the cue from Sachin and stayed in the sidelines.. At least some local heroes might get a chance...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

MI is getting hopeless by the day. If they lose today, it's almost out and over in the IPL. 

I want MI to win, but KKR has a balanced side and they'll pwn MI.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

hey dr...please..dont make predictions..most of them turn out wrong...and i dont want any ill omens before the kkr match today...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ 
 Only 2 of my predictions were wrong. Got it right for over 7-8 times.


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 29, 2008)

KKR wins the toss will bat first. No gayle and sachin. I think KKR will win.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

My predictions are always right.
KKR will win today.
CSK vs KKR in the finals. CSK takes the Cup.


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

Right , god pathik knows everything, i guess we should go tell the other teams , that they should stop practicing & enjoy themselves, God pathik already know who will be playing the finale & who will win the first IPL championship, this just sucks, i wish there were less gods on earth this days, now i don't need to watch IPL anymore.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

^chill man. I just said that most of my predictions were right till now. (maybe i mis-chose my words.) what i meant that there is a high probability of the above two things happening. 
Peace.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2008)

KKR 6/2 in 1 overs
Dada & Mccullum gone.


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

i just get pumpup sometimes, anyway very good start by MI.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

BTW I am a Mumbaite. I wd be the happiest if MI wins. Great start by MI. btw guys is there some jhol with the score tickers?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

How much Wicket Keeper do KKR have? McCullum, Saha, Taibu (what happened to him?) and this Debrata Das (who's batting very well)...

KKR don't need Cheerleaders around. SRK is enough.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2008)

The 2nd team which I'm supporting is Mumbai.....

Hope they win today......


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Btw my mid-dictions tell that MI may win today.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Btw my mid-dictions tell that MI may win today.


MI are doing a great job in restricting the Run Rate of KKR.....


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The 2nd team which I'm supporting is Mumbai.....
> 
> Hope they win today......


The second team I support is KKR and hope they win.


----------



## Gursimran (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah....Mumbai will win!


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

I am actually supporting Rajasthan Royals, but i hope we could see good match today.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Now just if hussey goes.


----------



## confused (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> KKR 6/2 in 1 overs
> Dada & Mccullum gone.


dada not playing T20 well. even 15 days back demolished SA. now really struggling.


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

MI going strong that's a good thing.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

3 cheers for MI.
Today might be the most exhilarating win for MI 
and the most humiliating defeat for KKR.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 29, 2008)

KKR putting something respectable in the scorecard...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

crap...ponting is at his best when he scores a duck...and dada is at at his best when he comes down the order..after ishant that is...in t20s mind u...


----------



## mehulved (Apr 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> 3 cheers for MI.
> Today might be the most exhilarating win for MI
> and the most humiliating defeat for KKR.


You never know. Both Indians and Mumbai'ites are known to do badly on this ground. With that I hope Ajit Agarkar gives 60-70 runs off his 4 overs.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 29, 2008)

Why is Ganguly not on the field..?

Edit :- Yeah hes there.. actually all the discussions with bowlers were being done by Ricky Ponting so i thought he is out..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

MI come on! Everything on Uthappa now.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 29, 2008)

Any Banglore RC fans? LOL...It's a test team in a T20 outfit(source cricinfo)


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Duniya hila denge Indians.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

this is crap stuff by KKR...these so called senior players are ruining the team...thankfully ponting is not playing the next match..and dada will hopefull bat lower down the order from now on...i dont see any hope for kolkata now qualifying for the semis...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Woohoo!! Mumbai Indians Win.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 29, 2008)

Good to see MI win...their 1st win the the tournament..


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

See no knows who will go to semis, great match, i still suppot RR !!, but great perfomance by MI today.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The second team I support is KKR and hope they win.


lol..

Your another prediction went wrong......

Go MI go......

I want to see Mumbai vs Delhi Final......


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ 
In your dreams.  I still believe Chennai and Kolkata will play the finals (and Chennai will win).  


P.S: I didn't predict today's match outcome. I hoped and felt KKR will win. My 7-2 records still is intact.


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

Sure, in your dreams  don't know who will play the finales but i believe RR will win this IPL tournament.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2008)

smit said:


> See no knows who will go to semis, great match, i still suppot RR !!, but great perfomance by MI today.


Many people are just supporting KKR and CSK just because they're stronger....
There are genuinely very few people who are supporting them because of their locality or any other valid reason......(See the poll: We can't have such huge differentiation in the votes)

And it is good that you're supporting RR....

I'm supporting DD and MI......



drgrudge said:


> ^^
> In your dreams.  I still believe Chennai and Kolkata will play the finals (and Chennai will win).


Yeah...In my dreams.......

Edit: Did I say that they'll get to the Final?? Did I...I just said that Mumbai vs Delhi is my choice of the Final.....

Yesterday CSK won not becuse they played good, just because Bangalore played bad in the end......

So, no-one can judge the outcome of the matches.....


----------



## Who (Apr 29, 2008)

i think they will be defeated by RR, there match is on may 1st , they lost to chennai & one to mumbai.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

when did rajastha defeat kolkata?? :O


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2008)

smit said:


> i think they will be defeated by RR, there match is on may 1st , they lost to chennai & one to mumbai.


My bad........Post editted.....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif



drgrudge said:


> P.S: I didn't predict today's match outcome.* I hoped and felt KKR will win.* My 7-2 records still is intact.


This is only called as *PREDICTING*......*(Hoping & Feeling)*.......



amd64_man2005 said:


> when did rajastha defeat kolkata?? :O


*Post Edited*
If not, they'll defeat. I don't want to see only one team ruling the league. The league should be bitterly competed......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2008)

twice the batting failed...mccullum and dada out early..then ponting..and then the whole middle order is under pressure...thankfully ponting is going home..butwe have to replace mccullum with someone who will give us a slid start..its not hapenning with saurav anymore...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

smit said:


> Sure, in your dreams  don't know who will play the finales but i believe RR will win this IPL tournament.


Of course in my dreams, I didn't meant it seriously. Hoping my dream would become a reality one day. 




gagandeep said:


> Many people are just supporting KKR and CSK just because they're stronger....
> There are genuinely very few people who are supporting them because of their locality or any other valid reason......


Except pathik and x3060, the rest of the guys who voted for CSK were from Chennai/Tamil Nadu. 

It's KKR who garnered votes from 'others'. 



gagandeep said:


> Yesterday CSK won not becuse they played good, just because Bangalore played bad in the end......


True. We won 4 matches. 3 of them were tight finishes except against KKR. We don't have much local players playing for CSK (only Amarnath & Badri) and we're loosing Hayden, Hussey and Oram. 

Also think about this. It's not only they way we came back during bowling, even when we were batting, RC were in control. We didn't even score 75 runs in first 11 overs. 

We batted well after the initial slow down, we bowled well after RC were cruising, and in the end we won the match. The stuffs champions are made off.



gagandeep said:


> This is only called as *PREDICTING*......*(Hoping & Feeling)*.......


No, it's my prediction only when I post "Tomorrow's match Prediction" or "Today's match Prediction" in bold.  

It was just a _feeling_ today.  


P.S: Delhi and Bangalore are playing tomorrow. Anyone want me to predict the outcome?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

I think CSK should win.
Though deep in my heart, I would be happier if MI wins.
And with Sachin coming in the next match, that seems possible. Remotely though.


----------



## iMav (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ kaisa kameena hai bey .... avatar dekh aur post dekh 

you traitor


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah csk looks the best "team".but i do feel RR are like arsenal no big names but good team.here's my comparison

CSK-Man-U
DD-West Ham
DC-Liverpool
RR-Arsenal
MI-Man City/Everton
BRC-Aston Villa
KKR-Tottenham/Newcastle
CXP-Chelsea


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 30, 2008)

kings XI punjab chelsea??  

no comments..kkr tottenham??..well tottenham beat arsenal 4-1 this fall..


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> yeah csk looks the best "team".but i do feel RR are like arsenal no big names but good team.here's my comparison
> 
> CSK-Man-U
> DD-West Ham
> ...


Except Rajasthan = Arsenal, your every comparison is wrong.......

Chennai, Deccan or Kolkata should be *Chel$ea*.......** As they're best *bought* teams.....


----------



## confused (Apr 30, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ kaisa kameena hai bey .... avatar dekh aur post dekh
> 
> you traitor


??????? whats wrong with supporting a city you dont live in?? 
[only thing of importance is that you stick with one team, whether they win or lose]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 30, 2008)

CSK now without oram,hussey and hayden..in comes fleming and morkel..


----------



## Who (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah let's see CSK win without this three Man of the Match players, BTW morkel's bowling sucked in the last match & by looking how old players are having a hard time playing IPL T20, i think CSK will have big blow in their batting lineup, so anyway it will interesting to see how they manage their team.


----------



## hawisback (Apr 30, 2008)

smit said:


> yeah let's see CSK win without this three Man of the Match players, BTW morkel's bowling sucked in the last match & by looking how old players are having a hard time playing IPL T20, i think CSK will have big blow in their batting lineup, so anyway it will interesting to see how they manage their team.


 
dude CSK now over.... they won wit all the aussies wit thm... now its rather very difficult for Dhoni's 11 to beat ny f the teams... 
Now u see the teams Rajasthan royals r d strongest.... they hav all d oldies n all performing well... today i think delhi devils will win (again all depends how sehwag plays).... if sehwag s out early banglore will have a chance.... lets c wat happens....


----------



## krazzy (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay! MI won. I should put their name back in my siggy which I removed when they lost the fourth match .


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally MI started there account.
Was good to see them crushing KKR. 
Hope they continue there good form in the upcoming matches.
Go Mumbai Indians - Duniya ko hila do.


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

hawisback said:


> dude CSK now over.... they won wit all the aussies wit thm... now its rather very difficult for Dhoni's 11 to beat ny f the teams...
> Now u see the teams Rajasthan royals r d strongest.... they hav all d oldies n all performing well... today i think delhi devils will win (again all depends how sehwag plays).... if sehwag s out early banglore will have a chance.... lets c wat happens....



didnt u notice last match both hayden & hussey struggled and get no respectable runs for the team but still csk managed to reach around 180.

Now that tells all you dreamers how csk can perform independent on any player. We(CSK) still have explosive players in the means of dhoni, raina, badrinath,etc


----------



## Who (Apr 30, 2008)

Hussey scored 47 in the last match, & the last match was against RC, Oram bowled superbly, if hussey was not there , dhoni had to play the game slowly so there wickets don't fall fast, this is the way most people play T20, in the one end a players scores slowly & in the other end one players scores fast, so saying Hussey struggled is a joke, they would have lost the match without hussey, yeah dhoni can hit the bowl but a team also needs someone who can be their for 20 overs & scores runs as well.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2008)

Just leaving for Delhi in an hour for watching the Bangalore vs Delhi match at Feroz Shah Kotla...... I know the match will start @ 8pm but I'm leaving early......


----------



## rockii_420 (Apr 30, 2008)

smit said:


> Hussey scored 47 in the last match, & the last match was against RC, Oram bowled superbly, if hussey was not there , dhoni had to play the game slowly so there wickets don't fall fast, this is the way most people play T20, in the one end a players scores slowly & in the other end one players scores fast, so saying Hussey struggled is a joke, they would have lost the match without hussey, yeah dhoni can hit the bowl but a team also needs someone who can be their for 20 overs & scores runs as well.



Hi smit , u have rights to criticise any thing..
But being a die hard fan of chennai super kings,
i strongly believe CSK have the right spirit to
do well and make us enjoy IPL festival.
V support CSK...
All the best for other teams also, to make us enjoy the
cricket.
I hope Bangalore to win today's match with Delhi.

Thanks


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

smit said:


> Hussey scored 47 in the last match, & the last match was against RC, Oram bowled superbly, if hussey was not there , dhoni had to play the game slowly so there wickets don't fall fast, this is the way most people play T20, in the one end a players scores slowly & in the other end one players scores fast, so saying Hussey struggled is a joke, they would have lost the match without hussey, yeah dhoni can hit the bowl but a team also needs someone who can be their for 20 overs & scores runs as well.



..ops..got confused with MI match..where he scored 5 runs. But still cant agree with ur points that without hussey csk wouldve lost. CSK is well balanced even in absence of hussey and hayden except for the bowl dept.


----------



## davinci (Apr 30, 2008)

KKR just sucks man.Their performance was awful in da field.Cant believe KKR lost to MI.Da team which used to top da league table was crushd by da team gracing da lowest position in da league table.I have a feeling dat da match could hav been fixd as KKR suckd in batting,bowling n fielding at the same time is pretty unlikely.Even dadas captaincy was horrible.

My be we should sing da new KKR anthem-
Harne aye hai,harke jayenge,
hum unse nahi joki jeet payenge,
too hot (too hot),too chor (too chor),
sala kolkata ghushkhor.

felbo catch harbo re,felbo catch re,harbo reee
harbo re


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 30, 2008)

^^^arre yaar..insult knightriders na..y insulting kolkata...sala kr ghushkhor wud be better..cummon..get behind the team..the next day it will be only bengal vs rajasthan..no big names..and we will rock...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

Why is MAX fooling around? From 7:35 PM, they're showing Ads only.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

Kolkata Knight Riders:-

Won the first match wonderfully. 
Won the *Second Match* but the *chance of losing was still there*. 
Loose the *Third Match*. 
Loose the *Fourth Match*. 
*
KKR just sucks man.




			King of sixers - Mathew Hayden
King of doosra - Muralitharan
King of T20 - M S Dhoni 
King of IPL - Chennai "The Unbeatable" Super Kings
		
Click to expand...

*Agreed drgrudge

Offtopic:-
Is there any way of changing poll which I voted ?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

And now highlights of the KKR MI match


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 30, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Why is MAX fooling around? From 7:35 PM, they're showing Ads only.



Technical Problems. They can't figure whether to plug in the red or black wire


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems like theres technical fault..
even Cricinfo isnt updating the data,,,


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ 
IS cricinfo updating from watching the matches on TV?  Or did they stop the match also?


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 30, 2008)

^^the match was stopped. it has started now.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2008)

lol nah just started... as in only Cricinfo.. cant see any broadcast at any live stream 

Just peeked at TV's in my opposite building... None of them are watching match.. Tha means its not getting broadcasted


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> Is there any way of changing poll which I voted ?


Mods/Admins can change.  We can a extra vote to the team you want to vote and take one from where you voted (but your name will remain in your original vote).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2008)

DD- 27-0 in 3 overs!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2008)

Delhi is on a roll... Seems like Bangalore is losing another one today...

Can anyone watch the match on TV ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2008)

DD-51-0 ,4.5 overs


----------



## neelu09 (Apr 30, 2008)

Alright broadcast back on track


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2008)

^^
finally!


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 30, 2008)

What a horrible Picture clarity._*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX *__*SONY SUX 

*_Anyways bangalore is going to loose one more match   All thanks to Dravid for bowling first even after winning toss ON BATTING PITCH!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2008)

Shikhar Dhawan and Gambhir are backbone for Delhi Devils.. The best thing that could have happened to them 

Sehwag is moody.. When he gets going , no-one can stop him but more often than not, he gives up his wicket early..

I recall seeing couple of firstclass matches of Dhawan and he is tenchnically sound similar to Gambhir...  He must be a good contender for Indian ODI team..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 30, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> What a horrible Picture clarity.



+1


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems to be a tight match. I think RCB might win today...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 30, 2008)

they even rarely using Hawk-eye technology to show TV viewers
ESPN-STAR or Z is far better,


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2008)

The Video Quality of ESPN Star is far better than these non sports channel...


----------



## confused (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Mumbai Indians - Duniya ko hila do.


havent they already done this?? .... (i mean their abysmal performance really shocked me)


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 30, 2008)

Bangalore again lost a close match


----------



## confused (Apr 30, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Seems to be a tight match. I think RCB might win today...


nope. boucher started the six hitting one over too late.
_____
but reaching 180 is commendable indeed, for a test team that is!!
and dravid scored 40. congrats to him too.

_____
btw during the break, katrina kaif gave a cameo on extra innings, and she said something like: " blah ..... there is no need to mention that cricket has a great following in _*OUR*_ country ....."

i thought she is a britisher, then how did india become _*HER*_ country???


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 30, 2008)

^^Salman se saadi kar rahe hai na, toh uski husband ki matlab uski hai na??


----------



## confused (Apr 30, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^Salman se saadi kar rahe hai na,


really? had no idea


BTW - why is cricinfo posting filed test/odi images of players when reffering to them in IPL related news articles/pages.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 1, 2008)

^^ i also noticed it


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

bcos websites have to buy the pics from a source and dont have rights to post pics from any other newspaper source..so thats the cause..cricinfo is a kanjus..


----------



## confused (May 1, 2008)

^^isnt there a free limit of some 4 images??


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

Back from Feroz Shah Kotla and I'm happy that Delhi won.

India has always won the matches which I've seen at Kotla......and Delhi is also doing the same. I'm happy that my 100% record is maintained..... 

I had also gone to see the match in which Kumble took 10 wickets but I was just 4 years old.......


----------



## confused (May 1, 2008)

^^seems like u have seen a lot of live (ie, at the stadium) matches.

not same with me.
i have watched only one day of a test match(ind vs sa, at wankhede, just b4 match fixing scandal, india lost in 4 days), and one IPL T20.

hope to watch a couple more IPL T20s.
MI vs CSK (to watch strongest team in action)
MI vs KKR (to watch favourite team in action)


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

^^no free limit watsoevr for websites..for newspapers..yes


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

Seems KKR are going to be royally thrashed. 


By the way, saw Riya Sen ( I love her ) and yesterday saw Katrina Kaif. There was a placard in the first match: "I'm here to see the cheerleaders"; but I need to have: "I'm here to ogle at the brand ambassadors"


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

I used to like Riya Sen too. But then some infamous video came up.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 1, 2008)

One formula seems to be working at IPL and that is Youngsters... The teams playing senior cricketers are losing big time..  

As senior cricketer cant hit every ball for a six.. I am kinda starting to get bored as Kolkota, Bangalore and Mumbai  are losing


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I used to like Riya Sen too. But then some infamous video came up.


It's ok yaar. She's super hot than many of the Bollywood babes. Infamous video came up wrt Kareena too. **** me, she can't even kiss properly.


----------



## axxo (May 1, 2008)

too pitty...KKR lost another match.

now They should really consider renaming their team to Bicycle riders not knight riders.


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

GO RR ! as i said before at end of tournament , RR will give many young cricketers that do great things for india, GO RR , even though their main players didn't play, the youngsters did their job.


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Muhahahaha.. KKR royally screwed up. 
@grudgy, Kareena's was atleast slightly watchable.. 
Riya's was completely yaaaarrkkyyy..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

kkr sucks big time... this is heights...ganguly really sucked....no reason to hit such a shot...and the whole kkr team is in shamble..someone needs to do something about it..i personally believe they need one match to get it goin....


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Yea. After all the hype (and the first match), I never thought that they will come down like this.


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

KKR's cup of Woes:
1. Batting failure (even in the 1st match only McCullum played well)
2. Lose of McCullum and Pointing.
3. Absence of Gayle, Taibu and Aktar. 


RR is back at number 2 in the points table. They seem to be the team to beat....


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Actually losing Ponting is a great positive.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

@drgrudge-its ponting ..and i dont think ponting would hae added much shade to the team...its a batting failure and the earlier they get rid of it the better..we need a good start..whatever the case...


----------



## neelu09 (May 1, 2008)

When will the highlights be shown?? Damn i missed the match. Good win for RR as it included major contribution from Indians.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOL 

RR thrashed KKR

CSK stayed cool from the start, no hype, just ownage.


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

VVS is playing some nice shots.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

DC bundled too..

SHANE WARNE IS THE BIGGEST **** IN WORLD CRICKET!!!

Just check the news guys..he is claming that grameme smith caught the catch and saurav doesnt have any soportsman spirit..when the third umpire gave him not out we should question graeme smiths spirit now..coming from a team which had a fixer like hansie cronje..and from a captain like shane warne who was banned for a year due to drug use..how can he point fingers at someone when he is himself at fault...this is rubbish..this man needs to be taught somehting..i am with KKR now..

we rock it..and when rajastha comes to play us at eden..we will be there for shane warne..just pray that he comes back alive..JYA KOLKATA JAY SAURAV...**** ON SHANE THE DRUG-ADDICT


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2008)

KKR sucks


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> SHANE WARNE IS THE BIGGEST **** IN WORLD CRICKET!!!



 Did you watch the match, do you know why ganguly was given not out, you believe in indian media ? LOL, aaj tak you believe in that crap. ganguly was not given out because limited use of technology so he was given not out because of doubt, you guys say Aaj tak sucks now you start believing them unbelieveable.

 Now Wrane was stupid to tell this in media now will start hating since many indians see ganguly as a god, i think he shouldn't have spoken it would have been better.

 People like you should learn that even ganguly isn't a saint nor shane warne for that matter, don't be so biased about indians, open your eyes, our media will only tell one side of the story.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

Rohit Sharma is a good player with a nice technique. He is definitely going to be a great player.........He is getting better & better

Yusuf Pathan should be given a chance in the ODIs.......He is also good and moreover he can bowl too.



drgrudge said:


> RR is back at number 2 in the points table. They seem to be the team to beat....


Lets see.........

BTW Delhi Daredevils are also going good.........


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

dude..do u have any proof tht ganguly was out??..do u remeber the sydney case whn ganguly was given out by pontings word and when the catch had been dropped...i am not hampering on ganguly.and ganguly had every right to ask the umpire if he had caught it cleanly.....if the umpire had enough balls he would have told ganguly that it was out and he should walk his ground....

and btw dude..sell that broken tv of yours that shows only aaj tak and switch to ndtv,times or headlines..evry player in the cricketing fraternity is saying tht ganguly was right...warne is a loser...he doesnt have any proof watsoevr and he is trying to revice the sydney controversy...


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> dude..do u have any proof tht ganguly was out??..do u remeber the sydney case whn ganguly was given out by pontings word and when the catch had been dropped...i am not hampering on ganguly.and ganguly had every right to ask the umpire if he had caught it cleanly.....if the umpire had enough balls he would have told ganguly that it was out and he should walk his ground....



 Again did you see that part of the match, if not try to get video of that part, he was not given out because limited use of technology , you know how upmpire always favour the bastman so the third umpire wasn't right



amd64_man2005 said:


> and btw dude..sell that broken tv of yours that shows only aaj tak and switch to ndtv,times or headlines..evry player in the cricketing fraternity is saying tht ganguly was right...warne is a loser...he doesnt have any proof watsoevr and he is trying to revice the sydney controversy...



 Sure, all are indian media & i think only india today network has showed this story (Aaj tak, Headlines today) , again don't believe me, don't believe the media but get the video & listen to what commentors are saying , A doubt that was in favour of batsman, Warne is loser sure..no comments on it, it won't change your mind i will just waste my time.


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> SHANE WARNE IS THE BIGGEST **** IN WORLD CRICKET!!!
> 
> Just check the news guys..he is claming that grameme smith caught the catch and saurav doesnt have any soportsman spirit..when the third umpire gave him not out we should question graeme smiths spirit now..coming from a team which had a fixer like hansie cronje..and from a captain like shane warne who was banned for a year due to drug use..how can he point fingers at someone when he is himself at fault...this is rubbish..this man needs to be taught somehting..i am with KKR now..


I saw the match fully. Smith took the catch. The 3rd umpire is an asshole. 

1. It was a clean catch. The commentators were also saying the same. With the zoom cameras, we could see that his fingers touched the ground, not the ball. 
2. After Ganguly was caught, he was 'telling' the umpire that the ball might have touched the ground. He has no right to 'talk' to umpire on such issues. The umpires/fielders should decide if they want to refer to the 3rd umpire. The batsmen should STFU. 


Anyway KKR were royally screwed and outplayed by a better team.



amd64_man2005 said:


> we rock it..and when rajastha comes to play us at eden..we will be there for shane warne..just pray that he comes back alive..JYA KOLKATA JAY SAURAV...**** ON SHANE THE DRUG-ADDICT


lol, what's up with you? CSK screwed KKR, you're telling: "Come to Eden Garden". RR screwed KKR, you're telling: "Come to Eden Garden". How about MI which screwed KKR? "We'll come to D Y Patil/Wankede and we'll get screwed!"


----------



## rockii_420 (May 1, 2008)

congrats rajasthan royals....
KKR sucks one more time....
KKR team is boring always,  other than kolkota no one supports 
KKR.


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge @ thanks stating the truth , i was worried i would get out numbered by many dada's fan, anyway i would hope this thing ends as fast as possible, i want to enjoy IPL more not things like these. true Warne isn't saint, but he wasn't wrong in this particular thing.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

end of the day..saurav was given not out by the third umpire..and if kkr team issues a complaint against shane warne was using such comments..shane warne will be in serious trouble.Oh..as a matter of fact i feel the ball touched the ground and saurav had evry right to ask the third umpire..after what happened at sydney..i doubt even shane warne would have taken graeme smith's or anyone's view for that matter if it had been him in saurav's place...okk..sure kkr lost...storm is just round the corner..whole of kolkata is now beside KKR...god save the teams coming to play at eden noe..

IPL IS PROVING DISASTROUS FOR INDIAN CRICKET...


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah yeah, we'll see. CSK, RR and DD are yet to play at Eden gardens. 

IPL is good for Indian Cricket.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> lol, what's up with you? CSK screwed KKR, you're telling: "Come to Eden Garden". RR screwed KKR, you're telling: "Come to Eden Garden". How about MI which screwed KKR? "We'll come to D Y Patil/Wankede and we'll get screwed!"


Yet you were the one who was predicting CSK and KKR final? 


And yes ganguly had every right to call for third umpire.I think this is not the first time we guys are seeing it in world cricket?
What Shane Warne said in a post match interview was just a case of frustration.
But what that stupid @#$@ Umar Gul said in an interview was useless.Now he will tell ganguly how to captain a team?Just becoz he got 3 wickets?
I hope Ganguly kicks his a**.
And i am not a die hard ganguly fan.But whats wrong is wrong.

And yes KKR wont reach semi finals.


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

IPL is good for indian cricket since it gives young talent a chance to perform with very good players from around the world.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

yea yea...we will see too...

first harbhajan and sreeshant,now this...those who says its good for the game..nothing to say really..on the other hand..deccan chargers are going on losing game after game and everyone is still clambouring on KKR who is on 5th and a win next day will see them in the 4th position...


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Yet you were the one who was predicting CSK and KKR final?
> 
> 
> And yes ganguly had every right to call for third umpire.I think this is not the first time we guys are seeing it in world cricket?


My second support is to KKR after CSK. But want to switch loyalties to RR.  

The batsmen can't ask the umpire. Cricket Laws says so. Only the field umpires and fielders can ask for 3rd umpire clarification.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> lol, what's up with you? CSK screwed KKR, you're telling: "Come to Eden Garden". RR screwed KKR, you're telling: "Come to Eden Garden". How about MI which screwed KKR? "We'll come to D Y Patil/Wankede and we'll get screwed!"



aah..i never said that when csk won..teven here i am not hampering on whos the better team..its just that what warne did was wrong and against the spirit...still a long way to go.. games remaining..we will see..tides can change really fast u know..the peaple who are saying that the knight riders suck were the ones who were going all plum cheeked about them 3 matches back...our time will come...i beleive so..and even it doesnt..KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS ROCK!!!


oh rite...the umpire can ask the fielder???the batsman has every right to stand his ground..if the umpire had told him to GTFO..i dont think ganguly ud have stayed...and at the end of the day...warne should have known better than to quarrel over alost cause..


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Yeah. My second support is to KKR after CSK. I still believe KKR and CSK will play the finals.
> 
> The batsmen can't ask the umpire. Cricket Laws says so. Only the field umpires and fielders can ask for 3rd umpire clarification.



In your dreams CSK will play finals with KKR.They wont even reach semi finals.Look at their team first.And lets see how your CSK plays without Hayden,Hussey,Oram.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 2. After Ganguly was caught, he was 'telling' the umpire that the ball might have touched the ground. He has no right to *'talk'* to umpire on such issues. The umpires/fielders should decide if they want to refer to the 3rd umpire. The batsmen should STFU.


Well, he has the right to atleast say one statement, "Refer to the 3rd umpire for a better decision as I've some doubt"......

You mean to say the Umpires/fielders should decide & the bastman should STFU????? Like Ponting and Mark Benson decided that Ganguly is out??.......


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, he has the right to atleast say one statement, "Refer to the 3rd umpire for a better decision as I've some doubt"......
> 
> You mean to say when Ganguly was also caught in Sydney, then also the Umpires/fielders should decide?? Like Ponting and Mark Benson decided that Ganguly is out??.......



Its called as double standard my dear friend.


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> aah..i never said that when csk won..teven here i am not hampering on whos the better team..its just that what warne did was wrong and against the spirit...still a long way to go.. games remaining..we will see..tides can change really fast u know..the peaple who are saying that the knight riders suck were the ones who were going all plum cheeked about them 3 matches back...our time will come...i beleive so..and even it doesnt..KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS ROCK!!!
> 
> 
> oh rite...the umpire can ask the fielder???the batsman has every right to stand his ground..if the umpire had told him to GTFO..i dont think ganguly ud have stayed...and at the end of the day...warne should have known better than to quarrel over alost cause..


Eh? "Edene aina CSK,dekhachi khela kake bole." - davinci. Reference: Here.



gaurav_indian said:


> In your dreams CSK will play finals with KKR.They wont even reach semi finals.Look at their team first.And lets see how your CSK plays without Hayden,Hussey,Oram.


IMO, CSK still is the best team. Even if DD wins against CSK tomorrow, I'll still say CSK is a better and a stronger team.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Eh? "Edene aina CSK,dekhachi khela kake bole." - davinci. Reference: Here.
> 
> 
> IMO, CSK still is the best team. Even if DD wins against CSK tomorrow, I'll still say CSK is a better and a stronger team.



Have u seen that new Dhoni ad?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

^^^^y r u referring me to him????have u gone out of ur mind??

if u read my comments properly u will see that i commented that i had never used such words in the csk match...and u come up with a post from a different meber and put it on me..

trust me drgrudge..we will bounce back..CSK or watever..we will crush all...all we need is a pure bengal team...our ranji players play better than any foreigner out there...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^y r u referring me to him????have u gone out of ur mind??
> 
> if u read my comments properly u will see that i commented that i had never used such words in the csk match...and u come up with a post from a different meber and put it on me..
> 
> trust me drgrudge..we will bounce back..CSK or watever..we will crush all...all we need is a pure bengal team...our ranji players play better than any foreigner out there...


trust me toh aise bol raha hai jaise tune team buy kari hui hai


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> we need is a pure bengal team...our ranji players play better than any foreigner out there...



 Congrates, you are a candidate for becoming the next Raj Thakre, only this time it will be for bengal people.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

smit said:


> Congrates, you are a candidate for becoming the next Raj Thakre, only this time it will be for bengal people.



 Raj Thackrey s****


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

^^^welcome back 

team mein vishwas hai...mere vishwas mein vishwas hai..aur kuch nahi chahie...

I HAVE FAITH IN MY TEAM AND UNDAUNTED BELIEF IN MY BELIEF...

and please guys..if kolkata knight riders ever come back strong..please dont support them...its better to have a few loyal supports rather than those who backstab at any moment possible..



smit said:


> Congrates, you are a candidate for becoming the next Raj Thakre, only this time it will be for bengal people.




well..if u put it that way...so be it...and thnx..i wud rahter be Arunava "Ray" rather than BAL THAK "RAY"


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^welcome back
> 
> team mein vishwas hai...mere vishwas mein vishwas hai..aur kuch nahi chahie...
> 
> ...



drgrudge is a loyal KKR supporter.He wears KKR shirts with CSK lungis.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> IMO, CSK still is the best team. Even if DD wins against CSK tomorrow, I'll still say CSK is a better and a stronger team.


Lets see who'll win but Delhi is gonna pawn CSK tomorrow thats for sure.......

Jabh mahre Dilli ka Sehwag thare CSK ki team ko peetega na, tabh tamne bera paat jaaga ki kon seh CSK ka baap.........
English: When our Sehwag will thrash the CSK team, then you'll come to know "Who is ya Daddy?"


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lets see who'll win but Delhi is gonna pawn CSK tomorrow thats for sure.......
> 
> Jabh mahre Dilli ka Sehwag thare CSK ki team ko peetega na, tabh tamne bera paat jaaga ki kon seh CSK ka baap.........
> English: When our Sehwag will thrash the CSK team, then you'll come to know "Who is ya Daddy?"



 dilli ka chora CSK ne chathi ka doodh yaad dilaa dega.Saari lungiyaan nikal ke haath mein aa jayegi.

Look at DD's bowling line up.


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lets see who'll win but Delhi is gonna pawn CSK tomorrow thats for sure.......
> 
> Jabh mahre Dilli ka Sehwag thare CSK ki team ko peetega na, tabh tamne bera paat jaaga ki kon seh CSK ka baap.........
> English: When our Sehwag will thrash the CSK team, then you'll come to know "Who is ya Daddy?"


CSK is afraid of DD. Hope they won't crap us out tomorrow.  

I don't want to comment on tomorrow's match. We don't believe in creating hype and hoopla. If CSK looses, we'll try to improve in the next match.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

Dhakkans lost.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> CSK is afraid of DD. Hope they won't crap us out tomorrow.


We know......



gaurav_indian said:


> dilli ka chora CSK ne chathi ka doodh yaad dilaa dega.Saari lungiyaan nikal ke haath mein aa jayegi.


+1000000000000000


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Well CSK rocks. That's it.


----------



## rockii_420 (May 1, 2008)

Jabh mahre Dilli ka Sehwag thare CSK ki team ko peetega na, tabh tamne bera paat jaaga ki kon seh CSK ka baap.........
English: When our Sehwag will thrash the CSK team, then you'll come to know "Who is ya Daddy?"[/quote]-- this is wat gagandeep told

hey Bhaiyya i m sorry, if daredevils lose where u ll keep your face..
Support ur team, plz dont underestimate other team.
lets c...

-Die hard fan of CSK


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Dhakkans lost.


to Dhakkan fans:
What happened to Gibbs who is more explosive than Symonds???


----------



## Who (May 1, 2008)

I think we should forget such things & enjoy IPL, thought media will show this for next 4 days but as times passes it will be forgotten, but common how can someone comment "we need is a pure bengal team" , so it means other indian players suck ? Rohit sharma, Gambhir, Pathan  (both) suck ? i am not even inculding the Oz players here ,  staetment like this are never good for anyone, anyway looking forward to RR vs CSK on may 4th & i want to watch sachin's batting this sunday as well.

 RR vs CSK will be a very good match, it will be the so called " Captain vs Captain" match.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

rockii_420 said:


> Jabh mahre Dilli ka Sehwag thare CSK ki team ko peetega na, tabh tamne bera paat jaaga ki kon seh CSK ka baap.........
> English: When our Sehwag will thrash the CSK team, then you'll come to know "Who is ya Daddy?"



oho guys beware.He is a die hard pankhaa of CSK.


----------



## confused (May 1, 2008)

shane warne = $ucker
[after reading news reports, what he said seems to a direct reference to kumble's comments after the sydney match: is it some sort of revenge?]

btw - hope KKR put up a more convincing effort next time.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

confused said:


> shane warne = $ucker
> [after reading news reports, *what he said seems to a direct reference to kumble's comments* after the sydney match: is it some sort of revenge?]
> 
> btw - hope KKR put up a more convincing effort next time.....



hmmm you are right.


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

And guys match to hone do. Fir dekha jayega.
And yea dont change loyalties after match results come out. Stick with one team till the end.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

rockii_420 said:


> hey Bhaiyya i m sorry, if daredevils lose where u ll keep your face..
> Support ur team, plz dont underestimate other team.
> lets c...
> 
> -Die hard fan of CSK


Winning or Loosing doesn't matter, just enjoy the game and yeah, I'll be proud of Delhi my team if they fight up till the end..... Moreover, I like close matches who can be one by either of the 2 teams...So, I want the match to be close but Delhi to win.....

I'm not underestimating your team.......but I want Delhi to win. And yeah, CSK is a good team and they may also win tomorrow.

*But one thing is for sure and you all are definitely going to agree.......When Sehwag gets the momentum, no-one in the world can stop him............*


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> And guys match to hone do. Fir dekha jayega.
> And yea dont change loyalties after match results come out. Stick with one team till the end.



Main toh saari teams ko support karunga.Dekhta hu kaun mera kya bigaad lega.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> oho guys beware.He is a die hard pankhaa of CSK.


Mai CSK ka die-hard fan kabh se ban gaya?? 

Gaurav is saying this to rockii......


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *But one thing is for sure and you all are definitely going to agree.......When Sehwag gets the momentum, no-one in the world can stop him............*


Yeh line toh kahin suni suni lagti hai  sehwag ke interview se paste ki hai?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

smit said:


> I think we should forget such things & enjoy IPL, thought media will show this for next 4 days but as times passes it will be forgotten, but common how can someone comment "we need is a pure bengal team" , so it means other indian players suck ? Rohit sharma, Gambhir, Pathan  (both) suck ? i am not even inculding the Oz players here ,  staetment like this are never good for anyone, anyway looking forward to RR vs CSK on may 4th & i want to watch sachin's batting this sunday as well.
> 
> RR vs CSK will be a very good match, it will be the so called " Captain vs Captain" match.




dude..do we have rohit sharma or pathan in the team??..what i meant was a pure indian team to be precise..got too carried away...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> dude..do we have rohit sharma or pathan in the team??..what i meant was a pure indian team to be precise..got too carried away...



You have ishant india's best fast bowler right now.
Tinda another good bowler.Laxmi,Das,Ganguly,Kartik.Aur kya bache ki jaan lega kya.


----------



## rockii_420 (May 1, 2008)

Kolkata crowd who all watched KKR vs MI team are so bad. No one was there to watch the presentation. They are afraid to see their team losing the match. They think Ganguly one men is enough to defeat the US army. But Ganguly is a fantastic player. Pls come out n enjoy the cricket.


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Abe usne wo rockii ka siggy dekh ke bola.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Yeh line toh kahin suni suni lagti hai  sehwag ke interview se paste ki hai?


Ye bhi kyi copy-paste karne ki cheez hai?? 

Ye fact hai...

usne aise hi 300s nahi maarey huye.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

rockii_420 said:


> Kolkata crowd who all watched KKR vs MI team are so bad. No one was there to watch the presentation. They are afraid to see their team losing the match. They think Ganguly one men is enough to defeat the US army. But Ganguly is a fantastic player. Pls come out n enjoy the cricket.



Agreed.



gagandeep said:


> Ye bhi kyi copy-paste karne ki cheez hai??
> 
> Ye fact hai...
> 
> usne aise hi 300s nahi maarey huye.........Test mein One-day....



300 kahan maare thay?Chennai mein.Kal match kahan hai chennai mein.
Ntini toh gaya bechara.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Abe usne wo rockii ka siggy dekh ke bola.


Yes, I know....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2008)

rockii_420 said:


> Kolkata crowd who all watched KKR vs MI team are so bad. No one was there to watch the presentation They are afraid to see their team losing the match. They think Ganguly one men is enough to defeat the US army. But Ganguly is a fantastic player. Pls come out n enjoy the cricket.



what makes them bad??..there were more than 85000 peaple in the stadium..and noone was there for the presentation???..and it was 11:30 at night..so when the peaple saw their team losing, they started moving out..its not that going back home is a cakewalk from there...eden is the 2nd largest stadium in the world and players from all over the world savour the memories in eden forever...ask any foreign player for their favourite cricket ground in india..more often than not the answer will be eden...so much for bad crowd..

enuf of KKR...sreeshant and farroq engineer has been showcaused by the bcci..according to headlines today sreeshant was seen telling harbhajan something before he got the slap... yeah..ipl is doing a world of good to indian cricket...waiting when harbajan and sreeshant will play for india again...


----------



## Who (May 2, 2008)

You actually like sreesanth , don't you care about how many young players will get their chance to play in indian team, no you are worried about players who will retire, yeah we should not let the young player learn anything , anyway very few like you don't like IPL, i guess you should amass people if you want to ban IPL.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> what makes them bad??..there were more than 85000 peaple in the stadium..and noone was there for the presentation???..and it was 11:30 at night..so when the peaple saw their team losing, they started moving out.


Yeah....Even the crowd at Delhi started to move out after the match was finished even though we won.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

new controversy ... shane warne hits* out at ganguly

*hitting is not meant physical hitting like bhajji making sree ka idli


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> new controversy ... shane warne hits* out at ganguly
> 
> *hitting is not meant physical hitting like bhajji making sree ka idli



hum itni der se kya rakhi sawant - mika discuss kar rahe hai yahan?


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

mereko kya malum  tum log bhajji, farokh, engg, crowd ki baatein kar rahe the


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

smit said:


> You actually like sreesanth , don't you care about how many young players will get their chance to play in indian team, no you are worried about players who will retire, yeah we should not let the young player learn anything , anyway very few like you don't like IPL, i guess you should amass people if you want to ban IPL.




dude..u have some serious problem...i jus reported what was in the news..according to them sreeshant should also have had a ban with harbhajan for provoking bhajji..farooq was one-sided and that furiated bcci..now these players will play for india in the coming matches..what will be the mood like in the dressing room??.bhajji lost 2,9 core..wont be too happy with sreeshant i guess.. 

where does young players come from here??..bhajji and sreeshant are not young??..or do u want hrithik's baby..deleivered today.. to play for india this year??

btw MUMBAI INDIANS OWNER, MUKESH AMBANI built the costliest house in the world costing more than 2 billion dollars.so much for the mumbai ipl team..


----------



## neelu09 (May 2, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> hum itni der se kya rakhi sawant - mika discuss kar rahe hai yahan?


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

he did not 'buy' it, he got it built 

i don't understand what is wrong with the idli, he started crying, bacha hai kya, aaj kal toh ladki bhi kaan ke niche rakh detti hai, yeh toh ronne lag gaya


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> he did not 'buy' it, he got it built
> 
> i don't understand what is wrong with the idli, he started crying, bacha hai kya,* aaj kal toh ladki bhi kaan ke niche rakh detti hai, yeh toh ronne lag gaya*


haan bey tere se jyada achi tarah se kaun jaanta hai yeh,tera experience jo raha hai.


----------



## Who (May 2, 2008)

Rohit Sharma, Gambhir, the entire team of RR, some young players in other teams, are you blind, do you only see bhajji & sreesanth ? , also they don't have any problems with each other now (they both agreed they are brothers) , so please don't try flame old threads , & see beyond your kolkata , india is a big country


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

bhajji-man of the series in the south africa series.period.

and dude..told u..u have some serious problem.. u r comapring bowlers to batsmen   ..

bhajji kya phone kare tumhe bataya ki, "yaar,main aur sree abhi dost hai,wo to sirf meri pagri khich raha tha isliye use thappar mara"


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> dude..u have some serious problem...i jus reported what was in the news..according to them sreeshant should also have had a ban with harbhajan for provoking bhajji..farooq was one-sided and that furiated bcci..now these players will play for india in the coming matches..what will be the mood like in the dressing room??.bhajji lost 2,9 core..wont be too happy with sreeshant i guess..
> 
> where does young players come from here??..bhajji and sreeshant are not young??..or do u want hrithik's baby..deleivered today.. to play for india this year??
> 
> btw MUMBAI INDIANS OWNER, MUKESH AMBANI built the costliest house in the world costing more than 2 billion dollars.so much for the mumbai ipl team..


abhi sirf 5 match huey hai aur tu behki behki baatein karni shuru karne lag gaya hai.Hrithik's baby kahan sa beech mein aagayi.

abhi toh KKR ne aur match bhi haarne hai i mean khelne hai 
Mere ko darr hai yeh IPL khatam hone tak bhai Kolkata se Agra na pahuch jaaye.Yeh cricket ka tamasha 1 month baad khatam ho jaayega isliye maje lo tension nahi.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> haan bey tere se jyada achi tarah se kaun jaanta hai yeh,tera experience jo raha hai.





smit said:


> Rohit Sharma, Gambhir, the entire team of RR, some young players in other teams, are you blind, do you only see bhajji & sreesanth ? , also they don't have any problems with each other now (they both agreed they are brothers) , so please don't try flame old threads , & see beyond your kolkata , india is a big country


Better quote the post you're referring to otherwise it gets confusing.......


----------



## Who (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> bhajji-man of the series in the south africa series.period.
> 
> and dude..told u..u have some serious problem.. u r comapring bowlers to batsmen   ..
> 
> bhajji kya phone kare tumhe bataya ki, "yaar,main aur sree abhi dost hai,wo to sirf meri pagri khich raha tha isliye use thappar mara"




  I am telling you they are players, Bhajji will be playing international games, so just shut up, They are players, also their are young bowlers too , check every team & see the young bowlers & if you are blind ask the other person besides you to read it for you ,  you have no arguments please don't talk like rubissh, nothing will have a impact on international cricket so get something better. also this time read my entire post.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

smit said:


> I am telling you they are players, Bhajji will be playing international games, so just shut up, They are players, also their are young bowlers too , check every team & see the young bowlers & if you are blind ask the other person besides you to read it for you ,  you have no arguments please don't talk like rubissh, nothing will have a impact on international cricket so get something better. also this time read my entire post.



yeh achi baat nahi hai smit bhai  ek toh woh tumhare signature ko follow kar raha hai upar se uspe gussa ho rahe ho.
Khud hi likhtey hai "stay foolish"  amd toh sirf follow kar raha hai


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

^^^my post was related to bhajji losing 2.9 crores for sreeshant...u brought it to rohit sharma and gambhir..and now to young bowlers in the ipl teams..as a matter of fact..i dont see any bowler except perhaps goni, who has done well in this format..and agarkar in terms of wickets...newaz bunk..m tired of peaple misinterpreting my posts...

sale sab kkr supporters mar gaye kya??25 mein se kya main akela khara hu??


----------



## Who (May 2, 2008)

gaurav_indian @ Ah now i have realized my mistake, thanks for pointing it out.

amd64_man2005@ check the RR team & few others espically your own KKR you will find one or two good young bowlers yourself.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^my post was related to bhajji losing 2.9 crores for sreeshant...u brought it to rohit sharma and gambhir..and now to young bowlers in the ipl teams..as a matter of fact..i dont see any bowler except perhaps goni, who has done well in this format..and agarkar in terms of wickets...newaz bunk..m tired of peaple misinterpreting my posts...
> 
> sale sab kkr supporters mar gaye kya??25 mein se kya main akela khara hu??



woh kkr supporters waise hi bhaag gaye jaise match haarne pe eden mein haal hota hai.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> yeh achi baat nahi hai smit bhai  ek toh woh tumhare signature ko follow kar raha hai upar se uspe gussa ho rahe ho.
> Khud hi likhtey hai "stay foolish"  amd toh sirf follow kar raha hai



ha yaar..uska siggy follow kar raha tha..lekin dusra wala.. "stay hungry" ...bohot bhukh lagi hai..khuch khana chahiye...tujhe to uski pehli wali siggy pe bohot taras aa raha hai lagta hai... follow kar raha hai kya??


----------



## rockii_420 (May 2, 2008)

nayyar from MI, laxmi sukla from KKR, shikar dhawan from DD, asnodkar from RR etc.. youngsters are terrific in the field....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

smit said:


> gaurav_indian @ Ah now i have realized my mistake, thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> amd64_man2005@ check the RR team & few others espically your own KKR you will find one or two good young bowlers yourself.




yes i kno..

Ashok dinda,ranodeb bose,etc etc...but dont worry..they will never be selected neway...

and @smit..u surely are following ur siggy..RR has only one young fast bowler..anfd that is trivedi..he performed well in thsi match..kudos..but has not been a persistant performer..hehe..oh antd there munaf..need i say more??


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> yes i kno..
> 
> Ashok dinda,ranodeb bose,etc etc...but dont worry..they will never be selected neway...
> 
> and @smit..u surely are following ur siggy..RR has only one young fast bowler..anfd that is trivedi..he performed well in thsi match..kudos..but has not been a persistant performer..hehe..oh antd there munaf..need i say more??



abey tujhe young players se kya problem hai 

ya sirf tujhe sunil joshi,sanjay bangar,ajit agarkar hi pasand hai?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

^^ abbe tujhe mujhse kya problem hai??jabbhi post karta hu magnet ki tarha piche chipka rehta hai..dil to neighbour ne chori kar liya..ab kya dimag bhi gaya??


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> haan bey tere se jyada achi tarah se kaun jaanta hai yeh,tera experience jo raha hai.


 haan tera mara hua thapad aaj bhi yaad hai mujhe


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^ abbe tujhe mujhse kya problem hai??jabbhi post karta hu magnet ki tarha piche chipka rehta hai..dil to neighbour ne chori kar liya..ab kya dimag bhi gaya??



abey satkele KKR ki haar ka gum kab tak leke ghumta rahega.dont worry next match mein acha khelegi KKR ke opposite jo team hai.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

^^^wo to aacha khelega hi..kkr aur bhi aacha khelega..btw.neighbour dikhta kaisa hai???ladki hai to??tujhe dekhkar to lagta hai ladka hi hoga.. 

newaz..enuf of offtopic posts...INDIA ROCKS..


----------



## ico (May 2, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> dont worry next match mein acha khelegi KKR ke opposite jo team hai.


Haan wo team KKR k liye achcha khelegi......

PS: I'm not a KKR fan.......


----------



## confused (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> bhajji kya phone kare tumhe bataya ki, "yaar,main aur sree abhi dost hai,wo to sirf meri pagri khich raha tha isliye use thappar mara"





BTW - with so many ppl posting within minutes of each other getting very difficult to follow ........ hehe.


----------



## narangz (May 2, 2008)

Go Punjab Go 
Win the IPL


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

Whoever wins today with top the IPL points table. So the stakes are high. 

CSK is without Hayden, Hussey and Oram. Gony is also ruled out. A TN/Indian batsmen (Vidyut?) might be in the final 11.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2008)

some news channels showing that Sachin may play next match.........


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2008)

yes. Sachin's gonna play in the next match on Sunday.


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

RR is in 1st place


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2008)

2nd, dude
CSK is 1st.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

DD will be champs


----------



## superking (May 2, 2008)

CSK will be champs of champs


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

CSK


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2008)

Areh, wait for 5 more matches , then comment on top line


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

CSK won the toss and will bat first. No dew factor (maybe, not sure) today. The weather is amazing. This is what MS said.. 


			
				M S Dhoni said:
			
		

> It's very pleasant. Feels like heaven.



The weather is good for the past 2 days. Dunno if it's Chennai or Ooty.  

Hope CSK wins...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

hehe sehwag on fire.Lungiyaan utha lo.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 2, 2008)

Its delight to see Sehwag bat when he is in his zone 

I dont recall any player as par with him 

Yesterday i decided that i am gonna stop watching IPL   But Sehwag entertainment is worthy 

Delhi have the best opening combo  with Sehwag and Gambhir and if Sehwag screws up then Dhawan is there to stabilize...


----------



## mrbgupta (May 2, 2008)

Delhi needs 68 off 64


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 2, 2008)

Delhi won by 8 wickets..............


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

Congrats, DD who outplayed CSK in batting and bowling... . They top the IPL points table now.


----------



## prasad_den (May 2, 2008)

At last a defeat for the CSK.... they managed to make a match of it after the sehwag blitzkrieg.. Nothing wrong in losing to the DD here.. They were the superior team, and they played very well in all the departments.. Good going DD..!

And one thing that DD has and others do not have is a very good opening pair... Whether it is Sehwag and Dhawan or Sehwag and Gambhir, they are the best among all the teams. And you can see that advantage very well now.. DD is a strong title contender along with RR and CSK... KKR is slowly slipping. Lets hope or see if it can be the 4th strong contender..

And the IPL has now started becoming more interesting.. Other than RC the rest have performed really well..


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

CSK without Hayden,Hussey and oram is not a superior team now.

Watch out for Delhi,Rajasthan and Punjab all these three teams are balanced both in their bowling and batting.

CSK will lose the next match also which is against Warnie's eleven.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2008)

^^ yes,they will surely misses Hayden, Hussey and oram....... in this tournament they made very consistent performance


----------



## confused (May 3, 2008)

now we need to wait another week, b4 we know how strong each team is.....


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

The League is going interesting now....


----------



## confused (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Lungiyaan utha lo.


i dont find it funny.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

confused said:


> i dont find it funny.



Tere liya nahi tha.  Mujhe kya pata tu bhi lungi pasand insaan hai.


----------



## superking (May 3, 2008)

Congrats DD. but still we will be the best.even australia looses on a bad day.
so watch out..... CSK will come back strongly.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Its delight to see Sehwag bat when he is in his zone
> 
> I dont recall any player as par with him
> 
> ...


Haha - Delhi pawned Chennai..  

Our school had a Night Camp so wasn't able to post yesterday. Now I'm back......



superking said:


> Congrats DD. but still we will be the best.even australia looses on a bad day.
> so watch out..... CSK will come back strongly.


abbey, Best koi nahi hai.....T20 mien kuvh bhi ho sakta hai

No-one is the best here, anything can happen in T20.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 3, 2008)

Bechare Deccan Chargers.. pata nahi kiski nazar lagi hai unko


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Kolkata is in trouble.It will be 4 in a row if they lose tonight.
@drgrudge  do you still think it will be CSK vs KKR in finals?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 3, 2008)

KKR is bloody waste of time..

hey grudgy, do u have access to changing the votes of the Poll ??

Pls change my vote from KKR to MI


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> KKR is bloody waste of time..
> 
> hey grudgy, do u have access to changing the votes of the Poll ??
> 
> Pls change my vote from KKR to MI



lol MI.I want MI to win against DD tomorrow.And i will be supporting RR against CSK.
And this is bad news they have shifted the matches from the DY Patil stadium to Wankhede.DY Patil Stadium is the best one in india.


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2008)

KKR..MAY WIN.. hussey s rocking.
Edit: hussey s out. Bye kkr


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Kolkata is in trouble.It will be 4 in a row if they lose tonight.
> @drgrudge  do you still think it will be CSK vs KKR in finals?


KKR and CSK will play the finals if they don't face each other in the semis. 

KKR rules. See the way the 6th wicket partnership is cruising. 3 cheers for KKR! Hope they win against Punjab. 


Dipen01 - 
Ok, done. But your vote will show against KKR only.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> KKR and CSK will play the finals if they don't face each other in the semis.
> 
> KKR rules. See the way the 6th wicket partnership is cruising. 3 cheers for KKR! Hope they win against Punjab.
> 
> ...



Neither of them will reach finals.


----------



## 2kewl (May 4, 2008)

DD, RR, CSK, KXP should be in the semis. 

DC have disappointed me big time


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

2kewl said:


> DD, RR, CSK, KXP should be in the semis.
> 
> DC have disappointed me big time



Yes these 4 will be in the semis.


----------



## Gursimran (May 4, 2008)

Punjab record fourth successive win!!!!
Yiphieee....

Punjabi will be in Semis!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2008)

Ishant's last over made the big difference


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2008)

KKR sucks...............Obviously Since it starts with a *k* , because every thing that starts with a *k* sucks........*K*ANK,*K*AAL,*K*ARAN JOHAR,*K*RISHHHHHHHHHH............., *K*YONKI SAANS BHI KABHI BAHU THI,*K*AHANI GHAR GHAR KI,*K*ASUTI  200 baar MA BANNE KI,*K......K.........K..........k*IRAN,*K*ANYAKUMARI.*K*AMASUTRA..............every thing that starts with K sucks    :X :X what a let down after first two matches............................SR*K*also sucks .............KKR= *K*utte *K*amine R@|\| |) |/\| e......... mohali se bhi haar gaye :X


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

What does _Kutte Kamine R*****_ mean?


----------



## Hitboxx (May 4, 2008)

It's a very degrading expletive, the last word that is!


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2008)

R***** means they sold out for money, metaphorically speaking not literally...


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

Yep.. Very degrading..


----------



## narangz (May 4, 2008)

eggman said:


> KKR sucks...............Obviously Since it starts with a *k* , because every thing that starts with a *k* sucks........*K*ANK,*K*AAL,*K*ARAN JOHAR,*K*RISHHHHHHHHHH............., *K*YONKI SAANS BHI KABHI BAHU THI,*K*AHANI GHAR GHAR KI,*K*ASUTI  200 baar MA BANNE KI,*K......K.........K..........k*IRAN,*K*ANYAKUMARI.*K*AMASUTRA..............every thing that starts with K sucks    :X :X what a let down after first two matches............................SR*K*also sucks .............KKR= *K*utte *K*amine R*****.........* mohali se bhi haar gaye* :X



Abhi dekhiyo kaun kaun harega... DD to haar hi chuka hai.


----------



## Stuge (May 4, 2008)

eggman said:


> KKR sucks...............Obviously Since it starts with a *k* , because every thing that starts with a *k* sucks........*K*ANK,*K*AAL,*K*ARAN JOHAR,*K*RISHHHHHHHHHH............., *K*YONKI SAANS BHI KABHI BAHU THI,*K*AHANI GHAR GHAR KI,*K*ASUTI  200 baar MA BANNE KI,*K......K.........K..........k*IRAN,*K*ANYAKUMARI.*K*AMASUTRA..............every thing that starts with K sucks    :X :X what a let down after first two matches............................SR*K*also sucks .............KKR= *K*utte *K*amine R@|\| |) |/\| e......... mohali se bhi haar gaye :X


Oh my gosh !So many KKKKKK'S ;lol


Ell I voted for Delhi why ?simple I live here  thats why


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

narangz said:


> Abhi dekhiyo kaun kaun harega... DD to haar hi chuka hai.


Kahan haara??

Anyways, today we've Mumbai vs Delhi........ The both teams I support. I'm from Delhi, so I want Delhi to win but Sachin is my favourite, so I want him to give a very good performance.


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

^^ 
I don't think Sachin will play. Even if he does, he won't perform well. 

Hope MI and CSK win they matches today...


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> I don't think Sachin will play. Even if he does, he won't perform well.


Its better if he doesn't playing today...... I'm supporting DD fully today.



drgrudge said:


> Hope MI and CSK win they matches today...


Why you want MI to win?....... Any problem if Delhi wins??......


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Good news for KKR.Shoaib Akhtar is free to play for them.


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

KKR (and CSK) rules.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

oye MI shoud win   Becharo ko kuch to jeetne do..and Delhi has enough buffer already...lets get the bottom teams in the middle


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2008)

^bad news for them, now its getting more difficult to make final XI ONLY four foreigner can play

KKR have few pure batsman


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2008)

When is the MI vs DD match?
At 4 or 8?


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> KKR (and CSK) rules.


At the moment, its Delhi who is ruling the League Table........



Dipen01 said:


> oye MI shoud win   Becharo ko kuch to jeetne do.


Nahi...

Delhi k against bilkul bhi nahi......Wese Mumbai is the 2nd team I support.....


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

^^r u the kings XI bowler??


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

confused said:


> ^^r u the kings XI bowler??


 No..  I'm just 14 years old, so how can I play in the IPL.....??

I hate playing Cricket but like watching it.

The sport which I love the most is Football.

Edit:
Didn't those BCCI guys get good words other than *'King' and 'Royal'*....??


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

hate playing cricket?? wow!!!

aur main tadap raha hun idhar.

btw - team owners responsible for the crappy names. not bcci. they only deal with monetary issues


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

Theres is no way Delhi can lose this match...


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

confused said:


> hate playing cricket?? wow!!!
> 
> aur main tadap raha hun idhar.


IMO Football requires more stamina while playing. Thats why I like it. A sport should also not have so much of statistics and numbers like Cricket has. It should be pretty straight forward.

Cricket khelte huye doston k jhagde hi khatam nahi hote......While in football, everyone plays at the same time.



confused said:


> btw - team owners responsible for the crappy names. not bcci. they only deal with monetary issues


They're copycats......



Dipen01 said:


> Theres is no way Delhi can lose this match...


Well, everything & anything can happen in a Sport but the game is in our hands......

Edit:
*Crap......Asif got hammered by Pollock.....*

Mumbai leading to a respectable total.......

Edit 2:
*Mumbai -- 162/8......Quite gettable and also defendable IMO.....*


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2008)

thnkfully...now my Xi for kkr...and i m unlucky for KKR ..the moent i turned off the tv yesterday at 50/5 they started hitting sixes...is hud have closed the tv a few overs bac...**** !!!!
now hafeez should go and shoaib should play in place of him...and yea..bring in pujara and replace debabroto das...agarkar should be kicked out..and i guess deboboroto can be retained


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> thnkfully...now my Xi for kkr...and i m unlucky for KKR ..


Stop supoorting Kolkata. Support Chennai..........Kolkata will win then....


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

No re Agarkar can handle it under pressure... And we know that Wickets count more in t20.. and he gets wickets..


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

Delhi lost.........but anyhow I'm happy that MI won and I can still expect Mumbai vs Delhi Final which can't be true if they just remain in the bottom half.........


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

yeh finally i can post in this topic ... rock on


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

Hmm... so who ever wins the CSK - RR match will top the IPL table.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

1st wish of the day granted 

Now go RR


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2008)

this is what happens when u remove someone like manoj tiwari from the middle order...MI is beating all finalists..go MI...


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> this is what happens when u remove someone like manoj tiwari from the middle order...MI is beating all finalists..go MI...


Yeah..exactly correct.

We needed one more batsman......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2008)

CSK 3 down..i m with csk..i support csk..


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> CSK 3 down..i m with csk..i support csk..



Shoaib Akhtar is coming and with that i will support KKR.


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

though CSK in trouble now, in this match im with them.
hope RR bites the dust.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2008)

I support RR for this match


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Chennai Super Kings turning into Chennai Super Flops.
Final abhi bahut dur hai Super Kings.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

Lol...Someone on Rediff had posted this....



> Registan Royals
> Delhi baldDevils
> Kings Erratic Punjab
> Chennai Superduffer Kings
> ...


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lol...Someone on Rediff had posted this....


he surely hates IPL.

somehow i dont think CSK has been correctly represented.

RR, DD, KKR, DC are classic.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

OMFG, what has happened to Sohail Tanvir,,,,,,,,

Edit:

2.5 overs, 2 runs and 5 wickets......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2008)

CSK ROCKS.....   first team to score below 100 batting first..u rock CSK..go for it...i am with u..


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> CSK ROCKS.....   first team to score below 100 batting first..u rock CSK..go for it...i am with u..


Dekha AMD, sabh meri badaulat....

Mai-ne hi tujhe kaha tha CSK ko support karne k liye.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> CSK ROCKS.....   first team to score below 100 batting first..u rock CSK..go for it...i am with u..



drgrudge gayab hai 

woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge gayab hai


Nahi wo CSK ko tash k pattOO ki tareh girte huye dekh raha hai....



gaurav_indian said:


> woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya


Lol.....


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

hatt yarr 

They entered triple figures due to those boundaries  

  CSK posting highest total as well as lowest total lol


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

The lowest is RCB. 82 runs.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The lowest is RCB. 82 runs.


Toh 109 kon sa kum hai itni Strong team hone k baad......

English: Do you think 109 is less than 82 after having such a strong team???


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2008)

6 wickets for Sohail , this is best bowling ever in any standard of 20-20 game


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge gayab hai
> 
> woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya


Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.


----------



## narangz (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Kahan haara??



Punjab se. Bhool gaye


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

I dont know whether to feel happy for MI or sad for CSK


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

narangz said:


> Punjab se. Bhool gaye


Yeah, we had lost but you were saying that we'll also loose to MI, I opposed that.

Anyways, the loss to Mumbai didn't matter to me as I also support Mumbai......


----------



## narangz (May 4, 2008)

CS Losers


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I dont know whether to feel happy for MI or sad for CSK


Upar waale se poocho, wo sahi raasta dikhayega......... 

Kabhi Khushi Kabhi Gham........



narangz said:


> CS Losers


A looser today, can be a winner next day.....So you can't call anyone a looser and even a winner......


----------



## narangz (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yeah, we had lost but you were saying that we'll also loose to MI, I opposed that.



I never said that. I meant Punjab will win upcoming matches too. I support DD too.  But obviously not against Punjab


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.


@drgrudge

He didn't mean to hurt/irritate you.....Don't take it to heart.....


----------



## narangz (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> A looser today, can be a winner next day.....So you can't call anyone a looser and even a winner......



Today's loser


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

narangz said:


> Today's loser


Yeah......


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.


chill grudgy, i know it's painful when ur team loses, iv been feeling that for quite some time


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2008)

^^^someone's damn irritated..   

the downslide begins..m loving it..i support CSk..


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

You for MI, Manan?


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

^^ full on


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2008)

MI is finalist killer.. but we will kill them next time..


----------



## 2kewl (May 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> chill grudgy, i know it's painful when ur team loses, iv been feeling that for quite some time



Tell me about it. I am a DC supporter  

I am glad RR are winning. They seem to be very well knit unit. They've got a great chance of making it to the semis. The loss of the Aussies has had a big impact on CSK, I'm afraid.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.



Irritated?So now you are feeling it.And where have i called you any names?Its all for fun.But i guess you are taking it too seriously.



amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^someone's damn irritated..
> 
> the downslide begins..m loving it..i support CSk..



Shoaib Akhtar will be playing in the next match.



gagandeep said:


> Yeah, we had lost but you were saying that we'll also loose to MI, I opposed that.
> 
> Anyways, the loss to Mumbai didn't matter to me as I also support Mumbai......



I was also supporting Mumbai today.And i am not taking any of these teams too seriously unlike some guys.I support different teams on different days.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> I was also supporting Mumbai today.And i am not taking any of these teams too seriously unlike some guys.I support different teams on different days.


I'm also taking this IPL seriously......

Either Delhi should win or Mumbai........


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'm also taking this IPL seriously......
> Either Delhi should win or Mumbai........



Just like your board exams? 

Anyone watched the news on ZEE news today regarding IPL?
They said Punjab XI sacked 9 young players and RR sacked 5 young players from their teams.Becoz of low budgets.So is this helping young indian cricketers?I dont think so.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

^^
They sacked them now ?  or when the teams were being decided ?


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Just like your board exams?


Board exams kya seriously?? .....Kuch raha hi nahi 10th mein...... Aur wese bhi mujhe padhayee koi chinta nahi..... 11th mein lagunga JEE k liye.....

Sohail Tanveer could have ended with better figures if he wouldn't have been hit for 3 fours in the last over......



gaurav_indian said:


> Anyone watched the news on ZEE news today regarding IPL?
> They said Punjab XI sacked 9 young players and RR sacked 5 young players from their teams.Becoz of low budgets.So is this helping young indian cricketers?I dont think so.


*I don't think so......Did they name them??.......I think NO

They're just saying this because IPL has been formed to counter ICL which is owned by Zee Telefilms.....
*


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> ^^
> They sacked them now ?  or when the teams were being decided ?



They sacked them few days ago.



gagandeep said:


> Board exams kya seriously?? .....Kuch raha hi nahi 10th mein...... Aur wese bhi mujhe padhayee koi chinta nahi..... 11th mein lagunga JEE k liye.....
> 
> Sohail Tanveer could have ended with better figures if he wouldn't have been hit for 3 fours in the last over......
> 
> ...


Yes they named them.
Mudasir from Kashmir. he was in punjab team.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> They sacked them few days ago.


sach mein kya??...mujhe toh lagta hai IPL ko depublicize karne k liye kaha.....



gaurav_indian said:


> Yes they named them.
> Mudasir from Kashmir. he was in punjab team.


This was really bad......and I wonder how he would have been feeling.......


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 4, 2008)

the're right if they aren't gonna play 'em.for one,everytime i see john buchanan in the dugout he has a wide smile to offer;something i don't expect from a coach whose team ain't doin well.i mean the guy doesn't seem the one who'll "coach" youngsters coz he's got stars in his team.so the decision to sack them is right.maybe they can be groomed post ipl season.

back to the coaches i really want them to be leading and motivating the team instead of a captain or owner.i mean these guys don't show a tenth of tension compared to fergie,rafa,grant or wenger.

btw good win for MI 2day.RR really looking set for the semis.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> *the're right if they aren't gonna play 'em.for one,everytime i see john buchanan in the dugout he has a wide smile to offer;something i don't expect from a coach whose team ain't doin well.i mean the guy doesn't seem the one who'll "coach" youngsters coz he's got stars in his team.so the decision to sack them is right.maybe they can be groomed post ipl season.*
> 
> back to the coaches i really want them to be leading and motivating the team instead of a captain or owner.i mean these guys don't show a tenth of tension compared to fergie,rafa,grant or wenger.
> 
> btw good win for MI 2day.RR really looking set for the semis.


what crap?IPL is for grooming indian youngsters.That was the reason they started IPL.Then whats the use of IPL if they want to groom these young players after this tournament.Funny.


----------



## neelu09 (May 4, 2008)

well the current punjab squad has 27 players....and adding 9 will make it 36. I don't think so many players are allowed in any team.......


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge gayab hai
> 
> woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya


 ROFL.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 4, 2008)

^absolutely it's for improving the indian youngster's game but there's no need for a future rahul dravid or vvs laxman over here.selecters shouldn't use ipl as the benchmark coz u don't wanna lose a future dravid for ******(don't wanna start a war here)

but ipl's perfect for bowlers the'll only learn by being bashed up by world class players and bowling in pressure situations.

as for grooming them after ipl.i'm sure we're gonna have ipl each year now so coaches w/o international duty can be employed full time to coach them.that way they don't come under bcci's shitty admin and work only for their franchises.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^absolutely it's for improving the indian youngster's game but there's no need for a future rahul dravid or vvs laxman over here.selecters shouldn't use ipl as the benchmark coz u don't wanna lose a future dravid for ******(don't wanna start a war here)
> 
> but ipl's perfect for bowlers the'll only learn by being bashed up by world class players and bowling in pressure situations.
> 
> as for grooming them after ipl.i'm sure we're gonna have ipl each year now so coaches w/o international duty can be employed full time to coach them.that way they don't come under bcci's shitty admin and work only for their franchises.


Yes you are right.There is no need for VVS,Rahul,Sunil Joshi uncle,Ajit Agarkar.Instead play and give chance to unknown and young cricketers.

IPL - Indian Paisa League


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 4, 2008)

Hurrey...........
CSk lost the match


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Ajit Agarkar.Instead play and give chance to unknown and young cricketers.


Bhai, Agarkar is good........

Offtopic: Added you on Yahoo. Got your ID from Sunny....


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 4, 2008)

superking said:


> Congrats DD. but still we will be the best.even australia looses on a bad day.
> so watch out..... CSK will come back strongly.


and who is this die hard fan of CSK.........
I am sure this is a double ID of any CSK fan.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Hurrey...........
> CSk lost the match


Kisi ki haar ki kaamna mat karna...Humesha kisi aur ki jeet ki kaamna karna.......Tabhi opposite team haaregi......


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> and who is this die hard fan of CSK.........
> I am sure this is a double ID of any CSK fan.



rofl ravi  i know who he is.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> and who is this die hard fan of CSK.........
> I am sure this is a double ID of any CSK fan.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Kisi ki haar ki kaamna mat karna...Humesha kisi aur ki jeet ki kaamna karna.......Tabhi opposite team haaregi......



who is this kaamna?and where is she?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> rofl ravi  i know who he is.


I also guess the same name ...


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> who is this kaamna?and where is she?


Yeh ek ladhki hai aur iss duniya mein hai........

She is a girl and she is on this earth......


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> IPL - Indian Paisa League


arey, tune meri muh ki baat chin li. here.


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.


Here's another one to add to your siggy

*K*ing of Frustration-drgrudge


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

eggman said:


> Here's another one to add to your siggy
> 
> *K*ing of Frustration-drgrudge


haha.

one more 
"Kid" of IPL - parthiv patel (looks)


----------



## ico (May 5, 2008)

eggman said:


> Here's another one to add to your siggy
> 
> *K*ing of Frustration-drgrudge


arrey yaar kyun chhedh rahe ho isse??

Why are you teasing him now again...??


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2008)

eggman said:


> Here's another one to add to your siggy
> 
> *K*ing of Frustration-drgrudge


he he he...OR hahahahaha.....


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2008)

Rajasthan royals Pwned Chennai Super Kings every department of Game today

Great Going RR, you have showed the world that it does not requires Big names to win.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Rajasthan royals Pwned Chennai Super Kings every department of Game today
> 
> Great Going RR, you have showed the world that it does not requires Big names to win.



Shane Warne,Graeme Smith,Shane Watson,Dmitri,Kamran,Sohail arent these big names?


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

actually sohail is not a big name. only his wrong arm action, and steep swing are!!!


----------



## Dipen01 (May 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Shane Warne,Graeme Smith,Shane Watson,Dmitri,Kamran,Sohail arent these big names?



How about comparing them to Murali, Ntini , Morkel , Dhoni and Fleming 

Ohh also not to miss Absentees - Hayden , Hussey , Oram 

Those Kamran , Dmitri and Sohail comes nowhere to these..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 5, 2008)

dmitri>>>morkel
 the others are well..crap..


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

*2 days ban for anyone calling names here*. 

Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.

eggman is banned for 2 days.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 5, 2008)

:O ...this is monopoly.. ( ..now dont get me banned...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *2 days ban for anyone calling names here*.
> 
> Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.
> 
> eggman is banned for 2 days.


I request you to move this thread to fight club.
We are Indians and cricket is our dirt game.


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> :O ...this is monopoly.. ( ..now dont get me banned...


What monopoly? See his post. I warned gaurav_indian and still he quoted my post and commented something which was not necessary. 

Anyway I don't have to justify my action. I'll do what I want. Please don't start posting abt this and create a ruckus. 


All offtopic posts will be deleted. So don't waste your time.


----------



## axxo (May 5, 2008)

I dont know what pathiv patel is doing in the team...he was kicked out of Indian squad few years back bcoz of poor batting...and even a street cricketer will score runs @ better pace than stephen fleming. 
CSK needs to revise thier batting order both badrinath & raina should be promoted higher in batting order.
...anyway some wonder has to happen only then csk team can be pictured in semis.


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

^^IMO, pp was kicked out bcoz msd's wild hitting was far more effective than that of pp's.


----------



## superking (May 6, 2008)

hey if amd is with the CSk..then iam with KKR..come on KKR..u have lost only 4 in a row..its not a bad goin...CSK lost only 2 in a row..Very bad CSK.learn how to lose from KKR


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

RR will surely reach simi finals


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

@superking...thnx for supporting KKR mate..we will surely win now..


----------



## superking (May 6, 2008)

yeah we(KKR) will surely win the contest for losing max. games on a row


----------



## drgrudge (May 6, 2008)

Big match today. Hope CSK Wins. 


P.S: Don't call members who are supporting a team and have lost. 2 days ban for the first time and severe reprimand for the subsequent disregard for my words. Don't discuss abt this or the ban - posts will be deleted, don't waste your time.


----------



## x3060 (May 6, 2008)

move this to fight club . . let them have fun fighting . . come on. its only a game after all . . ever since the tournament started i wanted all the teams to win .. dont like any loosing pathetically. but anyways it provides excellent entertainment


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Big match today. Hope CSK Wins.
> 
> 
> P.S: Don't call members who are supporting a team and have lost. 2 days ban for the first time and severe reprimand for the subsequent disregard for my words. Don't discuss abt this or the ban - posts will be deleted, don't waste your time.


 
Ah. 

Earlier you used to say "CSK will definitely win". Now you are saying "hope CSK wins". I hope you don't say "Hope CSK doesn't lose" after 2 more matches


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Ah.
> 
> Earlier you used to say "CSK will definitely win". Now you are saying "hope CSK wins". I hope you don't say "Hope CSK doesn't lose" after 2 more matches


..........lol.........

Edit:
@drgrudge:
I just wanted to say is, "That name calling was in a friendly way and as a friend.......It wasn't to be taken seriosuly mate......"

Peace.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> P.S: Don't call members who are supporting a team and have lost. 2 days ban for the first time and severe reprimand for the subsequent disregard for my words. Don't discuss abt this or the ban - posts will be deleted, don't waste your time.




now i dunno what to say...am i allowed to support CSk??


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

there you go CSK 33/3 after 6 overs. They certainly can't bat without Hayden and Hussey.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

:sob: CSK..what are you doing??..i am supporting you.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

43/4 now. they are falling like pack of cards. too ambitious shots by CSK batsmen.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

Just 2 more wickets and CSK is down........



amd64_man2005 said:


> :sob: CSK..what are you doing??..i am supporting you.


Hey amd, will you ever support Delhi??.......  CSK waalo ki waat laga di tune........

*Edit: Don't you think that this thread must be a STICKY??........those Football & F1 threads are already stickies.........*


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Just 2 more wickets and CSK is down........
> 
> 
> Hey amd, will you ever support Delhi??.......  CSK waalo ki waat laga di tune........
> ...




JAI CSK..CSK ROCKS NEDAY.. 

delhi hasnt played KKR yet..i will support delhi then..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 6, 2008)

^^^^ CSK ka to haal achha nehi hai


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

csk 86/6..ye kya ho raha hai bhaiyo??


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> JAI CSK..CSK ROCKS NEDAY..
> 
> delhi hasnt played KKR yet..*i will support delhi then.. *


Thats unfair........ 

And yeah, if Delhi plays with Kolkata at Feroz Shah Kotla, then I'll go there and cheer for Delhi...... and my record is 100% win in matches which I watch in stadiums..... 



amd64_man2005 said:


> csk 86/6..ye kya ho raha hai bhaiyo??


CSK pit rahi hai && Run rate is less than 6.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

^^^abbe yaar..ek din match nahi dekhega to kuch nahi hoga..u have ur boards coming up..go and study..us din parega to 95% se zyada milega boards me...agar nahi mila bad me mujhe mat bolna..maine warn kiya tha..


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

what a six by morkel. out of the stadium.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^abbe yaar..ek din match nahi dekhega to kuch nahi hoga..u have ur boards coming up..go and study..us din parega to 95% se zyada milega boards me...agar nahi mila bad me mujhe mat bolna..maine warn kiya tha..


Lucky news for you.....pehla KKR-DD match Delhi mein nahi......

&& No tension of boards......abhi toh kuch pal mauj-masti k jee lu mai....&& wese bhi 10th is damn easy...... 

On 8th is CSK-DD at Feroz Shah Kotla......wahan shayad na jaa paayu...... tabh bhi lets see.......

Edit: Joginder ne bhi ek SIX aur LAPET diya......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

aae..this is not fair..if u cant go to CSk-dd then dont go to kkr as well...so unfair..


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> aae..this is not fair..if u cant go to CSk-dd then dont go to kkr as well...so unfair..


CSK waale match k liye tu hai na CSK k liye cheer karne k liye........    Isliye socha na jaayu.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2008)

abbe..KKR DD final dekhna hai kya??phir mat ja..


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> abbe..KKR DD final dekhna hai kya??phir mat ja..


KKR-DD final ye chalega..... League table pe depend karega.....agar Delhi peeche hogi toh I'll definitely go...anyways, I want Dada to prove himself and get back to the One-day side.......So, also cheering for Kolkata now...... And yeah, I hate that crap Dhobi for not respecting the seniors.......

Nice smashing by Manpreet Gony......(Manpreet Singh Gony = MS Gony......)


----------



## drgrudge (May 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Earlier you used to say "CSK will definitely win". Now you are saying "hope CSK wins". I hope you don't say "Hope CSK doesn't lose" after 2 more matches


Please quote me. I never posted "CSK will definitely win". Right from the 2nd/3rd match, I've posting "Hope CSK wins".. quote me please to prove me wrong. 


I think CSK will lose today also. I can't understand why Dhoni wanted to bat first when they can't perform well...


----------



## prasad_den (May 6, 2008)

^^ DC won the toss.


----------



## shashank_re (May 6, 2008)

^^DC won the match!


----------



## 2kewl (May 6, 2008)

Phew...DC finally won something!


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 6, 2008)

Hurry..............
CSP lost another match.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *2 days ban for anyone calling names here*.


What???Is this some kind of rule you just made and want fellow members to follow it. Where is it written that Calling by names is against the rule.....Just cause you don't like it and (how I dunno) you've got the power to ban , you'll start banning ppl. WOW!! Great work!!! 



drgrudge said:


> Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.


Really?? Members here are not owner of any teams??? Is that what you're telling me?? To be honest, I never knew this!!Thanks for telling me......I always thought you as the owner of CSK 

Of course we are here to support, but if you ever interacted with any friends then you should know that the side effect of supporting any team is that you are surely going to be teased  if you're team lost...it a common phenomenon. But if you can't take a bit of teasing after CSK lost, either by gaurav or me  or any one else the you have no right to show your support either.You either be silent and expect silence or you shout aloud and be prepared to be shouted back..you just can't expect silence then...




drgrudge said:


> eggman is banned for 2 days.



No . No. No. Please dont ban me. My life will come to a halt. 2 days without thinkdigit??? What are my friends gonna say... my parents will be ashamed... and my grandpa....he will surely expel me from his will.....Please dont let this happen to me......what a disaster.......I dont feel like living anymore, now that I'm banned.....



drgrudge said:


> What monopoly? See his post. I warned gaurav_indian and still he quoted my post and commented something which was not necessary.


Yeah, and chit-chat section is the most necessary section  in this forum.  This is the heart and soul of TD. Nothing unnecessary is allowed here.Be it 2432423 _Rate the c0(k  size above you_ threads or _She loves me , she loves me not, if she doesnt , will her brother love me?_ threads,all are necessary. 
But some how , a joke, said in good context(which coincidently makes a bit fun of your _STFU_ behavior and coincidently you being the mod) is  unnecessary enough to ban some one and set an example that no one can touch the untouchable drgrudge. 


drgrudge said:


> Anyway I don't have to justify my action.


Yup. Since you are GOD!!! Ruler of this forum and planet.


drgrudge said:


> I'll do what I want. Please don't start posting abt this and create a ruckus.


See above.


Good work doc, I like the way you Mod!! Oh, before your great brain comes to this conclusion, I'm eggman only.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

^^^ahem..should i comment..or should i step back in fear of getting banned again??


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

^^this is gonna be interesting, no sleep tonight


----------



## ancientrites (May 7, 2008)

i believe its better to step back and let Admin handle the situation.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^ahem..should i comment..or should i step back in fear of getting banned again??


will your grandpa too expel you from his will if banned?? if not, then comment..........As for me....I already lost 69 acres of land........._tumi baangaaali.....aami oo baaangaaali.....kaar bhoyee aache..._


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i believe its better to step back and let Admin handle the situation.


I also want admin to look at this. There was no need to ban @eggman without any warning. He banned him, and made a rule.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^ahem..should i comment..or should i step back in fear of getting banned again??





ancientrites said:


> i believe its better to step back and let Admin handle the situation.



Wtf???Is this some kinda country that you will be jailed for speaking against admins....or your grandpa's gonna expel you too???

@imav: bhai..mere ko to sona hai........got classes tomorow



ravi_9793 said:


> I also want admin to look at this. There was no need to ban @eggman without any warning. He banned him, and made a rule.



thanks for the support.......Koi to mujhe smaja


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

^^ relax man, I agree ur pissed but don't fcuk the whole thing, cmon dude, ur better than this


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ relax man, I agree ur pissed but don't fcuk the whole thing, cmon dude, ur better than this


   I lost 69 acres of land.........and you're telling me not to be pissed!!!


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

look at the  			*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20* been a long time since this happened, i told you thinkdigit is gonna be hot for 2 days 

PS: eggy chill yaar, get it sorted out the right way, we got gx's ban lifted once so it's not that it can't orwon't be done, but don't make matters worse for the forum mods & members 

my 2 cents


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

@Oh_Look_I'm_Banned
Dont make situation worst........ You should PM any admin or any other MOD about this. Ok..now, chill dude.


----------



## ancientrites (May 7, 2008)

eggman i am really sorry what i meant to say this particular mod is gone out of control and trust me i support you.i also spoke to other member regarding your issue.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

I just wanted to show about the monopoly of drgrudge and his misuse of power. Who gives a damn about me being banned...I can always come up with new Ids(when this one will be banned)....Appleman, potatoman etc aren't taken yet.... Thanks for your support however..appriciate it


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> eggman i am really sorry what i meant to say this particular mod is gone out of control and trust me i support you.i also spoke to other member regarding your issue.


dude you aint gonna get even 1 acre of the 69


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> eggman i am really sorry what i meant to say this particular mod is gone out of control and trust me i support you.i also spoke to other member regarding your issue.


why are you sorry dude???
Its ok....I'm just wondering why someone thinks twice before speaking against mod??? All I can think is that, because they know that (some)mod(s) are gonna take action first then listen to what they say.....exact opposite of what it should be...



iMav said:


> dude you aint gonna get even 1 acre of the 69


Wow to dada ji de hi nahi rahein.....
Getting his grandson to TD and having his post count 1000+ was his dream.........I broke it  Sorry grandpa.....Never thought that TD is so important


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

thanda le mere bhai, kyon woh harry potter wala scene kar raha hai


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

..Shalu/Shruti  sharma wala ??Woh to Multiple Personality Syndrome wala case that..........This one is only Personality Syndrome case....


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

@Oh_Look_I'm_Banned
Keep going dude.
Wanna see the end.


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

^^ haan wohi  spoiler wala


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> Really?? Members here are not owner of any teams??? Is that what you're telling me?? To be honest, I never knew this!!Thanks for telling me......I always thought you as the owner of CSK
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


sig worthy.


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> @Oh_Look_I'm_Banned
> Keep going dude.
> Wanna see the end.


arre dada aap please warne aur umar gul ko sambhalo, yahan aag matt lagao


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> arre dada aap please warne aur umar gul ko sambhalo, yahan aag matt lagao


TD wont be hot for the next two days, without any fire......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

arre..i told drgrudge bout his monopoly and he hit back at me..i was already banned once this month..another ban would mean expulsion..i have been in this form for more than 3 years..dont want to create a new account now.. 

i am totally with u eggman...your yolks shall pay.. 

admins,please take note..the day csk started losing..our mod here started losing her cool and started maiing rules of her own..now its not our fault that dhobi is losing..and we have evry right to gripe about that..a few days ago..when kkr was losing and i defended the team..drgrudge shot back at me taking names at the knight riders team..if there is justice..he should be immediately expelled from his term as the mod..at least for a couple of days..


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> admins,please take note..the day csk started losing..our mod here started losing her cool and started maiing rules of her own..now its not our fault that dhobi is losing..and we have evry right to gripe about that..a few days ago..when kkr was losing and i defended the team..drgrudge shot back at me taking names at the knight riders team..if there is justice..he should be immediately expelled from his term as the mod..at least for a couple of days..


I do agree with you, and thanks for you support too.

Now rule-lovers must be cursing for me not PMing my frustrations to some Mod and  sorting it out ,instead I posted in this thread. Well It was intentional. PMing mod would, at max, would've removed my ban(which I don't care about...)however posting here brings this monopoly into public light ...which I think is to right thing to do...Cause Mods are here to ,well, Mod us....but who's gonna Mod(verb) The Mod(noun).....We, who else...??

Oo...and its *his* nor *her*..... But shhhh............ Dont call by gender.............you will be banned!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

_OFFTOPIC:_* @Oh_Look_I'm_Banned*, listen, this is not the way to go about it, you are only demeaning yourself and the forum. If you have any complaints against a mod or want to present your case, contact the admins, either by pm or mail and let them handle it. This type of thing will benefit no one, it will only severe the ties more, you should understand.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> arre dada aap please warne aur umar gul ko sambhalo, yahan aag matt lagao



Warne got his answer and don't go with media,kuchh bhi bolte hai.


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> admins,please take note..the day csk started losing..our mod here started losing her cool and started maiing rules of her own..now its not our fault that dhobi is losing.


"dhobi"?? thats a real good one.



amd64_man2005 said:


> he should be immediately expelled from his term as the mod..at least for a couple of days..


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

confused said:


> "dhobi"?? thats a real good one.


abey tu bhi ban ho jayega


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

*@Others*, please don't fuel the already burning fire, it will only burn more. Stay on the cricket topic.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> _OFFTOPIC:_* @Oh_Look_I'm_Banned*, listen, this is not the way to go about it, you are only demeaning yourself and the forum. If you have any complaints against a mod or want to present your case, contact the admins, either by pm or mail and let them handle it. This type of thing will benefit no one, it will only severe the ties more, you should understand.


Yeah,I thought about it. Surely I did. But if I PMed mods, then this monopoly and misuse of power would have never been brought to light....At max I would have been unbanned.....But now that I brought this thing into public view, suggestions like removing him from mod for somedays etc are coming.....Which surely would've never happened otherwise.

True, this is not the right way...but banning me on some stupid cause wasn't right either....Iith ka jawab iith se


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> abey tu bhi ban ho jayega


arey, you speaking as if "indian citizenship" cancel ho jayega.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

@MODS-is this a technology forum or something??this is the chit chat section and we can post according to our own will.AND PLEASE..BEFORE BANNING SOMEONE AT LEAST GIVE THEM A WARNING!!!!! Lack of correspondence between the mods is leading to such a disaster..a i have seen..in big organizations..a member is suspended after a meeting takes place between all the mebers of the governing commitee.

here, if some mod wants to ban someone maybe because he dint like his baby pics..is quite free to do so...we need an end to all this..


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

confused said:


> arey, you speaking as if "indian citizenship" cancel ho jayega.


abey ur relatives will expel you too frm the will


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

btw did you see dhobi sporting a saif ali tashan mosutache last match...maybe he thught it would bring him luck..neway..watever happens..m with CSK..DHOBI BABA KI JAI HO!!!


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> abey tu bhi ban ho jayega


arey, you are speaking as if "indian citizenship" cancel ho jayega.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:


> Yeah,I thought about it. Surely I did. But if I PMed mods, then this monopoly and misuse of power would have never been brought to light....At max I would have been unbanned.....But now that I brought this thing into public view, suggestions like removing him from mod for somedays etc are coming.....Which surely would've never happened otherwise.
> 
> True, this is not the right way...but banning me on some stupid cause wasn't right either....Iith ka jawab iith se


Then post all your complaints here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042&page=3, the admins regularly look into that thread and additionally don't forget to mail them about your complaint.

Veering this thread into mockery won't help anyone. Just continue your discussion on cricket here.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

*Recap of Why I(eggman) was banned*

_CSK lost_


gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge gayab hai
> 
> woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya


_in response_


drgrudge said:


> Please STFU and don't irritate or call names.


_I poked little fun at his frustration_



eggman said:


> Here's another one to add to your siggy
> 
> *K*ing of Frustration-drgrudge


_Some laughed_


confused said:


> haha.
> 
> one more
> "Kid" of IPL - parthiv patel (looks)





gagandeep said:


> arrey yaar kyun chhedh rahe ho isse??
> 
> Why are you teasing him now again...??





ravi_9793 said:


> he he he...OR hahahahaha.....


_Hurts his ego,misuses his powers_


drgrudge said:


> *2 days ban for anyone calling names here*.
> 
> Members here are not the owner of any teams. We are here to support and have a good time.
> 
> eggman is banned for 2 days.



The rest is you are witnessing


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

Tashan and Dhobi both sinking !


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

@ All
If you have any complain against any Mod/ member/ forum administration.......... we have a dedicated thread for this.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042

I think, there this discussion will be under forum rule..and hopefully  mod should not delete complains there.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I saw the match fully. Smith took the catch. The 3rd umpire is an asshole.
> 
> 1. It was a clean catch. The commentators were also saying the same. With the zoom cameras, we could see that his fingers touched the ground, not the ball.
> 2. After Ganguly was caught, he was 'telling' the umpire that the ball might have touched the ground. He has no right to 'talk' to umpire on such issues. The umpires/fielders should decide if they want to refer to the 3rd umpire. The batsmen should STFU.
> ...



what kind of a language is this..i never used such language unless "egg"ed  to do so..and the mods can go on calling peaple and teams bullshit as much as they want??


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

bhajji ne sree ko chamat mara, grudgy ne eggy ko ban kiya, result udhar ipl mein controversy, idhar ipl thread mein controversy 

and we had some idiot who said IPL sucks  I DON'T THINK SO, IPL rocks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2008)

I read the last few pages and just want to say that the attitude of the moderator is ... wrong.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

OMG !  you quoted from Bible !

Lion's den has become hole of rats because Lion has gone to wash clothings !!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

I say again, please take the moderator issue here -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042&page=3

Else I would have no option left than to close this thread until it returns to topic. Please co-operate.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> bhajji ne sree ko chamat mara, grudgy ne eggy ko ban kiya, result udhar ipl mein controversy, idhar ipl thread mein controversy
> 
> and we had some idiot who said IPL sucks  I DON'T THINK SO, IPL rocks



all work and no play makes digit a dull forum ..


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Then post all your complaints here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042&page=3, the admins regularly look into that thread and additionally don't forget to mail them about your complaint.
> 
> Veering this thread into mockery won't help anyone. Just continue your discussion on cricket here.


Yeah, posted the whole story there.

By the way, I like your attitude . Why dont you teach drgrudge how to be a nice mod? Considering you are relativly new... I am quite grateful ....It's not sarcastic this time....I mean it.

Sorry for hijaking this thread, but I would suggest and try to be ontopic from now on...All complaints aginst drgrudge in the other thread from now on....


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

wrong day, csk lost today too, any1 willing to come on topic and risk getting banned


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:
			
		

> Yeah, posted the whole story there.
> 
> By the way, I like your attitude . Why dont you teach drgrudge how to be a nice mod? Considering you are relativly new... I am quite grateful ....It's not sarcastic this time....I mean it.
> 
> Sorry for hijaking this thread, but I would suggest and try to be ontopic from now on...All complaints aginst drgrudge in the other thread from now on....



It's not my attitude or yours, it's the whole forum which is made up of users like you and me, we make the forum, a forum won't exist if not for the members. Every forum is bound to have differences, allegations, fights...but nothing can be resolved if we don't act as one, think as one.

Hopefully this issue should be resolved soon if not sooner. Now let's get back on track.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

neone ne clues on whos gonna win tomorrow between RR and MI??


----------



## ancientrites (May 7, 2008)

bangalore royal challengers
match played   7
win                2
lost                5
points             4

i am really sad.still 7 matches remaining.i hope  some miracle happens if there was


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> It's not my attitude or yours, it's the whole forum which is made up of users like you and me, we make the forum, a forum won't exist if not for the members. Every forum is bound to have differences, allegations, fights...but nothing can be resolved if we don't act as one, think as one.
> 
> Hopefully this issue should be resolved soon if not sooner. Now let's get back on track.


sarkar raj 

PS: i don't know why i typed that or what sense it makes


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> neone ne clues on whos gonna win tomorrow between RR and MI??



Will support MI tomorrow.Is Modern Don playing tomorrow?


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> bangalore royal challengers
> match played   7
> win                2
> lost                5
> ...


It already happened dude....Not once but twice.... 
By the way I'm *very very very very* happy that CSK lost,....what is it.....hatrick in loosing ...3 in a row....wow!!! cool..............


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

i want warnie to bite the dust tmr.
MI lead the way.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 7, 2008)

according to NDTV, Sachin told them that he will not playing tomorrow....

this news also showing that Bijoy Mallya (owner of BRC) will invest a lot money to buy new players, because the 20cr. cap will be withdrawn by the IPL committee in next season, Ambani will also purchase some new players, that means we can view even more *MONEY* in next IPL season


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

^^he is DR.Mallya. how dare you call with a disrespectful name? (sarcastic/just kidding )


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

BRC Ad shows Zaheer khan as ''Born in Bangalore to thrill the nation''


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

charu sharma sacked from the post of CEO of RCB. Prasad rumored to be next in line....


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> this news also showing that Bijoy Mallya (owner of BRC) will invest a lot money to buy new players, because the 20cr. cap will be withdrawn by the IPL committee in next season, Ambani will also purchase some new players, that means we can view even more *MONEY* in next IPL season



yeah read this in today's newspaper.something like european football is going to happen.transfer fees would be applied for contracted players to move to another team.



neelu09 said:


> charu sharma sacked from the post of CEO of RCB.



really? when?


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

*ipl.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Charu_Sharma_removed_as_CEO_of_Blore_team/articleshow/3016356.cms


read here


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 7, 2008)

i think Shane Watson will be The Most Wanted allrounder in next season


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> charu sharma sacked from the post of CEO of RCB. Prasad rumored to be next in line....


btw what was his job, as a ceo?

and if prasad, is fired as bowling coach, he can come and play as a player in IPL, after all he is only in his late thirties.

wonder what dravid will face? he has been in crises ever since he gave up captaincy.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

this 20 cr cap was good for ipl..now peaple like ambani willstart putting in money like crazy..and there will be a dfferent league altogether...not fair imo..


----------



## raksrules (May 7, 2008)

Where is the Mumbai Indians Vs Kolkata Knight Riders match going to be held ?? Will it be Wankhede stadium or the D.Y. Patil one.
See this link: it suggests that its going to be in Wankhede stadium:

*www.themumbaiindians.com/imp_dates.html


----------



## hawisback (May 7, 2008)

I think the mumbai indians and kolkata knight riders match will be held in D.Y Patil... Coz all the matches are shifted to that ground... as said by the commentators... i heard though not sure...


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

i hope that the MI wins , that will put a balance on this IPL...but , yes i dont want KKR to loose too , that will be a 4 in a row...


----------



## shashank_re (May 7, 2008)

I hope RR wins this match.If MI win,it will be tough for Royal Challengers to make to semis.


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge gayab hai
> 
> woh galat prediction dene wale babaon ki tarah underground ho gaya





drgrudge said:


> In terms of Team strength:
> Chennai>Hyderabad>Kolkata>Delhi>Chandigarh>Mumbai>Bangalore>*Jaipur* (Chennai, Hyderabad and Kolkata seem to have nice and strong combination).



gaurav_indian was not wrong, was he.....Someone else was....Jaipur at last...ha ha


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

where is IPL baba?

waiting for his prediction !


----------



## 2kewl (May 7, 2008)

Bangalore's ex-CEO says he was 'summarily dismissed'

It would've been better had Mr. Mallya shown such interest while picking the team. IPL has thrown up quite a few surprises but Bangalore's poor run is surely not one of them.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

Mallya went by Dravid's words.


----------



## shashank_re (May 7, 2008)

Its not yet over guys. 1Part is over and the 2nd part begins tommorow with Bangalore Vs Kolkata. This time NO McCULLUM!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 7, 2008)

Aakash Chopra may play for KKR tomorrow , dont know what Ganguly thinks. Aakash in T-20 :sarcastic: 
 OR 
another option is  Taibu, he played good innings in practice match, anyone can play in next match


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> where is IPL baba?
> 
> waiting for his prediction !


read this.


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

but IPL baba isnt his name  ....lol


----------



## alok4best (May 7, 2008)

RR 25/2 in 4...not the brightest of starts.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

82/4 now

KKR lacking a blasting opener. They are missing Gayle badly.

82/5 now

94/6

95/7

The royals have gone underground like the king!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 7, 2008)

102/8 not good enough performance from RR


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

103 all-out........Mumbai Indians can win this match.......

Nice performance by MI........


----------



## mrbgupta (May 7, 2008)

103 all out

MI has now chance to move to no.5 replacing replacing KKR


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

103 all out. awful. I doubt if we could win this one......


----------



## Pathik (May 7, 2008)

RR sucked. BTW the way it is going, MI may win IPL.


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

I don't know what graeme smith was thinking. He stated walking even though he was not out. I think he thought he was bowled and didn't bother looking back.


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> I don't know what graeme smith was thinking. He stated walking even though he was not out. I think he thought he was bowled and didn't bother looking back.



Probably he had to pee 
Thats why the urgency...

RR is gonna lose......Btw IPL has to the most unpredictable leaugue......MI's gonna defeat the Jaipur...who would've thought that...


----------



## 2kewl (May 7, 2008)

Man, the second-half of this IPL has become so interesting 

Wouldn't it be great if the bottom four topple the present toppers to reach the semis. Would be terrific


----------



## Dipen01 (May 7, 2008)

I am kinda loving these last 2-3 days... MI and DC winning matches...  CSK taking beat 

Now only KKR has to win some matches 

btw i didnt see MI batting but why were they so slow as in thier run rate was way to low.. Were they in a position to lose anytime ?


----------



## ico (May 7, 2008)

Mumbai won........

The teams which I support Delhi & Mumbai are only the ones who have defeated Rajasthan......


----------



## mehulved (May 7, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> btw i didnt see MI batting but why were they so slow as in thier run rate was way to low.. Were they in a position to lose anytime ?


They were taking it easy. No need to hurry and loose wickets and reach point of no return.


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> btw i didnt see MI batting but why were they so slow as in thier run rate was way to low.. Were they in a position to lose anytime ?



They might have come into it had they not played slow. There was no need to hurry.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 8, 2008)

hmm..i thought that double paced pitch was the reason RR batted badly.. but seems like tight bowling was the cause 


Btw - A Fan's Dilemma :- *content-ind.cricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/350140.html

Nice read


----------



## confused (May 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> RR sucked. BTW the way it is going, MI may win IPL.


. predict carefully, everyone said the same thing about KKR, then CSK, then RR ...


----------



## Who (May 8, 2008)

Nah, RR has a very good chance of going to the semies, sometimes things don't work out & you lose, even champions lose in their bad days, about MI well even though they beat DD, RR, i still have doubt about them, IMO the best teams IPL should be DD & RR, they don't have big names, they still prove thier worth.

 Anyway MI is going on a dream run, let's how long it will last but i doubt the whole IPL now, MI was losing so badly, suddenly they start to beat the top teams, if this had only happen with MI i wouldn't have doubt but that's the same case with DC & RC when we think those guys are out of the tournament they start winning, i guess they do this so they can get crowed untill the semies, i mean very few fan will come to support a team that is already out of semies, anyway these are just my thoughts, i could be wrong so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2008)

Had Smith stayed in the crease without walking, the scene would have been different. He has been pivotal in RR's wins (except when Sohail took 6-14).


----------



## hawisback (May 8, 2008)

is akthar playing?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 8, 2008)

MI now on 6th position.
Feels Good


----------



## mrbgupta (May 8, 2008)

hawisback said:


> is akthar playing?



Not today.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

me neutral today....


----------



## adi007 (May 8, 2008)

I think today CSK will lose the match...and Delhi team will win


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 9, 2008)

wooohhhhhhhooooooooo..way to go KKR..way to go dada...all those dada bashers should "STFU" now..


----------



## ico (May 9, 2008)

Delhi lost yesterday........I hadn't liked the decision of giving Malik the ball......

Also, in these circumstances every bowler should bowl wicket to wicket.....

Anyways, an average score by Deccan disChargers........They could have hit in the end overs.....Now all the burden on their bowlers......


----------



## axxo (May 9, 2008)

adi007 said:


> I think today CSK will lose the match...and Delhi team will win


haha..you can only think..csk started their count again. last ball win anyway its the winning that matters.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> wooohhhhhhhooooooooo..way to go KKR..way to go dada...all those dada bashers should "STFU" now..


+1....


----------



## drgrudge (May 9, 2008)

Hmm... this Pathan should play for India. Seems DC is out of IPL Semis. 


And in another news... Chennai Super Kings Top Fair Play Standings.  


P.S: Lol as I type out, he's out!


----------



## gary4gar (May 9, 2008)

YAY! RR won!


Now the are the Leaders, Top of the Table.
First in ranking


@ashwin
why you  are advertising your blog posts here?, there is a blogger corner thread to do the same


----------



## prasad_den (May 9, 2008)

^^ Yusuf has in fact been a good asset to RR, both with the ball and the bat.. Quite a few talents have been found in this IPL BTW..


----------



## axxo (May 10, 2008)

am more than impressed with the bowling from Siddharth Trivedi.
another tall and young bowler for India, proved that bowling is not just about pace and swing. He got very good slow deliveries and yorkers much evident in the last match.


----------



## confused (May 10, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> all those dada bashers should "STFU" now..


hehe.

i only hope, his average performance in T20, doesnt affect his confidence in tests.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 10, 2008)

3/4 down is an ideal place for dada IMO..he can consolidate from there if he wants..lots of open gaps..and he cant take singles at will..then he can go after the spinners too...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 10, 2008)

btw..does anyone here know that dada's spell of 3-0-7-1 was the most economical spell in t20 history..wat do u say to that huh??


----------



## prasad_den (May 10, 2008)

Wow...! CSK won... Balaji bowled very decently - thoroughly deserved a hattrick..


----------



## Pathik (May 10, 2008)

Csk ftw.


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 11, 2008)

offtopic (i hope Mods won't mind ):





			
				Oh_Look_I'm_Banned said:
			
		

> ..Shalu/Shruti  sharma wala ??Woh to Multiple Personality Syndrome wala case that..........This one is only Personality Syndrome case....



can anybody tell me what was the case of Shalu/Shruti Sharma??


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

^^even i dont know. all but such things should have their links posted in a thread called "Thinkdigit: The Hall Of Fame".


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 11, 2008)

back to back man of the match awards..  DADA ROX

i just hope they keep up this momentum with delhi...


----------



## mrbgupta (May 11, 2008)

Dada bashers bite the dust again !


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

it was unbelievable batting by dada. though missed a certain century.
also bowling well too.


----------



## Who (May 11, 2008)

RR won !! take that DD, we are at the TOP, GO RR, proud to be a RR supporter.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2008)

smit said:


> RR won !! take that DD, we are at the TOP, GO RR, proud to be a RR supporter.


Congrats smit for the vicotry......

Sehwag didn't have any good plan for Watson, I think.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2008)

thanks RR. bcoz now DD and KKR, have same points. and only about 0.1 net run rate seperates them. *DD* = *D*own the *D*rain


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

DD vs KKR at eden on the 13th..day after tomorrow..lets see who has the last laugh..DD has an edge though..coz the knight riders havent beaten any team other the two they have, in the tournament


----------



## ico (May 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> DD vs KKR at eden on the 13th..day after tomorrow..lets see who has the last laugh..DD has an edge though..coz the knight riders havent beaten any team other the two they have, in the tournament


And I guess, this is for the 1st time that DD & KKR are meeting.......

Which team are you supporting Amd???....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

i will be supporting KKR...obviously..  ..hope they win..  
let DD and KKR kick dhoni/yuvi's asses..


----------



## axxo (May 12, 2008)

Let dhoni/yuvi kick dada and sehwag as*es


----------



## confused (May 12, 2008)

*content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/engine/series/313494.html?view=pointstable


KKR in top four, for first time in weeks.
yippie-ki-yay mother trucker.


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2008)

Delhi's out of top 4 now??


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

^^yep..delhi out of the top 4..tomorrows match will be quite a decider...if bangalore wins today..whoever wins tomorrow will go be 2nd in the table..


----------



## hawisback (May 12, 2008)

will akthar play next match as he said.???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2008)

ya he will play as far as I know.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 12, 2008)

Dada is pushing hard for Akhtar but coach is the man to say the final word.


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

The day is here.
MI vs CSK.


----------



## Who (May 13, 2008)

it's on 14th IIRC


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

heard that sachin to most likely play tommorows match. If such a situation comes then MI has slightly better advantage of winning this match.


----------



## narangz (May 13, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Punjab won the match


----------



## prasad_den (May 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> The day is here.
> MI vs CSK.


Thats for tomorrow.. Today is DD vs KKR..!!


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

Nice 'controlled' bowling by DD.......Now lets see how does the batsmen fair out..........

The momentum is towards us, we should really win this match........


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

hmm...all senior player teams are struggling, both laxman&dravid teams are almost out of competition. now its upto saurav and sachin.


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

go KKR go!!!

DD 32-4 after 5 overs. c'mon KKR.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

Lol..man.....Akhtar completely owned the batting order today......


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

^^match not over yet. also akthar has1 over left.


----------



## aritrap (May 13, 2008)

Guys, did u see the way Shoaib bowled in his 1st match in the IPL. He was outstanding. I'm hoping that my team(KKR) wins the match.

it is 64-5 now in 10 overs.


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

67-6 after 11.1 overs. c'mon KKR. finish them.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

confused said:


> 67-6 after 11.1 overs. c'mon KKR. finish them.


Wait, Maharoof is still left.....


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

no one is left


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 13, 2008)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!  

bring it on guys..you were the ones shouting at dada and kkr when they were losing..bring it on guys...letsc what u have got..whers mr "STFU" ??????where is he??? 

i want to hear from him too..

GOOOO KKR>..KORECHI LORECHI JEEETECHI..WE ARE PROUND OF U...U PROVED ALL THE DUMBHEADED A*8es where they actually belong...


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

yippie-ki-yay.

was a bit shocked by that 5 wides. but little did i know, that match would be over the next ball.

go KKR go.

BTW - i am not a "dada basher". but i thought he was over-reacting today to misfields and 5wides.


----------



## neelu09 (May 13, 2008)

kkr is celebrating way too much, i mean i understand it was a great win but victory lap for a league win!!! can't digest this. They need to get their feet on ground.


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

^^yeah yeah, lets see RR defend 130 odd runs.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 13, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> kkr is celebrating way too much, i mean i understand it was a great win but victory lap for a league win!!! can't digest this. They need to get their feet on ground.




noun wants ur stupid comments on the best match of the ipl so far..


----------



## neelu09 (May 13, 2008)

confused said:


> ^^yeah yeah, lets see RR defend 130 odd runs.




but victory lap ------they are reacting as if they have won ipl......


----------



## confused (May 13, 2008)

@neelu09 - did you expect KKR to win? i certainly didnt. DD has an explosive list of players. Beating them is difficult anyday, but doing it after a bad 1st innings is simply awesome. And not to mention, the main point... DD and KKR had same points, but now KKR has a better chance of qualifying to the semis........ and just 3 games ago, they were written off.


----------



## Family Guy (May 14, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> kkr is celebrating way too much, i mean i understand it was a great win but victory lap for a league win!!! can't digest this. They need to get their feet on ground.





amd64_man2005 said:


> noun wants ur stupid comments on the best match of the ipl so far..




then csk shud hav made preity to lap dance wen the scored 240


----------



## neelu09 (May 14, 2008)

confused said:


> @neelu09 - did you expect KKR to win? i certainly didnt. DD has an explosive list of players. Beating them is difficult anyday, but doing it after a bad 1st innings is simply awesome. And not to mention, the main point... DD and KKR had same points, but now KKR has a better chance of qualifying to the semis........ and just 3 games ago, they were written off.




offcourse i did...it was akhtar's first game and i knew he will be charged up and it happened......and i never wrote them off.....not even MI.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

hahaha..sweet revenge..i just want ganguly to kick shane warne in his butt and get him packing to australia...


----------



## neelu09 (May 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> hahaha..sweet revenge..i just want ganguly to kick shane warne in his butt and get him packing to australia...



what revenge....i think this was the first time these sides met.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

i meant on akhtar's side..


----------



## ico (May 14, 2008)

Congrats to KKR for the win, Shoaib Akhtar changed the game by blasting off Sehwag, Gambhir and Shikhar Dhawan.......


----------



## confused (May 14, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> offcourse i did...it was akhtar's first game and i knew he will be charged up and it happened......and i never wrote them off.....not even MI.


u misunderstood me... i meant "did u expect KKR to win after scoring 130 runs?". we have seen teams easily chase down scores of 160+. defending 130 was going to be hard.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Congrats to KKR for the win, Shoaib Akhtar changed the game by blasting off Sehwag, Gambhir and Shikhar Dhawan.......




dhawan was blasted by Dinda... shoaib blasted the top 4..bad move by delhi to put dhawan at the bottom..


----------



## mrbgupta (May 14, 2008)

OMG !! just came back from Eden Gardens ! Amazing !
Best Match so far for me as spectator.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2008)

MS Dhoni Pepsi Ad
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8r7LlwyPY8


Dhoni for Sonata
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRISSW-Essc


----------



## prasad_den (May 14, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> OMG !! just came back from Eden Gardens ! Amazing !
> Best Match so far for me as spectator.


Akhtar was breathing fire... And this format suits him very well, where he needs to bowl just 4 fiery overs. So no worries about stamina and bowling all the overs on the trot. KKR's bowling attack has become much better now.


----------



## Roadripper (May 14, 2008)

Yipeee KKr won thanks to akhta and shukla at the last... dada has got some luck at last....


----------



## lywyre (May 14, 2008)

Sachin is back. Though I am a CSK fan, I want Mumbai to win today and Sachin to be the Man of Match .


----------



## Pathik (May 14, 2008)

^^ I feel exactly the same.


----------



## alok4best (May 14, 2008)

Pollock finishes probably the tightest bowling spell of IPL..
4 ovs...9 for 1.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

^^hahaha...dada 3-7-1


----------



## Cool G5 (May 14, 2008)

^^^^ ha ha ha 
3 overs compared with 4


----------



## alok4best (May 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^hahaha...dada 3-7-1




Dada 2.33 Runs per over,
Pollock. 2.25 Runs per over.....hahahahahahehehehehehehuhuhuhuh....happy??


----------



## lywyre (May 14, 2008)

Dada didnot bowl to the openers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Dada 2.33 Runs per over,
> Pollock. 2.25 Runs per over.....hahahahahahehehehehehehuhuhuhuh....happy??




dada took the wicket of rahul dravid..and he bowled when the power play was off...with the field spread out..

shoaib akhtar 3-11-4...

sohail tanvir 4-16-6

much better than that of pollock...

jaysuriya wringing csk's neck..


----------



## Pathik (May 14, 2008)

Go MI. 
Jayasuriya & Sachin ftw.
Sachin out.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 14, 2008)

Mumbai  Won.
Celebrations away. 
Go Indians Go.


----------



## neelu09 (May 14, 2008)

i can't find a better word but i will simply say....................AWESOME


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 14, 2008)

MUMBAI THRASHED CSk 

such a small field..58 mtrs for the boundary...kolkata vs mumbai will be a real skulldigger.. 

now its shoaib ve jayasurya


----------



## confused (May 14, 2008)

^^now if KKR defeat those bombay indians (BI), then most probably, KKR will be 3 rd on rankings, while CSK will drop to fourth. (due to net run rate)


----------



## Dipen01 (May 14, 2008)

^^^
Thats gonna be so tough on me 

I am not sure who i am gonna support... As both are my fav... I am huge fan of Dada, Jaya and Pollock 

Its gonna be kickass Shoaib V Jaya... If Jaya clicks then his lazy flicks will carry to sixexs.. If not then we will see stumps scatter around the field 

Also both the teams have momentum with them.. I hope they share 1 point each  or may be as MI has one more match, they can gift it to KKR lol..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2008)

dunno why dhoni keeps morkel down the order, always 

fleming has got to find his rythem, pretty quick


----------



## confused (May 14, 2008)

^^actually, today i didnt know whom to support, coz i hate BI, and i also hate MS Dhoni from the bottom of my heart.
so i was cheering every time a wicket fell.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

vada pav just kicked the living hell out of the idli


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 15, 2008)

What a inning by jaysurya ..............
I enjoyed the match very match. I love watching *CSK loosing match*

*I am planing to make a website related to CSK worst performance. What you guys think *


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

^^i think you mean "sad-ha pav". 



iMav said:


> vada pav just kicked the living hell out of the idli


then about 27th april's match we can say


> biryani kicked the living hell out of the vada pav



both matches were eerily similar.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

forget the past talk about the present


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> forget the past talk about the present


what a lame reply


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

hmph

we are not the ones who self pro claimed to be the toughest team (kkr, mi....), even with avg. players we are at 3rd spot. eat that, watevr sada hua pav ya sh1t between pav. LOOL

& by the looks of it, most of the other teams' fans seem PLASTIC  (e.g. kkr's)

when their team lost, they raped their teams with lame gay names.

this is a tamasha cricket, so TRY to enjoy it.



i thought Mumbai had a good crowd, but they were not.

see any match held at chennai, the crowd just roars when a guy hits six or gets out, regardless of the team.

thats a called enjoying.

ppl are comparing this ipl crap with ODI's.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

^^ dude, ur 2 teams:

1. chennai went flat once hayden left, you got no star player so what, it was ur team management who felt that hayden, phoni, goni, murli would be enough but what they forgot was murli is useless in india and hayden will not be there and without a decent team a good captain can't do anything

2. bangalore is in a rut, they can't get over The Mistake Called Rahul Dravid


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ dude, ur 2 teams:
> 
> 1. chennai went flat once hayden left, you got no star player so what, it was ur team management who felt that hayden, phoni, goni, murli would be enough but what they forgot was murli is useless in india and hayden will not be there and without a decent team a good captain can't do anything
> 
> 2. bangalore is in a rut, they can't get over The Mistake Called Rahul Dravid



we(csk) are not whining about star players like others, i said even with avg. players we are at top 3, you had star player since the start & only now you are winning


---
my two teams?


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> we(csk) are not whining about star players like others, i said even with avg. players we are at top 3, you had star player since the start & only now you are winning


 the concept of this star player is sh1t ur talking as if this star player is some1 who has has some super powers  u had enough star power in phoni, murli, hayden, kahan gayi?


----------



## Family Guy (May 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> eat that, watevr sada hua pav ya sh1t between pav. LOOL
> 
> & by the looks of it, most of the other teams' fans seem PLASTIC (e.g. kkr's)
> 
> ...


I agree with each and every point.Specially the one about plastic KKR supporters.Those fantards are really annoying.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> the concept of this star player is sh1t ur talking as if this star player is some1 who has has some super powers  u had enough star power in phoni, murli, hayden, kahan gayi?




you're the one who stared star player crap

btw did sachin win you the match?
or is RR at top coz of Yusuf pathan alone?


oh wait, how did KKR win the last match?

coz of ganguly's bowling? 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

whatever it is, whether CSK wins or loses, i'm not gonna whine like other noobs, its my team, & its just a game, a lame one at that, some 1 has to win & someone has to lose.

at the end of the day, i enjoyed the match, nice sixes by that bald jayasuriya


----------



## Dipen01 (May 15, 2008)

I am a supporter of KKR .. Whats so plastic about that.. The only reason i am supporting it is because of Dada nothing else..

Whats so fantardic about that :O ??????


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

not all the fans of kkr, just the few, who say "yeahhhhhhhhhhh" when kkr wins & say "ganguly you (*&%((&^^%^%$%^*&(*^....." when kkr loses


----------



## Dipen01 (May 15, 2008)

For me, i always had this fondness towards underdogs..  so whenever a team plays, More often than not i am the one who supports the obvious losers unless its International..

For e.g in tomo match, i am gonna support for Deccan Chargers.. 

Also another criteria is ur fav players... if they are playing you are bound to cheer them..

And same goes for players you dislike.. I have firm dislike for Yuvraj and Sreesanth so no matter who they play, I always find myself cheering opposite team...


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> you're the one who stared star player crap


hey i didnt, i just said that the vada pavs beat the crap out of the idlis


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2008)

dudes..just cut the crap....just burn the fact that u guys are losing and stop commenting on sour grapes...

kkr was the worst hit with ponting and mccullum gone and no big hitters in the team..saurav ganguly..the 10th highest run getter in ipl and the man with the 2nd lowest economy rate brought them to this place..i just wish csk gets kicked..tired with those bloody csk fans..

btw remember guys..the man who created a website on csk..says much...so CSK.."STFU"


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

ya whatever *www.awimb.com/fudforum/images/smiley_icons/yawn.gif

csk fans have the least post here, i guess.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> csk fans have the least post here, i guess.


coz u have nothing to post


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

^that was seriously the lamest reply.

ya, mi & kkr have got a "LOT" to talk about. 

btw, that csk fans-least post was reply to 


			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> i just wish csk gets kicked..tired with those bloody csk fans.


dunno how one gets tired of csk fans when they didnt post that much & in a "fanboy" way. 


still the top score is unbeaten.

-----------------------------------

LOOL

RR team scared to go back to Jaipur.
currently holidaying at Goa.

The Shane duo & Smith "may" quit IPL.
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

(NDTV news)


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> coz u have nothing to post



for ur notice
Balaji first hatrick wicket taker of IPL
CSK scored the max runs 240
leading in fair play award

Chennai fans take everything as sportive when it comes to cricket. Pakistan players love to play here at chennai than any other part of this country. 

Winning and losing part of game..jayasuriya hits century today(how many times he get passed above 20) akthar gets 4 wk last match(how about in next upcoing matches)..and you guys really missed out mentioning the real performers like yusuf pathan, tanvir and others who have beeb performing consistently in most matches.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> I am a supporter of KKR .. The only reason i am supporting it is because of Dada nothing else..


exactly same here.



axxo said:


> leading in fair play award


i think that fair play award is a joke. coz if i remember right, in the match where har-BAN-jan slapped sree-is-no-saint, MI got 10 points. seriously whats going on?

BTW - i dont have anything against CSK. i only hate that DHOBI (washerman) guy.


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

confused said:


> exactly same here.
> 
> BTW - i dont have anything against CSK. i only hate that DHOBI (washerman) guy.



why dude? whats wrong with him? atleast he brought us T20 world cup title.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

axxo said:


> why dude? whats wrong with him? atleast he brought us T20 world cup title.


i hate him coz he tried and has succeeded in getting rid of dada from the one-day side, even though dada is playing in the best form of his career. (winning world cup was a team effort.. why should MSD take all the credit?)


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

confused said:


> i hate him coz he tried and has succeeded in getting rid of dada from the one-day side, even though dada is playing in the best form of his career. (winning world cup was a team effort.. why should MSD take all the credit?)



definitely team effort...but there must be one to represent the team. But i do agree ganguly was taken out from the team when we was in his best.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

axxo said:


> for ur notice
> Balaji first hatrick wicket taker of IPL
> CSK scored the max runs 240
> leading in fair play award


u said jaya scored century this time only, how many times did balaji take hat-tricks, how many times did csk score 240  the same no. of times jaya scored the blazing ton 


axxo said:


> Chennai fans take everything as sportive when it comes to cricket. Pakistan players love to play here at chennai than any other part of this country.


ya i know u chennai supporters are so sportive tht u ban others


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

^if one guy does that, that doesnt mean all the other chennai/csk fans are same  (same with kkr, not all are plastic fans)


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> u said jaya scored century this time only, how many times did balaji take hat-tricks, how many times did csk score 240  the same no. of times jaya scored the blazing ton
> ya i know u chennai supporters are so sportive tht u ban others



if at all not everytime 240...we(csk) scored once 209(exactly dont remember) and couple of time over 180.....what about jaya..did he score 70 and 50's two times ..
and for ur sake..even when ur jaya scoreing at jet pace..balaji''s econ rate was under 4.

for u guys you dont have any other point to degrade our statistics..take that single ban as a reason and protest for another 100 years..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2008)

^^^lol...dhoni was wise enuf to bowl balaji for 2 overs so that his economy remains intact..


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^lol...dhoni was wise enuf to bowl balaji for 2 overs so that his economy remains intact..



who knows..he would have got the wicket of sanath  may be in his next 2 overs


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2008)

^^maybe he would have been hit for 6 sixes in the next over..we need to pick up sanath and sachu as soon as possible...


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^maybe he would have been hit for 6 sixes in the next over..we need to pick up sanath and sachu as soon as possible...



you anticipate a world record..but mine was a resonable one..
agree with the second point though


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2008)

Delhi Daredevls's performance has been very disappointing in last 3-4 matches.They could have easily won  against CSK but Shoaib Malik messed it up.Some drop-catches against RR cost them the match and then KKR!!133 was nothing compared to the talent DD team has!
I hope everything goes right today


----------



## Dipen01 (May 15, 2008)

confused said:


> BTW - i dont have anything against CSK. i only hate that DHOBI (washerman) guy.



loool... exactly same thing...

I just can't stand him...

So i dont support CSK


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Delhi Daredevls's performance has been very disappointing in last 3-4 matches.They could have easily won  against CSK but Shoaib Malik messed it up.Some drop-catches against RR cost them the match and then KKR!!133 was nothing compared to the talent DD team has!
> I hope everything goes right today



please gve some credit to the way KKR played..they totally outclassed th DDs..there was no way they could have won..the way shoaib was bowling..


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

Yeah.....we won yesterday as I had gone to see the match....... But only DDs batting.....

My record of 100% win is still maintained....



amd64_man2005 said:


> please gve some credit to the way KKR played..they totally outclassed th DDs..there was no way they could have won..the way shoaib was bowling..


I give complete credit to KKR......It was Shoaib who made the difference. He is really lethal...


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

^ ^ people obtain self-satisfaction this way also!


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ people obtain self-satisfaction this way also!


Satisfaction is good na??....... If we'll not be satisfied then we can really mess up.... But yeah, don't be satisfied with the poor performance.

India and DD have won all the matches which I've gone to see in Feroz Shah Kotla, that means I'm lucky (though I may be wrong but still... ) for the team I support..... D


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2008)

i just hope ur unlucky for the 22nd.. 

todays the match to look out for..we need to win this one to keep our hopes alive...


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^cmon its not that dire... plus our net rr is the best among the eight teams....


----------



## sam_1710 (May 16, 2008)

^^^ RCB's runrate is the best .. not KKR!! .. Well that is if you ignore the little 'Negative' sign before the number..


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^lol:d


----------



## Dipen01 (May 16, 2008)

damn i really feel for RCB  

But rahul was really stupid in selecting Sunil Joshi, Anil Kumble , Wasim Jaffer.. 

He is an icon player so we can give him an exception.. But other players were waste of money..

Well Boucher, Kallis, Zaheer etc failed to click together.. That had led them down on several occasions.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> ^^^ RCB's runrate is the best .. not KKR!! .. Well that is if you ignore the little 'Negative' sign before the number..


.....Lol.....


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

why KKR chose former test cricketer akash chopra for opening their innings? IMO he should have been kicked out of team as csk did to parthiv patel


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

axxo said:


> why KKR chose former test cricketer akash chopra for opening their innings? IMO he should have been kicked out of team as csk did to parthiv patel


For experimentation and boosting his morale............


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

oops...5 down KKR


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

axxo said:


> oops...5 down KKR


Lol...now 6.........getting pawned.........Dada the lone fighter.......Really feeling bad.


----------



## Pathik (May 16, 2008)

I hope they dont get the lowest score in IPL. MI ROCKS!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

KKR down and out!


----------



## mrbgupta (May 16, 2008)

1.5 batsmen's team!


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

Anyways, all I want to say is.......Anything can happen in T20, Kolkata can still win.....

BTW I also support Mumbai.....Go Kolkata Go....................to the dressing room......


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> 1.5 batsmen's team!



whats that??
score update: 65/9


----------



## Pathik (May 16, 2008)

The lowest score in IPL. 67. Kolkata. Sucks


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> The lowest score in IPL. 67. Kolkata. Sucks


Kolkata doesn't suck.......Every team has to face ups & downs......

* Lol....guys see the number of posts each guy posted in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=85265*

* Amd64 and I are on the top..........*


----------



## Who (May 16, 2008)

My name is there !! anyway KKR have been thrashed in batting, MI is winning on their pitch like they unbeatable , let's hope they lose out on other pitch.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

Its really said to see gaurav_indian not posting here.....He has been inactive since 5th May.

drgrudge isn't posting here since a week.......


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2008)

^it maybe coz of "over enthusiast " 14 yr ol likes' posts


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2008)

Very bad day for kkr,  i also cant understand why Akash Chopra is playing in t20


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2008)

Gaurav should come back to this thread.And the other guy...whatever his _name_ was will not be missed much , he should spend his time reading books and donating money to those who write blog entries for him. 

19 runs needed in only 96 balls and barely 8 wickets in hands.
C'mon KKR, you can pull this thing off.


----------



## Who (May 16, 2008)

MI wins in 5.3 overs, KKR pawn in this match.


----------



## neelu09 (May 16, 2008)

and someone said i made a stupid statement...you can see what happens when you are overconfident....way to go MI


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

bad day for KKR...anyway i get back my words against sanath..hes such a great batsman cant stop him when he gets his flow on...proved much today and if bowlers like ishant shaoib could be thrashed like this no matter csk bowlers gone to that extent in last match.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

hahahahahahaha  hahahahahaha


----------



## Cool G5 (May 16, 2008)

It doesn't gets better than this.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2008)

LOL..well played MI..thrashed KKR left right and centre..i wanted sachin to end the innings..but sorry for him..else it was MI all the way...


----------



## Dipen01 (May 16, 2008)

lol pure ownage..  KKR batted poorly and MI bowled superbly..


----------



## confused (May 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Kolkata doesn't suck.......Every team has to face ups & downs......
> 
> * Lol....guys see the number of posts each guy posted in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=85265*
> 
> * Amd64 and I are on the top..........*


im fourth.

anyway - very dissapointing performance by KKR today. good thing i was not at home, so didnt watch the thrashing...

hoping KKR will pull up their socks next time.....
--------------
where is imav?? i'll post it before he does


> vada pav just kicked the living hell out of rasagulla


(no offence meant guys)


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

yes, its unfortunate, especially after their last performance. Lets see!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2008)

living hell is an understatement...lol..but if kolkata had bowled first the result could have been different...


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

Well after every game there are iffs and butts 

All a team can do i move on.. and avoid mistakes in next match


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2008)

confused said:


> vada pav just kicked the living hell out of rasagulla


----------



## jxcess2 (May 17, 2008)

Hey Guys just got some inside news: *All matches in IPL are fixed*. And you know who is reponsible for the rigging? Yes that's right it's Mukesh Ambani. Don't be surprised to find mumbai indians, the dark horses reaching the finals.


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

damn...if the above is true i will stop watching matches from now on...(but look for scores @ cricinfo )


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2008)

^^^lol the baove is just jealous coz MI made it to the final..i really hope for a KKR vs MI final..


----------



## ico (May 17, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^lol the baove is just jealous coz MI made it to the final..i really hope for a KKR vs MI final..


That will not be true........DD will surely get into the Finals........


----------



## Who (May 17, 2008)

yeah, yeah dream on, RR to win the IPL   !!!


----------



## krazzy (May 17, 2008)

OK now I definitely gotta put MI back in my siggy!


----------



## jxcess2 (May 17, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^lol the baove is just jealous coz MI made it to the final..i really hope for a KKR vs MI final..



Hey dude, I am frm mumbai and I don't give a damn abt Kolkatta. So the question of me being jealous is really stupid. I have inside news that MI will reach the finals and also that the Rajasthan team will not win the cup. So u now know where to put ur money.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2008)

whos the second finalist then?? :O


----------



## Pathik (May 17, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey Guys just got some inside news: *All matches in IPL are fixed*. And you know who is reponsible for the rigging? Yes that's right it's Mukesh Ambani. Don't be surprised to find mumbai indians, the dark horses reaching the finals.



Yep. These rumours are abound after MI started winning.


----------



## ico (May 17, 2008)

aandhi & baarish ne match ka kabada kar diya.......DD ne mast shuruwat kari......94-1 in 8 overs

and Sehwag was on fire....

Lets hope it starts quickly as there is no rain at the moment here in Gurgaon.

Lol @ this comment on Rediff:


> *Rain Rain go again, come again another day, Little Viru wants to play...and we wanna watch his explosive batting - the fastest Century of all time!*


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

I am wishing for 

Seminal groups like this

1- Jaipur (They are almost there)
2- MI (Looking at thier current form, Also weaker teams like DC and RCB are yet to play)
3- DD (They have got a good chance with goot batting) 
4 - KKR (I am fan of Dada lol - Although i am not pretty sure if they will make it)


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2008)

if the match gets washed away..good for us.. if we win tomorrow then we will be on the top again.. 

but its raining in kolkata too..thats the main problem..hope we get a match tomorrow


----------



## Cool G5 (May 17, 2008)

Seeing Mi vs KKR highlights. LOL


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2008)

covers off for now..


----------



## neelu09 (May 18, 2008)

rain spoils everything...i really wanted MI and DD in semis but now it seems only one could make it.....sehwag's over changed the game.....


----------



## ico (May 18, 2008)

Rain spoiled the whole game......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 18, 2008)

if we win tomorrow..we will be in real close contention..we can even kick csk off...  

best of luck to us..hope we click..


----------



## Pathik (May 18, 2008)

Looking at the rankings, i think these teams ll get in the semis.
RR, MI, CSK, KXP
Good luck to KKR, DD.


----------



## confused (May 18, 2008)

why r ppl spreading rumours around?? i personally find them silly, and hard to believe.


----------



## axxo (May 18, 2008)

currently KKR is stronger than CSK...although i would prefer CSK to win today...KKR has got more chance of winning todays match.



Cool G5 said:


> Seeing Mi vs KKR highlights. LOL



 that match itself will bea  highlight...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 18, 2008)

^^^for kolkata hussey and ganguly have to fire..and the bowleers need to fire..ishant has not been a revelation any longer...i m going to eden for the match..hope me and srk bring some gud luck..lol


----------



## davinci (May 18, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey Guys just got some inside news: *All matches in IPL are fixed*. And you know who is reponsible for the rigging? Yes that's right it's Mukesh Ambani. Don't be surprised to find mumbai indians, the dark horses reaching the finals.



even my friend told me da same thing.he said da final would b mi vs kkr.lets c what happens.


----------



## superking (May 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> if we win tomorrow..we will be in real close contention..we can even kick csk off...
> 
> best of luck to us..hope we click..






lol..very interesting mate...all the best


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey Guys just got some inside news: *All matches in IPL are fixed*. And you know who is reponsible for the rigging? Yes that's right it's Mukesh Ambani. Don't be surprised to find mumbai indians, the dark horses reaching the finals.


the cheap Indian attitude of finding fault in any and everything 

India starts winning international matches ppl start saying fixing hai, MI starts winning evey1 starts saying fixing.

did any of u guys even see shahrukh's face when they the kkr was annihilated  sure didn't make for 1 that would suggest fixing


----------



## superking (May 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> CSK ROCKS.....   first team to score below 100 batting first..u rock CSK..go for it...i am with u..





hahahahahahahahahahaha....look who has said this...when they themselves cant make 70.lol....  KKR rocks yeaahhhh..

and for ur kind information 109 is not below hundred..guess u have difficulties in learning maths...go for tuitions dude


----------



## drgrudge (May 18, 2008)

Got to love Kolkata. Pin drop silence! 

Interestingly, MS D (Yam Yes Dhoni from Chennai) is fielding. Hope we can get a few wickets so that Dhnoi bhaiya can also bowl.


----------



## superking (May 18, 2008)

wow dada's middle stump is missing.....thanks MR.amd to bring some luck to dada by goin to watch the match


----------



## Who (May 18, 2008)

dada does it again, great ball from ntini


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

150 runs to chase. It's a tempting target and confusing one too. Let's see what Dhoni's team can do. If they can see off Akhtar, the game will be safely in their hands


----------



## prasad_den (May 18, 2008)

CSK won by DL method...!! Not really the way one would like to win, but still they would have done so, had the match gone for the entire length..  And I feel the catch dropped by Dinda was very crucial, at hindsight.. Probably the equation would have been different if CSK were at 55/1 at the end..



			
				desiibond said:
			
		

> If they can see off Akhtar, the game will be safely in their hands


And thats what they did... See off Akhtar and I.Sharma.. Once they managed to get off the first 4 overs without losing a wicket, the game was theirs..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 18, 2008)

just came back from eden...our ipl is over..best of luck to the four semifinalists..there no way now that DD or KKR can make it to the semis...


----------



## prasad_den (May 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> just came back from eden...our ipl is over..best of luck to the four semifinalists..there no way now that DD or KKR can make it to the semis...


Must have been quite a storm over there...!! How was the experience..?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 18, 2008)

Mumbai Indians put a target of 179 for Deccan chargers.
Still defendable, let's see.
MI must make early breakthroughs to win this one.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah today was very disappointing day... 

Dada's team losing , Although now i am convinced that they don't deserve the place in Semis.. Worst Batting lineup and Bowling didnt click today... Theres not a single batsman that can be relied upon in every match... Dada clicked for 2 matches out of 11.. Hussey clicked for 2 out of 11... Bowling saved us rest of the matches.. Nothing extraordinary.. Seems like Pakistani Team..   

Federer squandering 5-1 lead in first set and same 5-1 in 2nd set losing first set and luckily winning second one , just to lose the 3rd one.... Very tight match but I'd say Federer gave up all his advantage.. Anyways.. Best man won..

and finally India losing to Argentina in Hockey finals.. Just wen we thought that India is doing steady progress in Hockey, we had to lose this one


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

looks impossible now for DC to win. 100 runs to make in just 7 overs. 6 more wickets left. uphill task.


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

heheheh hohoho lalalala Mumbai on a roll  bring it on

but it's bad news, bravo is gonna leave


----------



## Who (May 18, 2008)

Looks like two more teams will now play for pride !


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

it's all over 

one more team (KKR) joins DC and RCB to play for pride


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

the vada pav just kiced the living hell out of the biryani


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

^^^ Biryani was kicked many times that there is no life left in it


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)




----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^ Biryani was kicked many times that there is no life left in it


  Yeah... its stale biryani now..!


----------



## confused (May 19, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> just came back from eden...our ipl is over..best of luck to the four semifinalists..there no way now that DD or KKR can make it to the semis...


cmon, lets have some hope. maybe 3 of 3 wins and KKR may reach semis. keeping fingers crossed.......

but have to say KKR is the most inconsistent team in the IPL.
DC and RBC are consistently losing,
RR and KXI are consistently winning,
while MI has had a stunning change of fortune...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2008)

lol...KKR and DC were the ones with winning streaks at the top..but came plumetting down...

if anyone wants to have a look at the pics..

*flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/

yea..we do have an outside chance...but MI is sure for the finals now with one match less and 2 points ahead of KKR...


----------



## drgrudge (May 19, 2008)

Till yesterday none of the semis berth were booked and now almost 3 spots are taken.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2008)

dinda lost the match for us....if the catch would have been taken..we would have won it acc to duckworth lewis...


----------



## drgrudge (May 19, 2008)

^^ 
Dude, I want to use this photo in my blog's header: *flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/2501681277/ 

Ok?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2008)

ooh sure..my pleasure


----------



## drgrudge (May 19, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks.  Already using it before your consent.  

Anyone other good photos wrt CSK that I can add to my blog's header?


----------



## mrbgupta (May 19, 2008)

Nice A$$es ! I know the reason.


----------



## Roadripper (May 19, 2008)

Its almost impossible for dada s teeam to reach semis unless they win al the threee ...I am keeping ma fingers crossed...


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

guys, ICC gave warning to SRK that he should not enter team's dressing room and team's dug up until the end of match.


----------



## jxcess2 (May 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> the cheap Indian attitude of finding fault in any and everything
> 
> India starts winning international matches ppl start saying fixing hai, MI starts winning evey1 starts saying fixing.
> 
> did any of u guys even see shahrukh's face when they the kkr was annihilated  sure didn't make for 1 that would suggest fixing



Hey kiddo, u seem to be new to this business of match fixing. First of all, shahrukh khan is a film actor. the expression u saw on his face was most probably frm one of his stupid films where he gets awards for overacting. Secondly, if u r big enuf to read & understand the news, u will know that marlon samuels, the west indian cricketer has recently been banned for match fixing. So if one can do it, why can't the rest?

Here is some inside news: Punjab or Chennai will win the cup. So don't waste time on placing ur bets!


----------



## anispace (May 19, 2008)

^^
WTF?..SRKs got loads of money. why would he get into such scams and spoil his reputation? seems stupid.


----------



## Roadripper (May 19, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey kiddo, u seem to be new to this business of match fixing. First of all, shahrukh khan is a film actor. the expression u saw on his face was most probably frm one of his stupid films where he gets awards for overacting. Secondly, if u r big enuf to read & understand the news, u will know that marlon samuels, the west indian cricketer has recently been banned for match fixing. So if one can do it, why can't the rest?
> 
> Here is some inside news: Punjab or Chennai will win the cup. So don't waste time on placing ur bets!



u expect us to belive tht...lol


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey kiddo, u seem to be new to this business of match fixing. First of all, shahrukh khan is a film actor. the expression u saw on his face was most probably frm one of his stupid films where he gets awards for overacting. Secondly, if u r big enuf to read & understand the news, u will know that marlon samuels, the west indian cricketer has recently been banned for match fixing. So if one can do it, why can't the rest?
> 
> Here is some inside news: Punjab or Chennai will win the cup. So don't waste time on placing ur bets!


 
First, Can't you write in smaller fonts?

I think Mumbai will lift the 1st IPL. It was all fixed maybe like the WWE.


----------



## jxcess2 (May 19, 2008)

anispace said:


> ^^
> WTF?..SRKs got loads of money. why would he get into such scams and spoil his reputation? seems stupid.



yeah sharukh khan doesn't need to get involved in betting. he has loads of money. I was just playing with imav. But some low profile players specially frm india, sri lanka, south africa and west indies are definitely involved.


----------



## Roadripper (May 19, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> yeah sharukh khan doesn't need to get involved in betting. he has loads of money. I was just playing with imav. But some low profile players specially frm india, sri lanka, south africa and west indies are definitely involved.


Indians surely ll be involved... bet on thth...


----------



## Who (May 19, 2008)

So MI will reach the finals , either CSK or KX11 will win the cup, so RR will lose, the future is already told, cool & wow do you think we forum members bet money on cricket match , just Wow.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2008)

^^^No, MI will beat CSK to win the cup.. KXI and RR will be the other semi-finalists.


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey kiddo


 i would taken ur case in less than 30 seconds for calling me names, but considering the history of the thread i wont  be careful of what u say next time.

some ppl here are really weird and funny, i heard them talking today, at one time they say MI will win, then they says punjab, i wonder what are they? Anil ambani's peon  or preity's secretary or dhoni's


----------



## axxo (May 19, 2008)

90% of the chance are that KKR will be winner if and only they reach semis.

Now if that ruled MI get 60% chance..remaining 40% will be in favour of csk..bcause in ICL T20(Indian cricket league) chennai super stars emerged as the winner in the final...may be IPL would have fixed/formated the league to happen a similar thing so as to give CSK the title...just a prediction.


----------



## Who (May 19, 2008)

Lol , what is this some say MI will win, CSK will take the title, KKR will win if they get to the semis, don't forget about RR like the beginning, as a true supporter of RR i am with them like 9 other person on the forum, Go RR & bring the cup for the people jaipur, i am sure the IPL cup will bring joy to the sad people of jaipur because of the bomb blasts.


----------



## jxcess2 (May 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> i would taken ur case in less than 30 seconds for calling me names, but considering the history of the thread i wont  be careful of what u say next time.
> 
> some ppl here are really weird and funny, i heard them talking today, at one time they say MI will win, then they says punjab, i wonder what are they? Anil ambani's peon  or preity's secretary or dhoni's




So u don't like me calling u "kiddo"? Keep this in mind when u call someone cheap the next time. As for match fixing, it's true. One of my friends who is involved in betting was able to accurately predict the result just mins before each and every match. Thats what made me believe the matches are fixed. U can chose not to believe, I really don't care.


----------



## Roadripper (May 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> 90% of the chance are that KKR will be winner if and only they reach semis.
> 
> Now if that ruled MI get 60% chance..remaining 40% will be in favour of csk..bcause in ICL T20(Indian cricket league) chennai super stars emerged as the winner in the final...may be IPL would have fixed/formated the league to happen a similar thing so as to give CSK the title...just a prediction.




KKR r bad in form thse days ... if they enter semis they hava chance...bt favourites are RR and MI


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2008)

Delhi thrashing Bangalore.
90 runs in 6.5 overs.


----------



## confused (May 20, 2008)

actually IPL should be called InPL = Indian Non-Predictable League.
everyone writes off MI (including yours truly) suddenly they win 7 matches in a row.
everyone says KKR are favourites after first couple of matches, and then they keep getting pwned.......

btw - why isnt this thread sticky yet?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 20, 2008)

^There is no need of sticky.
After IPL get's over this thread will get dead.


----------



## mehulved (May 20, 2008)

axxo said:


> bcause in ICL T20(Indian cricket league) chennai super stars emerged as the winner in the final.


Wasn't it hyderabad that beat chennai in semis and lahore in finals?


----------



## drgrudge (May 20, 2008)

^^ 
He meant in the inaugural year. This year we were placed 3rd.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Delhi thrashing Bangalore.
> 90 runs in 6.5 overs.


When Sehwag and Gambhir get going,they can really thrash the opponents hard....

They're the leading run scorers in the IPL.....


----------



## prasad_den (May 20, 2008)

Looks like its game, set and match over for KKR.. Staring down the barrel right now at 96/4 after 15 overs..! Only a miracle can resue them now.


----------



## axxo (May 20, 2008)

well..dream over for KKR.


----------



## Who (May 20, 2008)

RR won !!! wooo, KKR's IPL is over i think,  Hope KKR enjoyed their stay , anyway good luck to RR for the semis.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 20, 2008)

woohooooooo RR win.MI and RR definitely set for finals


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2008)

Finally i dont feel disappointed even if KKR lost..

They just dont deserve to be there.. useless Pakistani team.. No good batsmen.. No Parternships.. No consistent wickettakers.. what do they expect..

Go MI


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

^^chameleon?? 

anyway, my IPL seems over too. will have to search new avatar...


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 21, 2008)

was shoaib injured? why dint KKR played him?


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

^^
Didn't you see him bowling in the CSK match? When he was just abt to bowl his first ball, got into a snag. He left the field after 4 overs. 


RR in semis. KXP, CSK, MI and DD to battle out for the remaining 3 slots. 

Hope CSK wins the IPL.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

confused said:


> ^^chameleon??
> 
> anyway, my IPL seems over too. will have to search new avatar...



Na re not chameleon... I was cheering KKR for the only reason of Ganguly.. and been disappointed in every innings except 91.. Even his other 50 was pathetic.. I mean they don't have a single decent hitter for first 6 overs.. Always end up losing 2/3 wickets in Powerplay and they barely touch the 6rpo even when Powerplay is over. After that its only catchup till 15ovrs with the hope of touching 140-150..   Its kinda thier habit now..

IMO the biggest loss of KKR was absence of Gayle and Shoaib.. We all know Gayle belongs to league of Sehwag and Jaya who can change the course of the match. Its would have mattered big time for KKR who have struggled with thier opening combo whole season..

Now other decent players are in MI - Pollock,Sachin and Jaya..  (Although i hate Uthappa)
Besides i am in Pune  so i was expected to cheer MI from beginning lol..

Anyways.. i hope there are serious changes at the end of this year for Bangalore and Kolkota both.. I won't mind if Ganguly and/or Dravid is even kicked out now.. Both the teams need Captains with aggressive bowling/batting and not just agressive behaviour.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

^^^we seriosuly cant blame ganguly for anything...with the batting line up we have...if ganguly goes in the frst 10 overs we dont evn manage a score of 150..so u can see how important he is..so he tries to keep his wicket without really charging for it..and he can up the anti in the last 10 overs..we really need some good batsmen if we are to go anywhere in the tournament next year..m always a KKR..noun can change it..luck has totally been against us..we hit the stumps when its not needed..yesterday...bunk..

and if u have to..kick sachin and axman out too..of the icon players saurav is the most succesful..more than 250 runs and 6 wickets...


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

First of Sachin has only played 3 matches, so don't jump guns there. second don't justify your loss with bad luck, KKR lost because they sucked, they didn't play well , accept it, no CSK, KX11 , RR,& MI fan came here & blame luck for there defeat, also stop defending Dada, your fellow Kolkatans are saying his captainship sucks on the news channel (NDTV right now), the first thing is KKR isn't like a team, 5 out of 4 matches have been won by individual efforts unlike CSK or RR for that matter.

  So if you are true fan take the defeat like a man & don't blame it to luck like loser & i hope KKR will do better in the next IPL.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 21, 2008)

anyone can help me find the press conference which takes place after each match and the live scoreboard w/o any clutters and compatible in opera.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

*@amd :-*

Actually i have been Ganguly fan since very beginning as in when he came back for 2nd time with Dravid.. He hit his peak in early 2000's but since last 2-3 years, i am trying to convince myself that he is still the same player but unfortunately he has lost touch.

Well barring that 91 and a six on free hit in hix next match.. I havent seen any shots that is full on confidence.. His awesome coverdrive which frustrated S.A to such an extent that they had to pack 6 ppl inside the ring on off side just to block the boundaries.. and i have seen him piercing that too..

All i see these days is his mistiming and majority of runs at 3rd man region or between covers and 3rd man region.. He was never a good leg side player or never a good puller so all he had in his weaponry was straight six which he is famous for and his cover drives.. Both of which are rare and the ones he manages to hit arent as clean as they are supposed to be..  10 mistimings and then he managed to clear the rope..

Plus most important thing is his attitude.. It has changed a lot.. He is just looking to get back into ODI side and that was pathetic when he said that in Presentation Ceremony..

Now you are saying that if Ganguly goes in first 10 overs we wont even score 150.. But what if he kicks ass in first 5 overs with a brisk 35 and overall score to say 55 and then het gets out.. It will do more good than he being on the pitch and then getting out in 11th over with 28runs (32balls).. Atleast ppl like Debarata Das/Hussey/Shukla can then then be tension free and carry on with 7rpo..So in the end they can easily reach to 175+. The main thing i feel is that they don't have a gameplan here. They just come and get totally defensive.. They need to attack from very 1st ball.. You have to mess line and length of bowler and not give him chance to settle..  Ok and in doing this say there will be first ball dismissals to good deliveries hell with it..  No need to get under pressure..

You will say that from all the Senior Icon players he has the best stats.. with runs and wickets.. But what are the use of those runs when you dont win the games.. Now what will Gambhir do with his Orange Cap if they dont Qualify for Semis...?  Individual contribution are waste unless they play as a team... Ganguly is batting too selfishly these days and mostly he looks scared and under pressure... And Bowling is not his forte so if he gets wickets or not doest make him all rounder.. If he gets wickets then well and good for team and also it compensates strike bowlers who dont get wickets.. 

IMO Sachin too is performaing badly and i dont think he's gonna success in this format.. Its his sheer presence in the team that is doing wonders for thier team.. Jaysuriya has got back his confidence just because Sachin is stading with him on non-striker end.. So even if he scored duck in every innings.. MI will gladly keep him.. But KKR dont have that luxury nor they have hitters like Jaya or strike bolwers like Pollock.. 

On the other hand Dravid did pretty good job in last 2-3 matches to make a statement but he is still not the right man for his team and he is facing the same problem.. The team doesnt jell well and its not performing as a group.. They just dont have the enthusiam.. Stupid Pravin Kumar, Zaheer Khan ..  I mean cmon they should be ashamed to be even called International Players with thier performance.. Kallis and Boucher are in no way players for his team..and Kumble - That guy is strictly a test player what is he doing in 20-20.. New kids like Kohli, Goswami might do wonders but rest of the players just seem lazy..

Laxman is similar to dravid but luckily for Deccan Chargers he is already out...

*Damn didnt realise poori raam kahani likh dee lol....*


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

shahrukh and ganguly -showdown 
*www.timesnow.tv/NewsDtls.aspx?NewsId=8619


----------



## axxo (May 21, 2008)

I agree 100% with Dipen01. Iam a huge fan of saurav when he started his career...he was as promising as what now is gambhir with his strokes and shots. But ever since he become captain he lost his batting and there after he never seems to come out of it except for the aus tour i could see some confidence but not as he was in his initial career.
Why senior players of India couldnt play as aggressive as some australian players like hayden, ghilli. I dont know what's backing up them from playing their natural shots.


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

My predictions for the day... CSK and KXP will win.  


For anyone interested: Preview : Chennai Super Kings Vs Royal Challengers Bangalore


----------



## amitabhishek (May 21, 2008)

Whatever little matches that KKR won it won only on individual brilliance. Partnerships will win the tournament. Anyhow better luck next time.

Dada needs to work on his attitude he may be prince of Calcutta but this will not win him the trophy.


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> anyone can help me find the press conference which takes place after each match and the live scoreboard w/o any clutters and compatible in opera.


NDTV cricket's live scoreboard works well in Opera too..! Not sure about the press conferences. Probably the official T20 site will have that too, 'coz I know for a fact that it streams the matches live everyday..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 21, 2008)

Bad team selection let down the KKR team in this edition of IPL. I mean, in 20-20 you must attack from the start at an average of 8-10 runs per over. We did not have the openers who would make the score, say 40-0 or 40-1 (1 wicket down max) at the end of 4 overs. Then we can expect a score of around 160-170 at the end of 20 overs. We have to be aggressive throughout the 20 overs. There is no question of consolidation in like the 50 over match. Time of consolidation will only come when say, 2-3 quick wickets fell down.

Our openers were on average, reaching a score of around 45-50 in 10 overs, and that too after loosing 2-3 wickets. Our openers never gave us a good start so that the middle order could continue the hitting. And we were too overdependent on Ganguly and Hussey. Once they go, the batting is exposed. Only Salman Butt can be fit as a genuine opener.

We can say, we were also unlucky, as we did not get the service of Ponting, Gayle or McCullum for long. Bowling was also weak, Ishant was getting hit at the beginning and Shoiab is not fit every match. We did not have someone like Jayasuriya as opening batsman or Ntini or Pollock as opening bowler who would put pressure on the opponent right from the beginning. Hafeez and Akash Chopra are not 20-20 openers. So please do not blame Ganguly alone. When the condition of the team is like this (no balance), these things are bound to happen.

So better luck next time. Maybe we will have a better and a more balanced team next year.


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

KXP crusing.. I want to see a 200 run target.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

The Team Managers over dependence on Coach is also not good.. Captain should be given full priviledge to chose whomsoever he wants too.. Buchanan seems uninterested at times, may be thats his nature but i dont think you need hitech coaches in IPL.

Besides Shahrukh should have obliged Ganguly during team selection.. Anyways whats done is done..


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

By the way, it’s overcast & raining here in Chennai. In fact, it rained yesterday as well. This is good news as the weather is pleasant and it might not rain for a long time. 

It's raining for 45 mins now and feels like heaven (in the middle of a hot summer!). The last thing CSK want is a washed out match...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 21, 2008)

^^^So do you want the rain to fall or not? . Your match may indeed be washed out but if it continues then you will continue with the hot summer.


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

MI sailing away to the victory, & who said sachin can't play, i told you guys he needs sometime, anyway Dada isn't the best icon player it's sehwag & tendulker catching up.


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

The master blaster is back!


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

LOL, the game has changed, 2 big wickets in 2 balls, this is going down to the wire.


 Edit:- 19 needed in 6 balls, can MI do it for the 7th time ?

 WHat a match MI lost !! winning streak is over.


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

Damm!t!!!


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

Wow... a nailbiting finish...!! Although VRV Singh bowled a horrible last over..!


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

What a match! The best of IPL. I thought MI deserved to win but KXP won. 

It's still drizzling in Chennai. The match might be delayed or be a truncated one.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!

poor poor cricket by them.....

MI LOST!!!!!


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

Yuvraj run out was awesome, he would  have won a gold medal at that speed at olympics.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

1 run, damn the fools, nehra the faggt can't even run 3 runs idiot


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> poor poor cricket by them.....
> 
> MI LOST!!!!!


Lol so this is good news for DD and KKR!


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> 1 run, damn the fools, nehra the faggt can't even run 3 runs idiot


Nehra can do nothing other than show all his 32 teeth...!! MI deserved to win.. It was an amazing chase till the 17th over, when all hell broke loose.. 5 run outs in a match is toooo much..


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

the freaking match was ours, aarrrggghhhh! 5 run outs !!


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Lol so this is good news for DD and KKR!


Still MI are at an advantage over the other two, having played 11 and won 6.
DD have played 12 and won 6
KKR have played 12 and won 5


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

before the match: MI aala re
after the match: MI gela re 

thanks to yuvi's effort, MI lose the game.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

confused said:


> *thanks to yuvi's *effort, MI lose the game.


actually no, yuvi won because of MI's lack of pressure control


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> actually no, yuvi won because of MI's lack of pressure control


no no, i was reffering to the last ball run out. tie wouldnt have helped my team (KKR).

and dont blame lack of pressure control, blame that chu,... err, ...uthapa


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

Now DD has a chance, DD needs to beat KKR & MI,  MI will probably beat RCB , but MI net run rate is still higher, so everything depends on RR , they need to beat MI to ensure DD will play in semis, though still DD needs beat KKR & MI.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

confused said:


> and dont blame lack of pressure control, blame that chu,... err, ...uthapa


very true, chutapa


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

Did you people see the post match ceremony? Yuvi said: 
"*Thanks for the support. It was a pretty one sided support. Remember that there are players in Punjab who play for India too*." 

He directly mocked Mumbai people and indirectly Sachin. It was natural for Mumbai to support MI. For the matter of fact, I support CSK more than I do for India.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

what does he expect, he is a supporter of Man U he should very well know what happens when Man U plays in Arsenal


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> He directly mocked Mumbai people and indirectly Sachin. It was natural for Mumbai to support MI.


mocked??  i dont think its mocking.... and where did sachin enter the picture? 



drgrudge said:


> For the matter of fact, I support CSK more than I do for India.


i support dada more than i support india. LOL.


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

MI will have huge advantage in semis & final if they reach it, since games will played in Mumbai so they will get the support & they will also know the pitch better since they have played like 7 matches there, i think IPL semis & final should be held at neutral grounds.


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

^^yeah one in kanpur, one in kochi, one in guwahati,etc


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

lol...they should play in bangalore..there is no way bangalore can make it to any of the ipl semis with whats going on in the franchise itself.. 

and now shahrukh is showing his true colors..lol..i really feel sorry for saurav...jaha bhi jata hai controversy piche bhagta hai..man..i think he should retire now..he really doesnt deserve such treatment...


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> and now shahrukh is showing his true colors..lol..


what are you talking about???


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

according to times now..shahrukh reportedly siad."the coach will have more say in the matter from now on"..according to sources.."ganguly wanted more batsmen in the team while buchanan wanted more bowlers"..."buchanan was more interested in buying foreigners and leave out indians"..thsi created a spat...and then at rthe end of the csk match..after the conference..SRK at a hit at saurav to which saurav was hurt and he left the hotel..SRK then said at a press conference that ganguly was great enough not to be with the team when in need..


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

RCB scampering somehow to manage a total in 3 figures... 126 is the lowest total by any team that batted the full quota of 20 overs.. But still, 133 was defended by DD I think... can RCB defend 126...??? Looks a difficult task..!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

133 was defended by KKR!!!..bundled out DD for 110..


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2008)

^^ 
No way RCB can defend this total. Remember CSK's second MS averages a six every 5 balls. 

He bats at number 9.


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

^^ Oh...So DD managed to lose chasing 133...  Okay..!!


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2008)

Sad to see Mumbai Indians losing by a run.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

Bloody Uthappa 

He is busy pointing off at crowds and hving fancy haircuts..

But dhang se singles lete nahi aate.. waste of money..

You cant blame tail enders, Given the situation anyone will struggle.. I still think, they should have not taken the run from overthrow on 2nd last ball .. This would have given strike to Fernando, who can hit pretty well..  So had he missed the boundary, they could have easily scored 2... And That would have given them a tie...

Anyways.. Iffs and butts are always there after a good match...

I hate bloody Yuvraj and Sreesanth..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

csk 93-5 :O


----------



## prasad_den (May 21, 2008)

CSK losing their way....!! Hope they can pull through..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

*93-6*..way to go RC..


----------



## narangz (May 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Did you people see the post match ceremony? Yuvi said:
> "*Thanks for the support. It was a pretty one sided support. Remember that there are players in Punjab who play for India too*."
> 
> He directly mocked *Mumbai people and indirectly Sachin.* It was natural for Mumbai to support MI. *For the matter of fact, I support CSK more than I do for India**www.cskfanclub.com/22/are-you-more-loyal-to-city-or-national-team/.



Huh? He didn't mock anyone. From where does Sachin come in that? I love Yuvi as well as Sachin! Forgot how nobody cheered Sehwag? It feels bad dude. People pelted stones on Viru. Now can you justify those actions?




Dipen01 said:


> Bloody Uthappa
> 
> 
> I hate bloody Yuvraj and Sreesanth..



Just coz Bombay lost? Just bcoz Yuvi showed his nerves?  The last run out was an excellent one & you should be proud of that.

Have you guys forgotten together they all make a team called India? Forgot Yuvi, Uthappa, Rohit, Dhoni, Gauti & erveryone else together won us the World Cup? 

Yes I support Punjab but not by abusing other players and that too our very own players!!!



smit said:


> Yuvraj run out was awesome, he would  have won a gold medal at that speed at olympics.



Awesome  Atleast someone not a direct supporter of Punjab loved his athleticism


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!

CSK LOST!!!!!!

DHOBI SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who (May 21, 2008)

Lol Rcb Won !!!


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

loolll... :d

Stupid Raina...

I was so disappointed that MI lost but now i am happy for Dravid ... And this gives a lifeline for Delhi now   Unfortunately had KKR played couple of good games here and there.. they would have a good chance too..


----------



## sam_1710 (May 21, 2008)

RCB Won ...


----------



## Count Dracula (May 21, 2008)

Didn't expect that actually :O.Awesome deliveries by Kumble and Steyn.And that catch by Kallis was exceptional.I thought he wouldn't catch,because he's fat lol.

 Dude,Amd,Will you please stop writing whole post's in caps?.It's annoying.And please also stop taunting players and teams. . Hope you dont start some flame war now lol, I said it very politely.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

narangz said:
			
		

> Just coz Bombay lost? Just bcoz Yuvi showed his nerves?  The last run out was an excellent one & you should be proud of that.
> 
> Have you guys forgotten together they all make a team called India? Forgot Yuvi, Uthappa, Rohit, Dhoni, Gauti & erveryone else together won us the World Cup?
> 
> Yes I support Punjab but not by abusing other players and that too our very own players!!!



I hate Dhoni, Yuvraj and Sreesanth no matter what.. even if India is playing..

Uthappa has rescued MI many times in the opening matches when Sachin wasnt there and Jaya failed.. So it was a off day for him or rather last 3-4 matches are off for him..

But above three sdjfkshferasfd are the worst...

Now that Bangalore has got its 3rd win.. Its time for Deccan Chargers to upset someone.. and who better than CSK


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> No way RCB can defend this total. Remember CSK's second MS averages a six every 5 balls.
> 
> He bats at number 9.


lol. haha. now eat ur words........



amd64_man2005 said:


> YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!
> 
> CSK LOST!!!!!!
> 
> DHOBI SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yippie-ki-yay.
i will sleep well tonight.......


----------



## axxo (May 22, 2008)

@amd64_man2005 
@confused

you guys are so much enjoying than when your team wins...keep up the very good policy 

btw csk (f)sucked...worst batting line up next to KKR


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Dude,Amd,Will you please stop writing whole post's in caps?.It's annoying.And please also stop taunting players and teams. . Hope you dont start some flame war now lol, I said it very politely.



If a few more members who are not CSK fans are offended..i will remove the post..till then..

CSK SUCKS!!!!!     
DHOBI SUCKS HARDER!!!!    



axxo said:


> @amd64_man2005
> @confused
> 
> you guys are so much enjoying than when your team wins...keep up the very good policy
> ...




i cheered when my team won...i fought everyone when kkr was down..but ab team to haarke baitha hai..soo timpeass kar raha hoon.. 

and i would support any team which doesnt have dhobi and yuvi...


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

So how about supporting RR in the next match against CSK ?


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

smit said:


> So how about supporting RR in the next match against CSK ?


i am in, definitely. (although i dont like warne very much )


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

aare smit bhai..aap kya sab match jeetoge..phir bhi will be supporting RR...and MI lost today..gives us a slim chance..too slim tho..


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

axxo said:


> @amd64_man2005
> @confused
> 
> you guys are so much enjoying than when your team wins...keep up the very good policy


i am enjoying becoz, KKR was almost out, but one clear upset and one very tight game today means that the league has opened up again ..... maybe, just maybe if KKR can get the P&C correct they have a chance of semis......dear GOD, if you exist please grant my wish.....


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

I don't mind if either KKR or DD comes into semis now but i really don't want either CKS or MI into semis, one of those will come to semis though, as CSK is top on the fair play list, so if they don't reach the semis we (RR) have a good chance of winning it , & if MI comes into semis, they will be playing on their homeground which can be a huge advatage in semis & final as things are very tight in those matches as for balance sake i hope MI doesn't reach semis.

 Warne is gonna use reserve players against CSK, so thigs will interesting, imagine if CSK loses to some reserve players, & if they lose things will be very intersting.


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> and i would support any team which doesnt have dhobi and yuvi...


whats wrong with yuvi?? tujhe bhi deepika chaiye kya?



abhi.eternal said:


> was shoaib injured? why dint KKR played him?


bcoz shoaib is like a sports car. (will give high performance but takes a lot of maintenance.)


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> and i would support any team which doesnt have dhobi and yuvi...



oye and sreesaanth bhi 

Any team that doesnt have these three.. 

btw how will the teams be decided for semis..

1st - 4th  and 2nd - 3rd  or sequentially..?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 22, 2008)

damn!

thank god i was not watching the game

b'lore won & its raining in chennai
(actually it rained way b4 the match started)

cant get it, we win with tough teams & lose to lollipop teams

dhoni machan, do something.


----------



## prasad_den (May 22, 2008)

Too much complacency.. I expected this loss when Dhoni came out one down, as if to finish things up fast.. There was no need to change the batting order.. Anyway, CSK deserved this for their complacency.. teaches you not to take any game lightly..



confused said:


> i am enjoying becoz, KKR was almost out, but one clear upset and one very tight game today means that the league has opened up again ..... maybe, just maybe if KKR can get the P&C correct they have a chance of semis......dear GOD, if you exist please grant my wish.....


KKR is out of semis... not to offend you, but don't develop false hopes and get disappointed again..
Current points status:
CSK - 12 -7- 5
MI   - 11 -6- 5
DD   - 12 -6- 6
KKR -  12 -5- 7

So KKR has to win the remaining two, CSK lose the remaining two, DD and MI win only one of their remaining matches, so that they all end up with 7 wins each.. And then, based on NRR the best two would go in... VEry very unlikely..!
MI has evry chance of getting in the semis.. now because of this loss, CSK and DD would most likely battle for the 4th spot..


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> dhoni machan, do something.


he wont do anything, bcoz he doesnt understand tamil (machan) ......



prasad_den said:


> KKR is out of semis... not to offend you, but don't develop false hopes and get disappointed again..
> Current points status:
> CSK - 12 -7- 5
> MI   - 11 -6- 5
> ...



dont u think i already figured this out?
anyway, i dont see any harm wishing for KKR to qualify, if they dont, then no probs, its just a game......


----------



## amitabhishek (May 22, 2008)

*Re: SRK's SMS to team*

*NEW DELHI: *An SMS from the Kolkata  Knight Riders Shah Rukh Khan has been leaked to the media. It's an unusually  long message revealing his anger, and exposing a very private side of the  superstar. 
SRK appears clearly frustrated with the Kolkata team. However,  Shah Rukh comes across as a fighter, telling his boys not to give up till the  very end. 

The message was forwarded to _The Telegraph _newspaper by a member of the  Knight Riders squad: 

*SRK's SMS  *

"Story time boys... I told you if you keep losing you have to  bear with my long, boring msgs.... This is your punishment.... Many times I have  made movies which don't do well.... When I'm doing them, of course, I don't know  they won't do well.... The story is written by somebody else and I just do my  bit as an actor. But I have a way of dealing with flop stories..., I try my best  to keep my character in the film at a level that it makes a failed story also  special for me.... 

"I enjoy the work.... I make jokes about the  failure.... And, of course, feel awful about it too.... So, right now, all of us  have become part of a failed script... A bad IPL script.... Let's try and keep  our characters worthy of still looking back at this story and remembering it as  a special story becos we all worked very hard at this.... 

"So, chin up  and don't spoil yr character in the next two games.... Let's go out with a bang  and not a whimper.... In films, we say u r only as good as yr last film.... So  let's make the whole world know how good we r in the last (maybe not) two  games... 

"Also, do ignore all this bit about Dada, me and John having  issues.... It's a normal thing in the world.... People like to hit you when u r  down.... So, we will be hit.... No stress.... It will make us stronger.... The  only way to avoid this is to win.... That's one of the reasons why everybody  likes to be a winner.... 

"On the other hand, the beauty of failure is  that it brings people together.... So, let's stick this out together.... You  know me well enuff to know I am not the kind of owner who has issues with the  team 'cos of losses... I am too much of a sport myself to get beaten by  defeats.... Like you guys are.... Like Dada and John.... 

"I am still  trying to understand the code of conduct expected of me at the matches of the  IPL.... ICC... Etc.... After I understand it, I will decide whether to accept it  or not.... Till such time, I will be with you guys at the hotel... in the  meetings etc., but won't come for the matches.... So, please don't ever feel it  is anything to do with us as a team.... 

"I am as dedicated to my Knights  as I am to my kids.... Only, I won't be coming to the class room till the  headmaster's rules are understood by me.... I am a bit anti-Establishment kind  of a guy, so I apologise for this quirk to u all.... So, head's up.... Have a  good match and let's make 200 runs tomorrow.... This 150 seems to not work any  more.... 

"We have nothing to lose now, except our character.... Let's  not lose that.... Lov... SRK."

_Source : www.timesofindia.com_


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

^^holy shite.... SRK is surely a nagging parent.......


----------



## s18000rpm (May 22, 2008)

confused said:


> he wont do anything, bcoz he doesnt understand tamil (machan) ......




*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O54UWeiC7Q

dhoni machan understands tamil, machi! 

(machan ~ dude)


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 22, 2008)

Anyone notice that yesterday all indian oldies performed well. Kumble 3/14, Dravid 47 runs, Sachin 65 runs. Then What Dhoni thinks now? Indian oldies can perform also in 20-20.. !


----------



## ico (May 22, 2008)

Dad didn't me to Feroz Shah Kotla due to rain........ I kept on insisting though........

Amd, fir bhi aaj Delhi jeetegi...... I hope rain doesn't spoil the match again......


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

lol...arre yaar..i just hope rain doesnt play spoilsport..want this game to happen tho..best of luc to delhi anyway..we are virtually out of the tournament..


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2008)

confused said:


> he wont do anything, bcoz he doesnt understand tamil (machan) ......


He will in some time. In all probability, MSD will buy a flat (costing upto 4-5 Crores, overlooking the Marina beach) in Chennai.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

If the match gets abandoned.. I gets its advantage for CSK


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2008)

^^ 
Posted this in my blog, posting some excerpt... 



2 more victories and we’ll be in the Semis. Even one might do, but the lions hunt for their prey rather than depend on others. 

So what we lose the match? DD and KKR are in worse situation than we are now - and they’re confident. We need to win the remaining matches to make to the semis for sure. If we don’t, then we don’t deserve a place at the semis. We’ve lost 5 of the last 8 matches. 

I don't care what's going to happen today. We need to win against RR & DC  and get in semis in style or we don't deserve a place.


----------



## Pathik (May 22, 2008)

The RCB loss was humiliating though.  Both my favorite teams lost yest.


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

Match cancelled , 1-1 point to both of the teams, so KKR hopes are now ever & DD lost their chance, now they will now have to depend on other teams result to get into semis but i think CSK & MI have a better chance to go into semis now.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2008)

smit said:


> Match cancelled , 1-1 point to both of the teams, so KKR hopes are now ever & DD lost their chance, now they will now have to depend on other teams result to get into semis but i think CSK & MI have a better chance to go into semis now.


WTF.....Rain


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

DD needs to beat MI at any cost now, if that match get cancelled then its all over for DD & you guys also have to pray to RR, they need to beat MI, if MI beats RR , the chance of them going semis will be very high, as they won't take RCB lightly as CSK so DD fans not only need pray to rain gods but RR as well , also they have to win against MI, this is going to be intense.


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O54UWeiC7Q
> 
> dhoni machan understands tamil, machi!


lol........ i think its really funny...
but its not his own voice is it?



s18000rpm said:


> (machan ~ dude)


dont bother explaining tamil to me. (i am a tamilian)



drgrudge said:


> He will in some time. In all probability, MSD will buy a flat (costing upto 4-5 Crores, overlooking the Marina beach) in Chennai.


nice ... i guess he wants to escape the naxalite trouble in ranchi.....


----------



## ico (May 22, 2008)

smit said:


> DD needs to beat MI at any cost now, if that match get cancelled then its all over for DD & you guys also have to pray to RR, they need to beat MI, if MI beats RR , the chance of them going semis will be very high, as they won't take RCB lightly as CSK so DD fans not only need pray to rain gods but RR as well , also they have to win against MI, this is going to be intense.


NEWS: The Rainy weather can continue for the next 5 days......

Bus parso baarish naa ho.......


----------



## s18000rpm (May 22, 2008)

confused said:


> lol........ i think its really funny...
> but its not his own voice is it?


ya, not his voice.



> dont bother explaining tamil to me. (i am a tamilian)


TRAITOR  



> nice ... i guess he wants to escape the naxalite trouble in ranchi.....


nah, i think he wants to escape the plastic fantards, who might stone his house if he loses IPL/etc. etc


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> TRAITOR


well i guess i am one...... (btw - i live in bombay and still dont support MI)

well T20 is only cricket, and you support whom you like best....



s18000rpm said:


> nah, i think he wants to escape the plastic fantards, who might stone his house if he loses IPL/etc. etc


lol


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

Not to Offened anyone but i always wanted to do this, if i hurt you in anyway forgive me, & it has taken lot of time to gather this so please don't be mad thanks in advance.



drgrudge said:


> I don't think so. What about Kolkata? I'm predicting this:
> 
> 1st in league games: Kolkata
> 2nd in league games : Chennai
> ...





drgrudge said:


> KKR and CSK will play the finals if they don't face each other in the semis.





drgrudge said:


> In your dreams.  I still believe Chennai and Kolkata will play the finals (and Chennai will win).





Pathik said:


> My predictions are always right.
> CSK vs KKR in the finals. CSK takes the Cup.



  Dream Over !!


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

MI seems certain to reach semis..

and I prefer DD agains CSK any day, any minute..


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

CSK needs lose against RR & DC for that , & DD needs to win over MI, or the match needs to be a draw, since CSK Run Rate is in negative anyway.


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

smit said:


> Not to Offened anyone but i always wanted to do this, if i hurt you in anyway forgive me, & it has taken lot of time to gather this so please don't be mad thanks in advance.


aap ke pas bahut time hai..... man some of these quotes are from the earliest pages.......



smit said:


> Dream Over !!


bad luck. lets see which team dada is in, next year and i'll support them.......


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

confused said:


> aap ke pas bahut time hai..... man some of these quotes are from the earliest pages.......



 That's true, i am really bored now since the match was cancelled , so i went to early pages to see what was in people's mind at that time



confused said:


> bad luck. lets see which team dada is in, next year and i'll support them.......



 It wasn't only bad luck, they didn't play well, they didn't play as a unit IMO, anyway this maybe the first & last IPL i will have the chance to see, so best of luck to all the teams for next year because i might not get the chance to see them next year.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

y???u goin abroad or sumthin??if not..then to india ke gali gali mein tv hai..dekh lena..


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

I am going to banglore for college, so i will have to live in a hostel, i am not sure if there is a TV in the hostel, if there is a TV &  they allow me watch IPL, i would be happy to watch.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

ooh..cul..which collg??and yea dude..u will have summer hols during ipl..so chill..


----------



## confused (May 22, 2008)

smit said:


> It wasn't only bad luck, they didn't play well, they didn't play as a unit IMO


yeah thats true. by bad luck i was reffering to the rains......


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

R.V. college of engineering, no the vacation starts in july for 3 months but i have heard they have a TV , when IPL match is going on everyone gathers & watches the match but it could be a rumor, i really don't want any false hopes about it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

thru comedk??

i guess they have so...all hostels have tvs..else..u will hve a laptop and broadband if i m not wrong..just sign in to the live feeds from iplt20.comn..and ur ready to roll.watch it live on ur laptop..for bout 500 for the whole season..


----------



## confused (May 23, 2008)

^^on the internet maybe??


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 23, 2008)

today saw on a newschannel, that 2 new teams will enter in this tournament next season, namely *Ahmedabad* and *kanpur*....... and guess what, owners may be *Anil Ambani* and SAHARA's *Subrata Roy*..... they surely bid for those teams


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone play cricket from North East ?

I don't think there are players from Assam , Mizoram etc...?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

are any players left??


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 23, 2008)

Of course, there have some international players left from every country. England will join next year, accor. to Times, Pieterson and Flintoff will be available in next  bid. And next year money will talk for new owners, they surely take some other teams players ..... So dont worry.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

i guess only 4 foreign players are allowed..are there any good indian players left..thts my question..


----------



## confused (May 23, 2008)

^^they will offer more money, to buy indians from other teams maybe........


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

that would be crap!!!

the ipl will be dominated by the tatas and the ambanis..


----------



## confused (May 23, 2008)

btw - how many more "vijay mallyas" will we see? ...... (ie, team owners who build a weak team then keep whining to the media, when their team loses )


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 23, 2008)

^^ i dont think  RCB is worst team,  they cant performed in time,  thats the fact...... Remember that Dravid is their highest run getter in 20-20! ! Can anyone believe that..


----------



## ico (May 23, 2008)

Today, I want DC to win against KXI......


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2008)

^ Me too.


----------



## narangz (May 24, 2008)

^^ And your wish was not granted


----------



## Who (May 24, 2008)

Today's matches are going to be awesome, i am really looking forward to DD vs MI, hope rain stays away, since RR are resting one or two top players in their team, it will be exciting to see how they do against CSK, as always i support RR, GO RR, destroy CSK !!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

Today karo ya maro for DD......I hope they thrash those MI.....

And yes, RR destroy CSK.......


----------



## Who (May 24, 2008)

RR have scored 211 runs, it will be exciting to see how CSK will bat, RR has about 4 changes in their team, so it will be be good match in the end , but as always RR will win, GO RR, crush CSK !!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

Great batting by Graeme Smith, Asnodkar and Akmal......CSK will get pawned today......

4 good overs out of the 20 overs can win the match for RR......


----------



## Who (May 24, 2008)

RR WON !!! what a match , my team won i am so happy go RR !!! woot!!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 24, 2008)

damn dhoni, from now on let Morkel bat first.
from now on let morkel & raina do the opeining 


Batsman ------Status-----------    Runs --Balls-- 4s--6s-- S/R
A.Morkel  -----c P.Singh b S.Tanvir-- 71--- 40 ----6 --4 --177.5


RR lookin so strong .


----------



## iMav (May 24, 2008)

stupid fielding


----------



## Who (May 24, 2008)

DD won !! RR has a chance to knock out MI !!! IPL is still alive !!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

Yeah...DD won.....

Now we're assured of the 5th place....But to get into the semifinals, CSK needs to be defeated in the next match.....

A match saving performance by Dinesh Karthick....


----------



## Dipen01 (May 24, 2008)

Well Deccan Chargers have chance to knockout CSK  
That would be classiest match of tournament 

MI will cruise easily even with RCB 

I was cheering for good cricket today as i am disappointed for MI and delighted for DD..
They mess up in death overs after a good start same thing happened in batting too..

Anyways.. I hope they qualifty through RR itself..


----------



## Who (May 24, 2008)

^ RR beating MI at jaipur has a higher chance then DC beating CSK.


----------



## mrbgupta (May 24, 2008)

wow ! wat a match ! IPL is worth !


----------



## prasad_den (May 24, 2008)

Dinesh Karthik was too good.. and assisted wonderfully by some sloppy fielding by the MIs.. More thrillers to come, now that the 3rd and 4th spots are wide open...!


----------



## mrbgupta (May 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> A match saving performance by Dinesh Karthick....



or match winning?


----------



## prasad_den (May 24, 2008)

Two excellent matches.. Nothing to take away from all the 4 teams that played today..! A Super duper saturday...!

Tomorrow is another story.. the clash of the losers.. RCB vs DC..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 24, 2008)

smit said:


> ^ RR beating MI at jaipur has a higher chance then DC beating CSK.



Chances dont mean anything. Its the performance on the given day 

Besides RR will be playing with substitute players so this can make it easier for MI..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

Lolzz...but i think its tough for MI now to get into the semis if CSK wins their next match...i hope dhoni gets kicked out surely..MI has started on a losing streak again..lol...


----------



## Who (May 24, 2008)

If MI weren't play the semis or the finals at their homeground, i would have supported them, but they are giving them a big advantage so i hope MI doesn't reach the semis but if they do , they will have a huge advatage of winning the first IPL.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 25, 2008)

Oh dear i didnt realise that Delhi are on 15...

I thought they have 14... And so i was thinking that one win was suffice for MI..

Now it seems that RR v MI is as vital as thier last match..


----------



## ico (May 25, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> or match winning?


It was rather tournament saving IMO...because if we wouldn't have won this match, then our Semi Final hopes would have been crushed.....

And match saving because, I was expecting him to drown again and if he had been out again @ a low score, then there would have been no-one to handle the situation with Maharoof....

BTW, Deccan Chargers will be playing for their pride, so we can also expect them to win.....


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Oh dear i didnt realise that Delhi are on 15...
> 
> I thought they have 14... And so i was thinking that one win was suffice for MI..
> 
> Now it seems that RR v MI is as vital as thier last match..


the stats before the match were that if MI had won they would qualify and DD were out, if DD has wins they might or might not qualify, depending on MI.


----------



## Stuge (May 25, 2008)

thank god daredevils won the match .I went to see the match and I enjoyed every moment of it .

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2391/2518818677_58af516846_b.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2304/2518818181_957dd352e9_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3154/2519635718_b9f034fba9_b.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2372/2519635194_4a4214e23e_b.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2255/2519634538_170f00d3f3_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3023/2518827735_f844e661c2_b.jpg

*
Note;Sorry ,but pix are little big .*


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

^^Nice,you might be having a 5MP camera


----------



## ico (May 25, 2008)

A match winning performance by Ganguly......Simply terrific......


----------



## mrbgupta (May 25, 2008)

O Dada too late it is !


----------



## Pathik (May 25, 2008)

Mmm. Dada rocked.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Korbo Lorbo Jeetbo re!
Dada rocked tonight.Stole the show!So did Umar Gul!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

YES YES YES!!!!

DADA AT HIS BEST!!!!!

I really feel sorry for him...really do...not a single player played to his potential...DADA rocks..he is GOD!!!


----------



## confused (May 26, 2008)

yes. superb innings by dada. but i missed the whole match, only watched last over .... 
what time is the highlights? is it 7:30 am?? will try to record it with my tv tuner card 

anyway, KKR were inconsistent this IPL, which cost them a place in the semis. 
lets hope they play better next IPL.

looking forward, MI in a tight spot.... lets see what happens


----------



## axxo (May 26, 2008)

yes...kkr's inconsistency cost them not to play in semis..but now i feel csk too deserve the same..they(csk) are as like our Indian team...not learning to be consistent in winning matches. As a supporter of CSK am disappointed with their performance in this series.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 26, 2008)

KKR's lost cause in this edition of IPL ends on a high note, defeating KXIP. and Dada scoring heavily and Gul chipping in. Maybe if we had some luck on our side (matches abadoned, or the opponent winning by Duckworth Lewis system, etc), then maybe things would have been different. But yes, sloppy fielding and bowling yesterday.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

Why kolkata could not make it to the semis...

1)No one performing in the team..saurav with 350 runs is the highest scorer in the team..followed by hussey with 310....rest are in the 100's...

2)over hyped bowling lineup with only gul and dinda delivering the goods..ishant was a disgrace...3 crores but no value..most expensive bowler in the ipl..even saurav bowled better than him

3)No big hitters in the team..the departure of mccullum saw the team staggering...ponting was out of touch..shoaib and gayle could not make it...added to the worries of the team..

4)local boys could not match up to the hype and failed miserably..SAHA and DINDA were exceptions..everyone else was poor...

5)all the wins were due to individual performances alone:-

against bangalore-mccullum
again deccan-saurav and hussey
against bangalore-saurav
against deccan-saurav
against delhi-shoaib
against KXI-saurav and gul

the other members of the team simply faded away..

6)too much pressure on saurav...his captaincy,batting,bowling..everyhting was under scrutiny..its a disgrace to indian cricket IMO..a player who performs so consistently for india has to go through such rubbish...whenever saura played..he did it for a winning cause..nlike a few other seniors...i doubt anyone else would have performed the way DADA did under such pressure..

7)no seniors in the team..saurav had noun to confide upon...so much for youngsters...each team had some great players to look forward to..

8)most of the foreign recruits were failures...

more comments welcome..


----------



## Who (May 26, 2008)

WHAT A MATCH !!! RR WON, WOW !!! MI are almost out of semis !!!


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

Sh1t. Bull crap. Bh****** wtf.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

YES YES YES!!!!!!

MUMBAI OUT!!!!!!!
M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo HAPPY!!!!!!
SACHIN FLOPPED AS USUAL!!!!!!

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!

GOOD LUCK TO DELHI!!!!


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

MI really deserved to be in the Semis. Their last 3 losses have been 1 run losses.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

Fernando should have stopped last ball.. Period


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2008)

aarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

nehra ki toh ****** aur woh ch*ttapa I can bloody bat & bowl better than them. Great catch by Sachin. Dilhara dropping a catch then giving into pressure


----------



## neelu09 (May 26, 2008)

yippeeee RR won......but i really fell sad for MI i wanted them to be in the semis......they can still make it though the chances are very less


----------



## Who (May 26, 2008)

DD reach semis !!!!!


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

OMG.....RR won......

Azharuddin had once rightly said, "Nahi jeetega, chotey k naseeb mein jeet nahi hai"......Sachin is extremely unlucky as a captain.....

DD assured of the semis now....

If CSK looses the next match and MI wins, then MI will be in the semis........due to the Net Run Rate...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

^^^gud luck to DELHI dude..

i dint want mumbai to win coz then they would have an unfair advantage playing at home...

all the "oldies" now gone.. 

1)saurav
2)sachin
3)dravid
4)laxman


----------



## Who (May 26, 2008)

AMD  @ YOU understood me, MI has huge advatage at homeground, that's why they are unlucky, even heavens know MI don't deserve to go to semis !! GO RR, i don't care if we lose in semis , i love you RR !!!


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^gud luck to DELHI dude..


Thanx.....


----------



## axxo (May 26, 2008)

CSK has greater chance of losing..bcoz they are on losing freak..still 50-50


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

smit said:


> AMD  @ YOU understood me, MI has huge advatage at homeground, that's why they are unlucky, even heavens know MI don't deserve to go to semis !! GO RR, i don't care if we lose in semis , i love you RR !!!


They actually deserve to be in the Semis.......I want CSK to loose the next match & MI to win...


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2008)

Where is that fagot who talked about fixing, where is he? He was giving big round talks and teaching me about fixing. Writing in fonts bigger than mouth. All the teams that he named (actually he named almost all the top  teams 1 after another) are no more. Call that member.

He got inside news, Ambani had bought & paid, where is he?


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

axxo said:


> CSK has greater chance of losing..bcoz they are on losing freak..still 50-50


And due to the same reason, DC have the higher chance of winning because they're also on the loosing streak.....


----------



## Who (May 26, 2008)

^ can't you get the home advatage thing in your head, i want CSK TO GO INTO SEMIS, IF THEY LOSE REMOVE DHONI from the captainship.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

^^^^lolzz..ambani needed the money for his 200 million ka house..


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> where is he?


Search him in the thread...



amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^lolzz..ambani needed the money for his 200 million ka house..


haha...

I still want to see MI vs DD Final......

Lets hope CSK looses the next match & MI wins the next match...



smit said:


> ^ can't you get the home advatage thing in your head, i want CSK TO GO INTO SEMIS, IF THEY LOSE REMOVE DHONI from the captainship.


arrey kya Home Advantage??...ghar pe toh sabh hi pit-te hain.......  

Tabh bhi shayad DC jeet jaaye...


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

itna badey badey font mein post kar raha tha jaisa usne fix kiya hai aur mereko fixing samjha raha tha. Chutappa jaise players ke saath fix karo toh bhi jeet nahi sakte


----------



## neelu09 (May 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Where is that fagot who talked about fixing, where is he? He was giving big round talks and teaching me about fixing. Writing in fonts bigger than mouth. All the teams that he named (actually he named almost all the top  teams 1 after another) are no more. Call that member.
> 
> He got *inside news*, Ambani had bought & paid, where is he?



inside news means stories that came in his mind inside the toilet.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 27, 2008)

I so badly wish for Gilchrist and Gibbs storm tomo.. Get the freak Styris out and Get Afridi In... 

Batting first set 250 ..lol...

Fernando, Raje messed up due to pressure

I am really disappointed with Uthappa and Nehra... .. Nehra bowled really badly those 2 boundaries were totally uncalled for.. When he knew that theres no 3rd man.. Why drift on to pads..


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> inside news means stories that came in his mind inside the toilet.


 very true very true


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Get Afridi In...


Jis din Afridi chal gaya na...uss din sabh bowlers ko dho dega...

He was just playing his first innings (but his 2nd match) when he scored the fastest century....in just 37 bowls...


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Jis din Afridi chal*a* gaya na...uss din sabh bowlers ko dho dega...


are typo matt karo, bahut galat matlab nikalta hai


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

lolzzz...sachin took a stunner..i guess i couldnt forget the way MI pulverized KKR.. 

but i wuld be beter served if dhoni were kicked out..good for nothing...but that guys got sum great luck...MI and CSK both on a losing streak..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 27, 2008)

hatt yaar sach mein mood kharab kar diya yeh logo ne 

In logo ko support karna hee waste hai. KKR ko support karo .. sale haar jaate hai..  MI ko support karo wo bhi haar jaate hai ..


----------



## Who (May 27, 2008)

Dipen01@ IF sachin finds that out that which ever team you supported lost, he would send some "Bhais" to get you out of the way & express highway (pune to mumbai) means they don't get bored driving.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

and DADA will send some "dadas"


----------



## Dipen01 (May 27, 2008)

Gilchrist dude.. you gotta kick some a$$ tomo


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> In logo ko support karna hee waste hai. KKR ko support karo .. sale haar jaate hai..  MI ko support karo wo bhi haar jaate hai ..


wohi main sochu itni panvati kyon lagi hai, salla ek ek do do run se kyon haar rahe hain


----------



## Dipen01 (May 27, 2008)

oye  koi panvati nahi lagti hai..  Chayla starting se support kar raha hoon..

Kisi ki buri nazar lag gayi hai..   Aur yeh ek ek player ko chun chun ke maarna chahiye..

Uthappa ko gadhe pe bithake ekdum bandar ka haircut dekar ghumao poore mumbai mein..


----------



## prasad_den (May 27, 2008)

CSK won....!!! MI out of the tourney...


----------



## axxo (May 27, 2008)

CSK Won Sachin Gone


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

Crap Dhakkans..........aaj bhi nahi jeet paaye....... They should be discharged.....


----------



## axxo (May 27, 2008)

deccans lacked a lot in bowling dept..except afridi there seems to be no recognized international bowlers on their side.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2008)

i didn't post yesterday that the match fixing man was wrong, i thought maybe chennai might lose today but now i can say safely , YOU WERE WRONG , MATCH FIXED MUHAHAHA , die ....


----------



## neelu09 (May 28, 2008)

arrey where is the match fixing guy.....he said mumbai will win the ipl.....but they are out of semis.....but how come...he had inside news but still he went wrong...why oh why.....crap


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2008)

Haha...MI out of IPL. KXIP for IPL champions!!!


----------



## narangz (May 28, 2008)

^^Awesome


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

So is MI really out of IPL? Phuck! I knew there was no use supporting them as they won't win. But then they started winning and I started supporting again. Now they lost and got kicked out. Phuckers!!! Duniya hila denge. Ghantaa duniya hilaya!


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

Saale you first supported MI then after they lost, you backed out. Then you again started supporting them after the 5 wins. Again they started losing.  Your support is a panvati. Go support RR now.


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

What panvati? They don't need panvati to lose. They would've lost as it is. Whole Mumbai team was panvati.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2008)

RR to win the IPL & i have been supporting them since they lost their first match against DD , WOOO , GO RR !! RAWR


----------



## Dipen01 (May 28, 2008)

Well its easier to say this after MI lost.. But i really think Sachin's captaincy has to blame for 2 close matches..Wrong selection of bowlers.. Anyways no point in crying over spilt milk..


----------



## tarey_g (May 28, 2008)

Well I am eagerly waiting for the finals,
.
.
.
.
.
the day this IPL ends !!!! grrrr... my room mates dont let me watch anything else, back from office i have to watch this money game. 

Funny thing is that i am from Rajasthan, and my room mates are from Kolkata and Mumbai , both are out from the tournament.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2008)

OMG WARNE IS NOT the captain today !!! Watson to captain today, NOW I AM REALLY WORRIED TODAY 


WTF, even Sohail TANVIR is not playing today, i don't think RR has a great chance of winning today but still GO RR !!

 What is this i hear ?? even Smith is not playing, is that true? if yes i am not suppporting RR for only this match 



 LOL as i feared, KXIP killed RR bowling lineup, 222 to win, very small chance of RR winning, but let's see, i don't care actually if RR loses as i am not supporting anyone today. just hope i can see good batting from RR.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2008)

^^ abbey yaar....abh support nahi karega toh kabh support karega??...aaj unhe tere support ki zaroorat hai.... 



Dipen01 said:


> Well its easier to say this after MI lost.. But i really think Sachin's captaincy has to blame for 2 close matches..Wrong selection of bowlers.. Anyways no point in crying over spilt milk..


Well, I think Fernando was the right selection for the match vs. RR......It was he who screwed it with his **wide ball**......I hadn't watched the 1st close match.


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

You are right. First the six. Then that stupid wide ball and then he misfielded on the last delivery. MI could've won if all this wouldn't have happened. And then Jayasuriya also fumbled in the end. Saale sab Mumbai Indians haath ko grease laga ke aaye the last do matches main.


----------



## neelu09 (May 28, 2008)

want punjab vs. RR final at all cost.....revenge


----------



## Who (May 28, 2008)

I said it before in this thread RR without Shane Warne is nothing, he made this team a champion, he knows how to use his players, i think in this match RR gave chance to all the players to decide which ones to add in the semis, we are still the table toppers nothing lost but we gain a great player called N.K.Patel so i am not worried at all.


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

RR has surely got some guts.


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

KKR still the forum favourite..we will come with a bang next year.. 

hope this thread runs till then..


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2008)

I just want Daredevil to win the next match at any cost 



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^Nice,you might be having a 5MP camera




No ,2mp camera (K550i.)I didn't took my digital camera .


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> KKR still the forum favourite..we will come with a bang next year..
> 
> hope this thread runs till then..



Next year Mumbai Indians will win the IPL for sure.


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Yo. MI.. Wooohooo. And this year CSK OR KXP should.


----------



## Who (May 29, 2008)

NO WAY RR will win the IPL, RR will win i support them & i know RR will win , GO RR


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

I don't think there is a need for semis and finals.

RR was the clear best team. They could have given the title to RR (like the BPL's way). After such a stunning performance, they will lose the trophy due to one loss 

PS: am not RR fan and neve wanted them to win the title but they showed stunnning team play.


----------



## Who (May 29, 2008)

anything can happen in semis but i am sure people will never forget about Shane Warne & his man, how he made a unknown young indians team into a Winning machine.


 Its like a star wars movie, a young farmer goes to become a jedi knight, anyway i hope they can win  though won't be hurt if they lose, sometimes you lose too.


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Yea. Whoever wins, IPL certainly rocked.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2008)

Well, Sehwag-Gambhir-Dhawan have been pretty consistent.....If they rock tomorrow then no-one can stop us getting into the finals. Maharoof can also hit the ball hard.

McGrath's overs can be one of the deciding factors of the match IMHO...if he is able to curb the run rate of RR...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2008)

Let anyone wins, i agree with pathik
IPL entertained me a lot never mind Mumbai Indians(My favourite team) lost out...
Finally it's Cricket which is victorious *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## mehulved (May 30, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Finally it's Cricket which is victorious *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


 Is it?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

its commercialization of another game at mass scale. 
I wouldn't doubt if some players were puppet of fixing in here.
The new WWF...lol

Guys wat r u waiting for, invest your money on it, may be u could get teh diamonds !!!

Didn't u see the corruption in this thread only


----------



## Who (May 30, 2008)

I don't think the matches are fixed, a guy already said matches are fixed is proven wrong so i don't believe this crap...

 Anyway today is the day, RR vs DD, anything can happen, anyone can win, i hope RR wins but i want to see a good match though anyway good luck to both of the sides.


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Is it?



Yes.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

I think BCCI should now get listed in BSE 

The BCCI often uses government-owned stadiums across the country at a nominal annual rent. It is a private club consortium. Basically to become a member of a state-level association, you need to be introduced by another member and also pay an annual fee.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Is it?



Yes. Didn't you enjoyed the close matches which Mumbai Indians lost?? 

Leave apart the controversies, the IPL has entertained me a lot in my boring vacations.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

yep. IPL is a roaring success. Can't wait till next year for the 2nd edition.


----------



## Who (May 30, 2008)

193 runs to win, please win RR, GO RR !!! ROAR!!!


----------



## ico (May 30, 2008)

Nice batting by RR....

You Mahesh wasn't good today.....

If we want to win this match, then every batsman will have to shine.....Win DD......
Sehwag & Gambhir will have to bat responsibly today. No matter how have they scored in previous matches, they'll have to shine in this match.......Win DD......


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

A huge target for Delhi Daredevils.

@Smith - Chill man.


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

Veeru gone 

Gambhir gone too...

Seems Delhi's out of IPL


----------



## axxo (May 30, 2008)

RR cruised to Finals
Shane Watson declared Man of the Match
CSK to follow DD tomorrow


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

Dhawan gone!!!

What are these guys doing? Gifting a win to RR.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

lol. 37/4 after 7 overs.


----------



## Who (May 30, 2008)

i won't say we are through to finals untill we win, i would just say GO RR !!! go RR


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

^^LOL. But RR has won, no doubt about that.


----------



## Who (May 30, 2008)

Not untill last ball is bowled so please RR win !!

 I think we can win this match


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

RR won. 
No chance now.


----------



## axxo (May 30, 2008)

man..MI would've given a much better fight....too bad DD wasted a semifinal match.

made a big mistake to chose bat second after winning the toss

*i32.tinypic.com/2hqc9c4.jpg


----------



## ico (May 30, 2008)

Well..as I had earlier that every batsman will have to shine especially Gambhir & Sehwag but they both flopped when it mattered the most......

All the best to RR for the Finals.....I'm supporting RR for the Final...



axxo said:


> man..MI would've given a much better fight....too bad DD wasted a semifinal match.


I think no-one can predict what can happen....



axxo said:


> made a big mistake to chose bat second after winning the toss


I completely agree on this. DD aren't good at chasing.....They've already lost a couple of 140run matches while chasing against RR & MI....


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

DD played like noob's


----------



## axxo (May 30, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I completely agree on this. DD aren't good at chasing.....They've already lost a couple of 140run matches while chasing against RR & MI....



yup..and even once against KKR who defended 133 for their win in a league match(still remember KKR celebrated that match as if they had won the tournament )


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2008)

So, Shaun Marsh left unchallenged for top honours. No one within ~150 runs from him.


----------



## shantanu (May 31, 2008)

i was with KKR , love ganguly...


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2008)

Today for the first time, I am gonna wish that CSK win this match..  

Only because i hate KXIP more than CSK


----------



## Vyasram (May 31, 2008)

CSK FTW

_adfadf( had to do this to enable caps)_


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2008)

If Punjab gets into the final, they will walk away with the crown. If Chennai gets into the final, they will surrender the crown to Jaipur.


----------



## Who (May 31, 2008)

I don't think so , granted KXIP won against RR but in that match they rested five of their main players, i mean that's alot, though things could get hard for RR since Smith might not play the finals but i don't think it is this certain that if KXIP will win the crown if they get into the finals, as always never write off RR they have already proven that IMO.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2008)

Hats off to Sangakkara... Great Spirit


----------



## ico (May 31, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Hats off to Sangakkara... Great Spirit


What did he do/say BTW??

Anyways.......CSK in complete control of the match....


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2008)

^^
Are there was slightest nick (Even Keeper didnt appeal whole heartedly and Replay's didn't conclude much) But when Gony appealed.. He walked off without any natak..

Also Umpire didnt signal him out until he started walking..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 31, 2008)

i hate KXIP coz of the sreeshan(oob)th

hoping for a WIN.


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

Wow! HOw will this low score be defended ???? CSK to win for sure!!


----------



## axxo (May 31, 2008)

eggman said:


> Wow! HOw will this low score be defended ???? CSK to win for sure!!



who knows..they may get bundled as against banglore chasing 120s


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

^^Lightning struck once, not twicE!!


----------



## ico (May 31, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> ^^
> Are there was slightest nick (Even Keeper didnt appeal whole heartedly and Replay's didn't conclude much) But when Gony appealed.. He walked off without any natak..
> 
> Also Umpire didnt signal him out until he started walking..


Thats sportsmanship........a good gesture by him......


----------



## Who (May 31, 2008)

RR vs CKS tomorrow, hope its a good match but as always i want RR to win the first IPL ever !! GO RR


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

feeling sad...

Win RR Win!


----------



## neelu09 (May 31, 2008)

Halla Bol


----------



## s18000rpm (May 31, 2008)

YAY 

CSK in Final.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2008)

CSK is great into finals yay!!!


----------



## ico (May 31, 2008)

smit said:


> RR vs CKS tomorrow, hope its a good match but as always i want RR to win the first IPL ever !! GO RR


I'm with you........Go RR.......


----------



## axxo (Jun 1, 2008)

smit said:


> RR vs CKS tomorrow, hope its a good match but as always i want RR to win the first IPL ever !! GO RR


I'm not with you........Go CSK.......


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

axxo said:


> I'm not with you.......*.Go CSK*.......


Yes, Go CSK, to the pavilion while batting.......


----------



## axxo (Jun 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yes, Go CSK, to the pavilion while batting.......



Yes GO CSK, to the pavilion after Thrashing RR.........


----------



## Pathik (Jun 1, 2008)

Yipeee. CSK. Ftw. Screw RR.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

axxo said:


> Yes GO CSK, to the pavilion after Thrashing RR.........


Was that a typo??.....

It should be like this:


> Yes GO CSK, to the pavilion after *facing a* Thrashing *by* RR.........


----------



## Pathik (Jun 1, 2008)

> Yes GO CSK, to the pavilion after facing a standing Ovation for Thrashing RR.........


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, lets stop this GO CSK, GO RR........

Now I'm saying, WIN RR - BEAT CSK........


----------



## Who (Jun 1, 2008)

Today is the last match of the IPL & i want to say best of luck to both of the team as the match is about to start (i want RR to win though)


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn it power cut. Why tonight? Why?


----------



## Who (Jun 1, 2008)

164 to get , hmm... it could be an interesting match, i don't know best of luck to RR.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2008)

Its the final and RR is my home team.
But off I go to play Team fortress 2


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 1, 2008)

> Yes GO CSK, to the pavilion after facing a standing Ovation for getting thrashed by RR.........


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its the final and RR is my home team.
> But off I go to play Team fortress 2


as if someone cares 

spammer!!!


go CSK


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its the final and RR is my home team.
> But off I go to play Team fortress 2


the wise one


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 1, 2008)

It would be unfair for RR if CSK win today 

I hope they pull it off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> as if someone cares


As if I need someone to care to post,Ill post if you care or not _|_
Feel free to chicken out by saying "ya watevr" or something.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

RR guys now need a 60-70 run partnership between Pathan & Watson......


----------



## Pathik (Jun 1, 2008)

CSK.. CSK.. where are the others?? Am I the only one supporting CSK.?


----------



## narangz (Jun 1, 2008)

Win RR Win!!!
Roar Pathan, Roar Watson!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 1, 2008)

I feel like RR is losing
still hope is there till Pathan is there


GO RR, win the IPL
Make us proud warne


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats RR!


----------



## Who (Jun 2, 2008)

RR did it !!! they did it !!


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

RR won....hahahahahaha..........Dhobi lost................


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 2, 2008)

wat a match....omgOMG ....phew...congrats to RR and CSK as well for pulling up this beauty....and the best of all RR win....Halla Bol diya


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

Shane Warne deserves the full credit of nurturing RR into winners.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo man..RR won... yooohooo...dhobi screwed...yippiieeeeeee


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 2, 2008)

cheers rajasthan and i am looking forward for eggman's comment.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/statusicon/thread_hot_lock.gif
lol


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/statusicon/thread_hot_lock.gif
> lol


Well, why are you thinking that this thread will be locked??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/statusicon/thread_dot_hot.gif


----------



## Who (Jun 2, 2008)

First time in my life , i picked something which others didn't (i am not from rajasthan BTW) & they won, maybe today i have started to believe myself


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^luck hamesha saath nehi deti..


----------



## Who (Jun 2, 2008)

Luck favours the brave  !! so guys believe your side, don't change sides like X


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Woohoo! Rajasthan Royals win! Boohoo to Ashwin!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

aare i guess this is the first time in his life that luck has not favored dhoni..sala bhyas ka doodh peeke khelne utra..sachin to pasand aaya..usne bola ladke mein dam hain..captain bana do..captain bana..tests mein pure josh ke saath team ko haraya..ipl se 6 crore rupiah banaya..ab Jharkhand elections mein khadahoga..evryun vote for dhoni...

party logo hoga "bhyas ki pooch"...aur brand ambassadors..deepika and chak de girls..


----------



## mrbgupta (Jun 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> RR won....hahahahahaha..........Dhobi lost................



Dhobi's men was easing his burden in the field.

amar hadguloy etodine batas laglo !!

Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> go CSK


Lol pwn3d again


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2008)

for all the noobs - FO

CSK came to final & gave f*kin gr8 fight till the last ball

i'm proud of my team.

dhobi or watevr they call him, he is the BEST INDIAN cptn. so far (atleast in IPL)

korbo/hila denge/.... GHANTAAA


nambe cptn. da peter(e), india cptn. later(e)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> korbo/hila denge/.... GHANTAAA


loooool


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2008)

CSK = Arsenal Gunners(not the digit member noob)


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Btw Swapnil Asnodkar is a goan. I think he is the first goan to play at such a level (at least in my days). Me is very happy!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> CSK = Arsenal Gunners(not the digit member noob)


You smoked weed?
RR=Like Arsenal,bought cheapass noobs and turned them in world beaters


----------



## x3060 (Jun 2, 2008)

I miss IPL now...,.....
I was not bothered of who ever wins this match..I like both teams....really happy that I got to watch terrific cricket all through..,
this IPL has been absolutely fantastic ...man , I  like the power of pattan...awesome .congratulations to ROYALS..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You smoked weed?
> RR=Like Arsenal,bought cheapass noobs and turned them in world beaters



WTF

i think you ARE the one smokin weed, cheap weed that is.
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

AG = always second  ot 3rd


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey I got some cheap weed if someone wants. Its been lying here next to my desk and no one wants to smoke it.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 2, 2008)

RR won at last....
Today Dhoni have no luck....


----------



## shantanu (Jun 2, 2008)

Family guy : mind the language you use... post deleted and remember everytime when you are talking to a guy who is senior.. chit-chat is for fun not abusing !


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

One of the best final we see yesterday...RR won most matches easily not this one to consume the victory they were forced to play the last ball. CSK beat KXIP thrice it got repeated for them against RR. But well played just a ball seperated the winner and runner up its a proud for them also for CSK supporters.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

CSK whould now endorse brands like Nirma and Surf Excel with Dhobi washing the clothes...with sell like hot cakes..


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 2, 2008)

The Deserving Team Won


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

and u got cookies for that


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 2, 2008)

Exciting match...! CSK and RR really gave a grand finale to the finals of the IPL. 
And to all those noobs out there bashing Dhoni and his men, CSK was the one team after RR to be playing with few star players and yet managed to come back strongly in the later half of the tournament. Barring Dhoni and Ntini, there were no other big time players in the team that played the last two matches...  
But yeah, I understand, sour grapes to you.. if your team couldn't even manage to get into the last 4, you have no other option..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

3 Cheers to RR. Great match. Unlike those sloppy semifinals.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ True... And I was praying the match wouldn't end in a bowl-out.. Either way, it had to be decided in the 20 overs itself.. A bowl-out would have been such an anticlimax.
Thank god that wasn't the case..


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



neelu09 said:


> Like the least expected team(for me atleast) won the inaugural T20 world cup, IPL will go to Rajasthan Royals.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=802982&postcount=26

WTF Nostradamus!!!


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

Hats off to Shane's captaincy.

Dhoni proved that he's the best captain India has got. Have you ever seen a losing team's captain calling his teammates for a huddle? He must be telling the guys in huddle that don't be sad, we are not losers, we gave them a very tough fight & enjoy the day coz these will be golden memories in your lives!

I am happy to see Indian cricket in safe hands.

*Salutes Mahendra Singh Dhoni*


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

^Exactly.
Dunno why people like to bash Dhoni.


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

I never bashed any Indian player although I supported Kings XI Punjab. They all are *our* players & don't we love them when they win matches for our country?

Yuvi & Co. was abused in Mumbai the day he said "Thanks for your support although it was pretty much one sided." Veeru was pelted with stones in Delhi! This isn't right. Support your city/state but don't abuse other players. A humble request!

And as far as MSD is concerned I reckon Dhoni will prove his critics wrong!!!!


----------



## trigger (Jun 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> CSK whould now endorse brands like Nirma and Surf Excel with Dhobi washing the clothes...with sell like hot cakes..


 
I liked this one..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

dhobi is all show off and little character..all my respect for my was flushed down the drain after the t20 world cup.Jharkhand government had given him 5 lakhs for his effort in the world cups..but he did a nice gesture and donated it to the president's fund....when asked about it he said that after income tax and stuff..only 3 laks would have been left..so no use..better give it away..  

he sucks...

just because he is being lucky over a period of time doesnt mean it will go like this everyday..he has to know that if India doesnt perform well in the champions trophy coming up..he will be kicked out..and the world cup is still a far fetched dream...

a nothing test player..was polled the best wicketkeeper of ipl..tho he hardly kept for more than 6 games..

and as a matter of fact...look at the points table..

delhi-15,chennai-14,kolkata-13 and mumbai-14.. one match could have made a difference for a semi-final spot..dont say that they kicked evryuns butt and strolled to the finals..if dinda had taken the catch against KKr..chennai would not have been in the semis..
and talking bout foreigners and weak teams..

chennai-stephen fleming(weak???)
muralitharan
morkel
kapugadera(can spare him that)
Ntini...

and all his players clicked in the tourney..thts good for him...

dhoni's captainc cost him the match yesterday.when kapugadera was a proven failure he was sent i place of badrinath..that made a differenece of atleast 10 runs...


----------



## mrbgupta (Jun 2, 2008)

who is Dilip sardeshai then?



s18000rpm said:


> dhobi or watevr they call him, he is the BEST INDIAN cptn. so far (atleast in IPL)



The best captain of gulli ka gilli danda cricket award goes to .................DHOBI.


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Oh well he was better than Ganguly


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^tryig to flame it up..r u?? 

lolzzz..

let him captain a test first...then we will comapre...

btw..irony..the only tst match that dhoni captained was won by india...and guess who was the man of the match..LOL..yea..ur rite.GANGULY aka DADA..

100 runs in that test match while each of the indian batsmen had failed...

cheers..


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Dude I respect Ganguly too. But here I wrote that coz everyone knows who was better captain in IPL between the two.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ Dude I respect Ganguly too. But here I wrote that coz everyone knows who was better captain in IPL between the two.


T20 isn't everything. T20 is a short game and it just requires only a few good decisions whereas ODIs & Tests require a string of good decision for winning a match.

Indian team is well known for loosing the control of **under-control** matches and in T20 WC, as T20 was s short game, they won.  Though my this explanation may be wrong, but this is what I feel about the T20 WC victory.

It was again Dhobi who was questioning Sachin's ability in CB Series in Australia......And it was Sachin who single handedly got runs on the Board in both the Finals......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

u never mentioned that u were referring to "T20"...


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Isn't this thread about IPL? I don't think I need to mention that.



gagandeep said:


> It was again Dhobi who was questioning Sachin's ability in CB Series in Australia......And it was Sachin who single handedly got runs on the Board in both the Finals......


Do you believe everything written by media?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

my post was not about ipl..


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ oh sorry


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> Do you believe everything written by media?


Yes, I do believe on Media.....But not on those stupid channels like Aaj Tak, India TV, Star News.......

Newspapers and NDTV are good.......
NDTV yesterday had a debate on what NEWS channels are showing?? Crap & Crime??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know why channel reporters/newsreaders in CNN IBN, Aaj Tak etc show crime news with a simley face as if something brilliant happened 

anyways, am happy that the cup went to the team that deserved it 100%.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

Whatever... But I think we should hire Shane Warne as India's next coach!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

lolzzz..best is star ananda in kolkata...somehow they come up with UFO sightings all the time..and bring in people from all over the park who have caught ufo clippings on their phne cam.. 

and when the results come out..boards and stuff..the whole day is pent of discussing with the toppers as to how they topped..lolzz..


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> and as a matter of fact...look at the points table..
> delhi-15,chennai-14,kolkata-13 and mumbai-14.. one match could have made a difference for a semi-final spot..dont say that they kicked evryuns butt and strolled to the finals..if dinda had taken the catch against KKr..chennai would not have been in the semis..



cant argue on ifs and buts...be practical and at the end of the day who wins - that matters....(then CSK guys can come and say one dot ball @ the end cup is for them) CSK didnt lose any match by big margin like KKR who set the lowest score in IPL.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

axxo said:


> cant argue on ifs and buts...be practical and at the end of the day who wins - that matters....(then CSK guys can come and say one dot ball @ the end cup is for them) CSK didnt lose any match by big margin like KKR who set the lowest score in IPL.



rightly said mate.. what matters is who wins.... in the end KKR were Losers & CSK were runner-ups.. thats what matters.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> Yuvi & Co. was abused in Mumbai the day he said "Thanks for your support although it was pretty much one sided."



HE shouldn't have said that at all. Its obvious that people of Mumbai will support Mumbai Indians. Why the hell would they support Punjab anyway. That was the same for all IPL matches, the home team got more cheers. It was wrong of him to expect equal cheering for his team. I mean, would Punjab had cheered for Mumbai?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

@narangz

What did yuvi expect in bombay... ???
they were not going to support.. Mohali!!!

P.S- I agree with u on Dhoni though & I'm sure he'll prove his critics wrong....
       this thread is full of dhoni bashers


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

Where is drgrudge??


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

see the aftermath of IPL, its the viewers who wrangle up and end up wasting


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

I was reading this *content-ind.cricinfo.com/ipl/content/story/353258.html and this line marked my attention:



> When someone remarked that Dhoni had spoken of Twenty20 being a young man's game, Warne quipped, *"In that case, I'll be back with a walking stick next year."*


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

TO whomsoever concerned, please close this stupid thread as the IPL has ended for this year.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Thats not your concern.....If you don't like this 'stupid thread' then stay away from this......
And also don't be stupid to poke your nose in between....Sorry for being rude though......


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Hell yeah! And what's with that disgusting avatar? I thought the forum looks down upon ugly avatars. Now if that were Katrina Kaif doing that, it would be fine


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Thats not your concern.....If you don't like this 'stupid thread' then stay away from this......
> And also don't be stupid to poke your nose in between....Sorry for being rude though......


 
Go, call somebody else stupid. I have as much right as you have to post here. So don't tell me to stay away. Why don't you stay away from my posts?


----------



## Who (Jun 2, 2008)

jxcess2 @ what happen to your big claims that IPL was fixed , now you are afraid that people will make fun of you when they find it was you who said the match were fixed & blah, blah... also you have no right to say this is a stupid thread, the only stupid person thread was you so just shut up. also don't type in big fonts , noob.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah this thread is a fight arena version 1.01


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Besides, the IPL is not over. Just round 1 is over. It will continue next year, and the year after that, and maybe for a couple of more years to come. 

Deccan Chargers FTW!!!!


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Hell yeah! And what's with that disgusting avatar? I thought the forum looks down upon ugly avatars. Now if that were Katrina Kaif doing that, it would be fine


 
Hey dude, u find my avatar disgusting coz u don't know what a man's body looks like. Maybe u wud like it if I had posted Bobby Darling's pic since it closely resembles yours.



smit said:


> jxcess2 @ what happen to your big claims that IPL was fixed , now you are afraid that people will make fun of you when they find it was you who said the match were fixed & blah, blah... also you have no right to say this is a stupid thread, the only stupid person thread was you so just shut up. also don't type in big fonts , noob.


 
I can't believe u actually fell for it . So that makes u stupid not me.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Go, call somebody else stupid. I have as much right as you have to post here. So don't tell me to stay away. Why don't you stay away from my posts?


I called you stupid because, "You don't have any sort of right to get this THREAD closed...." If you want to get this thread closed, REPORT the thread instead of spoiling the spirit of the thread.


----------



## Who (Jun 2, 2008)

WE NEVER FELL FOR IT , READ MY POST YOU NOOB but i said you were so stupid to make posts like that , so the stupid person is  you not this thread , Digit FORUM is getting lot of noob lately.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> I don't believe u actually fell for it . So that makes u stupid not me.


Fine dude, you're the only intelligent person around here....We all are stupid and n00bs and will you spare this 'stupid thread' now?? Atleast, don't be a stupid to post here.....



jxcess2 said:


> Hey dude, u find my avatar disgusting coz u don't know what a man's body looks like. Maybe u wud like it if I had posted Bobby Darling's pic since it closely resembles yours.


WTF.....Get a life!


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

smit said:


> WE NEVER FELL FOR IT , READ MY POST YOU NOOB but i said you were so stupid to make posts like that , so the stupid person is you not this thread , Digit FORUM is getting lot of noob lately.


 
If u didn't fall for it then why mention it? I did say that IPL matches were fixed and I am not at all afraid of it. I only said it to fool ppl like u and seems like I succeeded in doing so. So that makes u stupid not me .



gagandeep said:


> Fine dude, you're the only intelligent person around here....We all are stupid and n00bs and will you spare this 'stupid thread' now?? Atleast, don't be a stupid to post here.....
> 
> 
> WTF.....Get a life!


 
Again, let me make this clear. Who the hell r u ppl to tell me not to post here? Do u own this website?


----------



## Who (Jun 2, 2008)

I mention it because how can someone post such stupid posts , so you are stupid not this thread , i guess you are too stupid to understand me


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> If u didn't fall for it then why mention it? I did say that IPL matches were fixed and I am not at all afraid of it. I only said it to fool ppl like and seems like I succeeded in doing so. So that makes u stupid not me .


Okay...I agreed now....We all are stupids and you're very intelligent....So, this is my humble request to you that please don't enlighten us with your intelligent explanations because we're stupids and will not understand them......


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

smit said:


> I mention it because how can some post so stupid posts , so you are stupid not this thread , i guess you are too stupid to understand me


 
u r right I am too stupid to understand ur high level english


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Again, let me make this clear. Who the hell r u ppl to tell me not to post here? Do u own this website?


Well, I'm saying this because you're spoiling the spirit of the thread and you've full right to post here but not to spoil the spirit of the thread......

Lets stop this stupid fight..........


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Okay...I agreed now....We all are stupids and you're very intelligent....So, this is my humble request to you that please don't enlighten us with your intelligent explanations because we're stupids and will not understand them......


 
Hey dude, I didn't want to start a fight club here. I only called this post stupid not some person. So how come somebody else calls me stupid and asks me to shut up?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^thats because you are stupid and should shut up..


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^thats because you are stupid and should shut up..


 
That's right I was stupid to post in a thread for stupid ppl like u


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

krazzy said:


> HE shouldn't have said that at all. Its obvious that people of Mumbai will support Mumbai Indians. Why the hell would they support Punjab anyway. That was the same for all IPL matches, the home team got more cheers. It was wrong of him to expect equal cheering for his team. I mean, would Punjab had cheered for Mumbai?





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @narangz
> 
> What did yuvi expect in bombay... ???
> they were not going to support.. Mohali!!!
> ...



I am not talking about support. I am talking about abusing.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> I am not talking about support. I am talking about abusing.


Was he abused there??..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> That's right I was stupid to post in a thread for stupid ppl like u



so stupid of u..lol


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Was he abused there??..



Yes Sir!
Read Hindustan Times if you think I am lying.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Was he abused there??..



nopes..noone was abused..you don't expect the crowd to be as well behaved as in a chess match...can u.......lolzzz

btw..we the audiences seem to have taken up this ipl and its regionalistic backyards..but the players havent seem to...


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Well, in Feroz Shah Kotla whenever I go to see a match, one announcement is repeated always: "Kisi bhi prakaar ki Nasliya-Tippani (Racial Comments) aur Apshabd (abuses) aapko maidaan k bahaar le jaa sakte hain........Thanx for Co-operating".......And the crowd here at Delhi is very well behaved and Cops all around help in maintaining the decorum......


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

enough stupid discussion
offtopic: @amd64_man2005
just curious how you would look like? like this *i32.tinypic.com/1zqswh4.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

kinda... :


offtopic: 

bigger pic for you to check out.. ..lolzz..


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> kinda... :
> 
> 
> offtopic:
> ...



u look very smart than i expected


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

now delete it..i dont want my pic to be the hot shot of all porn forums..


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

deleted...you can post the shot in bazaar and could get some nice deals


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

thnx fr the idea....will post it before the next ipl season and give the money to srk for buying some better players..


----------



## axxo (Jun 2, 2008)

but be aware of description given under bazaar - *Offload your second-hand junk onto one or more of our teeming masses *


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> I am not talking about support. I am talking about abusing.



All im saying is yuvi shouldnt have made the comment .he was calling for it..
 u know our indian crowds!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Relive the IPL moment's  
Especially for RR fans.


----------



## eggman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ::The official IPL Thread::*



drgrudge said:


> Chennai>Hyderabad>Kolkata>Delhi>Chandigarh>Mumbai>Bangalore>Jaipur (Chennai, Hyderabad and Kolkata seem to have nice and strong combination).



3 out of the last 5 were semi finalist 
He he.........hydrabad at 2nd ........lol
And the last one won!!
What a bad predictor.


----------



## trigger (Jun 3, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> he sucks...
> 
> just because he is being lucky over a period of time doesnt mean it will go like this everyday..he has to know that if India doesnt perform well in the champions trophy coming up..he will be kicked out..and the world cup is still a far fetched dream...
> 
> a nothing test player..was polled the best wicketkeeper of ipl..tho he hardly kept for more than 6 games..


 
 I too agree with all these points.. he just sucks..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 3, 2008)

heh! I just voted for Deccan Chargers


----------



## krazzy (Jun 3, 2008)

mehulved said:


> heh! I just voted for Deccan Chargers



What! So soon?! There is still some time till the next IPL.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Are bhai lock karo abhi isko... Khatam hua na IPL..

Ab kya ek dusre ko maaroge kya... 

Euro Cup ke liye jhagdo abhi lol..


----------



## jxcess2 (Jun 3, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> now delete it..i dont want my pic to be the hot shot of all porn forums..


 
Yeah the pic may find a place in ~snipped~ ... lol


----------



## kalpik (Jun 3, 2008)

Banned for 7 days.


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, is it just me or is everyone seeing the Brown colour instead of the Red colour???

Edit: Raaabo is online. I think he is tweaking with the theme.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome back guys.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Coool (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

niaaaaaa 8)

*Delhi Daredevils (updated squad)
*---------------------------
Shikhar Dhawan traded for Ashish Nehra from Mumbai Indians. 
Owais Shah in.
Paul Collingwood in.
Dirk Nannes in.
David Warner in. (watch out for this guy)
Andrew McDonald in.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 3, 2009)

KKR looks strong this time


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

^ err how? No Ponting? 

Agar wo Asif drugs nahi leta toh hume Dhawan ko Nehra ki liye trade na karna padta.


----------



## Coool (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm actually stuck between *Delhi/Akshay, Mumbai/Hrithik, banglore/Kevin & Kat, Rajasthan/Shilpa, Punjab/Zinta, Chennai/Albie Morkel,* _hyderabad sucks_


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Hyderabad = Dhakkan Chargers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2009)

KKR dunno.. buchanan has had a contract with the other franchises or maybe Chappal(read chappel) to destroy any trace of the team. Going after saurav's captaincy hasnt done anyone any good over the years.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ Hyderabad = Dhakkan Chargers.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

err.....I think new thread for IPL 2009 gonna be better....


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

Our batting line up is looking so good this time.

Sehwag and Gambhir in brilliant form. 8)


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

^ but bowling sucks


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ but bowling sucks


lolwut?

McGrath, Vettori, Amit Mishra, Yo Mahesh  If Asif would have been there, then our bowling would have been stronger. Lets see how Nehra does. 

Maharoof, Collingwood (All rounders) and Maharoof is a hard hitter. 

Not the *best* bowling attack, but we are better than many.

Which team are you supporting?


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

^ finally decided. Supporting royal challengers (k.p,taylor,ryder,styen and many more)and super kings(flintoff,albie,)
My teams gonna win ipl 2nd edition


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ finally decided. Supporting royal challengers (k.p,taylor,ryder,styen and many more)and super kings(flintoff,albie,)
> My teams gonna win ipl 2nd edition


Royal Stag Challengers?


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

^ atleast they are enough for darpuk devils


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2009)

Beware Atul Sharma (world's fastest bowler) is coming soon.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Coool said:


> ^ atleast they are enough for darpuk devils



Are you Dhakkan Charger's supporter?


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ atleast they are enough for darpuk devils


lol, we were a hell lot better than the the Royal Cartoons last season.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, we were a hell lot better than the the Royal Cartoons last season.



haha Royal Test Team in T20 tournament.


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *Beware Atul Sharma (world's fastest bowler) is coming soon.*
> 
> Are you Dhakkan Charger's supporter?



Nah...Banglore




ico said:


> lol, we were a hell lot better than the the Royal Cartoons last season.






gaurav_indian said:


> haha Royal Test Team in T20 tournament.



Woh pechle janm ki kahane hai....Now *K.P* is in the Team...


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 5, 2009)

dude coooool..... u can have who ever in ur team ... Only Sehwag is enough for all of them, and dont forget Gambhir and David Warner. These are explosive batsmen, and AB DV, Manoj Tiwary, Mcdonald, Mahroof can also contribute. And i dont see the need to tell the VALUE of having Daniel Vettory and Mcgrath in a T-20 team.


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

^ I aggre Daniel Vettory and Mcgrath are great bowlers but they are nothing in front of *K.P*.....
and I also aggre that Sehwag and David Warner are explosive batsmen but they are not consistent at all...You never knew when they will perform and when they are not...Gambhir is really doing well!


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ K.P. who?


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Kevin Pietersen....I'm supporting Banglore B'coz of him...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 7, 2009)

Abe khamosh(shatrughan sinha style)....Mumbai Indians ke supporters kidhar gaye
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gaurav_indian said:


> Beware Atul Sharma (world's fastest bowler) is coming


Yeha kahan se paida ho gaya bhai??


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Mumbai Indians ke supporters sorahe


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 9, 2009)

Kolkata knight riders:

Batting:

Brendon Mccullum
Chris gayle
Saurav Ganguly
Chestashwar pujara

Bowling:

Ajantha Mendis
ishant Sharma


We are gonna rock..


----------



## Coool (Apr 12, 2009)

Rajasthan royals lost first warm up match


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2009)

^^
Nice siggy. Perfect rip off from 'I got the picture' song


----------



## Coool (Apr 12, 2009)

^ Thanks!


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

niaaaa all. 

Is there any warmup match between DD and Kolkata Kite flyeRs?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 13, 2009)

India's next pace sensation Kamran Khan 


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkNm_WWVhQQ


----------



## Coool (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see how he performs
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> niaaaa all.
> 
> Is there any warmup match between DD and Kolkata Kite flyeRs?



I think no (not sure)


----------



## Coool (Apr 18, 2009)

Kingzz are ready to Rock on mubai indians


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

CSK ready to pwn Mumbai  Go rock!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> Kolkata Kite flyeRs?



lol DD and CSK gonna be in final... LOL NAME u really rock gagan Decchan Charges lol


----------



## Coool (Apr 18, 2009)

Match Started  bye bye


----------



## mad1231moody (Apr 18, 2009)

Are you'll able to access IPLT20.com. It says Service unable 503 error. Tried proxy still it doesn't works.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

Dhakkan Chargers.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

CSK Lost


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Are you'll able to access IPLT20.com. It says Service unable 503 error. Tried proxy still it doesn't works.



Not opening for me too.

Mumbai Indians FTW !


----------



## red_devil (Apr 18, 2009)

RCB getting pwned


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

Daredevils will pwn ju all!!
Muhahahahaha!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 18, 2009)

MI aaalaaa re!!!!!!!!

why r they still showing the "watch the live stream" if the link is not working

Jaipur proving once again they r the arsenal of IPL.gr8 talent search


----------



## red_devil (Apr 18, 2009)

^ lol what a comparison !!


----------



## Coool (Apr 18, 2009)

Csk

hope brc wins


----------



## Coool (Apr 18, 2009)

Ha ha ha any one still thinks royal chalengers as test team??


----------



## axxo (Apr 18, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Jaipur proving once again they r the arsenal of IPL.gr8 talent search



what a talent..lowest score in IPL 58 ALL OUT


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> MI aaalaaa re!!!!!!!!
> 
> why r they still showing the "watch the live stream" if the link is not working
> 
> Jaipur proving once again they r the arsenal of IPL.gr8 talent search


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm supporting Delhi Daredevils,Kings XI Punjab and Royal Challengers Bangalore. 
DD is my favourite team

Anyways,RR got pwnd real bad. Warne eats dust. Kumble and Dravid steal the show Oldies strike again!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

lol !! and i was thinking RCB were getting PWNED but in the end RR got their arse whopped!! 


go RCB


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope all of them end on same number of points with same Net Run Rate.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

^ highly unlikely


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2009)

^
Nothing wrong with making "Khayali pulaon" though


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

a_rahim would be very interested in your 'khayali pulao'


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 19, 2009)

Royal Challengers thrash Rajasthan Royals.

This is what over-confidence can get you too. 8)


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2009)

Arsenal FC & Delhi Daredevils FTW.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets see who will win today in match:-

*Kolkata Rickshaw Riders vs Decchan Charges* 

DD will beat KXiP


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2009)

Yea IPL will be run over by kolkata's rickshaws.


----------



## Coool (Apr 19, 2009)

Go chargers go...they are recharged chargers now...they are ready to steal the show


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 20, 2009)

Deccan Chargers or Dhakkan Chargers. ??

BTW, serves the KKR team right with yesterday's results, with all the politics between the trio of Shahrukh, Buchanan and Sourav.

Why is Sourav still playing? ...He's making a laughing stock of himself and KKR team. He should stop with still some respect left.


----------



## Coool (Apr 20, 2009)

Kkr fan boys baggaye kya??


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

tonights game - RCB vs CSK


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

RCB getting pwned by Hayden


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

Dhakkan disChargers.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 20, 2009)

WTF is technical break???!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 20, 2009)

This time surely Daredevils are gonna win


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ No way , check out Deccan chargers they batting stunning ,GIBBS is back in to game gilly , rohit , symonds 

also bowling fidel , vaas ,rp sigh 

they ve super charged now !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

Chennai's plans went bad. I'm with Bangalore. Phuck ju Chennai Super Losers!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^ see the bangalore opening batsman --->praveen & uttappa


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2009)

So?


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

RCB, Dhobi ko mazaa chakha do....


----------



## Coool (Apr 20, 2009)

5 wics down for 56runs


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ Peiterson who?  lulz


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

$hit ! RCB lost 

seems like IPL 2 has one common mantra -- bat first win match.

[ofcourse the daredevils game is an exception but that was mainly coz of the rain]


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ With Gambhir & Sehwag in brilliant form, we would have still won the match anyways.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2009)

> seems like IPL 2 has one common mantra -- bat first win match.



Deccan chargers batted 2nd they won !!!

This time 3 teams are under serious form  -- Deccan chargers -- Daredevils -- Super kings


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ CSK lost one match.  We can't say that they are in serious form.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^ ya ,, but that time dhoni made a team selection mistake


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ Peiterson who?  lulz



it was a wrong decision man...waiting for the petersen kicking dd bowlers match
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> ^^ With Gambhir & Sehwag in brilliant form, we would have still won the match anyways.



 lets c their next game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

Delhi Daredevils will kick all losers' arses! Sehwag and Gambhir coming will pwn you!

All other please shaddap and agree that DD owns!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Shame.....RCB lost so badly


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ CSK lost one match.


so what?
Hayden,murali,albie,raina,freddy are in super form...a big minus to their team is doni


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

There is nothing like form in T20 buddy. It's all about clicking at a particular time.


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Delhi Daredevils will kick all losers' arses! Sehwag and Gambhir coming will pwn you!
> All other please shaddap and agree that DD owns!



they did'nt even played a ful t20 match yaar...1st match they won by sheer luck...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> There is nothing like form in T20 buddy. It's all about clicking at a particular time.



if a batsmen plays wel in the last match, it gives a lot of confidence to next match...okay tel me how many batsmens clicked at particular time?


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

> All other please shaddap and agree that DD owns!



its only a few games into the season and still a long way to go....winning one rain affected match doesn't mean the team will own all others


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Yeah, one match doesn't tell you the complete story.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 21, 2009)

Today KKR Vs. KXIP @ 4PM IST. Can KKR bounce back? Seems highly unlikely.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

^ lol ....true...and looks like SRK is getting too involved in the things related to the team...

he should not try to run the team on a day to day basis, IMHO. he's better off leaving certain decisions to the coaches (yeah all those fielding, batting, bowling, $hitting coaches, director of coaching etc etc etc)  and the captain...


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm supporting the Kolkata Kite flyeRs for this match.


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2009)

KKR is a good team...Hope they will bounce back..I like Brendon & Gayle very much
Sharukh is doing too much


----------



## Baker (Apr 21, 2009)

kolkata won by 11 runs.................
come back knight riders.........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

KXIP are suffering D/L sh!t!!! WTF!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

Coool said:


> Sharukh is doing too much



lol!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

this was doing the rounds on twitter :



> SRK to Mandira "I'm happy with you Darling!!"


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

He was found smoking there and India TV commented.......not to think SA as his homeland where he can smoke...........loool!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Rain God greets the Indian premiere League 2


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> KXIP are suffering D/L sh!t!!! WTF!



Even if the rain does'nt involve, the match would have completed with in 7 more overs with gayle's macho power
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Disc_Junkie said:


> He was found smoking there and India TV commented.......not to think SA as his homeland where he can smoke...........loool!!


reporter bittu?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2009)

This year's IPL is boring.*img13.imageshack.us/img13/4566/girldrink2.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2009)

Boring and wet.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Coool said:


> E
> 
> reporter bittu?



And cameraman was Coool!!


----------



## Coool (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Mujhe BBC se bohath offers aarahe....Mein india tv jaise chillar tv pe kaam nahi kartha


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Arrey bhai cameraman ki training to India TV se li he naa.......

Jis thali me khaya usi thali me ched.


----------



## Coool (Apr 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Arrey bhai cameraman ki training to India TV se li he naa.......



Nah, I took training from headlines today India TV me mein tujhe reporter ki training dhene k liye aaya


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

^ Tu Cameraman se Reporter kab ban gaya..


----------



## Coool (Apr 22, 2009)

^ Jab tu bittu tha


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

^ Koi aur jawab nahi mila tujhe dene ko.


----------



## Coool (Apr 22, 2009)

^ aur bohath hai...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ aur bohath hai...


----------



## Coool (Apr 22, 2009)

^  bas hai aaj k liye....lets get on topic


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

^ Ok!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

who s gona win today 

DECCAN CHARGERS / ROYAL CHALLENGERS ???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

*www.iplcricketlive.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/royal_bangalore_challengers_logo.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think DECCAN CHARGERS !!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^Or Dhakkan Dischargers.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ see them in action


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^Ok, will do.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 22, 2009)

Yaar aajkal ka IPL main woh mazza nahin reh gaya hai jaisa ki pehle aata tha...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

^ haan...aur woh silly 10 minute ad break bhi thoda maza nikal deta hai...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 22, 2009)

heres some fun out of ipl kkr team...jus saw the news came in ndtv!

a blogger named anonymous ipl player claiming to be a kkr team player is explaining all the stuff of his team...........jus read this its fun....great stuff

*fakeiplplayer.blogspot.com


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

deccan chargers r new formed & performed this season !!


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

lol, CSK defeated again by DD....

Mere ko kuch yaad aa gaya jo pichle saal huya tha.  Shayad CSK vs DD ka hi match tha.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 23, 2009)

^^
Goni ne leni kar di  thi DD ki!!

I already told ya people that DD pwns!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 24, 2009)

Today's match was just awesome...never thought a tie would have had happened...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2009)

What a match!

KKR Losing the match in an exciting Super Over.

Getting a spinner to bowl the most crucial over was the most WTF idea of the century.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 24, 2009)

All credit to shane warne , brilliant decisions and captainship . He is my second man of the match . By the way the match versus the mumbai indians which got washed away , indians would have won hands down 8)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2009)

korbo lorbo phir bhi harbo re *img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif

This team is full of jokers right from the top to bottom.Excluding only ganguly and gayle.
Run by a Haklaa Khan.Coach Bukha Nanga sorry Buchanan.Players like Agarkar,Chopra,Bangar and Shuklaa are still playing in this Cric cum bolly jyada team.I hope they will finish at the number one position from bottom.

Ganguly deserves a better team than this.*img13.imageshack.us/img13/236/cray.gif


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

Agar kuch kare toh Agarkar...


jxcess2 said:


> Hey Guys just got some inside news: *All matches in IPL are fixed*. And you know who is reponsible for the rigging? Yes that's right it's Mukesh Ambani. Don't be surprised to find mumbai indians, the dark horses reaching the finals.


As you are now back jxcess, I would really like to know that who had given you this 'inside news' last year....


----------



## Coool (Apr 24, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *I hope they will finish at the number one position from bottom.*



I think that's impossible



gaurav_indian said:


> Ganguly deserves a better team than this.[/IMG][/URL]



He is not even a captain now say brendon deserves a better team than this


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Unlucky to lose yesterday. It is a match we should have won. Bowling Mendis in the super over was a mistake.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Should've bowled Ishant Sharma. Stupid McCullum.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the IPL needs a division 2 and a relegation battle (and some clause such that ALL the relegated team players cannot just switch their shirts and be back)


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

^ niaaaa


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2009)

Absolutely. Mccullum himself is just a showoff. The ony thing he does well is to show off his tattoos. DADA played brilliantly. Ironically, dada and gayle are the best bowlers and batsmen of kkr.
 Btw, isnt hodge supposed to be the best t20 player of aus?? No wonder Aus are going nowwhere.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2009)

man this blog is coming in lot of media...even in cric info...kkr is getting too much publicity
**fakeiplplayer.blogspot.com*


----------



## Coool (Apr 24, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> isnt hodge supposed to be the best t20 player of aus??



He is one of the most experienced t20 player...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok who will win the TOMORROW match

DECCAN CHARGERS [or] MUMBAI INDIANS ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

KXIP!!! Muahahahahahahahah!

@Damngoodman,we're no astrologers here. So, no freakin' idea. Deccan sure is the stronger team but we've seen Bangladesh beating the West Indies in T20 World Cup. T20 is a very unpredictable format of the game and asking such questions isn't wise.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 25, 2009)

No SUNNY its not like that , just to ask the suggestion of u guyz thats all .........


Some predictions have assumed by u guyz seeing the matches !!


----------



## Coool (Apr 25, 2009)

Chargers day today


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2009)

Today KKR vs. CSK @8PM IST. Highly unlikely that KKR will win against Murli, Dhoni, and co, but keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

DD and CSK will beat all team..

CSK will beat Kolkata *Rickshaw Ryders* for sure..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 25, 2009)

U r rite Krazzy warrior


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2009)

^^^So, your Chennai Sh!t Mills could not beat the Knight Riders? Huh? 1 point was shared.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ no i am not chennai Sh!t  , iam deccan chargers sh!t !!!


----------



## Coool (Apr 26, 2009)

Deccan


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey I just want to know, if a team wins the IPL cup which country takes it? Last time Shane Warne's team won it, so did Australia get the cup?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> Agar kuch kare toh Agarkar...
> 
> As you are now back jxcess, I would really like to know that who had given you this 'inside news' last year....



Wow, dude u r not as stupid as u sound . I must hand it to you, u really know how to dig up ppl's pasts. Well, I have some other inside news. Kevin Peterson was paid by Ambani to under perform.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not Shane Warne's team. He is salaried by the franchisee that owns Rajasthan Royals.


----------



## Coool (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Hey I just want to know, if a team wins the IPL cup which country takes it? Last time Shane Warne's team won it, so did Australia get the cup?



No dude...Team franchisee will take the cup


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ no i am not chennai Sh!t  , iam deccan chargers sh!t !!!



Is its Deccan Charges or Decc*h*an Charges


----------



## axxo (Apr 26, 2009)

banglore going bad day by day. I wonder how they manage to get hold of their match. It looks like deccan vs devils to meet in the finals...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2009)

^ yeah and its the opening slot thats really bad !

Kallis to open ? WTF !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Port elizabeth pitch is bowlers delight ,, the pitch is very bad for batting


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha... Chennai Sh!t Mills getting p@wned by Deccan.

Gilchrist 44 (18 ), 5x4, 3x6
Gibbs 21 (15), 3x4, 1x6

Deccan 67/0 (6th over), target 166.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

Dhakkano mein itna charge kaha se aaya??????  Mujhe toh laga tha ki ye Royal Stag Challengers ki tareh pichle saal hi discharge ho gaye the..!!!

Jo bhi hai sahi hai, Dhobi ko majaa chakhayo..!!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ouseles chennai won us useles chennai won tmy God! useles chennai won the eles chennthe h ! unnai won tm God! useles chey God! usseles chennai won tmy God! useles chennai won thchey God! usseles chennaice


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 27, 2009)

the bad team selection in this IPL is KOLKOTA KNIGHT RIDERS -> Y SRK pick like these players he choose best movie subjects but in the team ???


----------



## Coool (Apr 27, 2009)

ico said:


> Dhakkano mein itna charge kaha se aaya??????  Mujhe toh laga tha ki ye Royal Stag Challengers ki tareh pichle saal hi discharge ho gaye the..!!!
> Jo bhi hai sahi hai, Dhobi ko majaa chakhayo..!!!


lol i'm now supporting challengers and chargers


----------



## axxo (Apr 27, 2009)

another defeat ahead for kolkatta Rickshaw Riders


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 27, 2009)

I support challengers too ,, cause their team is goos but no good fast bowlers


----------



## eggman (Apr 27, 2009)

tuk tuk kar ke khel rahe hai KKR ke mahan khiladi


----------



## red_devil (Apr 27, 2009)

wonder which is the wrost team of the IPL 2 .... my guess KKR...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 27, 2009)

KKR team players r not much performed to any of the other team players .


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

Coool said:


> lol i'm now supporting challengers and chargers


Glory hunter.


----------



## Coool (Apr 28, 2009)

^  no freddy no hussey no chennai but still suporting morkel & oram...

waiting 4 d chargers VS devils match


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2009)

Bangladesh vs hongkong today aka KKR vs RC


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

lol, activity is negligible in this thread compared to last season.


----------



## Coool (Apr 29, 2009)

Devils


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 29, 2009)

Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Aisa hone se pehle yeh dharti fat kyu nahi gayi?????

Fu(k you Royals!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2009)

SRK has flown back to Mumbai after KKR lost most of the matches so far this season.
Seriously, (although I hate KKR) all they needed was some support and flair, and Spoilsport SRK flies back to India showing complete lack of confidence in his own team. 

BTW, have you'll realised that those teams with low profile owners are doing reasonably well this season? Deccan Chargers is one great example, along with Delhi Daredevils and Chennai (to a certain extent)
Shilpa seems to have spoiled the party for RR 
And KKR and RCB, well..no comment


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ yeah a coward that he [srk] is ....hope RCB beat the $hit outta KKR today.. 

and personally i've always wanted owners to be have low profile and let the team do their work ... all those SRK, Shilpa shetty and preity zinta want themselves to be on the spotlight more than their teams.... its ok for the owners to watch their team play from the stands but these guys run to the dug outs and just show off !! 


this is where EPL is so good [apart from the fact that its football ] the owners are happy to let the team be and appoint a manager and leave the day to day work to them and the owners do not meddle into team selection etc...

if the team doesn't perform, the manager is axed....simple...but thats not the case in IPL..


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

They shud come out with a computer game of the IPL. Also showcase the managers of the resp. teams.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ yeah a coward that he [srk] is ....hope RCB beat the $hit outta KKR today..
> 
> and personally i've always wanted owners to be have low profile and let the team do their work ... all those SRK, Shilpa shetty and preity zinta want themselves to be on the spotlight more than their teams.... its ok for the owners to watch their team play from the stands but these guys run to the dug outs and just show off !!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, in this case SRK should leave the cricketing business to the captain and the coach. However Buchanan ('Boka Nun') is performing so badly as per strategy that he should be axed.

Me too hoping RCB beat KKR today badly so that some change in team management occurs. Only Dada is performing, better than Mccullum and others.


----------



## appserver (Apr 29, 2009)

I am surprised that SRK is trusting Buchanan's pathetic plans than DADA's experience. 
Mccullum is such an aggressive batsman, now, due to this captaincy pressure, he actually lost his form. DADA is the only helping angel. I wish him to score heavily in this series though I would prefer KKR to lose all the games. This would chuck out Buchanan from the team.

This season I am supporting Mumbai Indians - just for the littlemaster, though I am from Chennai.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^Ain't you supporting Dhoni's CSK?

BTW, Mccullum failed today again with the bat.


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

^^The rest of the team is following his lead !! KKR to lose again!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2009)

true. last year KKR was gunning for semis spot, thanks to Ganguly's captaincy. This time, thanks to idiots in control of the team, they are gunning for bottom place of table.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

ganguly is an idiot. everbdy hates him. I dunno how ppl frm calcutta like him.


----------



## appserver (Apr 29, 2009)

digitized said:


> ^^^*Ain't you supporting Dhoni's CSK?*
> 
> BTW, Mccullum failed today again with the bat.




No not this time. I am first a Sachin fan! Last season he did not play, so I was supporting KKR [for DADA]. Though I am from TN, as far as cricket is concerned my God is Sachin!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Last yr GIBBS was building his body , he never played a game till 07-08 last season was gibbs failure 

This season GIBBS back in to the action ,, GILLY is such u good strikers 

Go deccan chargers ,, still deccan chagers lack in some middle order batting 

*I dono y they keep VVS LAXMAN in the team , he is innings player !!*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> ganguly is an idiot. everbdy hates him. I dunno how ppl frm calcutta like him.


 
Please don't spoil this thread with your posts as in the football thread.

Answer to your question: Just as people from Mumbai and rest of world like Sachin, just as people from Delhi like Sehwag and Gambhir, just as people from Bangalore like Dravid...Ask 10+ million people from West Bengal if they hate him or like him.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

digitized said:


> Please don't spoil this thread with your posts as in the football thread.




This may be off topic but tell me one thing, why r ppl from calcutta so over-supportive of ganguly? In my opinion he is not a gud captain and KKR made the right decision of stripping him of captaincy. The reason the new captain in KKR is under performing is bcoz there is tremendous pressure on him from the ppl of calcutta as they r so blindly in love with ganguly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2009)

SACHIN is really gr8 cricketer no doubt !! but dont tell SEHWAG & DRAVID--> check their career  lots of matches lower average 



> Just as people from Mumbai and rest of world like Sachin, just as people from Delhi like Sehwag and Gambhir, just as people from Bangalore like Dravid...Ask 10+ million people from West Bengal if they hate him or like him.



i do like indian young players not the grandpa !!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> This may be off topic but tell me one thing, why r ppl from calcutta so over-supportive of ganguly? In my opinion he is not a gud captain and KKR made the right decision of stripping him of captaincy. The reason the new captain in KKR is under performing is bcoz there is tremendous pressure on him from the ppl of calcutta as they r so blindly in love with ganguly.





desiibond said:


> true. last year KKR was gunning for semis spot, thanks to Ganguly's captaincy. This time, thanks to idiots in control of the team, they are gunning for bottom place of table.


That answers your question.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> ganguly is an idiot. everbdy hates him. I dunno how ppl frm calcutta like him.


Son of the Soil.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ whatever you guys want to say about Ganguly and KKR...but today RCB won !!   

and yes i forgot...where are those Delhi guys who said their team would pwn every other team ?? their team got their arse YUSed yesterday !!!


----------



## Coool (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, delhi baccho kahaho??zara andhar aana plz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 29, 2009)

*Sunny hides his face in shame* Delhi Daredevils let him down


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ dont worry ,, may be MCgrath can change the match ,, wen he comes to bowling 

there is a problem Gambhir has limited xperience playing in the SA pitch !!!


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2009)

guys..there goes a serious competition for last 2 place..my bet is CSK & KKR this season replacing DC & RCB last year IPL.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> Yeah, delhi baccho kahaho??zara andhar aana plz



I am supporting Rajasthan and Mumbai.I supported them last year too.*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5899/66703392.gif

But dont worry Delhi will be in semis too.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> Yeah, delhi baccho kahaho??zara andhar aana plz


haha, we are better than RCB anyday.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 30, 2009)

Do the team managers really incur losses when their team loses? Coz, I've noticed team managers look really worried if their teams don't perform well. Don't they make all their money thru ads, so wat's to worry abt? They will still get ads when their team loses.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ team AD sponsor & other sponsor price will be cut if the team loses ,, many loss for KKR for the sponsorship they ve got


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

ico said:


> haha, we are better than RCB anyday.



lets c after 14 matches


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Do the team managers really incur losses when their team loses? Coz, I've noticed team managers look really worried if their teams don't perform well. Don't they make all their money thru ads, so wat's to worry abt? They will still get ads when their team loses.



Look at deccan chargers, they did'nt get ads at all on their uniform this year b'coz of last year performance


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ team AD sponsor & other sponsor price will be cut if the team loses ,, many loss for KKR for the sponsorship they ve got



Yeah, but I don't think sponsors look at team victories. They look at how popular the team players are. For eg. kevin peterson got signed for such a huge sum only bcoz of his popularity even though every1 knows that newcomers performed much better last year. So I feel team managers have already made their money by showcasing their popular team members in ads. A victory in any of the matches will just add a little revenue to their already signed sponsorship deals.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

Gagan aaj khush huya. Dilli Daredevils ne Dhakkan Chargers ko hara diya....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2009)

Delhi Daredevils pwn ju Dhakkan Chargers! Who was doing that jibber jabber about DD? Zara saamne toh aao!


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

^ aagaya stil Dc tops the charts


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

^ lol, but where is your RCB?


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

Taking rest now, don't worry we'll b back in action soon


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> Taking rest now, don't worry we'll b back in action soon



Tu toh KKR ka supporter hai na?


Bad news for you 

Shah Rukh looks to exit Kolkata Knight Riders

*www.business-standard.com/india/news/shah-rukh-looks-to-exit-kolkata-knight-riders/356698/


Ab sona chandi chawapraash kaun bechega Kolkata mein?*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

^ nahi mein kkr ka fan nahi hu...banglore and home team hyderabad ka supporter hu

btw, srk ne kehdiya ki woh nahi chodrahe kkr ku
source: tv


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ nahi mein kkr ka fan nahi hu...banglore and home team hyderabad ka supporter hu
> 
> btw, srk ne kehdiya ki woh nahi *chod*rahe kkr ku
> source: tv



zubaan sambhaal ke baat kar yeh sharif logon ka forum hai *img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

KKR  has the worst team ever !! even i may be the owner of that team means i would hang !!!


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

Mein hindi me poor hu aur upar se mobile se type kar rahahu...words ku choti choti karke likh rahahu choti choti galthi horahe usmese bade bade meaning aarahe


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 30, 2009)

Coool said:


> Mein hindi me poor hu aur upar se mobile se type kar rahahu...words ku choti choti karke likh rahahu choti choti galthi horahe usmese bade bade meaning aarahe



*img13.imageshack.us/img13/236/cray.gif*img13.imageshack.us/img13/236/cray.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 30, 2009)

korbo lorbo phir bhi harbo re  *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif

Opposition ko harane ke liye darana parta hai sir  
toh phir mere peeche bahut saare lalu khare hai woh kisliye hai *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif
woh aapko KKR se bhagaane ke liye hai sir *img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif
seedhi baat no bakwaas clear hai? *img13.imageshack.us/img13/236/cray.gif


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

aur reloaded add b preload hogaya


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

lagta hai KKR ki team SRK ka plane ka kharch bachana chahthi hai...


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2009)

can anyone tell me how KKR got 39 votes? or could be scorecard problem like the one they did it for raina?


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2009)

^^its from the last season I think when KKR won consecutively won first few matches!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> lagta hai KKR ki team SRK ka plane ka kharch bachana chahthi hai...





Woh log dar rahe kyu ki ab Sharukh ko challenge dene Rajasthan Royals me Preeti ke saath saath Salman bhi moujud hai!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2009)

Mumbai Indians mar Kolkata Knight Riders IPL Dream 

It was a good match, but the result was expected.


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

Brc won any comments?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2009)

RCB beat Kings XI in a thriller


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2009)

yeah. this year, it's difficult to pick (among those 7 teams) semi finalists.

My pick:

Deccan Chargers
Delhi Daredevils
Mumbai Indians
Chennai Super Kings


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2009)

yeah. this year, it's difficult to pick (among those 7 teams) semi finalists.

My pick:

Deccan Chargers
Delhi Daredevils
Mumbai Indians
Chennai Super Kings


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

^ No BRC


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

I think Dhobi's team will not be able to make to the semis this time.

And yea, KKR is a joke & SRK is a n00b...


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

ico said:


> Dhobi's



Dhobi ka fan hai kya??


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 2, 2009)

Banglore ROYAL CHALLENGERS r good , if they work hard ---> 


My pick for semi final 

DECCAN CHARGERS
DELHI DAREDEVILS 
BANGALORE ROYAL CHALLENGERS
MUMBAI INDIANS


----------



## Coool (May 4, 2009)

BRC BRC BRC


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

yay !! RCB completely pwned MI


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2009)

Total RCB Pwnage....At first i thought the team looked like a combo of the test teams of india and SA, but now they beat one of the favs...Hope they make it to the semis


----------



## Coool (May 4, 2009)

Dhakkan getting the threatment


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 4, 2009)

Ya noe DECCAN is lacking Bowling !! Poor bowling


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 5, 2009)

Punjab is getting the Royal treatment


----------



## Coool (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Cool G5 (May 5, 2009)

*Kings XI Punjab defeated Royally*

Sort of a boring match. Now it seems KKR is going to lose this one. They let the opportunity of scoring a huge total slip by.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 6, 2009)

ico said:


> And yea, KKR is a joke & SRK is a n00b...


 
niaaaa...

On a serious note, if Shahrukh indeed does not sell of this sh!t team, as the rumours say, he should look long and hard at this IPL2 and take some harsh decisions. Firstly he should sack Buchanan and his whole coaching staff, appoint a new coach and captain and get rid of some sh!t players who can't score quickly, can't take catches properly, etc. Yesterday every catch they missed were shockers. Even schoolboys won't miss them. And Mccullum should be relieved of his captaincy business and maybe releived from his KKR duties.They should buy some good players.

Even if Red Chillies Entertainment sell this team, whoever buys it should take these harsh decisions. The team is making a fool of itself in this IPL.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

OMG Rohit Sharma owns MI


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaa 

We are on top with a game in hand....


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, devils are top


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> Yeah, devils are (on) top


with a game in hand.


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

^ dont worry,if the lose that game they will come 2 second place because of net run rate


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 7, 2009)

Delhi Daredevils vs Mumbai Indians   in east london ,, who bat first wins the match


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

^^ Delhi Daredevils vs Mumbai?? When? today matches are RCB vs RR & CSK vs KXIP


----------



## confused (May 7, 2009)

^^Plz dear spammer, this forum is not worth your time, its popularity is dwindling day-by-day and most of the active members have left. Considering these points your time will be better spent in some other forum, which actually "works".


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Discount rock*

<quote removed>

MOTHAFuX0rZ!


----------



## digi23 (May 8, 2009)

WOW CSK pwnz 
Still DD have played only 7 matches :X

lol @ poll ,should be re-polled for 2009


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

hahaha Dhakkan disChargers....

Delhi on the top with a game in hand....niaaaaa


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2009)

Dilli pwn ju Dhakkans!


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ dont worry,if the lose that game they will come 2 second place because of net run rate


hahahahahaha niaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Coool (May 14, 2009)




----------



## damngoodman999 (May 14, 2009)

Deccan vs Delhi its a crucial match , deccan should have won easiest one , wicket of symonds & smith had changed the match , Sh!t 

Deccan unlucky time has begun


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

CSK at verge of loosing the match! 

Go! Go!


----------



## Coool (May 14, 2009)

RCB Wins


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

What a match! MI vs RR.....


----------



## Coool (May 15, 2009)

^ 1....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 15, 2009)

ico said:


> What a match! MI vs RR.....


 
Hahahaha niaaaaaa


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 16, 2009)

delhi daredevils can enter semi final , but they never enter FINAL !!


----------



## Coool (May 16, 2009)

Devils lost in important encounter


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2009)

^^
Yeah sure,but sorry you gotta go. *report button pressed*


----------



## appserver (May 18, 2009)

Deccan Chargers can proudly call themselves as Chokers! This is the nth time they have lost in a similar fashion. They almost choked against KKR, but thanks to Rohit for his splendid skills. He even brought yesterday's match as a thrilling encounter but unstable middle order let them down. DD and CSK into semi finals, still 3rd and 4th spot is open to DC,RC,RR and Kings XI. This IPL is absolutely interesting and thrilling than the season 1.


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

DD & KKR have been the most consistent performers this season....


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 18, 2009)

Deccan chargers seriously stupid team ,, they really gillchrist ,symonds & R.sharma r doing their best 

Gibbs totally outclassed , he is such marvelous player big hitter playing like noob 

R.sharma is really a good player out there !!!


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

This thread has been nowhere like it was the previous year...

Perhaps, from this we can seriously get the idea of decreasing enthusiasm of the members.


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

well had KKR done better....i would been more active in this thread
damn they cant win a single match (


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

confused said:


> well had KKR done better....i would been more active in this thread
> damn they cant win a single match (


Atleast we can't call them *inconsistent*  They've been consistently losing...


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

ico said:


> Atleast we can't call them *inconsistent*  They've been consistently losing...


nyaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Coool (May 18, 2009)

Awesome expressions on domi's face go kkr go


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

shi.t missed the match


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

when will the highlights be shown?


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

Tomorrow 6:30pm I think....

Nice game by KKR though.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2009)

ico said:


> This thread has been nowhere like it was the previous year...
> 
> Perhaps, from this we can seriously get the idea of decreasing enthusiasm of the members.


 
Hahahaha niaaaaaa


----------



## confused (May 19, 2009)

ico said:


> Tomorrow 6:30pm I think....
> 
> Nice game by KKR though.


Hahahaha niaaaaaa


----------



## Coool (May 19, 2009)

Hope 2day RCB wins


----------



## Coool (May 20, 2009)

^ Ok ****ing spammer....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2009)

Muhuhahaha...KKR knock out RR. Rightful revenge for the super over loss.

On a more serious note, it was a victory more of Shukla than KKR. Langevelt got 3 wickets for 15 odd in his first match of IPL2. Why did not Boka Naan play him earlier?


----------



## appserver (May 21, 2009)

RR is out of IPL! Apparently KKR has helped CSK. 
In turn by beating Punjab, Chennai has helped the other southern cities Bangalore and Hyderabad. 8) huhooooo!


----------



## Pragadheesh (May 21, 2009)

Hope CSK wins the tournament as favored by Shane Warne. 2mrw CSK will be facing blore/hyd, who ever wins today.. waiting for the big match..


----------



## appserver (May 21, 2009)

I hope at least today Mcgrath is playing. Am not sure why DD is not using him even after getting qualified.


----------



## appserver (May 21, 2009)

If Hyderabad is going to beat Bangalore today then it would be

Hyderabad vs Chennai & Delhi vs Bangalore

Then it would be a cakewalk for Delhi. Having saying that, Taylor's stupendous form might even surprise the final berth for any opponent.


----------



## krish2233 (May 21, 2009)

*Look  for  Best Homes/Apartments*

*Come meet us to make your dream come true.*
*A-53 MEERA Road,chittaurgarh (Rajasthan)*
  238648       38967842
**www.kareema.biz*
*kgopal946@in.con*


----------



## ico (May 21, 2009)

lol, those Punjab n00bs can't even chase a mere total.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Look  for  Best Homes/Apartments*



krish2233 said:


> *Come meet us to make your dream come true.*
> *A-53 MEERA Road,chittaurgarh (Rajasthan)*
> 238648       38967842
> **www.kareema.biz*
> *kgopal946@in.con*



What dream noob? You expect me to come from Delhi to Rajasthan to make some noobish dream come true? GTFO b!aches!


----------



## Coool (May 21, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, those Punjab n00bs can't even chase a mere total.....



RCB in semis....Test team?? RCB??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 21, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, those Punjab n00bs can't even chase a mere total.....


 
hahahaha niaaaa


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 21, 2009)

DECCAN CHARGERS  should hang in a thread ,,,


----------



## appserver (May 22, 2009)

If Chargers likes to play in finals they need to bat first today. They have such a pathetic middle order with which they can't chase under lights.


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

they are Deccan Chokers. Damn. how many matches they lost in matter of minutes.


----------



## appserver (May 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> they are *Deccan Chokers*. Damn. how many matches they lost in matter of minutes.



Exactly, their formula is pretty simple. 
~ 75/1 in the first 10 overs. 
2 to 4 wickets in the 14-15 overs. 
40 runs would be required in the final 4 overs.
10-15 runs in the final 2.
Choking in the final over and the opponent wins!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 22, 2009)

RCB can win the IPL2 if they get past CSK in semis....Hope they do, I do not like Dhobi's team lifting the cup.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

yea, I also don't like Dhobi.


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

ico said:


> yea, I also don't like Dhobi.



Add me too 

Don't worry RCB there with KAT


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

Chennai super kings they now haVE  HAYDEN as well as MIKE HUSSEY god their team is heavy ,, seriously no way RCB going to win against CSK..!!!

Deccan chargers bowling is too poor , only 2-3 bowlers r performing good , if gilchrist & gibbs out in first 6 overs then all of them follow them


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> seriously no way RCB going to win against CSK..!!!



lol...almost every one is in form 4 RCB


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

Coool said:


> lol...almost every one is in form 4 RCB




yesterday if rp singh took the catch of manish pandey then RCB would have not touch the 100


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> yesterday if rp singh took the catch of manish pandey then RCB would have not touch the 100



And what about the 11-12odd overs he faced may be boucher would have smashed 200 runs in that overs


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

truly if deccan chargers do not do anything on the bowling part , they sure gona loose against delhi ..


----------



## appserver (May 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> truly if deccan chargers do not do anything on the *bowling part* , they sure gona loose against delhi ..




Are you sure? I thought always its middle order crumbles. DC's bowling is pretty decent, this season. Its because of bad selection to the final XI.I don't know why they are opting Ryan Harris by benching Smith and Vass. Is that because he is an Aussie? Harris is not bowling good. Smith would be the apt replacement for Harris. 

Sehwag's yesterday knock would give him more confidence which is definitely not a good news for the Chargers. Karthick's unusual form is also an added advantage. Delhi's batting is very very strong.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

appserver said:


> Are you sure? I thought always its middle order crumbles. DC's bowling is pretty decent, this season. Its because of bad selection to the final XI.I don't know why they are opting Ryan Harris by benching Smith and Vass. Is that because he is an Aussie? Harris is not bowling good. Smith would be the apt replacement for Harris.
> 
> Sehwag's yesterday knock would give him more confidence which is definitely not a good news for the Chargers. Karthick's unusual form is also an added advantage. Delhi's batting is very very strong.



But deccan need bowling VAAS is good bowler but batsmen like AB devillers & karthik hit sixes in his bowling , as for SMITH he is good @ bowling as for first spell , batting he can do as bowling is liberal to him 

if FIDEL EDWARDS is there in deccan then they can do well ... 

But todays match AB devillers & dilshan wicket should be taken earlier !! then they can win the match .. if delhi bat first then if they score 150 then deccan can win , but more than 150 delhi goes to final 

Dont worry yesterday mumbai bowling so worst only MALINGA is there , but yesterday he dint bowl well see dhawal kulkarni 10 yr boy boy can hit 6 in his bowling , so sehwag did some runs , not with the RP singh bowling or OHJA


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

^ Which one your supporting to?? Im DC


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

^^ u r in hyderabad so u r supporting DC ,, i am in tamil nadu any way i am supporting DC cause GIBBS is my fav ,, he is coolest cricket player


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

DC DC DC DC


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

GILCHRIST really a champ , no doubt abt it !!!


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

What an innings. just look at those DD's faces. shocked and helpless


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

GIBBS really not looked well , he missed a gr8 eazy catch and also the bowled eazy ball ...

but god gilchrist saved the chargers


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

But still we have been the best this season.  But just didn't performed well when needed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

phuck you delhi naabz!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2009)

If chennai wins tom then there will a critical final 

if it is RCB 

i make sure DECCAN WINS , cause the fast bowling in RCB is very poor ...


----------



## Hitboxx (May 22, 2009)

Haha, what a thrashing that was, awesome Adam.

Now wait for another upset tomorrow, RCB > CSK 

And btw, no matter who wins, it will be an all southie finals, so up yours northies, muahahha.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2009)

Great match.

Deccan Chargers charge up in the IPL 2009 Final


----------



## Cool Joe (May 23, 2009)

hahahaha RCB FTW!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2009)

Me too hoping RCB wins today.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

Whatever it may be, Dhobi should not win.


----------



## Coool (May 23, 2009)

RCB's turn 2day


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 23, 2009)

Me to RCB should win !!!


----------



## Coool (May 23, 2009)

ico said:


> Whatever it may be, Dhobi should not win.



Your team is out...Which team your supporting from now??


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

^^ I only support DD and Tendulkar...


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 23, 2009)

DD players a good , but only ASISH NEHRA he is the culprit for DD , over reacting god he is not in the indian team .

considering deccan chargers all the coolest players r there in one team !!!


----------



## Coool (May 23, 2009)

They lost because of team selection...Not selecting *macgrath*


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

^ spell the name of teh legend correctly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 23, 2009)

Actually Mcgrath reported himself that he is not in a form , same as chaminda vaas said to lehman


----------



## Hitboxx (May 23, 2009)

Hah RCB beat CSK 

Now the final chapter, tomorrow RCB will lift the trophy. (I hope)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 23, 2009)

RCB deserve it more.Dr. Mallya will be happy if Force India completes the race and RCB win.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 23, 2009)

Force India has been completing races, except for a few mishaps, finishing a race is normal these days. The real deal would be to get into points. And they got into the second leg of qualifying today, so definite improvement.

And who knows tomorrow could be a double bonanza for Mallya, I certainly hope so.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2009)

Finally, the most anticipated match of the tournament. Good to see Bangalore defeating Chennai yesterday.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

I think deccan wins the trophy !!!


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

^ Nah! RCB!!


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

^^nah. It will be DC


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

DECCAN CHARGERS winning hands with 3 of them gilchrist , gibbs , symonds !!


----------



## shashank_re (May 24, 2009)

Here is the official video of RCB:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytuFiXf5S1Q
Good work there actually. Upto the standards of Bangalore City and Vijay Mallya.


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> haha Royal Test Team in T20 tournament.



lol:


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

ico said:


> Royal Stag Challengers?



lol:


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

if gilchrist and gibbs stands for 10 - 15 overs , then RCB is done


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

If pandey & kallis stans for 10overs, its all over for DC


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

^^imagine Gilly & gibbs standing for 8 overs


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

Coool said:


> If pandey & kallis stans for 10overs, its all over for DC




man u compare with gilly and gibbs !! what happened to u ??


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

^ Im not camparing. And I don't think gilly N gibbsy can last for 10overs...Dont forget RCB also has some huge hitters


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

Im damn sure that both want to feild first if they won the toss!! I want DC to bat first


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

GIBBS & gichrist weak point is they do hurry batting


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

What say now DC fans?? 15/2 in 3overs...


----------



## Coool (May 24, 2009)

Symo is using his BULL POWER


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

Symonds the bull....


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

OH terrible , 143 dc ... oh god its all in the bowling hands now 


any way DECCAN CHARGERS will loose !!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

WOah Man O Man - Deccan Chargers - oooo - they deserve it , bowlers & fielding is amazing !!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2009)

*keeps quite and slips from the side*


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

yee haa. End that I wanted 

DC winning IPL 2009. awesome


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 25, 2009)

The BEST League in the world comes to an end.awesome show.when it'll be back here next time its gonna break TRP records for sure


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yee haa. End that I wanted
> 
> DC winning IPL 2009. awesome



end that we wanted


----------



## Cool G5 (May 25, 2009)

Finally it ended. What a relief. Congrats to Deccan Chargers.


----------



## Coool (May 25, 2009)

Anyway Next winners will be RCB


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

Nice performance by the Phoenix Fire Dancers.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 25, 2009)

Coool said:


> Anyway Next winners will be RCB


 
 I beg to differ.  Last year DC was last, they won this time. This time KKR was last, so next time KKR will win the IPL.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

^haha that's hoping for too much.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 25, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Cool G5 (May 25, 2009)

KKR jeet gaya agle saal toh SRK toh bahut showoff karega


----------



## Coool (May 25, 2009)

Still a year left...Why discussing now..Lets lesve it...See you next year thread with RCB win!


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

The team which knocks DD out in the semis wins the IPL.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 25, 2009)

ico said:


> The team which knocks DD out in the semis wins the IPL.


 
Hahahaha niaaaa


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

ico said:


> The team which knocks DD out in the semis wins the IPL.


 
Nice theory but it was developed a day after the results!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2009)

Guys , i know its a bit late but just logged onto the forum today only..

Although the closing ceremony was awesum , i felt disgusted at Katrina's performance .. wasn't that a shameful act that she danced on tune of Jai Ho by PCD instead of that one by A.R Rahman ! No offence meant , but i wasn't able to digest that .. What r ur views ??


----------



## eggman (May 26, 2009)

Yeah i know.......plus that version really really really really really really suck!


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Guys , i know its a bit late but just logged onto the forum today only..
> 
> Although the closing ceremony was awesum , i felt disgusted at Katrina's performance .. wasn't that a shameful act that she danced on tune of Jai Ho by PCD instead of that one by A.R Rahman ! No offence meant , but i wasn't able to digest that .. What r ur views ??



hmmm...was it really pussycat tune???.....I thought AR Rehman gave music to that song too...soo it dosnt matter

Anyways katrina didnt dance too much...just some glimpse


----------



## appserver (May 27, 2009)

I read in a blog that all semi finals, finals and some league matches are staged. 
And that guy has cleanly predicted the winners, who would be the reason for the victory  before each game. 

The best part was the finals. He said that DC will win the finals not with the batting but by  bowling. He also said that "SINGH IS KING". At the end of the day Harmeet Singh was brought under limelight. RP (Singh) and Harmeet (Singh) put together has taken 5 wickets. Even the Required Run rate was less than or equal to run a ball all the RCB players played some rash,needless shots and got out. 

This is because DC and RCB owners have lost too much of bucks in the previous season. To compensate things these two teams are pushed in to the finals. This might be true because if you remember the WC 2007[50 Overs], India and Pakistan made an early exit. Because of that BCCI, PCB suffered a huge loss. At the same time Kapil Dev's ICL was a hit. *India *won the T20 world cup by beating  *Pakistan *and the IPL was launched. I think Modi has applied the same formula. 

Having said that still I can't beleive that people like Kumble, Dravid are involved in this. Nothing to take away, but something is definitely fishy about this year IPL. Remember, Sharukh left early giving the reason that unless his team performs he wont come back [knowing that his team wont perform]. Even in the last year IPL Rajasthan Royals was underrated and suffering a huge loss in the beggining of the tournament. At the end of the season they were the champs. Same thing occured this year.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

^^^Going by your points, it seems that some of IPL matches were indeed fixed.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

Crap.  Nothing was fixed.  

It's just a way of gaining some publicity & hits on the blog.


----------



## confused (May 27, 2009)

ico said:


> Crap.  Nothing was fixed.
> 
> It's just a way of gaining some publicity & hits on the blog.


why such a straight face?


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

^ I like that smiley. 

I also remember the old avatar of jxcess3891 aka 'jxcess2' claiming that he had some 'inside news' that Mumbai will win and Ambani has fixed everything.


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2009)

^^ Haha

I remember it too!!!

lawl!!!


----------



## appserver (May 28, 2009)

ico said:


> Crap.  Nothing was fixed.
> 
> It's just a way of gaining some publicity & hits on the blog.



Even I dont want it to be fixed. But the blog [not fakeiplplayer] clearly predicted everything. I was reading that blog and watching the finals at the same time. Oh...well!


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2009)

^^Link to that blog please!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2010)

BUMP!!!!

For the sake of God, Footie, Cricket, and a locked thread 

Enjoy. Play Good Cricket


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the bump buddy. 

Here is the schedule for IPL3:

*www.cricinfo.com/ipl2010/content/series/418064.html?template=fixtures


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

so guys who'z ur Fav IPL team


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

My heart is always with DC


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

u r a banglorian right ?
cool Me (hyd) supportin RC and u (banglore) supportin DC
so looks like place never matters


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

azzu said:


> so guys who'z ur Fav IPL team



Delhi Daredevils because I live in Delhi and Gautam Gambhir rocks


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2010)

My finals will be on . . And of course I'm not too hung over by cricket. So I wont/cant watch.

I did support DC, CSK & MI though (MI b'coz of well, peer pressure  )


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

azzu said:


> u r a banglorian right ?
> cool Me (hyd) supportin RC and u (banglore) supportin DC
> so looks like place never matters



all coz of Gilly and VVS and am from AP


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

iam a die hard fan of dravid , Anil , AB devil  , Nannes
so ill be supporting both RC and DD (delhi)
also KKR for SHahrukh 
any one saw new lux cozi ad with SRK and kkr players its pretty cool


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 22, 2010)

Delhi Daredevils.

*Thread closed*


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *Thread closed*



----------  ? -------------


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 22, 2010)

As always I'm with Mumbai Indians.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 22, 2010)

You people are still posting? Gah! They think they stand a chance against Delhi Daredevils.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

*only cricket rules in india coz most other sports are boring and are full of draws *


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> *only cricket rules in india coz most other sports are boring and are full of draws *


Test match.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Test match.



most draws are coz of rains but still many games are decisive and have a better percentage of win/loss results than ur silly F game.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyways, when is the IPL starting?


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Anyways, when is the IPL starting?



sometime this year


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> sometime this year



damn u man... ico asked a simple question cant u give even one answer straight?

@ico
it starts on 12th march


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

^ thanx....


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

March 12th is the opening match I think


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> damn u man... ico asked a simple question cant u give even one answer straight?
> 
> @ico
> it starts on 12th march



what r u ico's bunny?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> what r u ico's bunny?



whatever dude....


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> what r u ico's bunny?



@crawwww, your attitude will either make you banned for repeatedly abusing others/posting flaming comments or your posts totally ignored by everyone else. It's for you to decide!


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> @crawwww, your attitude will either make you banned for repeatedly abusing others/posting flaming comments or your posts totally ignored by everyone else. It's for you to decide!



My dear friend, u were the one to use words like "damn u man" not me. I have never made jibes at any of ur posts let alone comment on them. So how come u accuse me of flaming when u r the one doing so? I cud've gone ahead and reported ur post but didn't do so. U need to do some introspection on who are the real culprits in this forum. The majority is not always right. Ganging up on others and calling them trolls and accusing them of flaming is not a sign of a healthy forum.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

dude listen to desiibond  And kindly read who posts because he didn't say "damn you to you". And yes you deserve a damn you type of reply since you constanly keep sniping at others who just happen to be football fans. 

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




crawwww said:


> * I have never made jibes at any of ur posts let alone comment on them*.





crawwww said:


> what r u ico's bunny?



So you didn't take a jibe against ssk, eh? 
And hell yeah you should ideally apologise to him and ico IMHO. Be Respectful.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 22, 2010)

Crawwww : Please refrain going on the offensive side, the discussion in the fourm should be healthy & not baised. I hope you will read the forum policy that is in my signature. you are new to the forum, please get yourself aquainted as a good member.

others : same applies to you all, dont get too much heated into a discussion, so that it leaves out the main topic.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And hell yeah you should ideally apologise to him and ico IMHO. Be Respectful.



wow justice! Someone tells u "damn u man" and it's u who shud apologise?! Read my posts carefully. I never make jibes at ne one unless provoked. Wouldn't u take a shot at the person if he/ she tells u, *"DAMN U!"*? I don't have to apologise to ne one, I didn't do ne thing wrong. Also if ico asked a question I am not obliged to answer it. I am not his slave. If u read the posts carefully he himself made a funny remark on one of my posts earlier. Why didn't u say ne thing then? I know u wud again accuse me of flaming everyone and start the whole process again. That's all u guys know. You ppl are very narrow minded and adamant and always want to be right. Ppl like u just gang up on others and force your views on them. If this forum needs to move in the right direction then everyone needs to be heard and respected.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 22, 2010)

Crawwww : You have full right to to speech, no one is trying to bend their thoughts onto your mind, everything can be said in a respectfull matter. 

You give me no choice as you are pointing fingers. Personal comments and flames are not welcome in this forum. You took no notice to my request/warning .

Infraction given, last warning or i will have to take action.

Desibond : you have been here long enough. seen a lot, a respectful approach to you for refraining using provocative words.

Shantanu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2010)

There were rumours of a Premier League football club buying a franchise in the IPL a few days ago. Anyone got any info on that?


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 22, 2010)

i heard that man city owners are interested in buying an ipl club...heard that on sportscenter(espn)


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2010)

^^
*twitch* I *twitch* went into shock when I heard the ManCiteh are buying an IPL club. Of course, Modi didnt specifically say which club came with the offer, so finger's crossed. 

I always wondered, if the Middle East is in an economic slowdown after the Dubai bust, where the hell do they get the money? 

March 12th eh? No show for me I guess since I'm not an avid cricket buff. But the pandemonium has already ensued in my class. "Oh my god boards ke liye kaise padhunga jab ipl rahega??" or "Modi ko bhi dimag nahin hai. Saala paisa aur kamane ke liye ipl ko march mein chalu kardiya" are common comments I hear  

I heard T20 WC is later this year, hence the preponement.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

^ I want IPL to be purely league based. No point of topping the league if you lose in the Semi-final. It's a League not a "Cup".

WC Hockey comes first, then IPL.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ I want IPL to be purely league based. No point of topping the league if you lose in the Semi-final. It's a League not a "Cup".
> 
> WC Hockey comes first, then IPL.



I doubt whether that's possible. In footie, national games revolve around league games. So, with more time and players available, teams end up playing throughout the year (about 45-50 odd games) in the league alone. 

Cricket leagues revolve around international games, as there are far more ODIs, Test series on international level (with more telecast and of course, interest) than local games. So IPL gets time for about 20 odd games in a span of a month.  

Plus football is a tier-system of promotion-demotion. No such thing exists in cricket local cups. There's no "top 4" or "bottom 3" or even cases such as qualification for "europe". So there's no need for a league-based system of games. 

Plus, with such a small number of games possible, semifinals look viable rather than race for the top spot. We need more games then, which is not possible given the preference to international games

Adrian D'souza is awesome!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2010)

^ He meant for IPL 
I think League Only would be perfect for IPL.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ I want IPL to be purely league based. No point of topping the league if you lose in the Semi-final. It's a League not a "Cup".
> 
> WC Hockey comes first, then IPL.



Totally agree. What's the use in topping the league and then lose the cup just coz you lose in one game. Doesn't make sense. Better keep IPL as a league only tournament and CL as KO tournament.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ He meant for IPL
> I think League Only would be perfect for IPL.


lol . .I said in comparison to footie, league games of ipl is not possible (read darn it  )


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow,yesterday's MI vs DC was a fantastic match....and thanks to Harbhajan singh who took the match away from DC ( Harbhajan singh 49 of just 19 balls !!) He took 3 wickets as well....
MI on a winning streak and top the IPL T20 Standings!!


----------



## azzu (Mar 29, 2010)

today 
KKR gonna rock


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mumbai pulls off a tense victory!
Wins by 4 wickets.


----------



## azzu (Mar 31, 2010)

^ satish at end played well


----------



## raksrules (Mar 31, 2010)

Guys i want to watch the MI vs DC match (03rd april 2010) in a theater in Mumbai. Is there any theater where i can watch it ??
Seems none are gonna show it (in Mumbai at least)


----------



## shantanu (Apr 4, 2010)

aah, KKR looses after a huge score and a great innings by gayle.. i hope they make it to semi-final's by playing like that ! Saurav was unable to show his captancy skills today. Mahela was superb with his batting. to be honest i was cursing him on each run he took  . never had a clue what didnt work for KKR, the first 6 overs perhaps ?


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2010)

2day Chargers day


----------



## Techxtremist (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that Deccan have made it to the semis, nobody will be able to stop them


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2010)

*drgrudge* got his revenge.


----------

